# knitting tea party 20 june '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 20 June 14

Happy Hump Day  now we are on the down side of the week. 50/60% chance of a thunderstorm today  blue skies  white fluffy clouds  no dark clouds in sight  doubtful - 87° at high noon. I love this weather. Nice breeze coming in the door and windows. I could handle this year around.

The boys have invented to new game. They make little things out of legos (es?)  all the same  equal amount for each  they represent soldiers  then they have a piece the looks like a plus sign  that is the major piece. They line them up with about ten feet between each side and then they throw little balls at them  the idea being to kill the opposition and knock over the major piece. They were playing this morning in the kitchen while heidi and I were having breakfast. Avery won by two pieces. They make more things with their legos  they get quite inventive. Always a wonder what they come up with next. They have quite an imagination.

I think I am going to start with some substantial recipes  the kind that put meat on the bone.

Sweet Potato Breakfast Hash: a hearty breakfast or vegetarian dinner topped with perfectly poached eggs!

Ingredients:

2 tsp olive oil 
1 cup chopped onion 
1 cup chopped sweet bell peppers (any color) 
1 tsp salt 
1/2 tsp ground black pepper 
1 tbsp ground smoked paprika 
3 1/2 cups peeled, chopped sweet potatoes 
1 (15oz) can black beans, rinsed and drained 
4 eggs, poached* (see note)

Directions:
Heat olive oil in a large skillet (preferably cast iron if you have one) over medium heat.

Add onions, peppers, salt, pepper, and paprika and cook for 5-8 minutes or until vegetables have softened.

While vegetables are cooking, add chopped sweet potatoes to a large microwave safe bowl and microwave for 3-5 minutes, or until potatoes have softened considerably but are still firm.

Stir sweet potatoes into the other vegetables in the skillet and cook an additional 2-3 minutes. Stir in black beans and cook until warmed through, an additional 1-2 minutes.

Top hash with a poached or fried egg. Serve with sriracha or hot sauce if desired.

Notes: To poach eggs: fill a medium saucepan with water (about 2 inches deep) and bring to a boil. Meanwhile, carefully crack an egg into a small bowl. Once boiling, add one tbsp of vinegar and reduce heat to maintain an active simmer (little bubbles). Carefully slide egg from bowl into simmering water; swirl egg in water a slotted spoon to help bring egg whites together, then let simmer for 3-5 minutes or until whites are set. Remove from water with a slotted spoon. Repeat with as many eggs as needed/desired.

http://onsugarmountain.com/2014/06/19/sweet-potato-black-bean-breakfast-hash/

Feta and Red Pepper Steak Pinwheels

Yields: 4 servings - Calories per serving: 251

Ingredients

1 lb flank steak 
3⁄4 teaspoon salt 
3⁄4 teaspoon pepper 
1⁄2 cup crumbled feta cheese 
1 (6-oz) package fresh baby spinach 
1⁄4 cup fresh basil leaves 
1 (7-oz) jar roasted red peppers, drained

Directions

Preheat grill to medium-high heat.

Place steak between 2 large pieces of plastic wrap; pound to 1⁄2-inch thickness. Sprinkle salt and pepper over steak.

Layer cheese, spinach, basil, and roasted peppers over steak; roll up tightly starting from widest side.

Secure steak with toothpicks at 1-inch intervals. Cut steak between skewers into 1-inch-thick slices (Should have 4 slices). Slide each slice onto a grilling skewer (remember to soak them in water first if they are wooden). Use additional toothpicks to keep meat and filling secure.

Grill 3 to 4 minutes per side or to desired degree of doneness.

http://normalcooking.com/2014/06/13/feta-red-pepper-steak-pinwheels/

This might not put meat on your bones but it sounded healthy and healthy is good.

Tofu Drunken Noodles

Author: Jo
Serves: 4

Ingredients

Sauce

1 tbsp sesame oil
¼ cup low sodium soy sauce
1 tbsp fish sauce
1 tbsp brown sugar
1 tbsp honey
1 tbsp sriracha sauce
¼ cup water

Drunken Noodles

1 tbsp sesame oil
1 tbsp olive oil
3 to 4 cups cooked Japanese Udon noodles
12 oz (350 g) firm tofu, chopped into small 1 inch pieces (substitute with chicken, shrimp, beef, or pork)
1 small onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 red bell pepper, thinly sliced
½ cup baby corn
2 cups broccoli florets
½ cup mushrooms, sliced
½ cup snap peas
2 green onions, chopped
1 cup bean sprouts
freshly ground pepper

Instructions

In a small bowl whisk all the sauce ingredients together.

In a large skillet or a wok heat the olive oil and the sesame oil. Add the garlic and chopped onion to the skillet and cook for about a minute or just until the garlic starts to smell.

To the skillet add the tofu, bell pepper and mushroom and continue sautéing until the tofu begins to brown, stirring occasionally.

Add broccoli, baby corn and snap peas and continue cooking for a couple minutes, just until the broccoli cooks a bit.

Add the cooked udon noodles to the skillet and pour sauce over the noodles. Toss and remove from heat. Add bean sprouts, freshly ground pepper and green onions.

http://www.jocooks.com/main-courses/vegeterian/tofu-drunken-noodles/

Turkish Meat Pies

Yield: 12 meat pies

Ingredients:

Dough

2 1/2 cups all purpose flour 
3/4 cup plain yogurt 
2 tsp active dry yeast 
1/2 tbsp sugar 
1/4 cup olive oil 
1/2 tsp salt 
1/4 cup warm water

Meat mixture

1 tbsp olive oil 
1 lb ground beef 
2 tbsp tomato paste 
1 onion finely chopped 
3 cloves garlic finely diced 
2 tsp sugar 
1/2 tsp salt 
1/3 cup yogurt 
1 tbsp Arabic spice mix 
2 tbsp chopped fresh mint

Arabic spice mix

2 tbsp ground black pepper 
2 tbsp ground cumin 
1 tbsp coriander 
1 tbsp ground cloves 
1 tsp nutmeg 
1/2 tbsp cardamom 
1/2 tbsp cinnamon

Instructions:

In a small bowl get the yeast going by mixing it with the warm water and sugar. Let it sit until it bubbles. In the bowl of your mixer, add the flour and salt and mix it well. Add the yogurt to the flour, the yeast mixture and the olive oil. Using the paddle attachment mix well. The dough should be soft.

Place the dough in an oiled bowl and rub some additional olive oil over the dough, cover the bowl with plastic wrap and refrigerate it for a couple hours.

While the dough is refrigerating mix all the spices for the Arabic spice mix together. In a skillet heat the tablespoon of olive oil and add the ground beef and finely chopped onion and garlic. Stir well and cook for a couple minutes, after which add a tablespoon of the spice mix, the tomato paste, sugar and mix. Cook for a couple more minutes till the meat is cooked through.

Add the mint and yogurt to the meat mixture and mix well. Let it cool.

Preheat oven to 400 F degrees.

Take the dough out of the fridge and cut it into 12 pieces.

Roll each piece into a ball.

Take each ball and roll it out, do not use extra flour, use olive oil to stretch the dough as needed. The meat pies should be about 3 to 4 inches in diameter. If you use a cookie sheet you'll be able to fit about 6 pies on it.

Spoon a couple tablespoonfuls of the meat mixture over the rolled out dough and spread it evenly.

Sprinkle some pine nuts over the meat.

Bake the pies for about 15 minutes. Sprinkle with some mint before serving.

http://www.jocooks.com/bakery/pies-bakery/turkish-meat-pies/

Poblano and Skirt Steak Fajitas Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Red Meat

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 403, Saturated Fat: 5g, Sodium: 368mg, Dietary Fiber: 9g, Total Fat: 21g, Carbs: 35g, Cholesterol: 39mg, Protein: 23g 
Carb Choices: 1.5

Ingredients

2 medium avocado, ripe, peeled and pitted 
1/2 cup(s) cilantro, fresh, chopped 
3 tablespoon lime juice, divided 
1 1/2 teaspoon salt, Kosher, divided 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black ground, divided 
2 bunch(es) scallion(s) (green onions), trimmed 
3 whole pepper(s), poblano chile 
3 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin, divided 
1 teaspoon pepper, ancho chile, ground 
1/2 teaspoon cumin, ground 
1 1/4 pounds beef, steak, skirt, (1 - 1 1/4 pounds), trimmed of fat 
1 large lime(s), cut into 6 wedges, for garnish 
hot sauce, for serving 
12 small tortilla(s), corn, 6-inch, warmed

Recipe Tip: To oil the grill rack: Oil a folded paper towel, hold it with tongs and rub it over the rack. (Do not use cooking spray on a hot grill.) When grilling delicate foods like fish, it is helpful to spray the food with cooking spray before placing it on the grill.

Preparation

Preheat grill to high.

Mash avocados in a medium bowl with a fork. Stir in cilantro, 2 tablespoons lime juice, 3/4 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper.

Brush scallions and poblanos with 2 teaspoons oil. Combine ancho chile, cumin, 1/2 teaspoon salt and the remaining 1/4 teaspoon pepper in a small bowl. Rub both sides of steak with the remaining 1 teaspoon oil and the spice mixture.

Oil the grill rack. Grill the poblanos, turning often, until wilted and charred, 8 to 12 minutes. Transfer to a medium bowl and cover with a plate to trap the heat. Grill the scallions, turning frequently, until softened and lightly charred, 2 to 4 minutes. Grill the steak 2 to 3 minutes per side for medium-rare. Transfer the steak to a cutting board, tent with foil and let rest.

Meanwhile, slice the scallions into 1-inch pieces and transfer to a serving dish. Peel as much skin as possible from the peppers, discard the stems and seeds, and slice into 1/2-inch-wide strips; transfer to the serving dish.

Add the remaining 1 tablespoon lime juice and 1/4 teaspoon salt to the vegetables and toss to combine. Slice the steak very thinly, then chop into small pieces. Serve the steak and vegetables with the mashed avocado, lime wedges, hot sauce and tortillas.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/poblano--skirt-steak-fajitas.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthChildrensHealth_20140614

Crispy Cajun Shrimp Fettuccine

Author: Jo
Serves: 2 srevings

Ingredients

4 oz fettuccine
1 tbsp olive oil
1 tbsp butter
8 gigantor shrimp or 16 large shrimp
1 tbsp cajun spice (you can find recipe here)
2 tbsp flour
1 cup chicken broth
1 cup heavy cream
½ cup Parmesan cheese, grated

Instructions

Cook fettuccine according to package instructions.

Clean the shrimp and season with 1 tbsp of cajun spice. Drizzle the flour over the shrimp and toss in a bowl to make sure each shrimp is covered in flour.

In a deep skillet add butter and olive oil and heat over high heat. Add shrimp and cook on each side about 2 min until crisp. Remove shrimp from skillet and set aside.

In the same skillet add chicken broth and heavy cream.

Season with additional cajun spice if preferred.

Cook until sauce thickens a bit from the heavy cream, then add Parmesan cheese and whisk.

Add fettuccine and shrimp to the sauce and toss.

Serve warm.

http://www.jocooks.com/main-courses/seafood/crispy-cajun-shrimp-fettuccine/

Romanian Cabbage Rolls - Sarmale)

Author: Jo
Serves: 10

Ingredients

2 to 3 lbs ground pork (or whatever meat you prefer)
½ cup long grain rice (I prefer basmati)
1-2 onions chopped
parsley
dill
2 tbsp vegetable oil
1 L tomato juice
salt and pepper to taste
1 large sour cabbage
15 slices of bacon

Instructions

Chop the onions and fry them in the oil until tender. Add rice and cook for another minute.

Add onion and rice mixture to ground pork and add salt, pepper, dill and parsley and mix well with your hands. Now it's time to assemble the rolls.

Remove all the cabbage leaves and cut each leaf in half.

Romanian cabbage rolls are traditionally smaller than the Polish cabbage rolls, so that's why I recommend cutting each leaf in half, otherwise you can use the entire leave for one roll.

Fill each half leaf with a big tbsp of the meat mixture and roll.

Put all the rolls in a big pot and add the liter of tomato juice over the rolls.

Add more water if needed, the juice should cover the rolls entirely.

Cover the pot with aluminum foil and bake at 375 degrees for about 4 hours.

After 2 hours remove the foil and put back in the oven. Serve hot with a bit of sour cream on top.

http://www.jocooks.com/main-courses/pork-main-courses/sarmale/

This next recipe calls for beef broth. If you substitute something else  vegetable broth or anything else you could come up with  maybe daralene or desert joy can give us some suggestions. This would make this dish totally vegetarian. Oh yes  I forgot  8 strips of bacon  ooh  that is not vegetarian  maybe we could sub tofu here. And if you want to be a purish you could use 1 teaspoon of applesauce instead of the margarine.

Wild Rice Casserole

Ingredients

4 cups water
1 cup uncooked wild rice
1 tsp. butter or margarine
1 1/2 tsp. salt, divided
1/2 cup uncooked brown rice
8 strips bacon, diced (what do vegetarians use instead of bacon?)
1 medium green pepper, diced
2 cups sliced fresh mushrooms
1 large onion, diced
1 medium sweet red pepper, diced
1 celery rib, sliced thinly
1 (14 1/2 ounce) can beef broth
1/4 cup cold water
1/2 cup slivered almonds
2 tbsp. cornstarch

Methods/Steps

In a large saucepan, bring water, wild rice, butter and 1/2 teaspoon salt to a boil.

Lower heat; cover and simmer for 40 minutes.

Stir in brown rice. Cover and let simmer for 20-25 minutes longer or until rice is tender.

Using a skillet, cook bacon until crisp.

Move bacon to paper towels; drain skillet reserving 2 tablespoons drippings.

In the drippings, saute mushrooms, onion, peppers and celery until tender.

Mix in broth and remaining salt. Bring to a boil.

Combine the cornstarch and cold water until smooth; stir into the mushroom mixture.

Cook and stir for 2 minutes or until thickened and bubbly; stir in almonds and bacon.

Drain rice; add mushroom mixture.

Transfer to a greased 13x9x2-inch baking pan.

Cover and bake at 350 for 25 minutes.

Uncover, bake 5-10 more minutes or until heated through.

http://www.mydailymoment.com/recipes/wild_rice_casserole.php

im wondering what the following recipe would taste like cold. And if you use a rice cooker there is no need to turn on the stove.

Cilantro Lime Rice

A stir-in of cilantro and lime juice transforms plain cooked rice into a lively side that's an ideal accompaniment for Mexican main dishes.

INGREDIENTS

1 cup long-grain white rice 
Coarse salt 
1/2 cup fresh cilantro 
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 garlic clove

DIRECTIONS

In a medium saucepan, bring 1 1/2 cups water to a boil. Add rice and 1/4 teaspoon salt; cover, and reduce to a simmer. Cook until water is absorbed and rice is just tender, 16 to 18 minutes.

Meanwhile, in a blender, combine cilantro, lime juice, oil, garlic, and 2 tablespoons water; blend until smooth. Stir into cooked rice, and fluff with a fork.

http://www.marthastewart.com/314480/cilantro-lime-rice?xsc=eml_edfsc_2014_06_18_template

Perfect Grilled Bruschetta Salmon

SERVINGS: 6 servings

What you need

1 tomato, chopped
½ snakk sweet onion, thinly sliced
1 clove garlic, minced
1.4 cup Kraft parmesan shredded cheese
¼ cup Kraft extra virgin olive oil sun dried tomato dressing, divided
1 skin on salmon fillet (1-1/2lb/675g)
2 tablespoons chopped fresh basil Heat barbecue to medium heat.

Directions:

Combine first 4 ingredients with 3 Tbsp. dressing. Spray large sheet heavy-duty foil with cooking spray.

Place foil on barbecue grate. Top with fish, flesh side down.

Grill 5 min.; turn fish. Brush with remaining dressing.

Top with tomato mixture. Grill 18 to 20 min. or until fish flakes easily with fork; top with basil.

Note: If you don't have heavy-duty foil, you can use a double layer of regular foil instead. Or, grill the fish on a greased clean barbecue grate instead of on the foil-covered grate.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/perfect-grilled-bruschetta-salmon-164630?sc_lang=en&cm_mmc=eml-_-rbecaen-_-20140618-_-2025&cm_lm=26994EFB99E65DBDAEB24FE0772B75F6

Friday morning and it is only 66 degrees  brrrr  I fear it is going to be cold all day  here I sit in a flannel shirt and sweatpants. Lol this is not supposed to happen in the summer.

My concentrator stopped working last night  so I have been functioning at a slower pace than usual  Im waiting for them to call and see what we are going to do about it. They are not going to want to come out this far today  they only come on Wednesday. We may need to speak rather firmly in that area. Lol I may go over later and fill my portable but for now I am fine. As long as I dont try to run any races I am good to go.

Ayden has a ball game tonight  I wonder if they will have it. We just had some rain  not a lot but it looks like it could drop some more. We could use an old day and night soaker  it has been a while since we have had a good rain.

Of course that would scotch any idea I have of mowing  I was thinking maybe tomorrow I could get the place mowed for the weekend. It has been a week.

I am really bad in making up my mind when there are many choices  which one or ones do I want. I was shopping one time and found bugle boy short sleeved shirts $10/each. I couldnt make up my mind which ones to buy so bought one of each color  ten of them. I loved those shirts  especially when a friend of mine who never shopped at stores I did  was showing me his bugle boy shirt (exactly like mine) and said it cost over $50. I think he was trying to impress me. I looked at him and said I had ten of the exact same shirt and I paid ten bucks a pop. If looks could have killed . . . . .

In the same vein of thought - when I look for recipes  if you look at the urls at the bottom it would show that I jump all over to get a variety. Rarely do I get a bunch of recipes from one place but this is the exception. I get a newsletter from a woman who writes on eastern european cooking. I just couldnt stop on this weeks newsletter. Here are some that I copied down  actually  quite a lot that I copied down  but at least there is a variety.

I do apologize for some of the ingredients  I fear you are going to be spending some time on google and amazon looking for some of them unless you are fortunate enough to live neat a really great grocery. With that said  here we go  hold on to the seat of your pants  forget your waistline  and feast your eyes on these recipes..

Bulgarian Cold Cucumber Soup Recipe  Tarator

Bulgarian cold cucumber soup is made with yogurt, walnuts and dill. This is a no-cook refreshing summer offering that also can be left thicker and served as a dip.

Makes 6 servings

Ingredients:
1 large cucumber, peeled, seeded and chopped
4 cloves garlic
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup plus 1/2 cup walnuts
2 slices day-old crustless white sandwich bread, torn into pieces
2 tablespoons plus 1 1/2 tablespoons sunflower, walnut or olive oil
1 1/2 cups yogurt
1 to 2 teaspoons lemon juice, or to taste
1/2 cup cold water
1 1/2 tablespoons olive oil
Fresh dill

Preparation:

Using a food processor (or mortar and pestle, if desired), puree garlic, salt, 1/4 cup walnuts and bread. Slowly add oil through food shoot and process until well combined.

Transfer mixture to a large bowl and beat in yogurt, cucumber and lemon juice. At this point, the mixture can be served as a dip. Otherwise, for soup, add water and leave chunky or puree until smooth.

Refrigerate until ready to serve. Pour soup into chilled bowls and garnish with 1/2 cup coarsely chopped walnuts, a drizzle of oil and fresh dill.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/bulgariansoups/r/cukesoup.htm

Chilled Summer Squash Soup Recipe - Hungarian Hideg Kapros Tokleves

This Hungarian recipe for chilled summer squash soup is creamed and spiked with the ubiquitous Hungarian herb -- dill.

It's a real refresher on hot days and can be made with chicken, beef or vegetable stock, making it totally vegetarian, if desired.

Makes 6 servings

Ingredients:
1 medium chopped onion
1 chopped celery rib
3 peeled and chopped carrots
2 ounces (1/2 stick) butter
1 1/2 pounds peeled, seeded and chopped yellow crookneck squash or unpeeled, unseeded yellow zucchini
1 medium peeled and chopped potato
6 cups stock of choice
4 tablespoons chopped fresh dill (or to taste)
3/4 cup heavy cream (optional)
Salt and pepper

Preparation:

In a Dutch oven, saute onion, celery and carrots in butter until onion is translucent. Add squash, potato and stock to pan. Stir, bring to a boil, reduce to a simmer, and cook about 30 minutes or until vegetables are tender.

Puree the soup in a food processor or blender. Return to the pan, add dill, bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer 2 minutes. Remove pan from heat.

Temper the cream with a few ladles of hot soup, mixing well. Add the tempered cream to the hot soup and mix thoroughly. Adjust seasonings. Alternatively, drizzle cold cream on top of soup at service time.

Cool soup to room temperature in an ice water bath, and refrigerate, covered, several hours. Serve in chilled bowls or mugs.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/hungariansoups/r/summersquash.htm

Strawberry Soup Recipe - Polish Zupa Truskawkowy

Polish strawberry soup, zupa truskawkowy, is a refreshing summer soup that can be eaten hot or cold. Although today it has become a "gourmet" offering, it has its roots with Polish farmers who ate it cold as a thirst-quenching lunch when coming in from the fields.

Makes 4 to 6 servings

Ingredients:

3 cups sliced strawberries
6 cups water
2 tablespoons cornstarch
1/2 cup whole milk
Sugar to taste
Cooked kluski noodles or croutons
Sour cream for garnish

Preparation:

Place strawberries (this would be a good time to use the leftover strawberries from Strawberry Sorbet) and water in large pot.

Bring to boil, reduce heat and simmer until strawberries are soft, about 6 to 8 minutes.

Remove pot from heat. Puree with an immersion blender or in a conventional blender or food processor.

Dissolve cornstarch in milk, temper and whisk into hot soup. Sweeten to taste with sugar. Return to heat, bring barely to the boil and simmer 2 minutes, stirring constantly.

This soup can be served hot or cold. If eating cold, chill soup in an ice bath and refrigerate until ready to serve. Portion kluski noodles (or croutons) into bowls, ladle soup over and add a dollop of sour cream.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/polishsoups/r/strawberrysoup.htm

Cream of Green Bean Soup Recipe - Hungarian Teifeles Zoldbab Leves

This Hungarian cream of green bean soup -- teifeles zoldbab leves -- can be eaten hot or cold. Either way, it's a delightful use of summer's bounty of green beans. You can make it with fresh beans any time of year, but there's something special about summer produce.

Makes 4 to 6 servings

Ingredients:

1 pound fresh trimmed green beans, cut into 2-inch pieces
6 cups + 1/4 cup water
1 teaspoon salt or to taste
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons flour
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon sweet or hot Hungarian paprika
1 cup sour cream

Preparation:

In a Dutch oven or large saucepan, bring green beans, 6 cups water and 1 teaspoon salt to a boil. Reduce heat to simmer, cover and cook until al dente.

Meanwhile, in a medium skillet, make a roux (known as rantas in Hungarian) by browning the flour in the butter until it is a light amber color. Add pepper, paprika and 1/4 cup water to the skillet, stirring until smooth.

Temper the sour cream mixture with a few ladles of hot green-bean cooking liquid. Then transfer to the pan with green beans, whisking until smooth. Simmer until broth thickens, 5 to 8 minutes, but do not let it boil. Serve hot or chilled.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/hungariansoups/r/greenbean.htm

How to Make Eastern European Pumpkin Butter

Ingredients:

1 pound of peeled and cubed pie pumpkin
1/2 cup water
1/2 to 1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ginger
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
1/8 teaspoon cloves

Eastern European Pumpkin Butter Instructions

To get started, add the pumpkin and water to a saucepan. Turn the heat to high and bring to a boil. Then reduce the heat and simmer until the flesh of the pumpkin breaks down into a puree consistency.

Pour the pumpkin into a sieve. Drain out any extra liquid.

Now go ahead and add the pumpkin to a bowl. Add the sugar to taste. Sprinkle in the cinnamon. Add the ginger. Pour in the nutmeg. Finally, add the cloves. Stir this mixture well until all of the spices are blended together.

More Instructions for Making Pumpkin Butter

Next, you will spoon the puree back into the saucepan.

Heat on a medium-low burner while stirring often to prevent the bottom from burning.

Cook for 1 to 2 hours.

The puree is ready when it thickens to a texture that is thick an buttery.

Now transfer the pumpkin butter to a hot, sterilized jar.

Be sure to sterilize the metal as well.

Carefully spoon the pumpkin in, but leave 1/4" of room between the pumpkin butter and the jar.

Cover with the lid. Seal tightly.

If you don't plan on refrigerating your pumpkin butter, submerge the jar in a hot water bath for about 10 minutes to help seal the jar. Make sure the jar is completely cool and dry before storing in an area that is dry, dark, and cool.

http://video.about.com/easteuropeanfood/How-to-Make-Eastern-European-Pumpkin-Butter.htm

Perogy Mushroom Soup Vegetarian Curry Casserole

Ingredients

Serves 4-5

16-20 CHEEMO Perogies (any flavour, any size) 
1 cup broccoli crowns and stems (peel and chop) 
1 cup cauliflower crowns
1 cup carrots
1 cup celery 
1 medium onion - medium diced
Optional vegetables: peppers (all colours), mushrooms, green onions, cilantro, beans, peas.

Mushroom Soup Curry Sauce

1 can mushroom soup
2 cans water
2 ½ tsp curry powder
¼ tsp sugar

Preparation

Combine the soup, water, curry powder, sugar and a pinch of cumin if available. Mix well and make available for the recipe below.

Place the frozen CHEEMO perogies into a casserole dish.

Chop the vegetables into your desired shapes and sizes. (all should be similar in size)

Toss the raw vegetables in with the perogies and pour the mushroom soup curry sauce over.

Place in a pre-heated oven at 204° C (400 °F) for 40-60 minutes. Remove from oven and serve.

http://www.cheemo.com/video_vegetarian_curry.html

Romanian Chicken Salad Recipe - Salata De Pui

This recipe makes about 3 1/2 pounds or 6 cups or 12 servings.

Ingredients:

Salad:

1 pound cooked boned chicken breast (or the breast meat from a 3-pound chicken)
2 large hard-cooked eggs
3 medium cooked carrots
1 medium cooked parsnip
1 large cooked russet potato
1 medium cooked parsley root
3 dill pickles
1 (7-ounce) can drained sweet peas or 7 ounces frozen peas, defrosted

Dressing:

1 cup mayonnaise
Juice from 1/2 lemon
1/2 teaspoon salt or to taste
1 tablespoon mustard
1/2 teaspoon pepper or to taste

Garnish:

1 red pepper, cut in strips

Preparation:

Very finely dice the chicken, eggs, carrots, parsnip, potato, parsley root, and pickles. Place in a large bowl with the peas and mix thoroughly.

In a small bowl, mix together mayonnaise, lemon juice, salt, mustard, and pepper. Add dressing to chicken salad and mix until thoroughly combined. Adjust seasonings. Refrigerate until cold (or serve at room temperature).

Serve on a lettuce-lined platter, if desired, garnished with red pepper strips. Alternatively, serve on a platter and surround with crackers or cocktail breads.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/romanianmaincourses/r/Romanian-Chicken-Salad-Recipe-Salata-De-Pui.htm

Eastern European Smoked Salmon with Noodles in Vodka Cream Sauce Recipe

Eastern Europeans' love of smoked fish and noodles comes together in this recipe that features a vodka cream sauce. Homemade or store-bought noodles can be used, and any smoked seafood -- trout, chubs, salmon, sable or black cod, shrimp, eel -- can be used, although I like the pink color the salmon lends to the dish. But, please, not from a can.

Yield: 4 servings Ingredients:
Ingredients:

1/2 pound room-temperature smoked fish, skin and bones removed and coarsely flaked, or smoked shrimp, peeled and deveined
4 tablespoons butter
4 tablespoons flour
2 cups milk
2 tablespoons sour cream
Pinch sugar
2 tablespoons Polish vodka like Chopin
1 tablespoon chopped dill or parsley
12 pitted black olives, thinly sliced
12 ounces medium-width noodles, cooked al dente
Parmesan cheese for garnish (optional)
Hungarian sweet or hot paprika (optional)
Dill or parsley for garnish (optional)

Preparation:

In a medium saucepan, melt butter and add flour stirring constantly with a wooden spoon for about 1 minute (you want a blond roux, not a brown roux).

Mix together milk, sour cream, pinch sugar and vodka. Using a wire whisk, add to roux, whisking until smooth. Season with salt and pepper.

Using a wooden spoon, continue to cook over low heat until thick, scraping the corners of the saucepan well. Remove from heat.

Adjust seasonings, and add dill or parsley and olives.

Mix with cooked pasta and reheat until warm throughout.

Portion into serving bowls.

Add large pieces of smoked salmon to the top of each bowl.

Sprinkle with paprika and Parmesan cheese, if desired, and garnish with parsley or dill.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/crossculturalmaincourses/r/Eastern-European-Smoked-Salmon-With-Noodles-Recipe.htm

Creamed Herring Salad Recipe

Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients:

2 large russet potatoes, peeled, cooked and cooled
4 fillets of pickled herring in oil, patted dry and finely chopped
1 finely chopped tart apple
1 tablespoon finely chopped red or yellow onion
1 medium finely chopped dill pickle
1/2 to 1 cup sour cream
2 tablespoons vinegar
Pepper to taste
1 hard-cooked egg
Fresh dill sprigs (optional)

Preparation:

Dice the potatoes and place in a medium bowl. Add finely chopped herring, apple, onion and pickle, and mix well.

In a separate small bowl, whisk together sour cream and vinegar and combine with herring and the other ingredients.

Finely chop the egg white and transfer to the salad. Crumble the egg yolk into the salad and mix well. The salad should be salty enough from the pickled herring, but add pepper to taste. Refrigerate until ready to serve and garnish with dill sprig, if desired.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/salads/r/Creamed-Herring-Salad-Recipe.htm

Salmon-Asparagus Rolls Recipe

This Smoked Salmon Dish Can Be an Appetizer, Salad or Lunch

Eastern Europeans love smoked or brined fish. This classy-yet-easy dish of smoked salmon and asparagus easily can pass as an appetizer, brunch dish, salad or light lunch. Brined salmon like lox can be substituted for the smoked salmon.

Makes 4 servings

Ingredients:

16 asparagus spears, about 1 1/2 pounds, cleaned and trimmed
1 pound smoked salmon, cut into 16 paper-thin slices
1 large cucumber, peeled and cut into 16 thin slices
1/2 small red onion, cut julienne
1/2 red pepper, chopped

Lemon-Dill Vinaigrette:

1/2 cup fresh lemon juice
2 teaspoons lemon zest
1 tablespoon honey
2 teaspoons capers, drained and chopped (optional)
1 tablespoon chopped fresh dill
3/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
Salt and ground black pepper
4 lemon slices for garnish

Preparation:

Cook asparagus spears "al dente" and cool.

Wrap the center of each spear with 1 slice smoked salmon.

On each of 4 chilled salad plates, arrange 4 asparagus spears to one side.

Fan out 4 cucumber slices on the opposite side of the salmon on each plate. Sprinkle cucumber with chopped onion and red pepper.

To make Lemon-Dill Vinaigrette, combine lemon juice, zest, honey, capers, if using, dill and olive oil in a screw-top jar, and shake well. Adjust seasonings.

Drizzle vinaigrette over cucumbers on each plate. Garnish with a twisted lemon slice.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/appetizers/r/salmonasparagus.htm

Polish Pineapple Chicken Salad Recipe - Salatka z Ananasem i Kurczakiem

This recipe for Polish pineapple chicken salad has an additional interesting ingredient - corn. I use broiled, grilled or baked chicken breasts, but a combination of white and dark meat can be used. It's an ideal dish for leftover chicken, and makes a perfect warm-weather main course salad. Just remember, everything in a Polish salad is finely diced.

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients:

4 cooked chicken breasts, diced into small cubes
1 (14-ounce) can drained whole kernel corn
1 (14-ounce) can drained pineapple tidbits or pineapple slices diced into small cubes
6 tablespoons mayonnaise
3 tablespoons chopped parsley
Salt and pepper to taste
Romaine lettuce leaves (optional)

Preparation:

In a medium bowl, combine all ingredients except the lettuce. Blend well. Refrigerate until well-chilled. 
Line four salad plates with lettuce and top with chilled pineapple chicken salad.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/salads/r/polish-pineapple-chicken.htm

Polish Ham and Fruit Salad - Surowka z Szynka i Owoce

This recipe for ham salad with fruit is a sweet-and-salty main-course salad that combines three favorite Polish ingredients -- ham, fresh fruit and poppyseeds. It's a great way to use up leftover ham and the strawberries and peaches can be substituted with bluberries, nectarines or any fruit that's in season. To save time, use bottled poppyseed dressing.

Makes 4 servings

Ingredients:

Salad:

1 1/2 cups cubed leftover cooked ham
2 medium peaches, washed and sliced
1 (10-ounce) package mixed spring greens
2 cups strawberries, washed, hulled and sliced
4 ounces Polish honey cheese (slotki ser z miodem), cut into 1/2-inch pieces
.
Dressing:

1/4 cup orange juice
2 tablespoons canola oil
1 tablespoon white-wine vinegar
1/2 teaspoon poppyseeds
1/4 teaspoon salt

Preparation:

In large bowl, combine salad ingredients, tossing well. In a screw-top jar, combine dressing ingredients and shake vigorously. Pour dressing over salad, toss and serve on chilled salad plates.

This recipe has infinite variations -- change the meats, fruits and cheeses to suit your palate.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/polishmaincourses/r/hamandfruit.htm

Easy Fried Chicken Breast and Fruit with Mixed Lettuces Recipe

This easy recipe is a great way to use leftover fried chicken breasts or tenderloins or to fry some up a day ahead to combine with fresh fruit and mixed lettuces for a main-course salad the next day. Any salad dressing will work, but raspberry vinaigrette or balsamic vinaigrette works best in my book. These directions are for 1 main-course salad and the quantities are variable. If you like a lot of fruit with your salad, use a lot. If just a touch works for you, then add a little. Just multiply the chicken breasts by the number of servings you wish to have.

Yield: 1

Ingredients:

1 breaded and fried chicken breast or 2 breaded and fried chicken tenderloins, freshly fried and still hot or leftover at room temperature
.Romaine lettuce or mesclun mix
.Fresh strawberries, washed and quartered
Fresh blueberries, washed
Toasted sliced almonds
Vinaigrette of choice

Preparation:

In a large bowl, combine the lettuce, strawberries, blueberries and almonds.

Toss with vinaigette of choice and transfer to a serving plate.

Slice the chicken breast on the diagonal or leave it whole and place across the salad. If using balsamic vinaigrette, grind some pepper over the salad. It goes so well with balsamico and strawberries.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/crossculturalmaincourses/r/Easy-Fried-Chicken-Breast-And-Fruit-With-Mixed-Lettuces-Recipe.htm

Easy Grilled Chicken Breast and Vegetables with Mixed Lettuces Recipe

This easy recipe is a great way to use leftover grilled chicken breasts or tenderloins or to fry some up a day ahead to combine with grilled and fresh vegetables and mixed lettuces for a main-course salad the next day. Any salad dressing will work, but Asian sesame vinaigrette or balsamic vinaigrette works best in my book. These directions are for 1 main-course salad and the quantities are variable. If you like a lot of vegetables with your salad, use a lot. If just a touch works for you, then add a little. Just multiply the chicken breasts by the number of servings you wish to have.

Yield: 1

Ingredients:

1 boneless, skinless chicken breast or 2 chicken tenderloins
Asian sesame vinaigrette
Grilled peppers, onions, tomatoes, zucchini or other vegetables
Sliced green onion
Romaine lettuce or mesclun mix

Preparation:

In a glass pan, marinate chicken breast in Asian sesame vinaigette for 1/2 hour in the refrigerator. Grill along with red, yellow or orange peppers, tomatoes and other vegetables of choice until done.

In a large bowl, combine the lettuce and grilled vegetables. Toss with Asian sesame vinaigette and transfer to a serving plate. Slice the chicken breast on the diagonal or leave it whole and place across the salad. Sprinkle with sliced green onion. This salad can be served with chicken and vegetables hot off the grill or at room temperature with leftover grilled chicken from the night before.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/crossculturalmaincourses/r/Easy-Grilled-Chicken-Breast-And-Vegetables-With-Mixed-Lettuces-Recipe.htm

I think we were talking about artichokes this week  so I found this recipe for you.

NONNA'S ARTICHOKES

SERVING 4

These artichokes are quickly braised in a mix of garlic and anchovies, then broiled with Parmesan bread crumbs.

INGREDIENTS

1 lemon, halved 
4 medium artichokes
Extra-virgin olive oil 
3 garlic cloves 
6 anchovy fillets, minced 
½ cup plain dry bread crumbs 
⅓ cup grated Parmigiano-Reggiano 
Salt 
Pepper
½ cup pitted kalamata olives, minced 
½ Tbsp capers, rinsed and minced

DIRECTIONS

Squeeze the juice from 1 lemon half into a bowl of water. Working with 1 artichoke at a time, discard the dark green outer leaves. Cut off the top 1 inch of the artichoke, then peel and trim the bottom and stem. Halve the artichoke lengthwise and scoop out the furry choke. Rub with the remaining lemon half and add to the bowl of lemon water.

Preheat the oven to 400°. In a saucepan of simmering water, cook the artichoke halves until barely tender, 7 minutes. Drain well and pat dry.

Lightly oil a ceramic baking dish. In a skillet, heat 1/2 cup of oil.

Add the garlic and cook over moderately high heat until golden, 4 minutes; discard the garlic.

Add the anchovies and stir until dissolved.

Add the artichokes cut side down and cook until crusty on the bottom. Flip them and cook until lightly browned, 3 minutes; transfer the artichokes cut side up to the baking dish. Let the garlic-anchovy oil cool slightly.

In a bowl, mix the bread crumbs and cheese.

Stir in the garlic-anchovy oil and season very lightly with salt and pepper.

In another bowl, mix the olives and capers with a pinch of pepper.

Fill the artichoke halves with the olive mixture and top with the bread crumbs.

Bake for 12 minutes, until the topping is browned and crisp and the artichokes are tender. Let stand for 5 minutes, then serve.

MAKE AHEAD: The recipe can be prepared through Step 4 and refrigerated overnight; let return to room temperature before baking. Refrigerate the bread crumbs separately.

http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/nonnas-artichokes?icid=stnwsltr%7Ckitchendaily%7Cdaily

Now for a few nobake recipes for all of you sweltering in the summer heat. I turned on the heat today just to take the chill off in my house  I do not like being cold.

Easy Chocolate Mocha Truffles Recipe

Eastern Europeans are huge chocolate and coffee fans. And in a show of national pride, they will argue that theirs are far superior to any other country's. This easy, three-ingredient recipe for rich, dark chocolate truffles packs a double kick of caffeine. In my opinion, they don't require enrobing in chocolate or rolling in cocoa, chopped nuts, coconut or anything else. They're perfect au naturel. A couple of these with, perhaps, some chocolate-dipped strawberries and you have a decadent dessert.

Makes about 15 (1-inch)

Ingredients:

8 ounces good-quality semisweet chocolate, chopped
3/4 cup heavy whipping cream
1 tablespoon INSTANT espresso powder OR 1 teaspoon coffee extract

Preparation:

Place the chocolate in a medium heatproof bowl. In a small heatproof bowl, bring the cream to a boil in the microwave. Dissolve the instant espresso powder or blend the coffee extract into the cream, and immediately pour over the chocolate. Cover with plastic and let sit at room temperature for 15 minutes. Remove the cover and stir until smooth.

Cover and refrigerate until scoopable, about 3 hours. Using a small cookie scoop, portion into foil candy cups. Refrigerate until ready to serve. Best when served at room temperature.

Note: Alternatively, refrigerate chocolate mixture 2 hours and, using a pastry bag with a 1/2-inch round tip, fill 1-inch foil candy cups to the top. Chill 1 hour or until fully set.

To store: Place truffles in a container and wrap tightly with several layers of aluminum foil. Store 1 month in the refrigerator or 2 months in the freezer.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/crossculturaldesserts/r/truffles.htm

Easy Chocolate Dipped Strawberries Recipe

These chocolate-dipped strawberries are easy to make because the chocolate doesn't require tempering. I used to be a snob, thinking that coating chocolate was inferior. Well, now that coating chocolate has improved over the years, I'm a big fan. Sure, the chocolate doesn't have a nice shine, but it takes the drudgery out of tempering, it won't seize as readily and it holds up better on the berry.

Makes 24

Ingredients:

1 (14-ounce) package dark coating chocolate
24 large strawberries with stems, rinsed and patted dry

Preparation:

Melt coating chocolate in the microwave according to manufacturer's directions, but usually at 30-second intervals, stirring in between, until smooth.

Lay out a large piece of waxed paper on a flat surface. Make sure the strawberries are at room temperature and are as dry as possible. Holding the berries by the stem end, dip into melted chocolate, swirling to make sure all sides are coated. Lift out of the chocolate and let drip a second or two and place on waxed paper to dry completely.

While chocolate-dipped strawberries are best eaten the day they are made, they can be stored for a day by lining the bottom of a plastic container with waxed paper and placing a single layer of berries on it. Top with a second piece of waxed paper and another layer of strawberries. Repeat until the container is full. Top with more waxed paper and the container lid. Place the strawberries in the coldest part of the refrigerator and eat within one day of making them.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/crossculturaldesserts/r/chocstrawberry.htm

World's Easiest Cookie Recipe - Croatian Cupavci Made with Tea Rings

No-Bake Cookies

Ingredients:

Tea cookies with a hole in the middle, like cajni kolutici from Sloboda
Whole milk
Jam or preserves
Very fine dried coconut, like kokosovo brasno from Vitaminka

Preparation:

Dip the plain side of two cookies in a bowl of milk for 5 seconds. Spread one side with jam and sandwich the cookies together.

Dip each side of the sandwiched cookie in the milk for 5 seconds. Dredge the entire sandwich cookie in coconut flour. Because of the milk, keep cookies refrigerated until ready to serve. Let come to room temperature before eating.

NOTE: If the cookies aren't moist enough, hold them in the milk for a longer period of time. They should be moist but not so mushy that they fall apart when picked up.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/croatianserbiandesserts/r/worlds-easiest-cookie.htm

Chocolate Mounds Cookie Recipe - Czech Cokoladove Hrudky

This recipe for Czech chocolate mounds or cokoladove hrudky is popular at Christmas time when they become part of vanocni cukrovi (vah-NAWTCH-nee koo-KRAW-vee). This no-bake cookie recipe is adapted from Joza Brizova's "The Czechoslovak Cookbook" (Crown Publishers Inc., 1965).

This recipe can easily be doubled or tripled, and it's a great project for the kids.

Makes about 2 dozen

Ingredients:

1/4 cup raw oatmeal
1 1/2 teaspoons butter + 6 tablespoons butter
6 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon cocoa powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon milk
1 tablespoon potato starch
1/3 cup coarsely chopped filberts or almonds

Preparation:

In a medium saucepan, toast oatmeal in 1 1/2 teaspoons butter. Add 6 tablespoons butter and melt. Add sugar, cocoa powder, and salt, mixing well.

In a glass, mix milk with potato starch and add to saucepan. Bring to a boiling point and immediately remove from the heat. Stir in nuts, mixing well. Cool slightly.

Using a cookie scoop, portion mixture onto a parchment-lined sheet pan. Put in a cool place to harden. Store tightly covered.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/bohemianczechdesserts/r/chocolate-mounds.htm

Polish Gelatin-Topped No-Bake Cheesecake Recipe - Sernik Na Zimno

This no-bake cheesecake recipe sports a fruited gelatin top that is so popular with Poles and is known as sernik na zimno, which literally means "cold cheesecake." Not even the crust is baked in this recipe making it an ideal dessert when you don't want to heat up the kitchen by turning on the oven.

Yield: 6-8 servings

Ingredients:

Cookie Crust:
1 1/2 cups/100g vanilla wafer crumbs or butter cookie crumbs
2 tablespoons/30g sugar
2 ounces/57g butter, melted

Filling:

8 ounces/227g room-temperature cream cheese
1/4 cup/50g sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup/240ml heavy whipping cream

Gelatin Topping:

3-ounce/85g-box strawberry-flavored gelatin
1/2 cup/100g ice cubes
1/2 cup/100g blueberries
1/2 cup/100g pineapple chunks
1 cup/200g strawberries, halved
Whipped cream for garnish, if desired

Preparation:

To make the crust: In a small bowl, combine cookie crumbs, 2 tablespoons/30g sugar and melted butter. Place a circle of parchment paper into the bottom of an 8- to 9-inch/20-22cm springform pan. Press crumb mixture into the bottom of the prepared pan and refrigerate until ready to fill.

To make the filling: In a medium bowl, whip cream cheese with 1/4 cup/50g sugar and vanilla until completely smooth and fluffy. This can take anywhere from a few minutes to 5 minutes or more, depending on the temperature of your cream cheese.

In a separate medium bowl, whip the whipping cream until stiff peaks form. Add 1/4 of the whipped cream to the cream cheese mixture and stir in by hand to lighten it. Then, fold in the remaining whipped cream, being careful not to deflate the volume, until well incorporated. Transfer to prepared pan, smoothing top. Place in the refrigerator while you make the gelatin topping.

To make the gelatin topping: Place gelatin in a medium bowl and add boiling water. Stir 2 minutes until completely dissolved. Add ice, stirring until melted. Let stand 5 minutes or until slightly thickened. Meanwhile, arrange the blueberries, pineapple and strawberries in a single layer in a decorative pattern on top of the cheesecake. Pour thickened gelatin on top. Cover with plastic wrap, not letting plastic touch the surface of the gelatin. Chill several hours or overnight.

To serve: Remove cheesecake from springform pan and cut into slices. Serve with a dollop of whipped cream, if desired.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/polishdesserts/r/Polish-Gelatin-Topped-No-Bake-Cheesecake-Recipe-Sernik-Na-Zimno.htm

Authentic Croatian Bajadera Torte Recipe

Makes about 16 pieces

Ingredients:

7 ounces butter biscuits (like Petite Beurre)
1 1/2 cups walnuts or blanched, peeled almonds
1 1/4 cups sugar
4 ounces (1 stick) butter
1/4 cup water
3 ounces bittersweet or semisweet chocolate
.
Glaze:

3 1/2 ounces bittersweet or semisweet chocolate
3 tablespoons sugar
3 tablespoons water
3 ounces (6 tablespoons) butter

Preparation:

Place butter biscuits, like Petite Beurre, and nuts in the bowl of a food processor. Pulse until finally ground. Transfer to a large bowl.

In a heatproof bowl, microwave 1 1/4 cups sugar, 4 ounces butter and 1/4 cup water until dissolved. Stir completely. Add to biscuit-nut mixture and mix until well combined. Divide in half.

In a heatproof bowl, melt 3 ounces chocolate and stir into half the biscuit-nut mixture.

You will end up with three layers plus the glaze. Using slightly dampened fingers, spread half the plain biscuit-nut mixture in an even layer into the bottom of an 8-inch square pan.

Again, using slightly dampened fingers, spread the entire chocolate biscuit-nut mixture in an even layer. I used milk chocolate because that's what I had on hand. If you use semisweet chocolate, it will be darker and the layers more distinct. Then, again working with slightly dampened fingers, spread the remaining plain biscuit-nut mixture in an even layer on top.

To Make the Glaze: In a heatproof bowl, melt 3 1/2 ounces chocolate, 3 tablespoons sugar and 3 tablespoons water. Stir well and gradually add the 3 ounces of butter, stirring until completely smooth. Pour over torte and let cool. Refrigerate to make the cutting easier. This is very rich and sweet, so small rectangles or squares will do nicely. Dobar tek! (Bon appetit!)

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/croatianserbiandesserts/r/bajaderatorte.htm

Slovak Berry Dessert Recipe

Makes about 6 to 8 servings

Ingredients:

8 ounces Petit Beurre or other tea biscuits
1/4 cup melted butter
1 (7 1/2-ounce) container marshmallow cream
1 cup heavy whipping cream, whipped
3 cups fresh berries, rinsed
2 tablespoons cornstarch
1/2 cup sugar (more or less to taste, depending on sweetness of berries)
1/8 teaspoon salt

Preparation:

In a large saucepan, cook berries, cornstarch, sugar and salt until thick. Cool completely.

Meanwhile, in the bowl of a food processor, grind Petit Beurre tea biscuits, , and pour in melted butter through the food chute while the processor is running. Pat all but 1/4 cup crumb mixture into the bottom of an 8x11-inch tart pan with a removable bottom. Place in the refrigerator until ready to assemble.

In a medium bowl, beat 1/4 of the whipped cream into the marshmallow to lighten it, then fold in the remaining cream and refrigerate until ready to use.

Spread half of cream mixture over crust, all of the cooled berry mixture, and then top with remaining cream mixture. Sprinkle with reserved cookie crumbs. Refrigerate until ready to serve.

Remove rim from tart pan and slice into rectangles. Refrigerate leftovers.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/sloveniandessert1/r/berrydessert.htm

Fruit-Topped No-Bake Cheesecake Recipe

Refrigerate before serving: 3 hours

Yield: 6-8 servings

Ingredients:

Cookie Crust:

1 1/2 cups/100g vanilla wafer crumbs or butter cookie crumbs
2 tablespoons/30g sugar
2 ounces/57g butter, melted

Filling:

8 ounces/227g room-temperature cream cheese
1/4 cup/50g sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup/240ml heavy whipping cream

Topping:

21 ounces/595g fruit pie filling OR fresh fruit sweetened with sugar

Preparation:

To make the crust: In a small bowl, combine cookie crumbs, 2 tablespoons/30g sugar and melted butter. Place a circle of parchment paper into the bottom of an 8- to 9-inch/20-22cm springform pan. Press crumb mixture into the bottom of the prepared pan and refrigerate until ready to fill.

To make the filling: In a medium bowl, whip cream cheese with 1/4 cup/50g sugar and vanilla until completely smooth and fluffy. This can take anywhere from a few minutes to 5 minutes or more, depending on the temperature of your cream cheese.

In a separate medium bowl, whip the whipping cream until stiff peaks form. Add 1/4 of the whipped cream to the cream cheese mixture and stir in by hand to lighten it. Then, fold in the remaining whipped cream, being careful not to deflate the volume, until well incorporated. Transfer to prepared pan, smoothing top. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate several hours or overnight.

When ready to serve: Remove cheesecake from springform pan and place on a serving platter, if desired. Top with pie filling or sweetened fresh fruit. Alternatively, slice and plate the cheesecake and dollop the top with pie filling or fresh fruit.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/crossculturaldesserts/r/Fruit-Topped-No-Bake-Cheesecake-Recipe.htm

Blueberry Summer Pudding Recipe

This Blueberry Summer Pudding can be made in a 1-quart mold, but individual ramekins look so much prettier

Makes 6 servings

Ingredients:

1 quart fresh blueberries, washed and stemmed
6 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
Pinch salt
About 12 slices stale hoska, chalka or brioche bread, crusts removed

Preparation:

Line 6 (1/2-cup) ramekins with enough plastic wrap to fold over the top once filled.

In a medium saucepan, combine berries and sugar, and cook until berries exude their juices but still hold their shape, about 2 to 3 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in lemon juice and salt. Drain berries in a colander with a bowl underneath to catch the poaching liquid.

Cut 3 circles of houska bread, the diameter of the ramekin, for each ramekin (18 total).

Begin assembly by soaking 1 bread round in poaching liquid and placing in bottom of ramekin. Place 2 tablespoons berries on top of the bread. Repeat once and end with a bread round on top. Fold plastic wrap over top, stretching tautly. Repeat with remaining ramekins.

Place ramekins on a tray or pie plate and weight down with another tray or pie plate on which you've placed something heavy like a few cans of tomatoes and refrigerate about 3 hours.

When ready to serve, peel back plastic wrap, invert ramekin onto serving plate, remove ramekin and plastic wrap. Garnish with whipped cream and mint sprig, if desired.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/crossculturaldesserts/r/blueberrypuddin.htm

Polish Strawberry Mousse - Mrozonka z Truskawek

Although red wine is called for, white wine or plain water can be substituted. The recipe easily can be doubled.

Makes enough for a 4-cup mold

Ingredients:

1 envelope unflavored gelatin (or 4 leaves sheet gelatin)
1/4 cup cold water
1 pint fresh strawberries, washed and hulled
1/3 cup sugar
1/3 cup red or white wine, or plain water
1/4 cup boiling water
1 cup heavy cream, whipped

Preparation:

Soften gelatin in cold water. Meanwhile, place berries and sugar in the bowl of a food processor. Blend, add wine and blend again.

Add boiling water to softened gelatin, dissolving completely. Add to berries in food processor bowl and whiz until thoroughly combined. Transfer to a bowl and chill until thickened.

Whip cream and fold into strawberry mixture. Transfer to a 1-quart mold and chill 6 hours or until firm.

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/polishdesserts/r/strawmousse.htm

I found this in one of the newsletters I get  thought it appropriate for this time of year. So far the bugs havent been too bad  I got bit by a black fly while mowing that made my hand swell up for a couple of days but usually when I am sitting outside I am not bothered.

Natural Remedy: 5 Plants That Repel Mosquitoes

Ah Summer! Fun, sun, picnics, pools...and mosquitoes. Keeping them at bay often involves an arsenal of chemically laden product sprayed or wiped directly on the skin. Why not consider enlisting Mother Nature's power in keeping these pesky critters at bay? These plants can help you do just that...

Catnip: what attracts cats is very effective at repelling mosquitoes. This'd be our first choice.

Rosemary: This is one of our favorite herbs for cooking and we love the smell and the bright blue flowers. And, as we've mentioned before, it's effective against mosquitoes. It may not last outside when the weather gets colder but it's perfect for the summer when the bugs are out and the vegetables that blend perfectly with it -- tomatoes, eggplants, peppers -- are in.

Marigolds: Their bright flowers will decorate your garden and add some colour. If you plant some near your vegetable plot, they also work their magic on other garden pests such as aphids as well.

Mosquito Plants: Yup, there are actual plants called mosquito plants.

Citronella Grass: this plant is where they get the oil that powers those smelly candles that keep the bugs away. Unfortunately, it's also a tropical grass that grows super tall so it may not work in your average garden.

And, you can also use the leaves or flowers of these plants to make your own natural repellents! There are two methods:

Alcohol method: Steep the crushed foilage in an alcohol (you can use vodka) and set aside for a few weeks to cure {color=red]Note:[/color] does this mean you are supposed to drink it. Dont we wish.

Oil method: Cover crushed foilage with a neutral oil like almond or safflower oil. Next morning, strain the oil, add new foilage and cover with the strained oil. Repeat for 5 days. Use the resulting oil as is or mix it with alcohol to make a spray or with lotion.

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/natural-remedy-5-plants-that-r-91380

And we do want to look our best for all the garden parties we are invited to  especially the toss your head  carefree swinging  hair.

All-Natural Hair Treatments: An Introduction

Conventional hair treatments are made to improve the condition and appearance of your hair. Many of them do this with some level of effectiveness; however, they are often laden with chemicals. Something we dont want on our heads! (Thank you very much.)

Thankfully, homemade hair treatments are easy to prepare and quite frugal, not to mention fun! Keep this book handy for your next pamper night!

Before we get started, it is important to note that diet plays a major role in hair health. Eating real food, including lots of veggies, protein and healthy fats, will benefit your hair greatly. So will drinking lots of water.

I hope you enjoy the simple hair treatments in this book.

Most hair treatments can be made with ingredients you already have in the pantry or fridge. However, a few recipes ask for specific herbs or oils. For your convenience I have created a resource page for extra items you might need.

Heres to good hair days,

Hair Masks

Hair masks are useful in treating dry and damaged hair. 
They are especially effective when heat is applied. Heat helps the healing properties of the mask penetrate the hair more deeply. 
Simple ways to add heat: 
 Wrap a old towel around your hair 
 Use a shower cap 
 Wrap your hair in plastic wrap 
 Apply hair mask in the shower after shampooing, stay in the shower with the hair mask on. The heat from the shower will help the mask soak into the hair follicles.

Hair masks are easy to make and often include only one ingredient. Try some of the following recipes to condition your hair and give it a lovely shine.

Avocado Hair Mask 
Mash half an avocado and gently massage into the hair. Leave on for about 15 minutes, then wash off with warm water. To make even more nourishing, add an egg yolk to the avocado and blend well before applying.

Coconut Oil Hair Mask 
Apply coconut oil to the hair and allow to sit for 15 minutes. Wash out with warm water. 
Boost this mask by stirring one or two drops of lavender or rosemary essential oil to the coconut oil before applying.

Egg Hair Mask 
Eggs are rich in fats and high in protein, which makes them great candidates for hair masks! 
To create an egg mask, you will need about 1/4-1/2 cup of eggs. Crack 2 eggs into a cup or bowl and whisk until frothy. 
Whole eggs are perfect for normal hair. Oily hair will benefit most from the egg whites, so use those instead. For dry hair, use egg yolks only. 
Massage the beaten eggs into the hair. Wrap and leave for about 20 minutes. Wash off with COOL water. If warm water is used, you may end up with scrambled eggs on your head! 
Follow with a gentle shampoo.

Mayonnaise Hair Mask 
Mayonnaise is great for adding shine, but dont try it for the first time right before a special event. It can take a while to figure out the right amount for your hair. The first time I tried this my hair looked greasy for days! 
Use just enough mayonnaise to cover your hair. Start with 1/4 cup and add more as needed. 
Wrap hair and let sit for 15-20 minutes. 
Wash out with a gentle shampoo. 
Variation: Add 1 egg yolk. Mix egg yolk in with 1/2 cup mayonnaise using a whisk or blender. Use as described above.

Honey Hair Mask 
This is probably my favorite hair mask. Honey is a wonderful softener and really adds vitality to hair. Its also an excellent face mask. So, you may as well spread some on your face while doing this treatment! 
Apply honey to dry hair. 
Cover all the hair with honey, gently massaging it in. Yes, this is rather sticky, I admit, but the benefits are worth it! 
Wash out with warm water.

our Cream Hair Mask 
Cover dry hair with full-fat sour cream. Medium length hair will need about 1/2 cup. 
Let sit for 20 minutes. 
Wash out with warm water. 
Variation: 
Add a 1-2 drops of essential oil to sour cream and stir to distribute evenly before applying to hair.

Try adding 1 drop rosemary and 1 drop lavender or 1 drop lavender and 1 drop Clary sage.

Yogurt Hair Mask 
Just like the sour cream hair mask above, the yogurt hair mask requires nothing more than spreading over hair, letting sit for 20 minutes and then rinsing out. 
Be sure to use full-fat plain yogurt for the best results.

Hot Oil 
Hot oil is nourishing to dry and damaged hair. Plus, massaging the warm oil into your hair and scalp is quite relaxing! 
To make your own hot oil hair treatment: 
Pour 1 1/2 tablespoons of olive oil into a heat proof measuring cup. 
Set measuring cup in a heavy saucepan. 
Pour a few inches of water into the saucepan (to the same height as the oil). 
Warm pan over medium heat until the oil reaches 100 degrees F. 
CAREFULLY remove the measuring cup from the pan. You will need an oven mitt. 
Massage oil into your scalp and hair then cover with a shower cap or towel. 
Please note: If you have short hair, you wont need the full amount of oil. Maybe even just a teaspoon. 
Let sit for 30 minutes to an hour. 
Wash out with shampoo. 
This treatment can leave hair a little oily, so I dont recommend doing before a grand night out. It doesnt take long for hair to absorb all the oil, though. So, pretty soon you will be sporting luscious, soft, smooth locks.

Rosemary Hot Oil 
This requires some pre-planning as you will be creating a rosemary infusion with oil. This take a few weeks. 
Fill a clean jar with dried rosemary (smash the rosemary a little before adding to the jar in order to let the oils more easily escape). 
Pour enough oil into the jar to cover the rosemary and add a little extra (since the rosemary will absorb some of the oil). 
If youd like more specific measurements, use about 1 ounces of herb to 4 ounces of oil. 
Cap tightly and leave the jar in a sunny window (or other warm place) for 3 weeks. 
Strain out the herbs and pour into a dark, glass bottle or jar. 
Use oil cold or use in place of olive oil in the hot oil treatment described above.

Hair Rinses

Hair rinses remove dirt and soap residue as well as adding shine to hair. 
The main methods of preparing hair rinses are to create a herbal infusion using vinegar, or brew a stro


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Sam,

Lots of good stuff this week. I have a recipe for cilantro rice that has chicken in it which we really like.

FYI: on my I Pad, the recipes in pink are pretty hard to read. I don't know if that's the same for other devices.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just noticed that - I will fix it. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Lots of good stuff this week. I have a recipe for cilantro rice that has chicken in it which we really like.
> 
> FYI: on my I Pad, the recipes in pink are pretty hard to read. I don't know if that's the same for other devices.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well as I have been awake much of the night I am here bright and early. No idea how I'll go during the day as I have things on all day but I guess I will get there. Went to bed exhausted last night and slept badly.
Need to decide what to do about food- one of the things on is brunch at chirsh but I'm ver hungry!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

going to leave you for a little - have a ball game tonight - and avery gets to play. sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Love your recipes..they always include things I've never heard of. Had to look up the sriracha sauce. I learned something new today. Thanks so much.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Outstanding, Sam! I can't wait to try the Cilantro-Lime Rice. I think I could just add the cilantro mix to the rice in my rice cooker, once it was cooked. Don't see why that wouldn't work fine. Thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great sounding recipes Sam. Tell the boys (especially Avery) good luck tonight in the ball game!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam for a new tea party. The recipes have made me hungry, though. So many sound delicious.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Sam - you've really outdone yourself tonight. So many recipes but I really like the sound of Sweet Potato Breakfast Hash. Will definitely be trying that soon. Enjoy your ball game tonight.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Love your recipes..they always include things I've never heard of. Had to look up the sriracha sauce. I learned something new today. Thanks so much.


The sriracha sauce is from Thailand (maybe other places) and is VERY hot/spicy. My GD#1 lived over there for about 6 months and loves the stuff-- I can't manage it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Sam, what an amazing lot of recipes.

off to bec now. Hope you all have a 4 weekend.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Wonderful opening, Sam. You outdid yourself this week. And some really exotic recipes but they don't sound complicated.
Thank you for the hard work you put into each week's opening.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

There's a sriracha sauce factory in California somewhere--I think it's becoming more common, though I won't eat it.

Now the pumpkin butter...I have quite a bit of pumpkin in the freezer from last fall. Hmm. Wonder if I could cook it down in the crockpot?

Family birthday dinner tomorrow, so I may be in and out over the weekend, but I'll try to catch up. My thumb started bothering me again though I haven't done any knitting. Pfft.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...I hope the boys do well in their ballgame tonight.

I am so far behind since I was on for a minimal amount of time all week. I took the week off from work so that I could help with our vacation Bible school. Monday we had 349 children and by Wednesday we had 375 children. I believe we had around 360 children on Thursday and Friday. Needless to say, I was kept busy. I arrived at church around 8 AM each day and returned home after 10 PM each night. This has not left me with much time to read on the computer. I am so tired that I am having a difficult time staying awake so I will not try to catch up yet.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> I arrived at church around 8 AM each day and returned home after 10 PM each night. This has not left me with much time to read on the computer. I am so tired that I am having a difficult time staying awake so I will not try to catch up yet.


Sounds like your VBS was a big success. Way to go.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, Sam, what a collection of recipes , I'll be trying the cabbage rolls with sour cabbage, my BIL makes some very similar. When I make cabbage rolls, I now use raw meat in them, then cook low & slow for 6 hrs, I find they are better than when I precooked the meat.
Yesterday went to Field Day to watch GS, I think some of our local teachers need a lesson in common sense. The kids had an event called accuracy, they had to throw a ball from a secifed place at a tire suspended on the baseball back stop. Instead of moving over a few feet, the kids had to stand in water 6 inches deep. How nuts is that, then their shoes were saturated for the races! 
Pacer, sounds like you have run yourself ragged on your week away from work. Do you usually get that many kids at VBS?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just checking in so I can find myself in the morning. I will really need to seems how spell check keeps wanting the change "checking in to check gin" I have no problem checking the gin but was not what I was wanting to write. 

Sam, the get up and go granola sounds very goo sand everyone in the house can/will eat it. Thanks. 
Heading to bed after a very long day outdoors in the sun. 
Pleasant dreams everyone.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Sam, the breakfast hash receipt sounds awesome. :thumbup: 

But all the dessert receipts make it hard to want to eat healthy :thumbup: 

Just marking my place for tomorrow.

Gage and I are watching a movie then off to bed. I took on a day shift tomorrow and I work on Sunday in the day as well.

Night everyone, see you tomorrow.

Good luck at the ball game Avery. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

stuck in LA for the night...it's already been a long day. Trying to get on a flight as early as possible tomorrow is proofing to be difficult.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi guys, i popped in and out last wk and lurked about. 
wow, talk about humidity!!!!!!! we got it.the guys finished up our metal roof today, it looks so good, the color we chose is a burnished slate, looks good with our cream siding. i went out for a bit after they left and finally let maddi off her leash (they have had the gates open so she has worn her halter and not cared for it much) anyway, i was out long enough to set out my 4 tomato plants and one pepper plant, finally. i went back out after an hr to water them good, i thought it was going to rain good, but sprinkled some, honestly i don't know how the guys worked out in that heat. they drank a lot to stay hydrated. but still after half an hr i was done in. we did get a dash more rain, and it seems cooler. 
keagan and i stayed up pretty late last night, so we really slept in late and i did a little vacuuming and that was it. i do plan tomorrow to spot shampoo in the living room. 
sam, i do plan to make the Romanian chicken salad for our supper tomorrow night, i have a acorn squash to steam to go with it. sounds yummy. i saw a few more that were up my alley.
nothing on tonight, so i am watching a rerun now of blue blood, i did just finish watching the movie August:Osage County... good acting, didn't care for the language, but i was determined to see what all the hooha was about. wow, what a warped family. one thing this movie had an awsome cast. then i watched The woman in black, i don't know about that one. love the acting of "Harry Potter" all grown up. i like scary movies, but this one i don't know about. hmmmmm


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> stuck in LA for the night...it's already been a long day. Trying to get on a flight as early as possible tomorrow is proofing to be difficult.


No fun getting delayed, spoiling your beach time.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I made a post and it didn't make it. I only got a third of the way through last week's TP. Now that school is finally out maybe I can keep up with all of you! Came home from work and literally collapsed on the couch and slept for two hours. Got up and watched tv for a while then fixed an early dinner of gtilled pork chops, fried potatoes, corn on the cob, and salad. After I finished the dishes, we went to Costco to get milk, potatoes, and onions. Back home and in my jammies. Afte I post this I think I will turn in early (it's almost 8:30pm and for me that's really early). See you all later!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marking my spot so I can find you guys.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marking my spot been another long day! See you all tomorrow.

Prayers n hugs


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I missed so much of the last 2 weeks, but I hope that this week will be better. I probably won't try to catch up on the previous weeks, but will just start fresh.

Wonderful opening as usual, Sam. I'm glad that we are starting a new tea party!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - they won 15/8 - Ayden caught three flies for three outs - and when he was playing first and second base he made several more outs - and made two runs. avery hit the ball every time at bat and made three runs - also batted in two runs. so all in all they had a successful game. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Great sounding recipes Sam. Tell the boys (especially Avery) good luck tonight in the ball game!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what do you have to say about the cavs? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I missed so much of the last 2 weeks, but I hope that this week will be better. I probably won't try to catch up on the previous weeks, but will just start fresh.
> 
> Wonderful opening as usual, Sam. I'm glad that we are starting a new tea party!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think I will go to bed also - avery has a game in the morning - leaving at 9:45 so I will need to get up a little early and get ready. --- sam

I really did debate about some of those recipes - I had never heard of some of the ingredients but amazon seems to be a good place to start and google. maybe next week I best keep with some more common stuff.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

May I join in? Your recipes, Sam sound so exotic. The conversation sounds entertaining.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> May I join in? Your recipes, Sam sound so exotic. The conversation sounds entertaining.


Welcome Norma- I think much of America will still be asleep certainly that is where I am heading!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome Norma- I think much of America will still be asleep certainly that is where I am heading!


Have a lovely rest, Julie. I shall eagerly await the US waking up!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> May Ijoin in? Your recipes, Sam sound so exotic. The conversation soundsntertaining.


Good morning from Surrey, of course you can join in Sam loves to see new people as we all do. You eill find everyone here so friendly and caring. I'm in Surrey but there are loads of friends all round the world


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome Norma- I think much of America will still be asleep certainly that is where I am heading!


Sleep well Julie. I'm still in bed having my morning coffee.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sleep well Julie. I'm still in bed having my morning coffee.


That sounds so nice, PurpleFi! Soon I will be in bed too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Have a lovely rest, Julie. I shall eagerly await the US waking up!!


Thank you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sleep well Julie. I'm still in bed having my morning coffee.


Lovely to have coffee in bed. I am off for my shower and then out for coffee as it is such a lovely day:thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> May I join in? Your recipes, Sam sound so exotic. The conversation sounds entertaining.


Welcome Normaedern. It's always good to see another Brit around the table. There's an awful lot of chat at this tea party about knitting and recipes, and lots more, it goes on all week until Sam starts a new tea party at 10.00pm (our time) on Friday each week. Be warned - it becomes very addictive!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Welcome Normaedern. It's always good to see another Brit around the table. There's an awful lot of chat at this tea party about knitting and recipes, and lots more, it goes on all week until Sam starts a new tea party at 10.00pm (our time) on Friday each week. Be warned - it becomes very addictive!


Morming Angela, do youthink Normadern might live somewhere near Welshpool and Colinette Yarns? How are you ghis morning? Xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend the sky has given a wonderful display this as the sun is rising to wake the world. Or at least my part of it. 11c/52f at the bright and early hour of 5:46 am. Today is a repeat of yesterday more clean up of the mess. The end is in sight, hopefully with less smell. 

Coffee today with a bit of the morning I have been watching. 

Healing thoughts to everyone in need and HUGS for all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> May I join in? Your recipes, Sam sound so exotic. The conversation sounds entertaining.


Welcome to the tea party it is always once to have new faces.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome Norma- I think much of America will still be asleep certainly that is where I am heading!


Sleep well and pleasant dreams Julie.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from another sunny Surrey day. Farmers Market this mornng and then I'm going to sit in the garden and knit.

Healing vibes and hugs to all.

Caren, lovely photos as usual and here's mine .....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, of course you can join in Sam loves to see new people as we all do. You eill find everyone here so friendly and caring. I'm in Surrey but there are loads of friends all round the world


Good morning Purple. I am dong my catch up before people arrive today. I am hoping that Seth will be here then I can play hooky form working. 
Loved the photo with the deer from the other day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another sunny Surrey day. Farmers Market this mornng and then I'm going to sit in the garden and knit.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Caren, lovely photos as usual and here's mine .....


Good morning. Thank you, your photos are equally as lovely. I went to the Farmer's Market yesterday with Chrissy.We got a nice bunch of salad greens. Chrissy really liked going most time she stays home. I let her pick will post a photo later that she took of our goodies.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> ?....... Hope you all have a 4 weekend.


Is that the same as a long weekend?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> May I join in? Your recipes, Sam sound so exotic. The conversation sounds entertaining.


Of course, all are welcome here, but be careful...it's addictive!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is that the same as a long weekend?
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Good morning Kate, how are things over on your side of the pond?  
The sun is up in all it's splendor looking lovely as ever.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another great start Sam, and you have outdone yourself again with the recipes! Well done to Avery for his great play at the game, I hope he does as well again this morning.
Bit dull and overcast here this morning, but the forecast is to brighten up later. Can't really complain as all of last week was glorious, and we don't usually get more than a week's sun at a time, just a shame that it breaks down in time for the weekend. We're going to a BBQ at a friend's house tonight so fingers crossed it's still dry! Enjoy your weekend everyone whatever you are getting up to.
Rookie, I hope you are well on your way to Hawaii by now.
Julie, hoping you slept well last night.
Caren & Josephine, thanks for the photos, lovely as always.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Kate, how are things over on your side of the pond?
> The sun is up in all it's splendor looking lovely as ever.


Good morning Caren! As I said in my post, it's not so great here this morning, but we're hopeful of better weather as the day goes on. Glad it's nice where you are.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks gwen - they won 15/8 - Ayden caught three flies for three outs - and when he was playing first and second base he made several more outs - and made two runs. avery hit the ball every time at bat and made three runs - also batted in two runs. so all in all they had a successful game. --- sam


Please tell the boys congratulations on a very well played game! I'm sure being good at playing the game keeps their interest in it high!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> May I join in? Your recipes, Sam sound so exotic. The conversation sounds entertaining.


Welcome! We love having new people at Sam's tea table and hope you'll become a regular.
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, Normaedern!

It's lovely to have you join us. Please come again and as often as you're able. Sometimes we have to limit ourselves in order to have time for knitting, meals and life in general.

We've had the contractor in for the roof damage and the downed tree has been removed--just a small diameter stump to be removed today. The damage from the sudden storm has been minimal and the insurance will not cover it because it is less than the deductible. Fortunately, it was a rather brief burst but the power was out until rather late that night. Lots of kitchen clean-up the next morning because we had no power to run the well pump to wash the dishes. Yuck!!

The step-grands have gone home and things are much calmer here. They bring their own drama with them. If they run out they manage to create more and keep everyone else just on the edge of annoyance/anger. It gets rather tense around here before that youngest one is finally out the door. Tim becomes anxious and moves into his own mind and that becomes unpleasant for him and us.

I just heard Ben's work van leave the drive, so he is returning to work after being home since Sunday with his children. That may be a respite for him--even after working a few 14+ hour days for six days straight.

Have not had much time for working with the afghan squares this week. Imagine that!! But I did hear from Kehinkle last night and she is doing quite well and hopes to be in touch more often now.

Dollyclaire is working steadily to being able to join in more often soon. Kathleendoris is away from home until early next week and is without dependable wi-fi connections.

Summer is officially upon us today. Hope that you all are going to get whatever kinds of weather will contribute to your happiness this season.

Much love,
Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend the sky has given a wonderful display this as the sun is rising to wake the world. Or at least my part of it. 11c/52f at the bright and early hour of 5:46 am. Today is a repeat of yesterday more clean up of the mess. The end is in sight, hopefully with less smell.
> 
> Coffee today with a bit of the morning I have been watching.
> 
> Healing thoughts to everyone in need and HUGS for all.


Good morning,Caren! What a great breakfast. That would give anyone a wonderful start for the day.
The sky is beautiful. We have rain showers with the promise of more to come.
The smell of burned things is bad and I'm sure that's worse as it's been laying there for months. I'm glad the end is in sight.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another sunny Surrey day. Farmers Market this mornng and then I'm going to sit in the garden and knit.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Caren, lovely photos as usual and here's mine .....


Always a joy to see your lovely garden....there are always beautiful things blooming!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend the sky has given a wonderful display this as the sun is rising to wake the world. Or at least my part of it. 11c/52f at the bright and early hour of 5:46 am. Today is a repeat of yesterday more clean up of the mess. The end is in sight, hopefully with less smell.
> 
> Coffee today with a bit of the morning I have been watching.
> 
> Healing thoughts to everyone in need and HUGS for all.


I do so hope the pong is subsiding- have you been able to do something about all the rats that have been feasting? I would have been having awful issues about that one.
Take Care- and hugs.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome Normaedern. Everyone is very friendly around here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sleep well and pleasant dreams Julie.


I have slept through most of the evening- but my hip was bad- and I think it was the wise decision- nearly mid-night now. Ringo and I have had a late night snackerel, and are feeling much happier.

*Sam* there is masses of literal food for thought in today's offering. I am astounded at the effort you put in each week, although much is way beyond my budget- I mean to say 1 lb of smoked salmon- we produce lots of the stuff- but...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can hear the cheering as each boy did his best! I would so much more like to watch the kids play then the pro games. Way to go Ayden and Avery!



thewren said:


> thanks gwen - they won 15/8 - Ayden caught three flies for three outs - and when he was playing first and second base he made several more outs - and made two runs. avery hit the ball every time at bat and made three runs - also batted in two runs. so all in all they had a successful game. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Normaedrn! Of course join in! Sam alway has room for new folks and we all love to chat. Tell us what you are working on and if you have any delicious recipes do share them. Hope you will stick around. 


Normaedern said:


> May I join in? Your recipes, Sam sound so exotic. The conversation sounds entertaining.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy had missed about the storm damage you had. Sorry that you've had to deal with that and that the insurance won't cover it. We've lost a few shingles this past spring from storms; DH is going to replace them himself. I hate it when is gets up on the roof.

I hope Tim has been able to relax now that the step grandkids have left. It is such a shame they are not more respectful and pleasant. Give Tim a hug from me.


jheiens said:


> Good morning, Normaedern!
> 
> We've had the contractor in for the roof damage and the downed tree has been removed--just a small diameter stump to be removed today. The damage from the sudden storm has been minimal and the insurance will not cover it because it is less than the deductible. Fortunately, it was a rather brief burst but the power was out until rather late that night. Lots of kitchen clean-up the next morning because we had no power to run the well pump to wash the dishes. Yuck!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Morming Angela, do youthink Normadern might live somewhere near Welshpool and Colinette Yarns? How are you ghis morning? Xx


I live about 2 hours away. I hadn't realised that Colinette yarns are there. I have just looked at the website and they are in Lanfair Caereinion. I will be going very near here at the end of July for a weekend away. I shall call in :thumbup: Thanks for the greetings everyone and the warning about the addiction.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> thanks gwen - they won 15/8 - Ayden caught three flies for three outs - and when he was playing first and second base he made several more outs - and made two runs. avery hit the ball every time at bat and made three runs - also batted in two runs. so all in all they had a successful game. --- sam


Good for Ayden and Avery-- got a couple athletes on your hands, Sam.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> May I join in? Your recipes, Sam sound so exotic. The conversation sounds entertaining.


Welcome, Normadean-- you'll find the conversation as exotic and varied as the recipes-- just have to watch out for spell check! Makes for interesting puzzles/reading.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is that the same as a long weekend?
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Yes but much more fun :lol:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> they won 15/8 - Ayden caught three flies for three outs - and when he was playing first and second base he made several more outs - and made two runs. avery hit the ball every time at bat and made three runs - also batted in two runs. so all in all they had a successful game. --- sam


good playin boys.............yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i used to love to go watch kolby when he played, my fav was the T-ball age, spent my time laughing my socks off, he had no clue half the time where he even was, once i thought he was going to spin himself literally into the ground, just out there, with his hands out and on one leg, seeing how long her could spin on one leg, so funny. once he was playing basket ball and was on court and he ran over where we were sitting and set down, and said oh i am so hot, i need something to drink, i looked at him and said .........there is no break time now, get back out there with you team, he said they can handle it. cracked me up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I live about 2 hours away. I hadn't realised that Colinette yarns are there. I have just looked at the website and they are in Lanfair Caereinion. I will be going very near here at the end of July for a weekend away. I shall call in :thumbup: Thanks for the greetings everyone and the warning about the addiction.


Angela and I were told about Colinette Yarns when we visited a shop in Newbury and we want to go. How lucky to live so near, hope you will report back and you can expect a visit from us sometime :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> May I join in? Your recipes, Sam sound so exotic. The conversation sounds entertaining.


we always have room at the table or around the fireplace. welcome


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Angela and I were told about Colinette Yarns when we visited a shop in Newbury and we want to go. How lucky to live so near, hope you will report back and you can expect a visit from us sometime :thumbup:


You would be very welcome. I love all the photos. Keep them coming.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Been to the Farmers Market, bought some eggs, ham, olives and some courgette plants. Now sitting under the sunshade in the garden.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You would be very welcome. I love all the photos. Keep them coming.


Thank you very much. When my children were young we used to spend most of our holidays around Machynlleth. Just loved it there.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another sunny Surrey day. Farmers Market this mornng and then I'm going to sit in the garden and knit.
> 
> thanks for more great pic's purple. today i am going to tinker outside, i would mow if i have gas in riding mower. we will see.
> i have a copper oblong pot i got at Goodwill, gonna plant it up and set it on a tree stump to disguise it. my neice tried to talk me out of it, i told her that was my $3 bargain. its about 2 1/2 feet long and ft. wide, so its gonna look awsome, i will put some color in it and always some sedum. but first i must do the dreaded shampooing, just some spots where bj spilled his coffee, i used to think i was the klutz, hmmmmmmmmmmm not anymore, since he dumped the paint pan, luckily after i cleaned it the best i could, the desk covers all but a smidge of it. i can't say anything, i dumped a full glass of punch kool aid, after i cautioned the boys about keeping their drinks in the kit. on the counter, so they don't spill. HA! of course they are much older now, but i quit saying anything, my house is very lived in.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Morming Angela, do youthink Normadern might live somewhere near Welshpool and Colinette Yarns? How are you ghis morning? Xx


I'm good thanks. The same thing crossed my mind! Just got back from watching DGS rowing at Eton Dorney. Perfect day for it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend the sky has given a wonderful display this as the sun is rising to wake the world. Or at least my part of it. 11c/52f at the bright and early hour of 5:46 am. Today is a repeat of yesterday more clean up of the mess. The end is in sight, hopefully with less smell.
> 
> Coffee today with a bit of the morning I have been watching.
> 
> Healing thoughts to everyone in need and HUGS for all.


Lovely breakfast - thanks. Even more beautiful sky. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm good thanks. The same thing crossed my mind! Just got back from watching DGS rowing at Eton Dorney. Perfect day for it.


Hope DGS di well. Read back a bit and you'll see Norma is not that far from Colinette ;-)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Back at the airport. Should be in Maui in about 6 hours...so far, it's been an adventure!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope DGS di well. Read back a bit and you'll see Norma is not that far from Colinette ;-)


Sounds like a mini KAP in the making!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back at the airport. Should be in Maui in about 6 hours...so far, it's been an adventure![/qiuote]
> 
> I hope this last adventure actually gets you there! Hope you get some time to get a bit of rest before the wedding.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks gwen - they won 15/8 - Ayden caught three flies for three outs - and when he was playing first and second base he made several more outs - and made two runs. avery hit the ball every time at bat and made three runs - also batted in two runs. so all in all they had a successful game. --- sam


 :thumbup: Good job, guys! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome Normaedern! We're glad you're here!

Joy, I hope the damage from the storm isn't too bad. Gwen, you tell DH he's better off to find someone else to get on that roof, especially with his shoulder (yes, I know, stubborn men!).

Rookie, I hope your flights are sorted and you arrive in good time. Travel can be such a hassle--may your time there make up for it!

Older DS has the birthday doings today, and I'm making a spinach quiche (and before you ask, here's the link to the recipe!) :mrgreen:

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2011/11/spinach-mushroom-feta-crustless-quiche/

I'm using fresh spinach and ricotta cheese, though. I've made it before and it's good.

Off into the day now, and sending hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Welcome, Normadean-- you'll find the conversation as exotic and varied as the recipes-- just have to watch out for spell check! Makes for interesting puzzles/reading.


Yes, for something that supposed to help us, it seems to create a whole new language :lol: :lol:

Welcome, Normadean.


----------



## Ginnyknits (Jun 22, 2013)

Hope you have room for one more . . I have followed you all for months now and feel like I know you. I love to hear about everyone's families, and gardens, and travels, and - just chatty news. I am currently trying to keep a new herb/flower garden alive in the heat and drought. Funny how the weeds don't seem to have problems. Maybe I will just choose a few and let bloom - if they are halfway pretty, I will just call them my native plants! I did get a big batch of pesto from the basil and froze it in ice cubes for future use. I will be mother of the groom in the middle of August, so have been diligently dieting. Haven't had any sweets in a looong time. That blueberry desert in ramekins sure sounds good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> good playin boys.............yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i used to love to go watch kolby when he played, my fav was the T-ball age, spent my time laughing my socks off, he had no clue half the time where he even was, once i thought he was going to spin himself literally into the ground, just out there, with his hands out and on one leg, seeing how long her could spin on one leg, so funny. once he was playing basket ball and was on court and he ran over where we were sitting and set down, and said oh i am so hot, i need something to drink, i looked at him and said .........there is no break time now, get back out there with you team, he said they can handle it. cracked me up.


On my youngest sons baseball team, the coaches son was never really " there", was often laying in the outfield playing catch with his own glove or sitting with the glove on his head. Drove the coach nuts! He's a great kid but no interest in sports. Certainly gave the fans lots of laughs.
:lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Welcome Normaedern! We're glad you're here!
> 
> Joy, I hope the damage from the storm isn't too bad. Gwen, you tell DH he's better off to find someone else to get on that roof, especially with his shoulder (yes, I know, stubborn men!).
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday for your oldest DS! That quiche sounds like ir is going into my repertoire! I was thinking of making some quark- that would work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ginnyknits said:


> Hope you have room for one more . . I have followed you all for months now and feel like I know you. I love to hear about everyone's families, and gardens, and travels, and - just chatty news. I am currently trying to keep a new herb/flower garden alive in the heat and drought. Funny how the weeds don't seem to have problems. Maybe I will just choose a few and let bloom - if they are halfway pretty, I will just call them my native plants! I did get a big batch of pesto from the basil and froze it in ice cubes for future use. I will be mother of the groom in the middle of August, so have been diligently dieting. Haven't had any sweets in a looong time. That blueberry desert in ramekins sure sounds good.


We always have room for more! Good that you already know your way around who is who! Welcome, Ginny!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Two new people this week, welcome Norma & Ginny.
Joy, sorry to hear of the extra financial stress to fix the storm damage, we too have high deductible on our insurance to keep the rates down. Hope it isn't too costly. Too bad the step-grands couldn't be a little more considerate of everyone in your house. 
Sam, have fun at the ball games. Sounds like Ayden is a good player.
Rookie, hope you have finally got to Hawaii or at least on a plane, this is sure shortening up on the beach time.
Caren & Purple, thanks for sharing the morning photos.
Yet another damp dreary morning here, I need sun. May go out later & crawl around my flowerbed, wet or not, I soon won't be able to find the flowers for the weeds! At least my efforts in the wet garden are paying off, I can see the rows of vegetables but it is still in bad need of tilling as I didn't hoe everything between the rows. Every time I look at the forcast the nice weather has moved back a day, it's always promised 3days ahead but never seems to get here. We still haven't taken the camper to the lake as it's been so wet the road is terrible, I'm sure they wonder why we have a seasonal site & don't get there until the summer is 1/2 over.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome, Ginnyknits--there is always room for one more!

I love pesto, used to grow all kinds of basil and made tons of things with it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, for something that supposed to help us, it seems to create a whole new language :lol: :lol:
> 
> Welcome, Normadean.


I shall learn :thumbup: Welcome Ginnyknits.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back at the airport. Should be in Maui in about 6 hours...so far, it's been an adventure!


WOW!! Your Hawaii trip sounds as adventurous as Caren's last trip to London!! Hope this flight leaves on time.
Those delays and interminable wait at the airport was why I got to the point of dreading flying. Don't have that problem now !!
Hope the rest of the flight goes well. And have a wonderful time!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Welcome Normaedern! We're glad you're here!
> 
> Joy, I hope the damage from the storm isn't too bad. Gwen, you tell DH he's better off to find someone else to get on that roof, especially with his shoulder (yes, I know, stubborn men!).
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to whoever in your family is celebrating!
We're having a quiche for dinner. My daughter just asked if that was all right. Unless it's something I really don't like, whatever she cooks is fine!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ginnyknits said:


> Hope you have room for one more . . I have followed you all for months now and feel like I know you. I love to hear about everyone's families, and gardens, and travels, and - just chatty news. I am currently trying to keep a new herb/flower garden alive in the heat and drought. Funny how the weeds don't seem to have problems. Maybe I will just choose a few and let bloom - if they are halfway pretty, I will just call them my native plants! I did get a big batch of pesto from the basil and froze it in ice cubes for future use. I will be mother of the groom in the middle of August, so have been diligently dieting. Haven't had any sweets in a looong time. That blueberry desert in ramekins sure sounds good.


Glad you decided to let your 'voice be heard!!! LOL!
We're always glad to hear from the 'lurkers'!
You can always call it your wildflower garden. With so many voices at the tea party, we've found that one person's beloved plant is sometimes considered a nuisance weed in other places. And sometimes it's right here in the U.S!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday for your oldest DS! That quiche sounds like ir is going into my repertoire! I was thinking of making some quark- that would work!


Quark,Julie?? Or has spell check struck again?!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Quark,Julie?? Or has spell check struck again?!
> Junek


I took it to mean quiche (which my spellcheck once tried to change to "quickie"!). :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like a mini KAP in the making!


We could always do a Uk one. Nevrr know who might turn up :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOW!! Your Hawaii trip sounds as adventurous as Caren's last trip to London!! Hope this flight leaves on time.
> Those delays and interminable wait at the airport was why I got to the point of dreading flying. Don't have that problem now !!
> Hope the rest of the flight goes well. And have a wonderful time!!
> Junek


I don't want my trip to be too adventurous, I just want to get there !


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome Ginnyknits from the Uk. Nice to see you here.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ginnyknits-- welcome. I've visited your country twice for day trips while in UK. Both my GKs and I loved the Cardiff castle-- such a fun place.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome, Ginny, from NE Ohio.

So happy you've dropped in to visit and hope you'll come often. You know by now that there is always space around the table and the virtual refreshments never run out, no matter how many drop in to the conversations. It isn't even necessary to join in with each topic unless it interests you.

Hope you will participate as often as possible for you.

Ohio Joy

PS: Several of us are named Joy so we usually identify ourselves so that the others can keep track of whose post they are reading.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ginnyknits-- welcome. I've visited your country twice for day trips while in UK. Both my GKs and I loved the Cardiff castle-- such a fun place.


Whoa-- where did I go wrong? Should have backtracked to her post-- she's from Texas, not Wales. Who new was from Wales?

Well, anyway, welcome and I HAVE visited your state many times. Even drove thru San Antonio pulling our camper trailer in the middle of evening rush hour! Thank heavens for some nice old ladies who let us pull over a couple lanes when the road I needed to turn on was on the far left, nor far right!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Quark,Julie?? Or has spell check struck again?!
> Junek


No not spell check- I think it is a Dutch word- but happy to be corrected- plain yoghurt, drained through muslin overnight thickens to a cheese and is called Quark!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Two new people this week, welcome Norma & Ginny.
> Joy, sorry to hear of the extra financial stress to fix the storm damage, we too have high deductible on our insurance to keep the rates down. Hope it isn't too costly. Too bad the step-grands couldn't be a little more considerate of everyone in your house.
> Sam, have fun at the ball games. Sounds like Ayden is a good player.
> Rookie, hope you have finally got to Hawaii or at least on a plane, this is sure shortening up on the beach time.
> ...


Same here Bonnie- they keep forecasting nice sunny days, it turns sunny for an hour or two and then light rain arrives. I wonder if we will ever have any summer this year. At least it looks as if the Calgary area has managed to avoid another flood although southern Alberta is on a flood watch. What lake do you have a seasonal site? We used to go to Wakaw in the summers as my Aunt (now my cousins) have cottages there. Great fishing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think I have 'met ' the two new members (from the workshops) and on the forums. Welcome - this is a great site and I know you will enjoy it. We have some nice times together and no undercurrents - just kindness and looking after each other. 

Welcome to you both~! Shirley


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Dear Friends!!! I wanted to mark my spot in the new KTP- haven't finished more than half of last week so there will be some catching up in my future. I've been busy getting ready to leave tomorrow for Phoenix and Alan's appointments at Mayo Clinic. We will have a full week except for Thursday - I may see if I can find a craft store or yarn shop close to the hotel. We will be staying in Fountain Hills which is outside of Phoenix proper.... Not looking forward to the hoops he will have to jump through for all the testing, but so ready to have some answers and advice. I will have internet access, so I will try to check in and keep up- Hope everyone is doing ok - I feel like I am out of the loop!!!! Hold down the fort- luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Dear Friends!!! I wanted to mark my spot in the new KTP- haven't finished more than half of last week so there will be some catching up in my future. I've been busy getting ready to leave tomorrow for Phoenix and Alan's appointments at Mayo Clinic. We will have a full week except for Thursday - I may see if I can find a craft store or yarn shop close to the hotel. We will be staying in Fountain Hills which is outside of Phoenix proper.... Not looking forward to the hoops he will have to jump through for all the testing, but so ready to have some answers and advice. I will have internet access, so I will try to check in and keep up- Hope everyone is doing ok - I feel like I am out of the loop!!!! Hold down the fort- luv-AZ


So glad the visit is almost underway! No good about the leaps through hoops for Alan- but I guess if that is what you have to do to get the answers, then it has to be done. Will be keeping you both in prayer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Whoa-- where did I go wrong? Should have backtracked to her post-- she's from Texas, not Wales. Who new was from Wales?
> 
> Well, anyway, welcome and I HAVE visited your state many times. Even drove thru San Antonio pulling our camper trailer in the middle of evening rush hour! Thank heavens for some nice old ladies who let us pull over a couple lanes when the road I needed to turn on was on the far left, nor far right!


Normaedern I hope I have the spelling right? is a lovely member from North Wales.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome Normaedern and Ginnyknits. The tea party is a delight! Glad to have you join us.

Beautiful flowers today, ladies, and Caren, those eggs look like they are right from a free-range chicken, not like the pale yolk ones we get at the supermarkets--nummy!

AZ, will be thinking of you and Al; wishing you the very best outcomes possible at Mayo.

It is NOT raining in MInnesota today--yea! It's actually a beautiful sunny, blue-sky afternoon. We are hosting our book club tonight. For the pesto lovers, I 'm serving pasta, potatoes and green beans with pesto and Asian glazed chicken thighs. Have some raspberry/rhubarb pie for dessert with panne cotta gelato.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A BIG WELCOME to you Ginnyknits! Glad you decided to join in the conversations.  I read once that a weed is just a plant/flower growing in the wrong place....if I follow that way of thinking I have a yard full of beautiful and healthy flowers! LOL! Glad you've joined us....what have you got on your needles or hooks?


Ginnyknits said:


> Hope you have room for one more . . I have followed you all for months now and feel like I know you. I love to hear about everyone's families, and gardens, and travels, and - just chatty news. I am currently trying to keep a new herb/flower garden alive in the heat and drought. Funny how the weeds don't seem to have problems. Maybe I will just choose a few and let bloom - if they are halfway pretty, I will just call them my native plants! I did get a big batch of pesto from the basil and froze it in ice cubes for future use. I will be mother of the groom in the middle of August, so have been diligently dieting. Haven't had any sweets in a looong time. That blueberry desert in ramekins sure sounds good.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

AZ Sticks, so glad you are almost at the Mayo. My experience with this clinic in Minnesota has been outstanding. If anyone is able to find answers, these fine doctors can. Prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will certainly up the prayers for Alan. I am praying that this is the beginning of a return to great health for him and less stress for you.



AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Dear Friends!!! I wanted to mark my spot in the new KTP- haven't finished more than half of last week so there will be some catching up in my future. I've been busy getting ready to leave tomorrow for Phoenix and Alan's appointments at Mayo Clinic. We will have a full week except for Thursday - I may see if I can find a craft store or yarn shop close to the hotel. We will be staying in Fountain Hills which is outside of Phoenix proper.... Not looking forward to the hoops he will have to jump through for all the testing, but so ready to have some answers and advice. I will have internet access, so I will try to check in and keep up- Hope everyone is doing ok - I feel like I am out of the loop!!!! Hold down the fort- luv-AZ


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> We could always do a Uk one. Nevrr know who might turn up :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: You're on!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Dear Friends!!! I wanted to mark my spot in the new KTP- haven't finished more than half of last week so there will be some catching up in my future. I've been busy getting ready to leave tomorrow for Phoenix and Alan's appointments at Mayo Clinic. We will have a full week except for Thursday - I may see if I can find a craft store or yarn shop close to the hotel. We will be staying in Fountain Hills which is outside of Phoenix proper.... Not looking forward to the hoops he will have to jump through for all the testing, but so ready to have some answers and advice. I will have internet access, so I will try to check in and keep up- Hope everyone is doing ok - I feel like I am out of the loop!!!! Hold down the fort- luv-AZ


Hope all goes well for you and your DH. Like you say there will be a few hoops to jump through but I'm sure the knowing will be better and they can come up with a treatment plan. I think you definitely deserve a day out for you at a LYS - hope you find one and will be able to treat yourself.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

We are hosting our book club tonight. For the pesto lovers, I 'm serving pasta, potatoes and green beans with pesto and Asian glazed chicken thighs. Have some raspberry/rhubarb pie for dessert with panne cotta gelato.[/quote]

Gosh your book club does well. We get a cup of tea and a biscuit (cookie) at ours!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: You're on!


We'd better start planning!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I just wanted to say that all the recipes sound really good and I have printed two the skirt steak fajitas and the cilantro lime rice sounds soooo good.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> We'd better start planning!!


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginnyknits (Jun 22, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> A BIG WELCOME to you Ginnyknits! Glad you decided to join in the conversations.  I read once that a weed is just a plant/flower growing in the wrong place....if I follow that way of thinking I have a yard full of beautiful and healthy flowers! LOL! Glad you've joined us....what have you got on your needles or hooks?


Thanks to everyone for the big welcome. I am getting ready to start the sweater on page 40 & 41 of the new Vogue Knitting (for soon to be DIL). It looks challenging to me - kinda scary. I ordered the yarn from Webs - first time ever ordering from that site. It was in my mailbox practically when I hit "enter". The yarn is just yummy and soft - yak and silk. But my deal with myself is that I have to block and sew up two other sweaters that have been knit for a couple of years.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No not spell check- I think it is a Dutch word- but happy to be corrected- plain yoghurt, drained through muslin overnight thickens to a cheese and is called Quark!


I should have known, Julie! You always mention the most exotic things.
I told my daughter about your quiche after you posted it. She said, with the potatoes added, it sounded a lot like a frittata. But agreed that it sounded good so we're having her version tonight. I'm really looking forward to it.
Junek


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, your boys know how to make their own fun! It's so fun to watch what they can come up with! I browsed through the recipes and they sound wonderful! I like the artichoke one.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Dear Friends!!! I wanted to mark my spot in the new KTP- haven't finished more than half of last week so there will be some catching up in my future. I've been busy getting ready to leave tomorrow for Phoenix and Alan's appointments at Mayo Clinic. We will have a full week except for Thursday - I may see if I can find a craft store or yarn shop close to the hotel. We will be staying in Fountain Hills which is outside of Phoenix proper.... Not looking forward to the hoops he will have to jump through for all the testing, but so ready to have some answers and advice. I will have internet access, so I will try to check in and keep up- Hope everyone is doing ok - I feel like I am out of the loop!!!! Hold down the fort- luv-AZ


I've been keeping Alan in my prayers. And will send up extra prayers for both of you in the coming week.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

join in? we would be so pleased if you would join in - we are serving hot tea and there is always an empty chair with your name on it and it would be lovely if you would be sitting in it as often as possible - we'll be here all week - we'll be looking for you. I believe you are our first knitter from wales - maybe you could give us some history of the area where you live. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> May I join in? Your recipes, Sam sound so exotic. The conversation sounds entertaining.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does mr p get up and make the coffee and bring it to you? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Sleep well Julie. I'm still in bed having my morning coffee.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> May I join in? Your recipes, Sam sound so exotic. The conversation sounds entertaining.


Welcome....feel free to join in as often as you would like. We gather here all week long.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No time to catch up today as Matthew needs to be at church for VBS conclusion tonight. He is in the drama as a voice actor. I just got a call asking if I could sleep at an elderly lady's home tonight so I have to get packed up and ready to go. The lady is a church member and is widowed. She was found on her floor earlier this week and was in the hospital for 3 days. She is not ready to be on her own, so people from the church and her family are taking turns staying with her this weekend and then will see what the home nurse says on Monday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary litterly spends hours playing with them - I'm not sure which of the three has the most fun. they eat, breathe and sleep baseball. avery is getting quite a head for baseball stats - I think they have a stat for everything - gary can rattle off most anything and avery is getting the same way - especially where the tigers are concerned. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Please tell the boys congratulations on a very well played game! I'm sure being good at playing the game keeps their interest in it high!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now the days will start to get shorter. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Summer is officially upon us today. Hope that you all are going to get whatever kinds of weather will contribute to your happiness this season.
> 
> Much love,
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do colinette yarns make a nice product? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> I live about 2 hours away. I hadn't realised that Colinette yarns are there. I have just looked at the website and they are in Lanfair Caereinion. I will be going very near here at the end of July for a weekend away. I shall call in :thumbup: Thanks for the greetings everyone and the warning about the addiction.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so jealous - such a lovely garden to sit in - watch the fairies don't steal your yarn. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Been to the Farmers Market, bought some eggs, ham, olives and some courgette plants. Now sitting under the sunshade in the garden.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is the best kind of house to live in. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from another sunny Surrey day. Farmers Market this mornng and then I'm going to sit in the garden and knit.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Jeanette- what was the cause of the hold up? sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Back at the airport. Should be in Maui in about 6 hours...so far, it's been an adventure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I should have known, Julie! You always mention the most exotic things.
> I told my daughter about your quiche after you posted it. She said, with the potatoes added, it sounded a lot like a frittata. But agreed that it sounded good so we're having her version tonight. I'm really looking forward to it.
> Junek


I guess it is a variation on Frittata- it makes a good year round dish though- I just do the cooking at night in summer! do tell us how it goes!

Well we have survived the longest night- from here on winter really sets in for at least two more months, but as I put the rubbish out on Wednesdays the daylight will gradually improve. All you northern hemisphere folks have to accept that your days are shortening, while I shiver! Thanks so much to my anonymous donor of the yarn for my grey gansey- hard to imagine life with out it- I feel the cold so much more as I age!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up today as Matthew needs to be at church for VBS conclusion tonight. He is in the drama as a voice actor. I just got a call asking if I could sleep at an elderly lady's home tonight so I have to get packed up and ready to go. The lady is a church member and is widowed. She was found on her floor earlier this week and was in the hospital for 3 days. She is not ready to be on her own, so people from the church and her family are taking turns staying with her this weekend and then will see what the home nurse says on Monday.


Another in the list of your good deeds! Good on you Pacer!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely of you to stop by ginnyknits - there is always room for one more and we already have a chair marked with you name for whenever you have time to stop by. there is always fresh hot tea although i'm thinking iced tea might be more appropriate - so yes - do join us - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Ginnyknits said:


> Hope you have room for one more . . I have followed you all for months now and feel like I know you. I love to hear about everyone's families, and gardens, and travels, and - just chatty news. I am currently trying to keep a new herb/flower garden alive in the heat and drought. Funny how the weeds don't seem to have problems. Maybe I will just choose a few and let bloom - if they are halfway pretty, I will just call them my native plants! I did get a big batch of pesto from the basil and froze it in ice cubes for future use. I will be mother of the groom in the middle of August, so have been diligently dieting. Haven't had any sweets in a looong time. That blueberry desert in ramekins sure sounds good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was avery last year - but oh my - what a difference this year - I think he is coming into his own. he has been able to play on aydens team this year when they had someone missing and did quite well. he and Ayden will always be on different teams - at least until high school which is not a bad thing. now if he could just handle his anger issues. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> On my youngest sons baseball team, the coaches son was never really " there", was often laying in the outfield playing catch with his own glove or sitting with the glove on his head. Drove the coach nuts! He's a great kid but no interest in sports. Certainly gave the fans lots of laughs.
> :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandy - my thoughts are with you and alan during the coming week - hopfully the hoop jumping with give a definite direction to go for complete healing. the yellow pages might give you some ideas of yarn shops. do keep us up to date of the week activities. tell alan we are all praying for him and sending him tons of healing energy. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Dear Friends!!! I wanted to mark my spot in the new KTP- haven't finished more than half of last week so there will be some catching up in my future. I've been busy getting ready to leave tomorrow for Phoenix and Alan's appointments at Mayo Clinic. We will have a full week except for Thursday - I may see if I can find a craft store or yarn shop close to the hotel. We will be staying in Fountain Hills which is outside of Phoenix proper.... Not looking forward to the hoops he will have to jump through for all the testing, but so ready to have some answers and advice. I will have internet access, so I will try to check in and keep up- Hope everyone is doing ok - I feel like I am out of the loop!!!! Hold down the fort- luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey binkbrice - what have you on the needles right now. when you fix the recipes I think we will all be at your front door. --- sam



binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to say that all the recipes sound really good and I have printed two the skirt steak fajitas and the cilantro lime rice sounds soooo good.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> does mr p get up and make the coffee and bring it to you? --- sam


Yes he does. Spoilt, aren't I :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am so jealous - such a lovely garden to sit in - watch the fairies don't steal your yarn. --- sam


The fairies have been too busy playing with the butterflies. :lol:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome from another Texan. I am a few miles south of you, Yes, it is hot and dry here too. Our lawn is just mowed weeds. Another Texas summer. This is a great group.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

SAM, thank you for the wonderful opening. You tell Ayden and Avery their Aunt Betty is really proud of them. They are real athletes for sure.
Normaedern, Welcome to the family. You join in any time. We are here all week and start a new KTP every Friday. Sam is our wonderful host and we all play nice here.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it is a variation on Frittata- it makes a good year round dish though- I just do the cooking at night in summer! do tell us how it goes!
> 
> Well we have survived the longest night- from here on winter really sets in for at least two more months, but as I put the rubbish out on Wednesdays the daylight will gradually improve. All you northern hemisphere folks have to accept that your days are shortening, while I shiver! Thanks so much to my anonymous donor of the yarn for my grey gansey- hard to imagine life with out it- I feel the cold so much more as I age!


I'll let you know how Barb's version turns out. She's not having much luck. She said, after she'd poured the milk into the eggs that she was afraid it was going bad. Then when she went to put pepper in, way, way too much went in!!! She said she hoped it would be fit to eat!! That said, she really is a good cook. And I'm not going to fault her. I still have some homemade bread and cheese so I won't be hungry regardless! LOL!
I find as I've gotten older, I can't handle extremes of temperature. And this is our longest day so have the hottest of the summer to come.
Junek


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Josephine, love the flowers. I have never seen them before.
Caren, breakfast looks wonderful. Hope you enjoy Seth and all the grandkids.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Same here Bonnie- they keep forecasting nice sunny days, it turns sunny for an hour or two and then light rain arrives. I wonder if we will ever have any summer this year. At least it looks as if the Calgary area has managed to avoid another flood although southern Alberta is on a flood watch. What lake do you have a seasonal site? We used to go to Wakaw in the summers as my Aunt (now my cousins) have cottages there. Great fishing.


We have a seasonal site at Lac des Isles, just east of Cold Lake. Is a nice place the road to get there can be a bit of an adventure. :roll: 
We had another downpour this morning, then the sun came out & it was like a sauna for a couple of hours, now the black clouds are building again. We got another 3/4 inch of rain since last night we are over 5" for the month now. No danger of flooding but every slough is full to the brim.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Normaedern I hope I have the spelling right? is a lovely member from North Wales.


TY Lurker for setting me straight. I remember thinking how much I liked the country newby was from, just forgot which one was where. So, Normaedern, I enjoyed your country when I was there some years ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> and now the days will start to get shorter. --- sam


That's a depressingthought when we haven't had any hot weather yet.
The heavens just opened up again :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Purple, I have 2of those big copper pots, I have one on each side of my door planted with purple wave petunias, yellow pansies, garden birde, climbing snap dragons & broom corn. They look quite nice even though no everything is blooming yet.
AZ, good luck to you & Alan on your trip to Mayo, hopefully some answers & solutions.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up today as Matthew needs to be at church for VBS conclusion tonight. He is in the drama as a voice actor. I just got a call asking if I could sleep at an elderly lady's home tonight so I have to get packed up and ready to go. The lady is a church member and is widowed. She was found on her floor earlier this week and was in the hospital for 3 days. She is not ready to be on her own, so people from the church and her family are taking turns staying with her this weekend and then will see what the home nurse says on Monday.


Pacer, you are exhibiting the true nature of good religion-- whatever denomination you follow-- helping others. There's a church here in my town that does this, helps elderly esp in the fall when there is much yard work. Several others provide community meals and see that homeless are invited, altho others are welcome.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Very hot and humid day here. How I wish it would rain as we are in great need. Regular snapdragons grow only in the spring here as the hot weather just kills them. I found a summer snapdragon which I have planted. It has lovely, delicate lavender with white flowers, but does not resember the regular snapdragons. I enjoy all the photos showing the beautiful skies, gardens, knitting items, adorable children and everything else that you kind people show us. Just love seeing other parts of our world where so many TPers live. Wishing all those needing healing and good diagnosis the best of health and strength for each day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Normaedern, welcome. All four of my grandparents were Welsh. Would love to learn more about Wales. 
I got surg. Date wrong. Surg. On Tues. Not Monday. So we will go down midday Mon. And return Wed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sandi, you and Alan are in my prayers. Hope you get time to go to yarn store. Hugs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Quiche is in the oven (and it's 91F degrees at the moment--good thing we're going right after it's done so the house can cool!). It smells good. I am hungry.

We got no rain again (no surprise). Weather guy says we're supposed to get a "decent monsoon season" this year, but we'll see--that usually starts around the first of July. 

I think I said I found a chart I'd forgotten about the other day--want to work it up into a pullover for DGD, and we'll see. 

I also just realized I don't know where my shoes are and we have to be there in a little under an hour, so I'd better get off here for a bit. :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Dear Friends!!! I wanted to mark my spot in the new KTP- haven't finished more than half of last week so there will be some catching up in my future. I've been busy getting ready to leave tomorrow for Phoenix and Alan's appointments at Mayo Clinic. We will have a full week except for Thursday - I may see if I can find a craft store or yarn shop close to the hotel. We will be staying in Fountain Hills which is outside of Phoenix proper.... Not looking forward to the hoops he will have to jump through for all the testing, but so ready to have some answers and advice. I will have internet access, so I will try to check in and keep up- Hope everyone is doing ok - I feel like I am out of the loop!!!! Hold down the fort- luv-AZ


Do so hope that everything goes well for Alan and that he gets some answers. I will be thinking about you both this week. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello, my precious Sisters & Brothers of the Heart,
I cant believe I am on the first of the KTP. 
Ginny, Welcome to the Family.
Joy, I am right there with you when it comes to recovering from weather damage. We have had to put out so much out of pocket on just tree removal from the tornado, that we havent finished all the repairs that need done. The roof has been repaired as has the gutter. The mailbox has been replaced. this dang dental work. SO, I empathize with you, dear lady. We just take one day at a time dont we. He said He would never put more on us than we could stand.
Sandi, I am so glad it is time to go to Mayo. I have been faithful to lift you and Alan up and know from experience, Mayo, is THE place to go for answers and treatment. I just know in my heart they are going to be able to help Alan. Check the internet for LYSs in the area you will be in. Thats what I did to find some here.
Jeannette, I sure hope by now you are in Hawaii and having a great time. I am almost to the heel of Allysons first sock. Will stop on it and go to the second sock. I have the cuff done but have to get the leg part done to match the first. Doing it this way, I will have the pair done when finished. I gotta tell you all it is tedious with size ones and fingering weight yarn and doing a patterned leg.
My life is so boring compared to you all. I only leave the house for church, Drs appointments, Hair appointments or running errands. It is so hot here in Mississippi. It is in the 90s with a humidity of 100.
After losing our trees, the house is hot. It seems we need a bigger unit to cool the whole house. Last year Jim put a portable AC in our room (we enclosed the garage years ago as Steve needed a bedroom of his own, apart from his three sisters).
All I have been doing is the washing, cooking, and basics. Too hot to clean. I will have a dirty house when fall gets here!
I wish I knew what you all know about flowers. I never have had a green thumb. I just enjoy them until they die and through them out! LOL! I will have to enjoy all of your pictures and I do.
Angie continues to work on healing. I am proud of her for hanging in there and working with all the medical team. We just have to be patient.
Allyson is on the coast with her family. A shark was sited in the water today, so she says she will stick to the pool now with the kids. They are enjoying all the good seafood.
Kelsey and her family just returned from Disneyland.
Steve never takes a vacation. He works at the airport all the time. I will get to see my boy in July.
Gotta go unload the washing machine. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

81brighteyes said:


> Regular snapdragons grow only in the spring here as the hot weather just kills them. I found a summer snapdragon which I have planted. It has lovely, delicate lavender with white flowers, but does not resember the regular snapdragons.


Snapdragons are one of my favorite flowers, usually buy 2 flats of them each spring. A couple years ago they came out with an off shoot that isn't quite a snap and I tried a couple. They did very well, but didn't look right so I haven't done them again. Bet that is what you have. I tried to find out the name this year when I couldn't get the variety I usually do but no luck. Let us know how it does and maybe a picture???


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> We could always do a Uk one. Nevrr know who might turn up :lol:


That sounds a good idea.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I also just realized I don't know where my shoes are and we have to be there in a little under an hour, so I'd better get off here for a bit. :XD:


Sitting here chuckling at your lost shoes. Mine ALWAYS come off the same place so I CAN find them again. Same with glasses-- of course, I'm nearly blind w/o glasses so that is a true necessity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'll let you know how Barb's version turns out. She's not having much luck. She said, after she'd poured the milk into the eggs that she was afraid it was going bad. Then when she went to put pepper in, way, way too much went in!!! She said she hoped it would be fit to eat!! That said, she really is a good cook. And I'm not going to fault her. I still have some homemade bread and cheese so I won't be hungry regardless! LOL!
> I find as I've gotten older, I can't handle extremes of temperature. And this is our longest day so have the hottest of the summer to come.
> Junek


Given that milk these days goes 'bad' rather than sour, that could be a real problem- I hope it does work out!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, Colinette yarns are gorgeous colours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Quiche is in the oven (and it's 91F degrees at the moment--good thing we're going right after it's done so the house can cool!). It smells good. I am hungry.
> 
> We got no rain again (no surprise). Weather guy says we're supposed to get a "decent monsoon season" this year, but we'll see--that usually starts around the first of July.
> 
> ...


I'd share some of our rain, were that possible!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

going on 6:45pm here and I have to say I am soooo happy to be home and in my jammies. Was a long day for me at work, everything that could go wrong, did.

I am going to go back and catch up.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! Two new people! Welcome Normaedern & Ginnyknits! We are really glad to have you here.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm caught up and it only took the better part of 5 hours to do it as I kept falling asleep guess I was more tired than I thought. I didn't even get dressed today. Now I have to start thinking of dinner again so will be back later.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> going on 6:45pm here and I have to say I am soooo happy to be home and in my jammies. Was a long day for me at work, everything that could go wrong, did.
> 
> I am going to go back and catch up.


So sorry for your discombobulated day. I bet you will even more your peace upon arriving home. I've been there so can empathize. Summer has hit with full force, it's 91 F outside and we had rain 2 days ago, so have muggy as well. As this is desert, we seldom have that combination. Hope all are having a peaceful time now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi and welcome Normadern and Ginnyknits. Glad you joined us here at the ktp. :thumbup: 

Purple always love your garden photos :thumbup:

Caren the plate of breakfast and coffee look sooooo good :thumbup: 

Sam way to go Ayden and Avery :thumbup: 

AZ happy to hear that Mayo is a go and Allan can get well. :thumbup: 

Betty I just love you <3

Sorlenna is it Julies quiche? It sounds soooo good.

81brighteyes hiya haven't seen you on in a while, glad to see your avatar.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'll let you know how Barb's version turns out. She's not having much luck. She said, after she'd poured the milk into the eggs that she was afraid it was going bad. Then when she went to put pepper in, way, way too much went in!!! She said she hoped it would be fit to eat!! That said, she really is a good cook. And I'm not going to fault her. I still have some homemade bread and cheese so I won't be hungry regardless! LOL!
> I find as I've gotten older, I can't handle extremes of temperature. And this is our longest day so have the hottest of the summer to come.
> Junek


Well, Julie, the couple of mishaps didn't affect the outcome of the frittata. It was good but we both agree we like Quiche without potatoes better. But it was nice for a change!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a depressingthought when we haven't had any hot weather yet.
> The heavens just opened up again :roll:


Wish I could send you, Shirley and Sam some of our heat...we've had Aug. temperatures for the last few days. But promises of more seasonal temps for the next couple. That will be a relief.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Normaedern, welcome. All four of my grandparents were Welsh. Would love to learn more about Wales.
> I got surg. Date wrong. Surg. On Tues. Not Monday. So we will go down midday Mon. And return Wed.


Wishing for a good outcome for the surgery.
Is your shoulder feeling better?
Keeping you and your DH in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Well, Julie, the couple of mishaps didn't affect the outcome of the frittata. It was good but we both agree we like Quiche without potatoes better. But it was nice for a change!
> Junek


Well next time, you now know that is how you prefer it! I always say it would be a boring world if we all wanted the same! I am glad it was not a disaster though!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, Sam, what a collection of recipes , I'll be trying the cabbage rolls with sour cabbage, my BIL makes some very similar. When I make cabbage rolls, I now use raw meat in them, then cook low & slow for 6 hrs, I find they are better than when I precooked the meat.
> Yesterday went to Field Day to watch GS, I think some of our local teachers need a lesson in common sense. The kids had an event called accuracy, they had to throw a ball from a secifed place at a tire suspended on the baseball back stop. Instead of moving over a few feet, the kids had to stand in water 6 inches deep. How nuts is that, then their shoes were saturated for the races!
> Pacer, sounds like you have run yourself ragged on your week away from work. Do you usually get that many kids at VBS?


We do average 360 each year which is why I took the week off from work to help. I did go into work for 7 hours today though. Time to go to my sleepover.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sitting here chuckling at your lost shoes. Mine ALWAYS come off the same place so I CAN find them again. Same with glasses-- of course, I'm nearly blind w/o glasses so that is a true necessity.


Three of my children and my sister take off their shoes as soon as they come in the house. In fact, as soon as my youngest son comes to visit, he immediately takes off his shoes and takes his wallet, keys and phone out of his pockets.. it just tickles me. So when he gets ready to leave, he looks all around to be sure he's put everything back in his pockets...oh, except for his shoes!!
I know some smarty would mention them. No danger of those going in his pockets... since they're size 13.
LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that milk these days goes 'bad' rather than sour, that could be a real problem- I hope it does work out!


I told her at the time that even if the milk was starting to sour, with the onions and garlic, we wouldn't even notice.
After all. The best biscuits(scones to you) are made with sour milk!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Dear Friends!!! I wanted to mark my spot in the new KTP- haven't finished more than half of last week so there will be some catching up in my future. I've been busy getting ready to leave tomorrow for Phoenix and Alan's appointments at Mayo Clinic. We will have a full week except for Thursday - I may see if I can find a craft store or yarn shop close to the hotel. We will be staying in Fountain Hills which is outside of Phoenix proper.... Not looking forward to the hoops he will have to jump through for all the testing, but so ready to have some answers and advice. I will have internet access, so I will try to check in and keep up- Hope everyone is doing ok - I feel like I am out of the loop!!!! Hold down the fort- luv-AZ


Prsyers fir a safe trip, quick and easy tests and answers and solutions. Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I told her at the time that even if the milk was starting to sour, with the onions and garlic, we wouldn't even notice.
> After all. The best biscuits(scones to you) are made with sour milk!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Just got word that the son of my much older cousin has died in California. Dave was only 72 but refused to take care of himself or follow doctor's orders. So sad. I keep wondering what my cousin will do. He is 97 and had been living with this son and son's significant other. No service so I will not be traveling. I remember when I was 12 we traveled to Calif to see mom's sister and family. The cousin knew San Francisco well and took us many places. In a seafood place, as he was ordering, Dave (7 at the time) spoke up to order an appetizer he liked and wanted me to try. His mom was horrified but my cousin let him get it. When I would be in Oakland for doll conferences, the whole family would meet me for lunch. One of Dave's daughters was a teacher and came to Kansas once with grandparents on a driving tour. We took them to a neighboring town for bbq ribs and the women discovered the antique stores! 

Sorry, didn't mean to write a book. Just good memories.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kansas g-ma, so sorry to hear of your cousins sons passing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is #11 of the 3 month size (and #23 grand total for all that I have knit so far, #24 is on the needles)


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Woohoo! great job Ayden! Sounds like it was a great game to watch.


thewren said:


> thanks gwen - they won 15/8 - Ayden caught three flies for three outs - and when he was playing first and second base he made several more outs - and made two runs. avery hit the ball every time at bat and made three runs - also batted in two runs. so all in all they had a successful game. --- sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Here is #11 of the 3 month size (and #23 grand total for all that I have knit so far, #24 is on the needles)


Just lovely--such pretty colors. You're gonna make me do one of these!! Daughter will have a fit.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Breakfast and sky looks wonderful! I'd feel like I was on vacation! 
Welcome Normaedern!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend the sky has given a wonderful display this as the sun is rising to wake the world. Or at least my part of it. 11c/52f at the bright and early hour of 5:46 am. Today is a repeat of yesterday more clean up of the mess. The end is in sight, hopefully with less smell.
> 
> Coffee today with a bit of the morning I have been watching.
> 
> Healing thoughts to everyone in need and HUGS for all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kansasgma, so sorry to hear of your cousins son passing. Glad you have wonderful memories.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! We have Dianthis also,I love them!


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another sunny Surrey day. Farmers Market this mornng and then I'm going to sit in the garden and knit.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Caren, lovely photos as usual and here's mine .....


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone! Seems like this week has flown so fast I read the first page of the Tea Party and now we are on page 12! I read through and offer condolences to those that have lost family, congratulations to those who have overcome obsticals and done well in things, offer my thanks to Sam for the delicious recipies he has for us every week. (Now I remember what distracted me when I read the first page...I was reading through the recipies and got hungry so went off to make something to eat!) I have had a very productive week ending today with finishing putting in the garden while hubby cut the lawn. Even though my garden is relatively small, it takes it's toll on me to plant it and keep it up all summer, but I love the fresh stuff too much to not put it in. I have some of my flowers planted, but still have some more to go and a few more beds and pots to clean out and replant, so it's not over yet. Since I am overheated I am going to sit and hopefully finish my Olaf tonight. Perhaps the site of a snowman will cool me off! I wish everyone the best, as always, and even if you don't see me post lots, know that I am always here in spirit and always read the Tea Party posts. Hugssssss to all my friends, old and new. Talk to you soon, ~Tess~ <3 <3 <3


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Welcome to all the newbies and Hi again to those who have been busy. Its been trying to rain here today nothing yet though. DH has gone to take movies back and stop at dairy queen for a treat. Im getting a Dixie bell sundae. Hot caramel hot fudge and pecans on vanilla icecream. Have done lots the last two days in the yard a little less today more inside. Knitted a simple chullo hat yesterday have another almost done. Got our reservations made for a blues festival over Labour day that we are going to, nice to have something to look forward to and DHs New job was nice enough to guarantee him that time off. Off to eat icecream and watch a movie.

Prayers and hugs


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Kansas g-ma, so sorry to hear of your cousins sons passing.


That goes from me, too. It is nice that you have some happy memories of him.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Ms. Tess, long time no see. :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Snapdragons are one of my favorite flowers, usually buy 2 flats of them each spring. A couple years ago they came out with an off shoot that isn't quite a snap and I tried a couple. They did very well, but didn't look right so I haven't done them again. Bet that is what you have. I tried to find out the name this year when I couldn't get the variety I usually do but no luck. Let us know how it does and maybe a picture???


I had some climbing snapdragons that were really pretty. The proper name is Asarina

http://www.bing.com/search?q=asarina+vine&form=APIPA1


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice to see you here. Have to ask, what is Olaf?
I too have to have a garden, could not imagine missing out on the fresh vegetables. You can't buy anything that taste so good.
Do you live in the south or north of Manitoba?


Ms. Tess said:


> Hi Everyone! Seems like this week has flown so fast I read the first page of the Tea Party and now we are on page 12! I read through and offer condolences to those that have lost family, congratulations to those who have overcome obsticals and done well in things, offer my thanks to Sam for the delicious recipies he has for us every week. (Now I remember what distracted me when I read the first page...I was reading through the recipies and got hungry so went off to make something to eat!) I have had a very productive week ending today with finishing putting in the garden while hubby cut the lawn. Even though my garden is relatively small, it takes it's toll on me to plant it and keep it up all summer, but I love the fresh stuff too much to not put it in. I have some of my flowers planted, but still have some more to go and a few more beds and pots to clean out and replant, so it's not over yet. Since I am overheated I am going to sit and hopefully finish my Olaf tonight. Perhaps the site of a snowman will cool me off! I wish everyone the best, as always, and even if you don't see me post lots, know that I am always here in spirit and always read the Tea Party posts. Hugssssss to all my friends, old and new. Talk to you soon, ~Tess~ <3 <3 <3


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here is #11 of the 3 month size (and #23 grand total for all that I have knit so far, #24 is on the needles)


What a pretty sweater, love the colors.

Kansas, sorry to hear about your cousin passing, my sympathies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just checking in so I can find myself in the morning. I will really need to seems how spell check keeps wanting the change "checking in to check gin" I have no problem checking the gin but was not what I was wanting to write.
> 
> Sam, the get up and go granola sounds very goo sand everyone in the house can/will eat it. Thanks.
> Heading to bed after a very long day outdoors in the sun.
> Pleasant dreams everyone.


Well if you checked the gin whenever you came on what you wrote would be very interesting after awhile


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> May I join in? Your recipes, Sam sound so exotic. The conversation sounds entertaining.


Welcome and you sure can join us. The convesation ranges across all tyoes of topics. I'm much more knowledgable know than I was before joining the Tea Party! Learn all tyoes of interesting things- not always terribly important but interesting. Like how big beavers are- one thing I discovered last week. At least now I understand why they might want a sewing machine. It never made sense a small animal wanting a sewing machine but somehow a big one makes more sense (The Lion The Witch and the Wardrobe by C S Lewis for those who think I am talking rubbish-which of course I would never do. Just ask DH).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well after getting on so early yesterday I haven't managed to get back. Busy day yesterday.
Lots of food at the church WOmen's Brunch. Came home and had an hours nap. Don't usually get so tired after not sleeping but was falling asleep listening to the women speaking. And as I had a lot of driving to do figured if I wanted to ne safe a sleep was essential.
The off to the football- and we won again. Slightly bigger win to last week but to a team well above us and at their home ground so especially good. The dashed home and of to a friends for tea (evening meal that is not just a drink!). Wonderful time.
The David was preaching this morning so thought I'd better go with him. LAst night as we drove to our friends I realised what was wrong with his sermons. Told him he was too slow and no expression in his voice. Never been able to work out why I didn't like listening to him. So he took not e and was much better this morning. Good speed and some expression.
ANd now trying to catch up on yesterday.
You have all just started summer (other than a few of us downunders) and tomorrow we have a reall wintry day (for us) forecast. 14 (57F), wet and windy. ANd I'm not complaing it sounds lovely. One of the times I so miss having a wood fire- a fire with rain and wind is so cosy. Not the same rugging up or having the reverse cycle heater on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Welcome, Normadean-- you'll find the conversation as exotic and varied as the recipes-- just have to watch out for spell check! Makes for interesting puzzles/reading.


Gives us a number of good laughs at the things it comes up with. A sif we needed anyhting more to give interest to our conversation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ginnyknits said:


> Hope you have room for one more . . I have followed you all for months now and feel like I know you. I love to hear about everyone's families, and gardens, and travels, and - just chatty news. I am currently trying to keep a new herb/flower garden alive in the heat and drought. Funny how the weeds don't seem to have problems. Maybe I will just choose a few and let bloom - if they are halfway pretty, I will just call them my native plants! I did get a big batch of pesto from the basil and froze it in ice cubes for future use. I will be mother of the groom in the middle of August, so have been diligently dieting. Haven't had any sweets in a looong time. That blueberry desert in ramekins sure sounds good.


And welcome to you as well- don't need to tell you anything about us if your following us you know us well by now. Hope to see you again soon- and that you keep coming.
The wonderful thing about Sams table is that it takes as many as are here! Magic table. clearly. As if there only a couple of us it shrinks so we can easily converse.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Sam, your boys know how to make their own fun! It's so fun to watch what they can come up with! I browsed through the recipes and they sound wonderful! I like the artichoke one.


It was great to hear them doing it- I wonder sometimes whether they do make their own games these days. But clearly some do still


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Dear Friends!!! I wanted to mark my spot in the new KTP- haven't finished more than half of last week so there will be some catching up in my future. I've been busy getting ready to leave tomorrow for Phoenix and Alan's appointments at Mayo Clinic. We will have a full week except for Thursday - I may see if I can find a craft store or yarn shop close to the hotel. We will be staying in Fountain Hills which is outside of Phoenix proper.... Not looking forward to the hoops he will have to jump through for all the testing, but so ready to have some answers and advice. I will have internet access, so I will try to check in and keep up- Hope everyone is doing ok - I feel like I am out of the loop!!!! Hold down the fort- luv-AZ


How great that He is finally getting there. Hopefully they can come up with answers for him. By Thursday you might be so exhausted that you don't have the energy even to go to a LYS, it's amazingly exhausting having a whole run of appointments


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Normaedern I hope I have the spelling right? is a lovely member from North Wales.


Yes, Julie you have spelt Edern right. It is the village I live in on the Llyn peninsular. Much further west and I would be in the Irish Sea!
People here say we live on the tail of the red dragon that sleeps under Wales and will awaken when Wales is in danger. Most peole here speak Welsh. Dween sariad Cymraeg typyn bach. Which means "I speak Welsh a little bit". I will post pictures at sometime!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just got word that the son of my much older cousin has died in California. Dave was only 72 but refused to take care of himself or follow doctor's orders. So sad. I keep wondering what my cousin will do. He is 97 and had been living with this son and son's significant other. No service so I will not be traveling. I remember when I was 12 we traveled to Calif to see mom's sister and family. The cousin knew San Francisco well and took us many places. In a seafood place, as he was ordering, Dave (7 at the time) spoke up to order an appetizer he liked and wanted me to try. His mom was horrified but my cousin let him get it. When I would be in Oakland for doll conferences, the whole family would meet me for lunch. One of Dave's daughters was a teacher and came to Kansas once with grandparents on a driving tour. We took them to a neighboring town for bbq ribs and the women discovered the antique stores!
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to write a book. Just good memories.


Memories are great things aren't they? They help make a hard time easier.
It will hard for his father as decisions will need to be made about his care. Might he stay with his son's SO?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma, so sorry for your loss. Good memories are precious.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning from a grey overcast Fife, at least it's not raining...yet,already at page 14 so will have to go back and try to catch up,Sam the recipes sound good but not sure about some ingredience have a good day/evening folks x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Here is #11 of the 3 month size (and #23 grand total for all that I have knit so far, #24 is on the needles)


Melody, are you knitting these in your sleep? What are you planning to do with them all? Maybe put them away and wait for Gage to present you with 24 grandchildren??!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Ms. Tess, long time no see. :-D


Hi  So nice to see everyone here and be remembered  How have you been doing? I've been busier than a one legged man at a butt kicking contest! After the day's activities, I came in the house, dead tired, but decided for some reason to make something to eat. Good thing I did because just as the veggies were finishing cooking the power went out and we got one wild heavy rain shower! Not exactly how I pictured a candle light dinner but hey, I'll take em where I can get em!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice to see you here. Have to ask, what is Olaf?
> I too have to have a garden, could not imagine missing out on the fresh vegetables. You can't buy anything that taste so good.
> Do you live in the south or north of Manitoba?


Olaf is the snowman from the movie Frozen. I didn't get him finished unfortunately as I had this "seventh sense" that I should cook something and I am glad I did. A storm hit just as the veggies were finishing and the power went out. They are predicting more over the night hours, so I am a little nervous and every bang I hear gets me up to investigate. I am in south east Manitoba. Where are you from? Duh, had I paid a little more attention I would have seen that you have a location listed. I could stand out in the yard and wave to you being as everything is so flat here lol =) Did you get hit by those lovely storms earlier? They came from out your way. I hope everything is alright and you didn't' have any damage out of them if they did visit you.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Kansas g ma, I am so sorry for your loss. I pray that your days get easier as time goes by. He will always be with you in your heart. Hugssssssssss Tess


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a grey overcast Fife, at least it's not raining...yet,already at page 14 so will have to go back and try to catch up,Sam the recipes sound good but not sure about some ingredience have a good day/evening folks x


What is the news of Colin, Agnes?- improving I hope!

Mid-winter of course for me- but possibly similar temperatures- we have 11 degrees. When it has been raining- it has been in downpours!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome Ginnyknits! It's nice to have new people join.

Joy, I'm sorry to hear of your damage. Isn't it strange that we live one town apart. We did get the wind but no damage. Our electricity only went out for a short time. It does seem we get more of those storms with strait, high winds. I worry about the large Maple trees in front of our house, I'm thinking we should have them looked at.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, at least it takes a while before we really notice it. Hope your Winter weather is short.


Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it is a variation on Frittata- it makes a good year round dish though- I just do the cooking at night in summer! do tell us how it goes!
> 
> Well we have survived the longest night- from here on winter really sets in for at least two more months, but as I put the rubbish out on Wednesdays the daylight will gradually improve. All you northern hemisphere folks have to accept that your days are shortening, while I shiver! Thanks so much to my anonymous donor of the yarn for my grey gansey- hard to imagine life with out it- I feel the cold so much more as I age!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

AZ, prayers and wishes for a quick diagnosis and treatment plan and less stress for you both.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Julie, at least it takes a while before we really notice it. Hope your Winter weather is short.


We have at least two more months of Winter proper- but it can take ages before we have settled weather for Spring- and obviously for us too, the lengthening of the days is imperceptible for a month or two, as is the shortening of yours!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Thinking of all of you yhatsre habing storms, hope they pass soon.
going to finish my Holden shawl today, just beading the cast off.
sending big hugs to evrryone.
Here a couple of photos of some visitors I had yesterday...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is the news of Colin, Agnes?- improving I hope!
> 
> Mid-winter of course for me- but possibly similar temperatures- we have 11 degrees. When it has been raining- it has been in downpours!


hello Julie Colin has been doing better, but yesterday he had bouts of sickness so back on intravenous fluids,still nil by mouth,but seems to be gaining some weight,a few ounces at a time,then the
vomiting starts and back where he started. still no word of him going home in near future,just a matter of waiting.
We have not had any rain for 3 days...so it must be summer in spite of the cloud cover :lol:
sorry that is so chilly for you but the rain will help the garden so long as you don't get to much, we are at 16C today not as warm as it was Thursday when it reached 26C,back to our normal now


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Our Spring is like that as well. We can still get snow in March and into April, then it gets hot!


Lurker 2 said:


> We have at least two more months of Winter proper- but it can take ages before we have settled weather for Spring- and obviously for us too, the lengthening of the days is imperceptible for a month or two, as is the shortening of yours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hello Julie Colin has been doing better, but yesterday he had bouts of sickness so back on intravenous fluids,still nil by mouth,but seems to be gaining some weight,a few ounces at a time,then the
> vomiting starts and back where he started. still no word of him going home in near future,just a matter of waiting.
> We have not had any rain for 3 days...so it must be summer in spite of the cloud cover :lol:
> sorry that is so chilly for you but the rain will help the garden so long as you don't get to much, we are at 16C today not as warm as it was Thursday when it reached 26C,back to our normal now


I am wondering if this is how Asbestosis strikes- We will likely get a lot chillier yet! 26 sounds like maybe that was your Summer! I wonder what the weather will do for the Commonwealth Games? (I know it is the other side of the country from you!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Our Spring is like that as well. We can still get snow in March and into April, then it gets hot!


Snow is unknown this far north- only occasionally we get hail, that never lasts, but often we have to wait for February before we get real heat.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, gosh I am late for the tea party. I feel like the mad hatter..LOL
So, Winter is arriving I reckon. 14c tomorrow and 12c :shock: for Tuesday, both days are forecast with rain, hail and wind. Ugh!
Darrowil.... you were lucky to get 18c the other day, it didnt come here though.
I have been pretty tired this week... DD has been taking me for granted a bit lately.... leaving baby with me in the evenings for the last few nights (supposedly for half to an hour) but it has usually turned into 3-4 hours. As much as I love looking after DGD, I also like my quiet evenings so I can come on here and relax. And as we all know evenings are usually the unsettled times. :roll: I know, I know, I shouldnt say yes.... well I have had a firm talk today and NO more for a few days. Anyway rant over.

I have skimmed over last week..... Loved all the photos of gardens, flowers and of course the daily coffee ones from Nana Caren. 

Gwen I hope you get a date for your hip surgery soon and it all goes really well. Yay for Marianne having a date for her "new" knee. Give her my best.
Hugs to everyone, and I hope all with pain and health issues improve quickly. For those who are suffering the heat, stay cool and take care. For us who are COLD stay warm and take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, gosh I am late for the tea party. I feel like the mad hatter..LOL
> So, Winter is arriving I reckon. 14c tomorrow and 12c :shock: for Tuesday, both days are forecast with rain, hail and wind. Ugh!
> Darrowil.... you were lucky to get 18c the other day, it didnt come here though.
> I have been pretty tired this week... DD has been taking me for granted a bit lately.... leaving baby with me in the evenings for the last few nights (supposedly for half to an hour) but it has usually turned into 3-4 hours. As much as I love looking after DGD, I also like my quiet evenings so I can come on here and relax. And as we all know evenings are usually the unsettled times. :roll: I know, I know, I shouldnt say yes.... well I have had a firm talk today and NO more for a few days. Anyway rant over.
> ...


Glad you have put your foot down- no point in allowing yourself to be taken forgranted-
Hugs back to you- and a gentle kiss for Serena!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

where I am at with the blue Guernsey- inside out so I can darn in the ends!


Time to head to bed!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks gwen - they won 15/8 - Ayden caught three flies for three outs - and when he was playing first and second base he made several more outs - and made two runs. avery hit the ball every time at bat and made three runs - also batted in two runs. so all in all they had a successful game. --- sam


Woo hoo!!   :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, of course you can join in Sam loves to see new people as we all do. You eill find everyone here so friendly and caring. I'm in Surrey but there are loads of friends all round the world


And welcome to Normeadern from Down Under.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences on the loss of a much loved cousin. I'm so glad you have such wonderful memories of him. I hope his father will be okay.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Just got word that the son of my much older cousin has died in California. Dave was only 72 but refused to take care of himself or follow doctor's orders. So sad. I keep wondering what my cousin will do. He is 97 and had been living with this son and son's significant other. No service so I will not be traveling. I remember when I was 12 we traveled to Calif to see mom's sister and family. The cousin knew San Francisco well and took us many places. In a seafood place, as he was ordering, Dave (7 at the time) spoke up to order an appetizer he liked and wanted me to try. His mom was horrified but my cousin let him get it. When I would be in Oakland for doll conferences, the whole family would meet me for lunch. One of Dave's daughters was a teacher and came to Kansas once with grandparents on a driving tour. We took them to a neighboring town for bbq ribs and the women discovered the antique stores!
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to write a book. Just good memories.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, gosh I am late for the tea party. I feel like the mad hatter..LOL
> So, Winter is arriving I reckon. 14c tomorrow and 12c :shock: for Tuesday, both days are forecast with rain, hail and wind. Ugh!
> Darrowil.... you were lucky to get 18c the other day, it didnt come here though.
> I have been pretty tired this week... DD has been taking me for granted a bit lately.... leaving baby with me in the evenings for the last few nights (supposedly for half to an hour) but it has usually turned into 3-4 hours. As much as I love looking after DGD, I also like my quiet evenings so I can come on here and relax. And as we all know evenings are usually the unsettled times. :roll: I know, I know, I shouldnt say yes.... well I have had a firm talk today and NO more for a few days. Anyway rant over.
> ...


Hopefully she will listen- but she has over a barrell doesn't she? You can't lock her in the house and if she leaves and doesn't return you can't ignore Serena. Sounds like the type of thing you were worried about happening.Maybe you will need the other grandmother taking her for weekends sometimes to give you a break!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I look forward to the pictures! My grandmother was from Wales ( she died before I was born). I've always been interested in learning more about the country. A visit has always been on my bucket list (unfortunately one item that doubtfully be achieved.) My dearest departed aunt also spoke a little Welsh and was able to visit her mother's hometown but unfortunately I don't know the name of it.



Normaedern said:


> Yes, Julie you have spelt Edern right. It is the village I live in on the Llyn peninsular. Much further west and I would be in the Irish Sea!
> People here say we live on the tail of the red dragon that sleeps under Wales and will awaken when Wales is in danger. Most peole here speak Welsh. Dween sariad Cymraeg typyn bach. Which means "I speak Welsh a little bit". I will post pictures at sometime!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL...Tess you gave me a good laugh with that expression. It's delightful! And love the candle light dinner.....glad to see you back even if for awhile.


Ms. Tess said:


> Hi  So nice to see everyone here and be remembered  How have you been doing? I've been busier than a one legged man at a butt kicking contest! After the day's activities, I came in the house, dead tired, but decided for some reason to make something to eat. Good thing I did because just as the veggies were finishing cooking the power went out and we got one wild heavy rain shower! Not exactly how I pictured a candle light dinner but hey, I'll take em where I can get em!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ginnyknits said:


> Hope you have room for one more . . I have followed you all for months now and feel like I know you. I love to hear about everyone's families, and gardens, and travels, and - just chatty news. I am currently trying to keep a new herb/flower garden alive in the heat and drought. Funny how the weeds don't seem to have problems. Maybe I will just choose a few and let bloom - if they are halfway pretty, I will just call them my native plants! I did get a big batch of pesto from the basil and froze it in ice cubes for future use. I will be mother of the groom in the middle of August, so have been diligently dieting. Haven't had any sweets in a looong time. That blueberry desert in ramekins sure sounds good.


Welcome... we are an interesting bunch for sure. We talk about just everything.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> WOW!! Your Hawaii trip sounds as adventurous as Caren's last trip to London!! Hope this flight leaves on time.
> Those delays and interminable wait at the airport was why I got to the point of dreading flying. Don't have that problem now !!
> Hope the rest of the flight goes well. And have a wonderful time!!
> Junek


Ditto from me too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just got word that the son of my much older cousin has died in California. Dave was only 72 but refused to take care of himself or follow doctor's orders. So sad. I keep wondering what my cousin will do. He is 97 and had been living with this son and son's significant other. No service so I will not be traveling. I remember when I was 12 we traveled to Calif to see mom's sister and family. The cousin knew San Francisco well and took us many places. In a seafood place, as he was ordering, Dave (7 at the time) spoke up to order an appetizer he liked and wanted me to try. His mom was horrified but my cousin let him get it. When I would be in Oakland for doll conferences, the whole family would meet me for lunch. One of Dave's daughters was a teacher and came to Kansas once with grandparents on a driving tour. We took them to a neighboring town for bbq ribs and the women discovered the antique stores!
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to write a book. Just good memories.


I'm so sorry to hear this. My condolences to you and your family.
May God comfort you at this time.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Dear Friends!!! I wanted to mark my spot in the new KTP- haven't finished more than half of last week so there will be some catching up in my future. I've been busy getting ready to leave tomorrow for Phoenix and Alan's appointments at Mayo Clinic. We will have a full week except for Thursday - I may see if I can find a craft store or yarn shop close to the hotel. We will be staying in Fountain Hills which is outside of Phoenix proper.... Not looking forward to the hoops he will have to jump through for all the testing, but so ready to have some answers and advice. I will have internet access, so I will try to check in and keep up- Hope everyone is doing ok - I feel like I am out of the loop!!!! Hold down the fort- luv-AZ


We will be thinking of you both. All the best. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here is #11 of the 3 month size (and #23 grand total for all that I have knit so far, #24 is on the needles)


They're all just lovely, Mel. Love the colors of this.
Any news on the job front?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Hi Everyone! Seems like this week has flown so fast I read the first page of the Tea Party and now we are on page 12! I read through and offer condolences to those that have lost family, congratulations to those who have overcome obsticals and done well in things, offer my thanks to Sam for the delicious recipies he has for us every week. (Now I remember what distracted me when I read the first page...I was reading through the recipies and got hungry so went off to make something to eat!) I have had a very productive week ending today with finishing putting in the garden while hubby cut the lawn. Even though my garden is relatively small, it takes it's toll on me to plant it and keep it up all summer, but I love the fresh stuff too much to not put it in. I have some of my flowers planted, but still have some more to go and a few more beds and pots to clean out and replant, so it's not over yet. Since I am overheated I am going to sit and hopefully finish my Olaf tonight. Perhaps the site of a snowman will cool me off! I wish everyone the best, as always, and even if you don't see me post lots, know that I am always here in spirit and always read the Tea Party posts. Hugssssss to all my friends, old and new. Talk to you soon, ~Tess~ <3 <3 <3


Wonderful to hear from you. Sounds like you have your hands full with the garden and flowers. I agree, fresh food from your own garden is wonderful. I sure miss having one.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> and now the days will start to get shorter. --- sam


And ours will get longer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a depressingthought when we haven't had any hot weather yet.
> The heavens just opened up again :roll:


 :shock: I have my fingers crossed for you for some sunshine and lots of it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, Julie you have spelt Edern right. It is the village I live in on the Llyn peninsular. Much further west and I would be in the Irish Sea!
> People here say we live on the tail of the red dragon that sleeps under Wales and will awaken when Wales is in danger. Most peole here speak Welsh. Dween sariad Cymraeg typyn bach. Which means "I speak Welsh a little bit". I will post pictures at sometime!


It would be lovely to see pictures of your part of the world. There always seems to be something interesting going on here.
My sister and DH are at their cottage at the beach this weekend. Hoping she gets some pictures of the wild horses to share with you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Thinking of all of you yhatsre habing storms, hope they pass soon.
> going to finish my Holden shawl today, just beading the cast off.
> sending big hugs to evrryone.
> Here a couple of photos of some visitors I had yesterday...


Love your visitors. What kind of bird is that that paid a visit to your garden? It's unfamiliar to me.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> where I am at with the blue Guernsey- inside out so I can darn in the ends!
> 
> Time to head to bed!


Even though it's inside out, you can still see it's truly lovely and one of a kind.
Junek


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Loves. I'm exercising good sense. The fatigue caused by the chemotherapy is worsening by the day. It hits the body, not the spirits I'm glad to report. It takes me ages to do anything but these things will pass. As you know, I have been tackling learning to knit socks on two needles. Fun but it needs concentration and I have little of that presently so I bought 300g of baby yarn to knit a blanket for a little girl due in August. I think I can manage that as the pattern is 'simplicity on 2 needles'!!! I'll post as and when.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Loves. I'm exercising good sense. The fatigue caused by the chemotherapy is worsening by the day. It hits the body, not the spirits I'm glad to report. It takes me ages to do anything but these things will pass. As you know, I have been tackling learning to knit socks on two needles. Fun but it needs concentration and I have little of that presently so I bought 300g of baby yarn to knit a blanket for a little girl due in August. I think I can manage that as the pattern is 'simplicity on 2 needles'!!! I'll post as and when.


Rest and do what you can/want. Im happy that you are able to stay happy and positive through your treatments. I think it does help. Only a few more to go, yes? Keeping you in my prayers. Hugs


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8am Sunday morning and I am on here early so I can get caught up before work.

ok caught up and I gotta go. Check in after work today. Every have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Loves. I'm exercising good sense. The fatigue caused by the chemotherapy is worsening by the day. It hits the body, not the spirits I'm glad to report. It takes me ages to do anything but these things will pass. As you know, I have been tackling learning to knit socks on two needles. Fun but it needs concentration and I have little of that presently so I bought 300g of baby yarn to knit a blanket for a little girl due in August. I think I can manage that as the pattern is 'simplicity on 2 needles'!!! I'll post as and when.


Good to hear from you Valerie, and to know you're in good spirits. Simplicity on 2 needles sounds what I need. I have two babies to knit for - one due in September and one in October.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Loves. I'm exercising good sense. The fatigue caused by the chemotherapy is worsening by the day. It hits the body, not the spirits I'm glad to report. It takes me ages to do anything but these things will pass. As you know, I have been tackling learning to knit socks on two needles. Fun but it needs concentration and I have little of that presently so I bought 300g of baby yarn to knit a blanket for a little girl due in August. I think I can manage that as the pattern is 'simplicity on 2 needles'!!! I'll post as and when.


Sorry to hear you are getting more tired, but with your spirts still being good it makes it easier. Time to go onto easier things by the sound of it. At least you can still do something. Hope you can keep enough energy to do the essentials- including simply knitting easily, even if you need to give up other things. And can keep your spirits up as well, that in itself makes it easier to cope with the tiredness


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks gwen - they won 15/8 - Ayden caught three flies for three outs - and when he was playing first and second base he made several more outs - and made two runs. avery hit the ball every time at bat and made three runs - also batted in two runs. so all in all they had a successful game. --- sam


So exciting! I know it makes you proud. He must really be an athletic young man.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> and what do you have to say about the cavs? --- sam


I don't really have an opinion, but don't get me started on the Heat! The Spurs are the Mavs nemesis, but I was cheering for them in the finals. Now, I'm back to looking forward to next season! Go Mavs!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Welcome from another Texan. I am a few miles south of you, Yes, it is hot and dry here too. Our lawn is just mowed weeds. Another Texas summer. This is a great group.


Same here. We are getting a few sprinkles today, but not enough to count! My weeds are thriving as well!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning. Sam, forgot to thank you for wonderful recipes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I look forward to the pictures! My grandmother was from Wales ( she died before I was born). I've always been interested in learning more about the country. A visit has always been on my bucket list (unfortunately one item that doubtfully be achieved.) My dearest departed aunt also spoke a little Welsh and was able to visit her mother's hometown but unfortunately I don't know the name of it.


I will organise some for you to see. I am not very good with the camera unlike some of the lovely ones here :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Love your visitors. What kind of bird is that that paid a visit to your garden? It's unfamiliar to me.
> Junek


It's a jay, related to the magpie. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Loves. I'm exercising good sense. The fatigue caused by the chemotherapy is worsening by the day. It hits the body, not the spirits I'm glad to report. It takes me ages to do anything but these things will pass. As you know, I have been tackling learning to knit socks on two needles. Fun but it needs concentration and I have little of that presently so I bought 300g of baby yarn to knit a blanket for a little girl due in August. I think I can manage that as the pattern is 'simplicity on 2 needles'!!! I'll post as and when.


Glad you are in goodvspirits Valerie. Sending uou healing hugs xx


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> where I am at with the blue Guernsey- inside out so I can darn in the ends!
> 
> Time to head to bed!


That is lovely! I do like the touch of cable on the cuffs. It lifts it beautifully


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's a jay, related to the magpie. X


And looks completely different from our blue jays. Ours have more blue and a crest on its head. Always enjoy seeing animals, birds and flora from so many different areas!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's a jay, related to the magpie. X


I didn't recognise it either, but I thought it looked like an anaemic magpie!  Maybe they don't come this far north? Sitting in the garden - another glorious day - and there are four magpies flying around. DS arrived yesterday afternoon and said, "What happened to the sun? It was lovely when I left home," (about 30 miles away) and today DIL arrived and said, "It's much sunnier here than at home!".....the difference 30 miles can make to the weather!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Valerie - Glad to hear that you're coping with your chemo. Just rest as you need to and keep up the positive attitude...you're doing good, girl! {{{hugs from across the water}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is lovely! I do like the touch of cable on the cuffs. It lifts it beautifully


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

ptofValerie said:


> Loves. I'm exercising good sense. The fatigue caused by the chemotherapy is worsening by the day. It hits the body, not the spirits I'm glad to report. It takes me ages to do anything but these things will pass. As you know, I have been tackling learning to knit socks on two needles. Fun but it needs concentration and I have little of that presently so I bought 300g of baby yarn to knit a blanket for a little girl due in August. I think I can manage that as the pattern is 'simplicity on 2 needles'!!! I'll post as and when.


I am sorry you are feeling so tired. I will include you in my prayers. Enjoy knitting the blanket and I shall look forward to seeing it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Loves. I'm exercising good sense. The fatigue caused by the chemotherapy is worsening by the day. It hits the body, not the spirits I'm glad to report. It takes me ages to do anything but these things will pass. As you know, I have been tackling learning to knit socks on two needles. Fun but it needs concentration and I have little of that presently so I bought 300g of baby yarn to knit a blanket for a little girl due in August. I think I can manage that as the pattern is 'simplicity on 2 needles'!!! I'll post as and when.


I'm hoping that things will become easier soon. I do think it is good that you are keeping your spirits up!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, Julie!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> Valerie - Glad to hear that you're coping with your chemo. Just rest as you need to and keep up the positive attitude...you're doing good, girl! {{{hugs from across the water}}}


Thanks love and to all the others who've sent encouragement. I'll do my best.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, Julie you have spelt Edern right. It is the village I live in on the Llyn peninsular. Much further west and I would be in the Irish Sea!
> 
> I was only in Wales briefly, but I was so taken with that beautiful country. We lived in the English midlands for 9 mos. in 1973 & 74. Our children were 4 and 5 when we arrived in Sept. We traveled all over England on weekends and spent one weekend in Wales. I remember stopping for lunch at a small village where a fast river ran through the middle of it and having some fish that had just been caught for a wonderful lunch. Another favorite memory is staying on very rainy night at an inn in Harlech, where there was an excellent restaurant. The host there offered to send dinner and the house cat up to our room for the children. so we could have a nice dinner.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oops--my first Gwennie!!! I think I've been initiated!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Loves. I'm exercising good sense. The fatigue caused by the chemotherapy is worsening by the day. It hits the body, not the spirits I'm glad to report. It takes me ages to do anything but these things will pass. As you know, I have been tackling learning to knit socks on two needles. Fun but it needs concentration and I have little of that presently so I bought 300g of baby yarn to knit a blanket for a little girl due in August. I think I can manage that as the pattern is 'simplicity on 2 needles'!!! I'll post as and when.


Listen to your body and rest as much as possible. Choosing a simple pattern to knit is perfect for you now. You are in my prayers.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Loves. I'm exercising good sense. The fatigue caused by the chemotherapy is worsening by the day. It hits the body, not the spirits I'm glad to report.
> 
> Valerie, my heart goes out to you. I have watched the chemo effects as my partner has been going through it. It can be trying, I know, and i believe it is different from each person. I firmly believe your positive attitude will help you a great deal. Rest when you feel the need and take good care of yourself. You have a whole multitude of backers behind you!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Valerie, you are doing so wonderfully. A simple pattern sounds relaxing and meditative. I'm working on a knit first stitch fb, knit across row scarf. Lovely and meditative.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

You probably already know that some of us got snow that piled up and lasted all Winter!It's not the snow I mind but the extreme cold we had that was so hard. I'm still seeing the effects of it on the trees and shrubs.


Lurker 2 said:


> Snow is unknown this far north- only occasionally we get hail, that never lasts, but often we have to wait for February before we get real heat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is lovely! I do like the touch of cable on the cuffs. It lifts it beautifully


Thanks Norma- when I first saw the cabled cuff- I think it was Daralene (Cashmeregma) who posted it- I knew I wanted to try it out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Valerie - Glad to hear that you're coping with your chemo. Just rest as you need to and keep up the positive attitude...you're doing good, girl! {{{hugs from across the water}}}


And from me, too- (hugs from even more miles over the water!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful sweater, Julie!


Thanks Pammie! The next test for the sweater is whether the little boy will like it! And even if it will fit him- it has been knit by guess work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> You probably already know that some of us got snow that piled up and lasted all Winter!It's not the snow I mind but the extreme cold we had that was so hard. I'm still seeing the effects of it on the trees and shrubs.


It is sad when favourite trees don't survive the rigors of winter- in our case we more often have drownings than freezings!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Welcome to all the newbies and Hi again to those who have been busy. Its been trying to rain here today nothing yet though. DH has gone to take movies back and stop at dairy queen for a treat. Im getting a Dixie bell sundae. Hot caramel hot fudge and pecans on vanilla icecream. Have done lots the last two days in the yard a little less today more inside. Knitted a simple chullo hat yesterday have another almost done. Got our reservations made for a blues festival over Labour day that we are going to, nice to have something to look forward to and DHs New job was nice enough to guarantee him that time off. Off to eat icecream and watch a movie.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Oh, my, Dixie bell sundae? Sounds like something I NEED to try. Also gonna look up your "chullo" hat-- I've made so many of the Tyre Beret (?) over the past 5 yrs I might be ready for a new pattern. Your trip sounds fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Olaf is the snowman from the movie Frozen. I didn't get him finished unfortunately as I had this "seventh sense" that I should cook something and I am glad I did. A storm hit just as the veggies were finishing and the power went out. They are predicting more over the night hours, so I am a little nervous and every bang I hear gets me up to investigate. I am in south east Manitoba. Where are you from? Duh, had I paid a little more attention I would have seen that you have a location listed. I could stand out in the yard and wave to you being as everything is so flat here lol =) Did you get hit by those lovely storms earlier? They came from out your way. I hope everything is alright and you didn't' have any damage out of them if they did visit you.


We are not in the " flatlands" so couldn't quite wave at you, we are northeast of Lloydminster, almost on the Alberta border.
We have been getting lots of very heavy showers, must be getting close to 5" of rain for the month. We have lots of power trouble here as they need to beef up the infrastructure because of all the demand from the oilfield but it has not been done. So far we have not had much outage this summer, last year it was out alot, once for 25 hrs, fortunately we have a generator so can keep the essentials going.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorlenna is it Julies quiche? It sounds soooo good.


It's similar but not exactly the same--I love all kinds of quiche.

Hope today is better for you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just got word that the son of my much older cousin has died in California.
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to write a book. Just good memories.


I'm sorry to hear of your loss, but glad you have good memories. I find they can be very comforting.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had some climbing snapdragons that were really pretty. The proper name is Asarina
> 
> http://www.bing.com/search?q=asarina+vine&form=APIPA1


Ah, these might do well on my front porch-- they could twine on my railing. TY for the suggestion.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> How great that He is finally getting there. Hopefully they can come up with answers for him. By Thursday you might be so exhausted that you don't have the energy even to go to a LYS, it's amazingly exhausting having a whole run of appointments


You know what? A trip to LYS just might be the re-energizing thing she needs. I'm sure it would work for me, as would a chance at a new fabric shop!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Memories are great things aren't they? They help make a hard time easier.
> It will hard for his father as decisions will need to be made about his care. Might he stay with his son's SO?


I'm hoping that might be possible. From what he has written over the years, it sounds as if she cares for him (both ways) and I'm hoping this is what will happen. Just hope Dave had his legal ducks in a row so this is possible. Good time to remind everyone out there that no matter your age, you need a will and whatever form your state uses for medical decisions, etc.

And TY to all for expressions of sympathy. I shall pass them on to my cousin. He was a great traveler in his younger days and has visited many of your countries.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Loves. I'm exercising good sense. The fatigue caused by the chemotherapy is worsening by the day. It hits the body, not the spirits I'm glad to report. It takes me ages to do anything but these things will pass. As you know, I have been tackling learning to knit socks on two needles. Fun but it needs concentration and I have little of that presently so I bought 300g of baby yarn to knit a blanket for a little girl due in August. I think I can manage that as the pattern is 'simplicity on 2 needles'!!! I'll post as and when.


Sorry you are feeling so tired, I guess your body is just telling you to rest lots & beat this thing. How often do you get the treatments? Hopefully you get a few good days before you get another. Take care


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> where I am at with the blue Guernsey- inside out so I can darn in the ends!


 :thumbup:

The family supper went well last night--lots of good food, as always, and the quiche was a big hit (only three small pieces left to bring home). The cake was quite rich and I overindulged. :XD:

I think I have the chart mostly worked out for the pullover I want to do--have done the revised math on Charlotte the Third as well--but it is simply too hot to knit anything of size at the moment. With the solstice yesterday, we will get into some earnest heat for a few weeks now, I suspect. I shall not complain, as I much prefer that to being cold!

Today I need to delve into some boxes and try and get some things sorted. I have loads of stuff I need to figure out what to do with.

Valerie, keep taking care of YOU and know we are here pulling for you.

Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Thinking of all of you yhatsre habing storms, hope they pass soon.
> going to finish my Holden shawl today, just beading the cast off.
> sending big hugs to evrryone.
> Here a couple of photos of some visitors I had yesterday...


What is the bird? Has parts like blue jay, parts like magpie. I didn't have a bird book when in UK.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What is the bird? Has parts like blue jay, parts like magpie. I didn't have a bird book when in UK.


This is a jay, related to the magpie. X


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> where I am at with the blue Guernsey- inside out so I can darn in the ends!
> Time to head to bed!


Even the inside is just lovely. That is going to be one warm Guernsey!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nittergma said:


> You probably already know that some of us got snow that piled up and lasted all Winter!It's not the snow I mind but the extreme cold we had that was so hard. I'm still seeing the effects of it on the trees and shrubs.


We are used to the cold here, considered zone 2 for plants, but for some reason this past winter was very hard on fruit trees & perennials, I lost several. My crabapple tree was new last year & has winterkilled as well as one my friend has had for 8 years :roll: Large chunks of my cherry trees are dead too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm hoping that might be possible. From what he has written over the years, it sounds as if she cares for him (both ways) and I'm hoping this is what will happen. Just hope Dave had his legal ducks in a row so this is possible. Good time to remind everyone out there that no matter your age, you need a will and whatever form your state uses for medical decisions, etc.
> 
> And TY to all for expressions of sympathy. I shall pass them on to my cousin. He was a great traveler in his younger days and has visited many of your countries.


So true about having your ducks in a row. Friends of ours had separated & she was living with another guy for about 2yrs, her DH died in an accident, he didn't have stuff set up so she got everything instead of the kids(20&25), then she got some form of galloping cancer, diagnosis to dead in about 3 weeks, she didn't have a proper will & the man she was living with walked off with everything, the kids got nothing! I can't believe she didn't get things fixed up for her kids. How can people be so irresponsible.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just came to the iPad to look up a recipe, I think the TP is a bit addicting!
Julie, I forgot to comment, your Gansey looks great, hope it fits your GS & is large enough he will get lots of wear before it's too small. My GKs seem to grow so fast that when I make something I think I am making it lots big but by the time I finish it just fits & is quickly outgrown :roll:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

ptofValerie said:


> Loves. I'm exercising good sense. The fatigue caused by the chemotherapy is worsening by the day. It hits the body, not the spirits I'm glad to report. It takes me ages to do anything but these things will pass. As you know, I have been tackling learning to knit socks on two needles. Fun but it needs concentration and I have little of that presently so I bought 300g of baby yarn to knit a blanket for a little girl due in August. I think I can manage that as the pattern is 'simplicity on 2 needles'!!! I'll post as and when.


How wonderful that your spirits are not affected-- that is supposed to help with fighting the "monster". And so thankful you can still knit, which should also keep spirits up. The pattern name is intriguing or is that the ad for the pattern? Looking forward to seeing it when done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your loss, but glad you have good memories. I find they can be very comforting.


Re: Kansasgma and the loss of a (cousin?) in her life.
seconding what Sorlenna has said.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey binkbrice - what have you on the needles right now. when you fix the recipes I think we will all be at your front door. --- sam


I have a baby sweater and a cropped cardigan for my Dd but I think I have to start that one over as I was doing the m1 wrong and last night I started a new Tunisian entrelac baby blanket....in my defense it has been seven months since I made one :-D 
As for the recipes the more the merrier food always tastes better when you share!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Even the inside is just lovely. That is going to be one warm Guernsey!


You need that in Christchurch in the winter! it can get down well into the minus range Celsius. (Christchurch is the city that has had the terrible Earthquakes, back in 2010/2011 that may even have been heard of in Kansas.)


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true about having your ducks in a row. Friends of ours had separated & she was living with another guy for about 2yrs, her DH died in an accident, he didn't have stuff set up so she got everything instead of the kids(20&25), then she got some form of galloping cancer, diagnosis to dead in about 3 weeks, she didn't have a proper will & the man she was living with walked off with everything, the kids got nothing! I can't believe she didn't get things fixed up for her kids. How can people be so irresponsible.


Because they have that teenaged "never gonna happen to me" thing. But it DOES happen and then leaves a REAL mess. If you don't have a will, get one. There might be legal aid to help with it and really it isn't all that expensive in my town if you use a regular lawyer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came to the iPad to look up a recipe, I think the TP is a bit addicting!
> Julie, I forgot to comment, your Gansey looks great, hope it fits your GS & is large enough he will get lots of wear before it's too small. My GKs seem to grow so fast that when I make something I think I am making it lots big but by the time I finish it just fits & is quickly outgrown :roll:


Thanks Bonnie! Grandchildren do have that habit! 
Have you only just found out how addictive KP and the KTP are!???!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

AZ...so glad that Alan is finally getting to Mayo to find out what is going on.

Kansas g-ma...Sorry to hear of the loss. So sad.

Purple...loved the pictures as always.

Julie...Gansey looks beautiful.

I am super tired so going for a short nap today and then off to see baby goats that were born today. I slept in a recliner chair at the home of the elderly lady last night. She has pain in her head so I have asked a couple of people from the church to check on her today. They both work at the hospital in medical professions so they will know more about what is going on than I do. We did have a lovely time visiting last night. She showed me her photo book of her life. Old baby pictures from 83 years ago all the way to her current pictures. It was fun listening to her share the pictures. Then I folded some of Matthew's cards and left some with her. I took her some fresh fruit and some other snacks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> ...
> 
> Julie...Gansey looks beautiful.
> ...


Thank you so much, Pacer!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a guy --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Yes he does. Spoilt, aren't I :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Thinking of all of you yhatsre habing storms, hope they pass soon.
> going to finish my Holden shawl today, just beading the cast off.
> sending big hugs to evrryone.
> Here a couple of photos of some visitors I had yesterday...


Those are really good pictures, we had a chipmunk in our backyard yesterday and I was trying to get his picture but he was quick :lol:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Valerie,
It's important to listen to your body and rest as needed. It is good that you are able to knit. I'm sure it provides a soothing respite for you.

AZ -I hope that Mayo's will provide you and Alan the answers and treatment needed to provide you both with a good quality of life.

Nitter-gma-condolences to you. Good that you have so many good memories to draw upon.

Welcome to the newbies.

WI Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to see you 81brighteyes - don't see enough of you - how have you been - are you knitting anything? --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Very hot and humid day here. How I wish it would rain as we are in great need. Regular snapdragons grow only in the spring here as the hot weather just kills them. I found a summer snapdragon which I have planted. It has lovely, delicate lavender with white flowers, but does not resember the regular snapdragons. I enjoy all the photos showing the beautiful skies, gardens, knitting items, adorable children and everything else that you kind people show us. Just love seeing other parts of our world where so many TPers live. Wishing all those needing healing and good diagnosis the best of health and strength for each day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will be thinking of you both - healing energy surrounding dh. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Normaedern, welcome. All four of my grandparents were Welsh. Would love to learn more about Wales.
> I got surg. Date wrong. Surg. On Tues. Not Monday. So we will go down midday Mon. And return Wed.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Pacer, you are exhibiting the true nature of good religion-- whatever denomination you follow-- helping others. There's a church here in my town that does this, helps elderly esp in the fall when there is much yard work. Several others provide community meals and see that homeless are invited, altho others are welcome.
Kansas g-ma

G-Ma said it perfectly, Mary. You truly are a woman of Christian integrity with all you do for others as well as your own. God is going to bless you in a very special way. I am sending you a hug and lots of admiration.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Finally on island time and vacation. Wifi at hotel under construction so will post as I can. Welcome to new tea partiers and will try to catch up on my tablet later..using phone is kind of a pain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Today's funny, courtesy of mjs who manages sometimes to catch up with us all and post- but keeps me in the loop with her emails- this takes nearly 5 minutes, but is very funny!

http://www.wimp.com/fligtlaughing

Edit- that does not do what it should- the funny was an hilarious Flight Attendant but I can't see it in the list that comes up- oh well if anyone has time I guess they are all potentially funny!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - they really are - I will look at them more when I have more time - maybe even order something. --- sam



martina said:


> Sam, Colinette yarns are gorgeous colours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

june - how is your son who was in the hospital? --- sam



jknappva said:


> Three of my children and my sister take off their shoes as soon as they come in the house. In fact, as soon as my youngest son comes to visit, he immediately takes off his shoes and takes his wallet, keys and phone out of his pockets.. it just tickles me. So when he gets ready to leave, he looks all around to be sure he's put everything back in his pockets...oh, except for his shoes!!
> I know some smarty would mention them. No danger of those going in his pockets... since they're size 13.
> LOL!!
> Junek


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Kansas-g-ma, Prayers are going up for you and your cousin and family. The loss of a child at any age is devastating.
We love to hear of your memories.
Melody, your tops and speed knitting astound me and I Love You Too, Honey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry for you loss - hopefully the significant other will help your cousin. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Just got word that the son of my much older cousin has died in California. Dave was only 72 but refused to take care of himself or follow doctor's orders. So sad. I keep wondering what my cousin will do. He is 97 and had been living with this son and son's significant other. No service so I will not be traveling. I remember when I was 12 we traveled to Calif to see mom's sister and family. The cousin knew San Francisco well and took us many places. In a seafood place, as he was ordering, Dave (7 at the time) spoke up to order an appetizer he liked and wanted me to try. His mom was horrified but my cousin let him get it. When I would be in Oakland for doll conferences, the whole family would meet me for lunch. One of Dave's daughters was a teacher and came to Kansas once with grandparents on a driving tour. We took them to a neighboring town for bbq ribs and the women discovered the antique stores!
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to write a book. Just good memories.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you ms. tess - what is olaf? you can always send some of your heat this way. --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Hi Everyone! Seems like this week has flown so fast I read the first page of the Tea Party and now we are on page 12! I read through and offer condolences to those that have lost family, congratulations to those who have overcome obsticals and done well in things, offer my thanks to Sam for the delicious recipies he has for us every week. (Now I remember what distracted me when I read the first page...I was reading through the recipies and got hungry so went off to make something to eat!) I have had a very productive week ending today with finishing putting in the garden while hubby cut the lawn. Even though my garden is relatively small, it takes it's toll on me to plant it and keep it up all summer, but I love the fresh stuff too much to not put it in. I have some of my flowers planted, but still have some more to go and a few more beds and pots to clean out and replant, so it's not over yet. Since I am overheated I am going to sit and hopefully finish my Olaf tonight. Perhaps the site of a snowman will cool me off! I wish everyone the best, as always, and even if you don't see me post lots, know that I am always here in spirit and always read the Tea Party posts. Hugssssss to all my friends, old and new. Talk to you soon, ~Tess~ <3 <3 <3


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't know david was a preacher - what church? and how long has he been doing it? how do you like being "the preacher's wife"? lol I never really liked being the "preachers son" - everyone expected you to be good and never get into trouble. ha --- sam



darowil said:


> Well after getting on so early yesterday I haven't managed to get back. Busy day yesterday.
> Lots of food at the church WOmen's Brunch. Came home and had an hours nap. Don't usually get so tired after not sleeping but was falling asleep listening to the women speaking. And as I had a lot of driving to do figured if I wanted to ne safe a sleep was essential.
> The off to the football- and we won again. Slightly bigger win to last week but to a team well above us and at their home ground so especially good. The dashed home and of to a friends for tea (evening meal that is not just a drink!). Wonderful time.
> The David was preaching this morning so thought I'd better go with him. LAst night as we drove to our friends I realised what was wrong with his sermons. Told him he was too slow and no expression in his voice. Never been able to work out why I didn't like listening to him. So he took not e and was much better this morning. Good speed and some expression.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just came inside from painting a side table and then the mailbox (spray painted them both light sage green) It wasn't difficult but so, so, so hot.....checked the temperature and even though it is currently only 88F the "real feel temperature" is 102.....the humidity is a killer here. Even the dogs & cats don't want to go outside. Going to go lay down, rest, & cool off. Whew! TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the pictures purplefi was that a praying mantis? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Thinking of all of you yhatsre habing storms, hope they pass soon.
> going to finish my Holden shawl today, just beading the cast off.
> sending big hugs to evrryone.
> Here a couple of photos of some visitors I had yesterday...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do listen to your body and rest when it says rest - it's always so good to hear from you and know that you are coming along and well as you can. I am needing to google socks on two needles to see how it is done. --- sam



ptofValerie said:


> Loves. I'm exercising good sense. The fatigue caused by the chemotherapy is worsening by the day. It hits the body, not the spirits I'm glad to report. It takes me ages to do anything but these things will pass. As you know, I have been tackling learning to knit socks on two needles. Fun but it needs concentration and I have little of that presently so I bought 300g of baby yarn to knit a blanket for a little girl due in August. I think I can manage that as the pattern is 'simplicity on 2 needles'!!! I'll post as and when.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Agnes, I am so sorry Collin continues to have such disturbing problems with his health. Prayer warriors always on duty here and he is being lifted up.
Josephine, I loved your pictures. Please show us your Holden when you finish. I know it is beautiful and purple or red are my favorite colors. Think I love purple as much as you. Red comes in second. Keep saying I am going to learn lace knitting and make me one for our SS Christmas Party each year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I meant the spurs - what was I thinking - I thought the heat being beaten would get you excited. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I don't really have an opinion, but don't get me started on the Heat! The Spurs are the Mavs nemesis, but I was cheering for them in the finals. Now, I'm back to looking forward to next season! Go Mavs!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the pictures purplefi was that a praying mantis? --- sam


I thought so at first, too, but on a closer look, it seems to be some amorous dragonflies!

I just found a huge black widow with FOUR egg sacs behind my basket that was hanging on the wall. UGH. Well, it's outside now and has been thoroughly dosed with killer spray. I'm still shuddering.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Cathy, so sorry to hear of your situation. I have been there and though you may feel bad about being honest with your daughter, our physical, mental, and emotional health can be truly tested when taktn for granted. We all know you love Serena but you also have a life.
Gween, prayers for that ole hip to be replaced really soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> Normaedern said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Julie you have spelt Edern right. It is the village I live in on the Llyn peninsular. Much further west and I would be in the Irish Sea!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would be nice if the weeds would freeze out but somehow they survive. lol since you don't have a lot of below zero weather do you have a lot of mosquitoes during the summer? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is sad when favourite trees don't survive the rigors of winter- in our case we more often have drownings than freezings!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your knitting sounds wonderful - may be have pictures when you are finished - please. --- sam



binkbrice said:


> I have a baby sweater and a cropped cardigan for my Dd but I think I have to start that one over as I was doing the m1 wrong and last night I started a new Tunisian entrelac baby blanket....in my defense it has been seven months since I made one :-D
> As for the recipes the more the merrier food always tastes better when you share!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought so at first, too, but on a closer look, it seems to be some amorous dragonflies!
> 
> I just found a huge black widow with FOUR egg sacs behind my basket that was hanging on the wall. UGH. Well, it's outside now and has been thoroughly dosed with killer spray. I'm still shuddering.


UGH! hope you got her-- bug spray is notorious for NOT killing spiders-- best smash that mama/babies. 4 sacks!??!! WOW.. Prolific.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Our sweet Valerie, I know the Chemo really takes it out of you, but so glad your spirits are good and positive. Knitting socks on two needles sounds so fiddly. I am doing two at one time on two different 11" circulars and working each section on each. I have never made a patterned sock and in order for my pattern on the instep to work out, I don't think I am going to be able to divide the 76 stitches to an even 38 on the heel section. I am confused. What else is new? LOL! Have fun with your socks. Isn't it wonderful we have been given the ability to do this and that it tends to take our minds away for situational problems? Didn't mean to overwhelm you with a reply. I continue to lift you up for healing. Much Love...Betty


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Our sweet Valerie, I know the Chemo really takes it out of you, but so glad your spirits are good and positive. Knitting socks on two needles sounds so fiddly. I am doing two at one time on two different 11" circulars and working each section on each. I have never made a patterned sock and in order for my pattern on the instep to work out, I don't think I am going to be able to divide the 76 stitches to an even 38 on the heel section. I am confused. What else is new? LOL! Have fun with your socks. Isn't it wonderful we have been given the ability to do this and that it tends to take our minds away for situational problems? Didn't mean to overwhelm you with a reply. I continue to lift you up for healing. Much Love...Betty


Those who have made socks followed right along! My friend knits tons of socks (in a past life I knit a few prs) and I've so enjoyed the self-patterning yarns and her creativity in getting 2 socks to match!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it would be nice if the weeds would freeze out but somehow they survive. lol since you don't have a lot of below zero weather do you have a lot of mosquitoes during the summer? --- sam


Usually- but for some reason we had very few this last Summer- possibly because we had drought conditions two years running.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, you can fudge the number of heel stitches.It is common to do if you have a wider or narrower heel.
Sorienna, I shudder with you. We had a window screen that was not tight to the frame and I had a black widow spider walk across my pillow! You better believe i got DH to fix screen muy pronto.
Have pics from DGD's 8th grade graduation i finally got to download.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally on island time and vacation. Wifi at hotel under construction so will post as I can. Welcome to new tea partiers and will try to catch up on my tablet later..using phone is kind of a pain.


So glad to find out that you finally arrived. Hope the Wi-Fi is soon running well so you can keep in touch as time allows 
Enjoy!!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Here are pics:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> june - how is your son who was in the hospital? --- sam


He called me yesterday, Sam. He's doing well. I asked him about the inhalers but, of course, forgot which ones he has.(CRAFT is always with me!) He does have his own Nebulizer and I understand it helps more than the inhalers. He had just come in after walking on the beach...he lives about 500 yards from it. He was sitting on the patio enjoying the early morning.
Thank you for asking.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought so at first, too, but on a closer look, it seems to be some amorous dragonflies!
> 
> I just found a huge black widow with FOUR egg sacs behind my basket that was hanging on the wall. UGH. Well, it's outside now and has been thoroughly dosed with killer spray. I'm still shuddering.


OMG, I would have had a fit, I hate creepy crawlies & we don't have any that are venomous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here are pics:


Lovely family, lovely to see them, Joy!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here are pics:


Lovely ladies! They must look like you!
Junek


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

How could I forget our dear 
sweet Julie. I meant to tell you, sweetie, how pretty your Guernsey is. You know I love you and love seeing pictures of all your beautiful work.
I did not sleep a wink last night. I got up at seven and got ready for church. Went to SS and came home afterwards.
I will have to listen to the sermon on the internet later. Jim wasn't able to go and I don't leave him alone long. He is going through a tough time with health.
Off to knit on my second sock. I Love You All To The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful daughter and granddaughters, Joy.
Thank you for the sock advice. I am so new to all this. I soak up all tips and advice given. LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> How could I forget our dear
> sweet Julie. I meant to tell you, sweetie, how pretty your Guernsey is. You know I love you and love seeing pictures of all your beautiful work.
> I did not sleep a wink last night. I got up at seven and got ready for church. Went to SS and came home afterwards.
> I will have to listen to the sermon on the internet later. Jim wasn't able to go and I don't leave him alone long. He is going through a tough time with health.
> Off to knit on my second sock. I Love You All To The Moon and Back...Betty


Thank you so much, Betty! I am keeping your Angie, in particular in prayer.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

3:10pm and I am just getting on here now. Have to run up to the laundry room and put stuff in the dryers. Be right back and then I am going to catch up. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful grandchildren joy - what is granddaughter thinking of doing this fall? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Here are pics:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending jim lots of healing energy betty - hoping he is soon back in the pink. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> How could I forget our dear
> sweet Julie. I meant to tell you, sweetie, how pretty your Guernsey is. You know I love you and love seeing pictures of all your beautiful work.
> I did not sleep a wink last night. I got up at seven and got ready for church. Went to SS and came home afterwards.
> I will have to listen to the sermon on the internet later. Jim wasn't able to go and I don't leave him alone long. He is going through a tough time with health.
> Off to knit on my second sock. I Love You All To The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

off for now going to work on #24 all in one


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Snapdragons are one of my favorite flowers, usually buy 2 flats of them each spring. A couple years ago they came out with an off shoot that isn't quite a snap and I tried a couple. They did very well, but didn't look right so I haven't done them again. Bet that is what you have. I tried to find out the name this year when I couldn't get the variety I usually do but no luck. Let us know how it does and maybe a picture???


I no longer have a working camera, but the name of mine is "Angelface"--"Anbluim" is the patented name and is a proven winner. I gather that it must be relatively new. It had very delicate flowers and quite lovely. I do love all the gorgeous shades found on regular snapdragons and used to have a large garden just filled with them. Enjoy yours.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy your daughter & GDs are lovely looking girls.

Betty, sorry to hear Jim is not doing well, I thought since he stopped that one drug he was doing better.
Have not been knitting much, I am trying to do a test knit of a short sleeved sweater, 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-215072-1.html
But am finding the pattern very confusing so it is slow going.
Have broken my own rule about not having more than one thing on the go at a time & am also doing a gypsycream bear, something minds I can do when ready to throw the other one in the bush.
More rain this morning, soon we will grow webbed feet.
We are invited to the lake for supper, DHs cousin had a birthday yesterday, I hope we don't have to sit under a tarp to keep dry.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I typed "had", but that was an error. It "has" and will bloom all summer in my container.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Usually- but for some reason we had very few this last Summer- possibly because we had drought conditions two years running.


Possibly because they were on their way to the States because we've got a real bumper crop of skeeters this summer and many are supposedly carrying something just right nasty, can't remember the name.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Possibly because they were on their way to the States because we've got a real bumper crop of skeeters this summer and many are supposedly carrying something just right nasty, can't remember the name.


Dengi Fever maybe- that comes close- it is in Fiji, but NOT NZ!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

What a beautiful family you have Joy.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sassafras-- beautiful girls! 

Bonnie, hope you let the designer know you had trouble with pattern. Sweater is very pretty. Oh, sitting under a tarp? UGH!

June-- glad to hear son is doing better.

Bright eyes-- thanks for the name of the flower, will check here and see if they have any.

Bulldog, hope Jim gets to doing better-- how neat you can get the sermon over the internet! Forward-thinking church.

Sam when you wrote of being a preacher's kid, I thought of our daughters and their complaint that they couldn't DO anything because one of the cops/teachers would tell!!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Prayers answered for today: We finally had some rain. We have needed it so badly and this has made for a wonderful day.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

thewren said:


> your knitting sounds wonderful - may be have pictures when you are finished - please. --- sam


Here is what I have done so far just the sleeves and buttons to go, I don't know why it is sideways and the color is not quite right it is a brighter green with a little blue


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is what I have done so far just the sleeves and buttons to go, I don't know why it is sideways and the color is not quite right it is a brighter green with a little blue


Hi Lisa, that is gorgeous xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam, the last phot was a pair of red damsel flies.

had more visitors todsy...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> AZ...so glad that Alan is finally getting to Mayo to find out what is going on.
> 
> Kansas g-ma...Sorry to hear of the loss. So sad.
> 
> ...


No wonder you're tired! I'm sure the lady enjoyed having you there and sharing her life with you and I'm sure she will appreciate Matthew's cards. You are a true Christian. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My Holden shawl is off the needles, but needs blocking. The photo does not show the true colour. It is of course much more purple!
I used Manos 4 ply yarn, a merino and silk mix and hand dyed. Itwas lovely to work with.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lisa, that is gorgeous xx


 :thumbup: I love the colour


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> My Holden shawl is off the needles, but needs blocking. The photo does not show the true colour. It is of course much more purple!
> I used Manos 4 ply yarn, a merino and silk mix and hand dyed. Itwas lovely to work with.


That is lovely work. It is a very pretty pattern. I loved the wildlife photos, too


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is lovely work. It is a very pretty pattern. I loved the wildlife photos, too


Thank you. Three fox cubs have now turned up in the garden but it is too dark to take a photo.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> My Holden shawl is off the needles, but needs blocking. The photo does not show the true colour. It is of course much more purple!
> I used Manos 4 ply yarn, a merino and silk mix and hand dyed. Itwas lovely to work with.


Beautiful work Purple. Love the beading.
What are you feeding those foxes!!!?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful work Purple. Love the beading.
> What are you feeding those foxes!!!?


Im not feeding them, they were having a look at the empty bird ground feeder.
Hope you have had a goog weekend. Xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

angelam said:


> Beautiful work Purple. Love the beading.
> What are you feeding those foxes!!!?


That's OK then!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, my, Dixie bell sundae? Sounds like something I NEED to try. Also gonna look up your "chullo" hat-- I've made so many of the Tyre Beret (?) over the past 5 yrs I might be ready for a new pattern. Your trip sounds fun.


I usually just get a small cone but every now and then I have to overload on sugar lol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> I didn't know david was a preacher - what church? and how long has he been doing it? how do you like being "the preacher's wife"? lol I never really liked being the "preachers son" - everyone expected you to be good and never get into trouble. ha --- sam


Actually Sam the preacher's kids I know were the some of the worst of the bunch!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought so at first, too, but on a closer look, it seems to be some amorous dragonflies!
> 
> I just found a huge black widow with FOUR egg sacs behind my basket that was hanging on the wall. UGH. Well, it's outside now and has been thoroughly dosed with killer spray. I'm still shuddering.


Seriously?! OMG everyone on here would have heard me scream and I would not have been as nice as you to put it outside!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Here are pics:


What beautiful girls!!! Penelope could easily be a model.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy your daughter & GDs are lovely looking girls.
> 
> Betty, sorry to hear Jim is not doing well, I thought since he stopped that one drug he was doing better.
> Have not been knitting much, I am trying to do a test knit of a short sleeved sweater,
> ...


Lovely top cant wait to see it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is what I have done so far just the sleeves and buttons to go, I don't know why it is sideways and the color is not quite right it is a brighter green with a little blue


That's really pretty and I love the cable accents.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, your sweater is lovely.
Sam, Penelope will go to a Prep school for grades 9-12.
Thank you all for kind comments.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Here is what I have done so far just the sleeves and buttons to go, I don't know why it is sideways and the color is not quite right it is a brighter green with a little blue


Lovely sweater, nice job!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My Holden shawl is off the needles, but needs blocking. The photo does not show the true colour. It is of course much more purple!
> I used Manos 4 ply yarn, a merino and silk mix and hand dyed. Itwas lovely to work with.


It's beautiful as is everything you've done!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> Here is what I have done so far just the sleeves and buttons to go, I don't know why it is sideways and the color is not quite right it is a brighter green with a little blue


Very pretty-- like the cables down the fronts.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Im not feeding them, they were having a look at the empty bird ground feeder.
> Hope you have had a goog weekend. Xx


We had a news report yesterday of a fox biting a woman and attacking a couple of men. Happened in a nearby city. One of the men killed it so it's being checked for rabies.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

AZ, good luck at Mayo with DH. Take care of yourself, too.

Purple, your Holden is just lovely.

Pacer, good that you've alerted some with medical training to check on the lady. She's lucky to have you folks.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Actually Sam the preacher's kids I know were the some of the worst of the bunch!


And me, too. It seemed like they were in rebellion because they were surely no angels!
Junek


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sam, the last phot was a pair of red damsel flies.
> 
> had more visitors todsy...


Love the pictures you are so good at getting these mine are usually blurry.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> UGH! hope you got her-- bug spray is notorious for NOT killing spiders-- best smash that mama/babies. 4 sacks!??!! WOW.. Prolific.


Oh, she's dead, all right. I made very, very sure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is what I have done so far just the sleeves and buttons to go, I don't know why it is sideways and the color is not quite right it is a brighter green with a little blue


That's gorgeous! I love those colors.



Pup lover said:


> Seriously?! OMG everyone on here would have heard me scream and I would not have been as nice as you to put it outside!


I put it outside DEAD! I don't mind most spiders, but when I see one of those, it has to GO. I couldn't even bear the thought of having it inside in the garbage can, dead or not. LOL

Lovely foxes, Purple. You must have quite the country place to have so much wildlife stopping by. :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My Holden shawl is off the needles, but needs blocking. The photo does not show the true colour. It is of course much more purple!
> I used Manos 4 ply yarn, a merino and silk mix and hand dyed. Itwas lovely to work with.


I love the pattern and color. I've been looking for a shawl pattern for a long time. This might be it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's about right - don't know how old the daughters are but I was growing up in the 40's/50's - church of the brethren for those east of the Mississippi - not many west - Kansas maybe - none the less - it was and is a conservative church - they started the heffer project after ww2 - also an exchange student program mainly from Germany - I am proud of my heritage and will always be brethren even though I to disagree of a few of their policies. both mother and dad were ahead of their time in tolerance and acceptance - the church has yet to catch up. wrote a book - didn't mean to. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Sassafras-- beautiful girls!
> 
> Bonnie, hope you let the designer know you had trouble with pattern. Sweater is very pretty. Oh, sitting under a tarp? UGH!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely - is it for you? the color is great. --- sam



binkbrice said:


> Here is what I have done so far just the sleeves and buttons to go, I don't know why it is sideways and the color is not quite right it is a brighter green with a little blue


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that I look again - there are two - don't think I have ever seen one. thanks --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Sam, the last phot was a pair of red damsel flies.
> 
> had more visitors todsy...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful purplefi - did you do the beads when you did the picot edge or did you sew them on by hand. I think they really add to the look. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> My Holden shawl is off the needles, but needs blocking. The photo does not show the true colour. It is of course much more purple!
> I used Manos 4 ply yarn, a merino and silk mix and hand dyed. Itwas lovely to work with.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why - shouldn't one feed the foxes - I would put out dog food. --- sam



angelam said:


> That's OK then!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had to be so we looked half normal. I was the good one. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Actually Sam the preacher's kids I know were the some of the worst of the bunch!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was she just graduating from eighth grade - I thought she looked like a senior - better not tell her - ladies don't like to be thought of as older than they are. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, your sweater is lovely.
> Sam, Penelope will go to a Prep school for grades 9-12.
> Thank you all for kind comments.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a friend that has the same thing as your son I I have. we were talking about it a while back and he sent me this web site. my nebulizer is in the kitchen so it is closer to a faucet so I can rinse it out every couple of times - actually every time. this one I could have by the computer and take it with me when I go somewhere in case I would need it. I did end up buying it -- have yet to get it - but am sure I will like it. it is the only one tony has and he loves it. thought it might be of interest to your son. --- sam

http://justnebulizers.com/micro-air-electronic-nebulizer-system-ne-u22v-basic-system.html



jknappva said:


> It's beautiful as is everything you've done!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ow!!!! it's probably true though - however - daddy would not have tolerated it - he was a Victorian child - my sister wilberta was a little wild but Rowena and I toed the line. --- sam



jknappva said:


> And me, too. It seemed like they were in rebellion because they were surely no angels!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here us a recipe for hot weather living. --- sam

Incredible Whipped Apple Pie! (The perfect no bake dessert!)

This is the ultimate apple pie! No too sweet... but packed with delicious apple-y goodness! This easy no bake pie is guaranteed to be a huge hit!

Ingredients

2 cups heavy cream, divided 
1/3 cup sugar 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 
1 cup apple juice, divided 
1 packet gelatin (I used Knox Brand) 
1 can apple pie filling (20 oz) 
1 prepared graham pie crust or baked pie crust 
2 tablespoons sugar 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla

Instructions

Place 1/3 cup cold apple juice in a bowl. Sprinkle with gelatin powder and let sit 3 minutes.

Bring remaining 2/3 cup apple juice to a boil. Add to gelatin mixture and stir until dissolved. Place in the freezer for 15-20 minutes or just until cooled and slightly thickened.

Meanwhile, with mixer on medium-high, beat 1 1/2 cups heavy cream until stiff peaks form. Add sugar and cinnamon and beat just until combined.

Pour cooled & slightly thickened apple juice mixture into the cream and whisk until combined.

Chop the can of apple pie filling. Set aside 1/2 cup & fold the remaining chopped filling into the cream mixture. Place the cream mixture in the fridge for about 15 minutes or until slightly thickened.

Pour/spoon into pie crust and let set 2 hours or overnight.

Whip remaining cream on medium high until stiff peaks form. Add sugar & vanilla. Garnish pie with whipped cream and remaining apple pie filling.

Serve chilled.

http://www.spendwithpennies.com/incredible-whipped-apple-pie/


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely - is it for you? the color is great. --- sam


Thank you Sam, it is a 6 to 12 mos. for a baby boy!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful purplefi - did you do the beads when you did the picot edge or did you sew them on by hand. I think they really add to the look. --- sam


Hi Sam, I did the beading as I cast off. Took a couple of evrnings, but it was worth it.
I don't mind the foxes coming into the garden, but I don't want them to get too friendly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for all your kind comments on the shawl, it was an easy pattern (once i got it into my head)

Off to bed now, night night.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> why - shouldn't one feed the foxes - I would put out dog food. --- sam


Here there's too much danger of wild animals having rabies. We're warned not to leave out food!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have a friend that has the same thing as your son I I have. we were talking about it a while back and he sent me this web site. my nebulizer is in the kitchen so it is closer to a faucet so I can rinse it out every couple of times - actually every time. this one I could have by the computer and take it with me when I go somewhere in case I would need it. I did end up buying it -- have yet to get it - but am sure I will like it. it is the only one tony has and he loves it. thought it might be of interest to your son. --- sam
> 
> I have no idea which one he has but he's pleased with it. He said he feels better than he has in a while. He's trying to walk a bit every day and evidently it's helping strengthen his lungs.
> Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Update on our lovely lady that I spent the night with, she is doing better. The two people that I asked to stop in, did indeed stop by. The first one brought Tylenol and had her put away the Ibuprofen as it was not good for someone with a brain bleed. This family also brought some milk and lunch meat for her to eat. I had informed them that I did not recall seeing much food in the refrigerator. The next person is a nurse who has specialized in trauma care for over 40 years, she did a thorough check to make sure that everything was okay and then she proceeded to water the plants in the green houses and teach the family how to care for the plants and further discuss medical care for this special lady. My friend had a serious talk with her about getting a life line device if she indeeds wants to continue independent living. My friend also took dinner over so healthier food is now showing up in the refrigerator. All in all-many loving people stopped in to help out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is going to look most handsome in it. --- sam



binkbrice said:


> Thank you Sam, it is a 6 to 12 mos. for a baby boy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we could have a picture of purplefi petting the baby foxes. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, I did the beading as I cast off. Took a couple of evrnings, but it was worth it.
> I don't mind the foxes coming into the garden, but I don't want them to get too friendly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do understand that june - I really do - we have had skunks in the barn for the winter - they used to sit and eat the cat food while I took care of bullseye and rootbeer - as long as I didn't bother them they left everyone alone. we made sure the dogs stayed out of the barn. we have also had families of raccoons spend the winter - they are kind of hard to get out once they have dug in - so to speak. we never bothered them and they stayed pretty much away. the cats - surprisingly - never were bother with them at the food dish. probably thought it was a relative. lol --- sam



jknappva said:


> Here there's too much danger of wild animals having rabies. We're warned not to leave out food!
> Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's a panorama view of a very stormy sky in western KS, taken by my niece.
http://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/10492079_10152581098866804_8206482979309363504_n.jpg

Just had a fb note from a friend west of Topeka that there was a bad car accident due to heavy rain and 0 visibility. Luckily the friend is a truck driver and his family was not involved.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true about having your ducks in a row. Friends of ours had separated & she was living with another guy for about 2yrs, her DH died in an accident, he didn't have stuff set up so she got everything instead of the kids(20&25), then she got some form of galloping cancer, diagnosis to dead in about 3 weeks, she didn't have a proper will & the man she was living with walked off with everything, the kids got nothing! I can't believe she didn't get things fixed up for her kids. How can people be so irresponsible.


How terrible for the kids. Imagine how you would feel all your fathers estate going to the guy who replaced him in their mothers life (no matter the situation behind the breakup etc). Would be very hard to see it as anything other than someone getting their stuff who had no right to it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally on island time and vacation. Wifi at hotel under construction so will post as I can. Welcome to new tea partiers and will try to catch up on my tablet later..using phone is kind of a pain.


I'm glad you finally made itt there -how much time did you end up losing? HAve a lovely break and don't worry too much about catching up if you can't. Enjoy yourself and relax while you can. But of course we do like photos after so don't forgot us entirely!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That's really too bad about your trees! I know a lot of people who have lost cherry trees we lost all our Rhododendrens and some other large shrubs. I think we had your "normal" weather for a while here! At least we didn't lose water pipes, some others did. I hope this won't repeat itself next year!


Bonnie7591 said:


> We are used to the cold here, considered zone 2 for plants, but for some reason this past winter was very hard on fruit trees & perennials, I lost several. My crabapple tree was new last year & has winterkilled as well as one my friend has had for 8 years :roll: Large chunks of my cherry trees are dead too.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That's so sweet Pacer! I'm sure she must be so greatful for your willingness to help. Post us some pics of the baby goats


pacer said:


> AZ...so glad that Alan is finally getting to Mayo to find out what is going on.
> 
> Kansas g-ma...Sorry to hear of the loss. So sad.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I didn't know david was a preacher - what church? and how long has he been doing it? how do you like being "the preacher's wife"? lol I never really liked being the "preachers son" - everyone expected you to be good and never get into trouble. ha --- sam


He is not a preacher- but in his job he is sometimes asked to preach which was the case yesterday. The wives of our ministers while involved in the church are not expected to take on a role just becuase of their husbands role. The ones they take on they take on because they choose to- they would have taken on the same or similar role anyway becuase of their own gifts and beliefs. Mind you this is a large church with many ministers so it is easier for this. Some churches do still have very high expectations of the ministers wives I think and see the two of them as being employed- two for the price of one.

It does put a pressure on the kids- but certainly in our circles their is less than their used to be, I also think parents are more aware of the risks these days and make efforts to help the kids deal with issues that may arise. It is interesting though that the older children of the ministers still stay on the church as members even after they get married. And knowing one family very well it will have been choice not expectations (if anything the expectation would have been that they would have found there own church).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought so at first, too, but on a closer look, it seems to be some amorous dragonflies!
> 
> I just found a huge black widow with FOUR egg sacs behind my basket that was hanging on the wall. UGH. Well, it's outside now and has been thoroughly dosed with killer spray. I'm still shuddering.


I'm sure I could have managed to get her outside. Are they poisonous? I know the black wisows we get in some parts of the country are but they may not be the same spider despite sharing a name.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is what I have done so far just the sleeves and buttons to go, I don't know why it is sideways and the color is not quite right it is a brighter green with a little blue


Thats really effective withthe cabled raglans and the front only. Withthat yarn much more would have been too busy but that gives it enough to be interesting but not overpowering for the yarn.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

What beautiful girls!(Ladies!)


sassafras123 said:


> Here are pics:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10pm and I am signing on to go and catch up before bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sam, the last phot was a pair of red damsel flies.
> 
> had more visitors todsy...


You do get some lovely visitors- do they stop and chat? WOnder if they appreciate being part of the TP?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

And LOVE the color!


PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lisa, that is gorgeous xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a panorama view of a very stormy sky in western KS, taken by my niece.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/10492079_10152581098866804_8206482979309363504_n.jpg
> 
> Just had a fb note from a friend west of Topeka that there was a bad car accident due to heavy rain and 0 visibility. Luckily the friend is a truck driver and his family was not involved.


Stunning looking sky- hopefully the storm wasn't destructive.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

alright I have caught up and I am off to bed.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wonderful pictures! It looks like the bird is getting a bath! Your shawl is lovely!


PurpleFi said:


> Sam, the last phot was a pair of red damsel flies.
> 
> had more visitors todsy...


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello from Denise, not in Sydney but in San Francisco Airport waiting for our flight to Anchorage. Sorry I have not had time to read any news but we have been too busy sightseeing from daylight to dark. from the beautiful Danish influenced town of Solvang, to the stunning Hearst Castle, and then the very scenic coast road to Monterey via the 17 Mile Drive. after a couple of days in windy and cool San Francisco we are ready for the quiet scenery of Denali in Alaska before the cruise to Vancouver. I'll try to post some photos but they may not load here at the airport. Hugs to all!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the photos, Denise. Lovely couple and great view of the sights.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I seem to be caught up for once. I've enjoyed being able to read all the posts. 
My grandaughter wants to learn how to knit, she is 7 and finds the needles awkward I have a round loom I've started and thinking maybe she will do better with that. I hope it works she really wants to learn how.
I'm turning in for the night, hope everyone has a great night/day. nittergma


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is something to wake you up and it isn't even the fourth of july. sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is what I have done so far just the sleeves and buttons to go, I don't know why it is sideways and the color is not quite right it is a brighter green with a little blue


What a pretty sweater!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm sure I could have managed to get her outside. Are they poisonous? I know the black wisows we get in some parts of the country are but they may not be the same spider despite sharing a name.


Yes, they are--which is why I killed it--other spiders I usually trap and put outside or let them be. This is the one with the "red hourglass" on the abdomen. Gives me chills just to see one.

I'm off to bed...tomorrow is a work day.

Safe travels to all away from home, and hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, your sweater is lovely.
> Sam, Penelope will go to a Prep school for grades 9-12.
> Thank you all for kind comments.


That sweater isn't mine but I'm trying to reproduce it, almost up o the underarms now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone!!! Had a great trip although it was mightily chilly and wet in Yellowstone. Got home yesterday afternoon, and got some things done around here today, so I haven't had a chance to get caught up at all, but I did download all the pics we took. 
I'll post a few then hit the sack, D is heading out in the morning so I'll try to get caught up then. 
Missed you all, hope everyone is doing well or on the way to being well. 
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll post a bunch more tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> How terrible for the kids. Imagine how you would feel all your fathers estate going to the guy who replaced him in their mothers life (no matter the situation behind the breakup etc). Would be very hard to see it as anything other than someone getting their stuff who had no right to it.


Exactly & what kind of guy would do that to the kids of someone he was supposed to love! What a total jerk!
We do have wills & medical directives but need to update them now that the boys are grown.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone!!! Had a great trip although it was mightily chilly and wet in Yellowstone. Got home yesterday afternoon, and got some things done around here today, so I haven't had a chance to get caught up at all, but I did download all the pics we took.
> I'll post a few then hit the sack, D is heading out in the morning so I'll try to get caught up then.
> Missed you all, hope everyone is doing well or on the way to being well.
> Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Great pictures, sorry you didn't have nice weather, kind of puts a damper on things.
Isn't Arches National Park interesting, we went there on the Harly a few years ago, wanted to get to the north rim of the Grand Canyon but it just got too hot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Denise, great pictures, sounds like you're having a good vacation. Hope the fun continues.

Purple, lovely shawl.

Well, another downpour this evening so had supper in the camper rather than under a tarp. Had a good visit even in the poor weather.
Well, I'm off to bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you mind my asking what his job is? --- sam



darowil said:


> He is not a preacher- but in his job he is sometimes asked to preach which was the case yesterday. The wives of our ministers while involved in the church are not expected to take on a role just becuase of their husbands role. The ones they take on they take on because they choose to- they would have taken on the same or similar role anyway becuase of their own gifts and beliefs. Mind you this is a large church with many ministers so it is easier for this. Some churches do still have very high expectations of the ministers wives I think and see the two of them as being employed- two for the price of one.
> 
> It does put a pressure on the kids- but certainly in our circles their is less than their used to be, I also think parents are more aware of the risks these days and make efforts to help the kids deal with issues that may arise. It is interesting though that the older children of the ministers still stay on the church as members even after they get married. And knowing one family very well it will have been choice not expectations (if anything the expectation would have been that they would have found there own church).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you get that many in the house or outside? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yes, they are--which is why I killed it--other spiders I usually trap and put outside or let them be. This is the one with the "red hourglass" on the abdomen. Gives me chills just to see one.
> 
> I'm off to bed...tomorrow is a work day.
> 
> Safe travels to all away from home, and hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oldest daughter heather and family are leaving for Yellowstone this Thursday for two weeks - hope they run into some nice weather. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone!!! Had a great trip although it was mightily chilly and wet in Yellowstone. Got home yesterday afternoon, and got some things done around here today, so I haven't had a chance to get caught up at all, but I did download all the pics we took.
> I'll post a few then hit the sack, D is heading out in the morning so I'll try to get caught up then.
> Missed you all, hope everyone is doing well or on the way to being well.
> Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone!!! Had a great trip although it was mightily chilly and wet in Yellowstone. Got home yesterday afternoon, and got some things done around here today, so I haven't had a chance to get caught up at all, but I did download all the pics we took.
> I'll post a few then hit the sack, D is heading out in the morning so I'll try to get caught up then.
> Missed you all, hope everyone is doing well or on the way to being well.
> Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


My goodness that week sure went fast, for me at least! good to see you back!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise, not in Sydney but in San Francisco Airport waiting for our flight to Anchorage. Sorry I have not had time to read any news but we have been too busy sightseeing from daylight to dark. from the beautiful Danish influenced town of Solvang, to the stunning Hearst Castle, and then the very scenic coast road to Monterey via the 17 Mile Drive. after a couple of days in windy and cool San Francisco we are ready for the quiet scenery of Denali in Alaska before the cruise to Vancouver. I'll try to post some photos but they may not load here at the airport. Hugs to all!


Great photos Denise. We can excuse you from reading KP- whats the point of going all that way and thenspending all your time on the computer?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, they are--which is why I killed it--other spiders I usually trap and put outside or let them be. This is the one with the "red hourglass" on the abdomen. Gives me chills just to see one.
> 
> I'm off to bed...tomorrow is a work day.
> 
> Safe travels to all away from home, and hugs & blessings to all.


Sure glad it was you- I hate spiders of any type let alone one that is dangerous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone!!! Had a great trip although it was mightily chilly and wet in Yellowstone. Got home yesterday afternoon, and got some things done around here today, so I haven't had a chance to get caught up at all, but I did download all the pics we took.
> I'll post a few then hit the sack, D is heading out in the morning so I'll try to get caught up then.
> Missed you all, hope everyone is doing well or on the way to being well.
> Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Love the one of the rocks- they are fantastic. 
How time flys- you only just seem to have gone and you're back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you mind my asking what his job is? --- sam


He runs the state branch of one of the Australian Missionary organisations and sometimes churches ask him to come and preach as a way of helping promote the organisations work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that's impressive - yeah for david - think I am right there. --- sam



darowil said:


> He runs the state branch of one of the Australian Missionary organisations and sometimes churches ask him to come and preach as a way of helping promote the organisations work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

after two = need to go to bed. --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> why - shouldn't one feed the foxes - I would put out dog food. --- sam


Sam, the foxes kill my pet chickens. Urban foxes are becoming a big problem in the UK. There was an incident a year or two back where a fox wandered in to a house through a back door left open on a warm summers evening and attacked two children asleep in their beds! The rabies risk is very real. I don't feel very kindly towards them!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I loved the pictures of Yellowstone. It is fun here. I get to see lots of things that I wouldn't otherwise


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise, not in Sydney but in San Francisco Airport waiting for our flight to Anchorage. Sorry I have not had time to read any news but we have been too busy sightseeing from daylight to dark. from the beautiful Danish influenced town of Solvang, to the stunning Hearst Castle, and then the very scenic coast road to Monterey via the 17 Mile Drive. after a couple of days in windy and cool San Francisco we are ready for the quiet scenery of Denali in Alaska before the cruise to Vancouver. I'll try to post some photos but they may not load here at the airport. Hugs to all!


Lovely photos Denise. Brings back happy memories of when we did 17 mile drive about 40 years ago! Enjoy the next leg of your trip.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone!!! Had a great trip although it was mightily chilly and wet in Yellowstone. Got home yesterday afternoon, and got some things done around here today, so I haven't had a chance to get caught up at all, but I did download all the pics we took.
> I'll post a few then hit the sack, D is heading out in the morning so I'll try to get caught up then.
> Missed you all, hope everyone is doing well or on the way to being well.
> Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Welcome back. Glad you had a great time in spite of the weather. Lovely to see the photos. The photo of Arches national Park reminded me of an almost identical one I took a few years ago. Same coloured stone, same rock formation and blue skies. The weird thing is that mine was taken in Egypt!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Penelope would love that you thought she was a senior!
Nicho, so glad you got to tour part of California. I love the drive along the coast.
Love the bison and Arches.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Wimbledon starts this week so it is bound to rain at some point.
Lovely holiday photos.
Healing vibes and hugs tio all. Hope you all have a good week.
Monday photos....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Great photos Denise. We can excuse you from reading KP- whats the point of going all that way and thenspending all your time on the computer?


I agree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There are two names on the Birthday List today, that seem to ring a bell- Zoe (5mmdpn's) definitely is part of the Tea Party, and jadancey, I am sure sometimes posts here too, so I hope my memory lapse is not too great

And Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Thinking of all of you yhatsre habing storms, hope they pass soon.
> going to finish my Holden shawl today, just beading the cast off.
> sending big hugs to evrryone.
> Here a couple of photos of some visitors I had yesterday...


Oh wow! A deer last week and squirrel now. How wonderful!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hopefully she will listen- but she has over a barrell doesn't she? You can't lock her in the house and if she leaves and doesn't return you can't ignore Serena. Sounds like the type of thing you were worried about happening.Maybe you will need the other grandmother taking her for weekends sometimes to give you a break!


Mmmmm..... well, DD and other GM are having a few issues about Serena. She texts DD most weekends saying she wants to steal baby for few hours to take to peoples places (show and tell) but she doesnt want DD to go too. DD doesnt want anyone (even me yet) to take her around in a car without her. I understand that. But I think they are both silly as it is always by text ( which I hate, rather than talking). :roll: Soooo other GM comes here to see Serena a couple of evenings for a little while. BF is less than useless with spending time with her. I do feel a bit for GM. Oh well, it will sort out I suppose. I am trying to keep out of their arguments and issues.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Valerie - Glad to hear that you're coping with your chemo. Just rest as you need to and keep up the positive attitude...you're doing good, girl! {{{hugs from across the water}}}


From me too. Great to hear from you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

angelam said:


> Welcome back. Glad you had a great time in spite of the weather. Lovely to see the photos. The photo of Arches national Park reminded me of an almost identical one I took a few years ago. Same coloured stone, same rock formation and blue skies. The weird thing is that mine was taken in Egypt!


Loved this comment. There are many places worldwide that resemble other places. The plains near Salisbury in England are very much like our western KS plains.

Poledra, glad you had a good trip, sorry for the rain but the coolness was probably a blessing. TY for the pix.

Sam, you sure do keep late bedtimes! I'd never make it the next day if I stayed up that late. how do you do it?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought so at first, too, but on a closer look, it seems to be some amorous dragonflies!
> 
> I just found a huge black widow with FOUR egg sacs behind my basket that was hanging on the wall. UGH. Well, it's outside now and has been thoroughly dosed with killer spray. I'm still shuddering.


 :shock: :shock: OH MY GOODNESS.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Cathy, so sorry to hear of your situation. I have been there and though you may feel bad about being honest with your daughter, our physical, mental, and emotional health can be truly tested when taktn for granted. We all know you love Serena but you also have a life.
> Gween, prayers for that ole hip to be replaced really soon.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Wimbledon starts this week so it is bound to rain at some point.
> Lovely holiday photos.
> Healing vibes and hugs tio all. Hope you all have a good week.
> Monday photos....


Your pix are always lovely but I am intrigued at birds that have the same name and look so different from the ones here. Reminds me of the starlings in Africa that were beautiful. Here they are short-tailed, waddly birds with nothing to recommend them!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it would be nice if the weeds would freeze out but somehow they survive. lol since you don't have a lot of below zero weather do you have a lot of mosquitoes during the summer? --- sam


WE do over here Sam. I used mosquitoe coils last summer outside (hadnt used those in years) and I do think it helped. They dont really "go" for me much, but I have quite a few friends who get eaten alive. LOL :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Here are pics:


Lovely.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmmmm..... well, DD and other GM are having a few issues about Serena. She texts DD most weekends saying she wants to steal baby for few hours to take to peoples places (show and tell) but she doesnt want DD to go too. DD doesnt want anyone (even me yet) to take her around in a car without her. I understand that. But I think they are both silly as it is always by text ( which I hate, rather than talking). :roll: Soooo other GM comes here to see Serena a couple of evenings for a little while. BF is less than useless with spending time with her. I do feel a bit for GM. Oh well, it will sort out I suppose. I am trying to keep out of their arguments and issues.


Sending you lots of hugs. This must be hard for you, but not getting caught in the middle is a good idea xxx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lisa, that is gorgeous xx


Ditto... :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sam, you sure do keep late bedtimes! I'd never make it the next day if I stayed up that late. how do you do it?


Kansas, most days he doesn't do it well. LOLOL

He may get over to Heidi's for breakfast about nine-ish and the go back home and sleep until much later in the day. (grin)

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It's beautiful as is everything you've done!
> Junek


Re Purples shawl..... it sure is..


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I do understand that june - I really do - we have had skunks in the barn for the winter - they used to sit and eat the cat food while I took care of bullseye and rootbeer - as long as I didn't bother them they left everyone alone. we made sure the dogs stayed out of the barn. we have also had families of raccoons spend the winter - they are kind of hard to get out once they have dug in - so to speak. we never bothered them and they stayed pretty much away. the cats - surprisingly - never were bother with them at the food dish. probably thought it was a relative. lol --- sam


From what I understand, wild animals are leery of people in general unless that are rabid. When I had my townhouse, we used to have a possum that would come in our back yard and when she had babies, she brought them, too. But we never had food out since our dog was fed inside and the cats were indoor cats.
Even here at the apartment building, we'll see squirrels and rabbits back by the pond since there's a large wooded area not too far behind the pond. I wouldn't be surprised to see foxes back there but I think I go back there too late in the morning to see them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a panorama view of a very stormy sky in western KS, taken by my niece.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/10492079_10152581098866804_8206482979309363504_n.jpg
> 
> Just had a fb note from a friend west of Topeka that there was a bad car accident due to heavy rain and 0 visibility. Luckily the friend is a truck driver and his family was not involved.


I never see a panoramic view of the sky since there are so many woods around. And out of the city, we still have a lot of trees so it's interesting to see such a large, open view of the sky!
Glad your friend and his family are safe.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the photos, Denise. Lovely couple and great view of the sights.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ditto... keep enjoying. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nittergma said:


> That's really too bad about your trees! I know a lot of people who have lost cherry trees we lost all our Rhododendrens and some other large shrubs. I think we had your "normal" weather for a while here! At least we didn't lose water pipes, some others did. I hope this won't repeat itself next year!


Many years ago, we had a particularly cold spell around Christmas and there was a crepe myrtle tree at my mother's driveway that I know was over 40 years old and the cold killed it and all of them in the area. Thank goodness, they always put out a lot of shoots so they've all come back.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm sure I could have managed to get her outside. Are they poisonous? I know the black wisows we get in some parts of the country are but they may not be the same spider despite sharing a name.


Yes, our black widow spiders are poisonous.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise, not in Sydney but in San Francisco Airport waiting for our flight to Anchorage. Sorry I have not had time to read any news but we have been too busy sightseeing from daylight to dark. from the beautiful Danish influenced town of Solvang, to the stunning Hearst Castle, and then the very scenic coast road to Monterey via the 17 Mile Drive. after a couple of days in windy and cool San Francisco we are ready for the quiet scenery of Denali in Alaska before the cruise to Vancouver. I'll try to post some photos but they may not load here at the airport. Hugs to all!


Thanks for the photos of your holiday. It sounds like you're having a wonderful time. I'm so glad.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Off to bed for me. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone!!! Had a great trip although it was mightily chilly and wet in Yellowstone. Got home yesterday afternoon, and got some things done around here today, so I haven't had a chance to get caught up at all, but I did download all the pics we took.
> I'll post a few then hit the sack, D is heading out in the morning so I'll try to get caught up then.
> Missed you all, hope everyone is doing well or on the way to being well.
> Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Really love seeing the pictures of your trip but I know Arches is not in Yellowstone!! LOL!
I'm looking forward to more photos!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Wimbledon starts this week so it is bound to rain at some point.
> Lovely holiday photos.
> Healing vibes and hugs tio all. Hope you all have a good week.
> Monday photos....


YOur roses are lovely!!!! And your robin is a lot different looking than our robins. Our robins only have the red breast. I think that's really interesting.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are two names on the Birthday List today, that seem to ring a bell- Zoe (5mmdpn's) definitely is part of the Tea Party, and jadancey, I am sure sometimes posts here too, so I hope my memory lapse is not too great
> 
> And Happy Birthday to you both!


yes, a very happy birthday. I worry about Zoe and her family. I think I'll send her a PM just to let her know I'm thinking of her.
Thanks for being our birthday monitor, Julie!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Great Bend. Sara was over yesterday she helped get the rest of the plants into the garden. I was glad to have the help. Sorry I missed morning coffee yesterday, it was very late by the time I realized I had not posted. 

Today's coffee and a neat idea to use up old tires. 

Healing hugs for everyone today.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Will be thinking of you and Alan everyday , will not be a fun few days but you will get some answers. 
I want to go to Surrey so bad, that is where my fathers family was from. I am not giving up but not sure it will happen. 
We had the most interesting colored squirrel at our house. We have the regular brown and the cutest little black ones but the other day was the biggest beige one, wasn't white but a real light beige with a big fluffy tail.
Would be a difficult situation to be in with a duaghter and darling granddaughter staying with you. But you are so right, you can be taken for granted and then your life ends changing so drastically and and as I told my kids life is a series of choices and with those come good and diffult consequences . It is a very simple rule to live by. And trust me one of the boys decided for awhile that some dumb choices were the way he wanted to go. But that is behind him but the consequences are still there to deal with!, getting off my soap box. Windows are open this early summer morning. Sun is out humidity gone and no rain right now for a change. So off to work in a little while.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> WE do over here Sam. I used mosquitoe coils last summer outside (hadnt used those in years) and I do think it helped. They dont really "go" for me much, but I have quite a few friends who get eaten alive. LOL :roll:


I don't seem to have a problem either. I think I'm too old and tough for them to be interested!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. Sara was over yesterday she helped get the rest of the plants into the garden. I was glad to have the help. Sorry I missed morning coffee yesterday, it was very late by the time I realized I had not posted.
> 
> Today's coffee and a neat idea to use up old tires.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone today.


Good morning, Caren!
I missed you yesterday but I thought you were busy gardening and cleaning up the barn mess. 
Coffee makes me ready for another cup!
Someone has a lot of imagination for using tires. Interesting!
junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren!
> I missed you yesterday but I thought you were busy gardening and cleaning up the barn mess.
> Coffee makes me ready for another cup!
> Someone has a lot of imagination for using tires. Interesting!
> junek


god morning June. Clean up is nearly finished will post hoots later today I hope. This morning I have dr appts for the teens and myself. Routine nothing out of the ordinary. I love the tire ideas might try one or two of them myself, or maybe out at mum's. 
Update on stepfather- he has been in hospital they are ruining more tests, He has had one radiation treatment. he says he is going to die any ways. 
OUt the door before we are late for the dr. Will try to catch up later today.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you lots of hugs. This must be hard for you, but not getting caught in the middle is a good idea xxx


Me, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. Sara was over yesterday she helped get the rest of the plants into the garden. I was glad to have the help. Sorry I missed morning coffee yesterday, it was very late by the time I realized I had not posted.
> 
> Today's coffee and a neat idea to use up old tires.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone today.


Lovely photos. What a great idea the recycled tyres are!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I don't seem to have a problem either. I think I'm too old and tough for them to be interested!!
> Junek


I am old and tough. The blood sucking things still go"come there she is. Lets have a go at her" :thumbdown: 
We have a bird called house martins that feed off them and as long as they nest near the house I'm not too badly bitten http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_house_martin


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fabulous recipes and opening this week Sam, I am going to use several of those and forwarded a couple to Marla even. 
How did the ball game go? I know I will find out in a few posts or so. Hope you got your machine fixed, rather important thing to have working. 

Darowil, hope you have gotten some decent sleep since Friday, it is awful to go to bed so tired then not sleep well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sam...I hope the boys do well in their ballgame tonight.
> 
> I am so far behind since I was on for a minimal amount of time all week. I took the week off from work so that I could help with our vacation Bible school. Monday we had 349 children and by Wednesday we had 375 children. I believe we had around 360 children on Thursday and Friday. Needless to say, I was kept busy. I arrived at church around 8 AM each day and returned home after 10 PM each night. This has not left me with much time to read on the computer. I am so tired that I am having a difficult time staying awake so I will not try to catch up yet.


Sounds like a fantastic week at VBS, but I bet you needed some good rest after. That's a lot of children, glad that you had so many come, it's a good, safe outlet for the children. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just checking in so I can find myself in the morning. I will really need to seems how spell check keeps wanting the change "checking in to check gin" I have no problem checking the gin but was not what I was wanting to write.
> 
> Sam, the get up and go granola sounds very goo sand everyone in the house can/will eat it. Thanks.
> Heading to bed after a very long day outdoors in the sun.
> Pleasant dreams everyone.


 I'll check the gin with you, or just send some this way. lol! Gotta love spell check! 
How are you all today?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> stuck in LA for the night...it's already been a long day. Trying to get on a flight as early as possible tomorrow is proofing to be difficult.


Ooh, stuck in LA doesn't sound like a lot of fun, hope to see that you were able to get out fairly early and that you are safe and sound back home or at your destination anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks gwen - they won 15/8 - Ayden caught three flies for three outs - and when he was playing first and second base he made several more outs - and made two runs. avery hit the ball every time at bat and made three runs - also batted in two runs. so all in all they had a successful game. --- sam


 :thumbup: Fantastic!! Congrats to the boys, hope that Saturdays game went as well for them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> May I join in? Your recipes, Sam sound so exotic. The conversation sounds entertaining.


Hi and welcome to the TP.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend the sky has given a wonderful display this as the sun is rising to wake the world. Or at least my part of it. 11c/52f at the bright and early hour of 5:46 am. Today is a repeat of yesterday more clean up of the mess. The end is in sight, hopefully with less smell.
> 
> Coffee today with a bit of the morning I have been watching.
> 
> Healing thoughts to everyone in need and HUGS for all.


Oh how I missed Coffee every morning while I was away, gorgeous brekkers Caren, and the sky is breath taking. 
Good to hear that you are getting the barn debris cleared out, I am assuming that that is the mess you are referring too. It will be so good to be able to get the new barn up and done and back to normal. Hugs back at you!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone!!! Had a great trip although it was mightily chilly and wet in Yellowstone. Got home yesterday afternoon, and got some things done around here today, so I haven't had a chance to get caught up at all, but I did download all the pics we took.
> I'll post a few then hit the sack, D is heading out in the morning so I'll try to get caught up then.
> Missed you all, hope everyone is doing well or on the way to being well.
> Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Wow, the photos are such fun to see. Just an amazing landscape out West. Can't wait to see the rest.

Yes, I'm back, but in a hurry. Will check in later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another sunny Surrey day. Farmers Market this mornng and then I'm going to sit in the garden and knit.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Caren, lovely photos as usual and here's mine .....


Good morning Purplefi, I love the foxglove, saw some in Denver on Saturday at the nursery we stopped at and wanted to get some to plant in the garden but didn't have enough room in the car with all the camping stuff, so when we head back that way, I am getting some, I just think it's lovely.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning, we are getting ready to drive to UCLA. I, of course, will bring my knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> yes, a very happy birthday. I worry about Zoe and her family. I think I'll send her a PM just to let her know I'm thinking of her.
> Thanks for being our birthday monitor, Julie!!
> Junek


It is easy enough June- I just get into a routine when the Daily Digest comes in around 9 pm., my time- I scroll to the bottom- grab the magnifying glass- and _voila_!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone - just to let you know we have another Conversation started. It is about texture and how to use it in your knitting and crochet and suggestions as to how to incorporate texture in your work. 

I hope you will drop by- it is #59 in the workshops. Let me know if you drop by -- you are all welcome. Actually it and the color workshop are really interesting and it is amazing how original your work can become if you use some different texture on a pattern that is quite plain.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Zoe -- I hope you will be able to drop by a bit more this next year. We miss your posts. Have a good birthday and a much better year. Here is my card for you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Zoe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, Normaedern!
> 
> It's lovely to have you join us. Please come again and as often as you're able. Sometimes we have to limit ourselves in order to have time for knitting, meals and life in general.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear you have storm damage, glad it wasn't any worse than it was, but any is more than enough. 
It has to be hard on you all when the steps are there, you'd think they'd be happy to be in a drama free zone, instead of perpetuating more, so sad that as children are that way, will make it difficult for them later in life as adults. 
Hi Tim. 
Hope things get back to normal soon for you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty.....Oh it was replaced a number of years ago....this is just a "fix" to clip a ligament that keeps snagging on the artificial joing


Bulldog said:


> Cathy, so sorry to hear of your situation. I have been there and though you may feel bad about being honest with your daughter, our physical, mental, and emotional health can be truly tested when taktn for granted. We all know you love Serena but you also have a life.
> Gween, prayers for that ole hip to be replaced really soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> god morning June. Clean up is nearly finished will post hoots later today I hope. This morning I have dr appts for the teens and myself. Routine nothing out of the ordinary. I love the tire ideas might try one or two of them myself, or maybe out at mum's.
> Update on stepfather- he has been in hospital they are ruining more tests, He has had one radiation treatment. he says he is going to die any ways.
> OUt the door before we are late for the dr. Will try to catch up later today.


I know you'll be glad to get the rebuilding of the barn started. Are you using the same crew that fixed your deck? I remember you were very pleased with their work. Or do they only do smaller jobs?
I'm glad your stepfather is going for the treatments. At least the drs must think there's hope for success. But I'm so sorry he has that attitude. We know we're all going to die but want to live as long as possible. I hope the treatments aren't too rough.
I'll keep him and your mom in my prayers. And you, too, of course. Glad the dr appointments are all for check-ups.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful girls! I know you are so proud of them all.


sassafras123 said:


> Here are pics:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am old and tough. The blood sucking things still go"come there she is. Lets have a go at her" :thumbdown:
> We have a bird called house martins that feed off them and as long as they nest near the house I'm not too badly bitten http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_house_martin


We have the purple martins here, too. And a lot of people build bird houses specifically for them to keep the mosquito population down on their property.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!


binkbrice said:


> Here is what I have done so far just the sleeves and buttons to go, I don't know why it is sideways and the color is not quite right it is a brighter green with a little blue


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful shawl....and our favorite color to boot!


PurpleFi said:


> My Holden shawl is off the needles, but needs blocking. The photo does not show the true colour. It is of course much more purple!
> I used Manos 4 ply yarn, a merino and silk mix and hand dyed. Itwas lovely to work with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back at the airport. Should be in Maui in about 6 hours...so far, it's been an adventure!


Oh, I hope you are having a grand time!!! 
Say hello to the beach for me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ginnyknits said:


> Hope you have room for one more . . I have followed you all for months now and feel like I know you. I love to hear about everyone's families, and gardens, and travels, and - just chatty news. I am currently trying to keep a new herb/flower garden alive in the heat and drought. Funny how the weeds don't seem to have problems. Maybe I will just choose a few and let bloom - if they are halfway pretty, I will just call them my native plants! I did get a big batch of pesto from the basil and froze it in ice cubes for future use. I will be mother of the groom in the middle of August, so have been diligently dieting. Haven't had any sweets in a looong time. That blueberry desert in ramekins sure sounds good.


Welcome, so glad you joined in. We always have room for one more at Sams ever expanding table.  And we never run out of Tea or Coffee or whatever your preffered beverage might be.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just to let you know we have another Conversation started. It is about texture and how to use it in your knitting and crochet and suggestions as to how to incorporate texture in your work.
> 
> I hope you will drop by- it is #59 in the workshops. Let me know if you drop by -- you are all welcome. Actually it and the color workshop are really interesting and it is amazing how original your work can become if you use some different texture on a pattern that is quite plain.


Good morning, Shirley. Although I didn't post in your color conversation workshop, I followed it and it made me realize all over again how much I love color. Unfortunately, all of my light weight yarn is pastel but I like bright colors much more. So those will be my heavier weight colors since I have a lot of worsted weight in brights.
I look forward to dropping by the texture workshop. I always learn something from you.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great photos! I know you were having a wonderful time! Another trip that is on my never ending bucket list!


Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone!!! Had a great trip although it was mightily chilly and wet in Yellowstone. Got home yesterday afternoon, and got some things done around here today, so I haven't had a chance to get caught up at all, but I did download all the pics we took.
> I'll post a few then hit the sack, D is heading out in the morning so I'll try to get caught up then.
> Missed you all, hope everyone is doing well or on the way to being well.
> Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I took it to mean quiche (which my spellcheck once tried to change to "quickie"!). :shock:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE the tire chairs & ottomans! I would LOVE to create those


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. Sara was over yesterday she helped get the rest of the plants into the garden. I was glad to have the help. Sorry I missed morning coffee yesterday, it was very late by the time I realized I had not posted.
> 
> Today's coffee and a neat idea to use up old tires.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Whoa-- where did I go wrong? Should have backtracked to her post-- she's from Texas, not Wales. Who new was from Wales?
> 
> Well, anyway, welcome and I HAVE visited your state many times. Even drove thru San Antonio pulling our camper trailer in the middle of evening rush hour! Thank heavens for some nice old ladies who let us pull over a couple lanes when the road I needed to turn on was on the far left, nor far right!


That must have been 410S, I do not even begin to understand what possessed them to put that exit on the left, I think they must have had too much fun the night before designing that one. :roll:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Zoe -- I hope you will be able to drop by a bit more this next year. We miss your posts. Have a good birthday and a much better year. Here is my card for you.


Oh, how lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Dear Friends!!! I wanted to mark my spot in the new KTP- haven't finished more than half of last week so there will be some catching up in my future. I've been busy getting ready to leave tomorrow for Phoenix and Alan's appointments at Mayo Clinic. We will have a full week except for Thursday - I may see if I can find a craft store or yarn shop close to the hotel. We will be staying in Fountain Hills which is outside of Phoenix proper.... Not looking forward to the hoops he will have to jump through for all the testing, but so ready to have some answers and advice. I will have internet access, so I will try to check in and keep up- Hope everyone is doing ok - I feel like I am out of the loop!!!! Hold down the fort- luv-AZ


So glad that you are on the way to getting some answers, I hope the week goes easier than expected and the testing goes well. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up today as Matthew needs to be at church for VBS conclusion tonight. He is in the drama as a voice actor. I just got a call asking if I could sleep at an elderly lady's home tonight so I have to get packed up and ready to go. The lady is a church member and is widowed. She was found on her floor earlier this week and was in the hospital for 3 days. She is not ready to be on her own, so people from the church and her family are taking turns staying with her this weekend and then will see what the home nurse says on Monday.


Wonderful for Matthew, would be so wonderful to be able to watch it. 
Oh so sorry for the lady, I hope that she will have a full recovery fairly quickly, that has to be so hard on her. Wonderful that you are all taking turns to be with her so that she can be home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Purplefi, I love the foxglove, saw some in Denver on Saturday at the nursery we stopped at and wanted to get some to plant in the garden but didn't have enough room in the car with all the camping stuff, so when we head back that way, I am getting some, I just think it's lovely.


And we used to pull foxglove as a weed--there we are again with the differing perspectives! Glad you had a good trip, too. The falls are gorgeous.

Caren, stay cool out there in the cleanup.

*Happy birthday, Zoe!*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That must have been 410S, I do not even begin to understand what possessed them to put that exit on the left, I think they must have had too much fun the night before designing that one. :roll:


Cincinnati has one on the left, also--I forget about it and it's a scramble sometimes.

Sandi & Alan--good thoughts!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

quote=Spider]Will be thinking of you and Alan everyday , will not be a fun few days but you will get some answers. 
I want to go to Surrey so bad, that is where my fathers family was from. I am not giving up but not sure it will happen. 

I could smuggle you back in my case from the KAP :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just got word that the son of my much older cousin has died in California. Dave was only 72 but refused to take care of himself or follow doctor's orders. So sad. I keep wondering what my cousin will do. He is 97 and had been living with this son and son's significant other. No service so I will not be traveling. I remember when I was 12 we traveled to Calif to see mom's sister and family. The cousin knew San Francisco well and took us many places. In a seafood place, as he was ordering, Dave (7 at the time) spoke up to order an appetizer he liked and wanted me to try. His mom was horrified but my cousin let him get it. When I would be in Oakland for doll conferences, the whole family would meet me for lunch. One of Dave's daughters was a teacher and came to Kansas once with grandparents on a driving tour. We took them to a neighboring town for bbq ribs and the women discovered the antique stores!
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to write a book. Just good memories.


So sorry to hear of the passing of your cousins son, but so glad you have wonderful memories. 
HUGS!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry to hear you have storm damage, glad it wasn't any worse than it was, but any is more than enough.
> It has to be hard on you all when the steps are there, you'd think they'd be happy to be in a drama free zone, instead of perpetuating more, so sad that as children are that way, will make it difficult for them later in life as adults.
> Hi Tim.
> Hope things get back to normal soon for you all.


Thanks, Kaye, for the good wishes for ''normal'' returning. Hopefully, we can begin that return today. Step-grands are gone; goslings who were here yesterday after church, project work for Susan and gosling-Bill, and supper of 3 different quiches and a ''Spanish'' rice casserole (all made from scratch) are all gone home. Needless to say, I was very tired. Don mowed the nearly an acre we have here and Ben repaired the storm damage on the roof; then he swapped out the old Time Warner equipment for the latest updates and upgraded the wi-fi signals for all over the house--lots of new equipment.

A good night's sleep was most welcome. Unfortunately, the temps are going up to near 90 degrees and the humidity is to climb 'way above the comfortable numbers.

First load of laundry is in the machine and Tim and I have a few errands for this afternoon. I've a bit of mending, some dishes to do and more work on the cataloguing of the afghan squares to work on yet today.

ttyl

Ohio Joy


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Woke up this morning to the second day of rain, wonderful and much needed rain. We are so dry here, the lakes are low and there is water restrictions everywhere. I don't remember the last time that we had two consecutive days of rain.
The knitting has been put on the back shelf as I have been sewing. I switch back and forth. Right now I am making shopping totes with machine embroidery on them. I think I will make totes for my daughters for Christmas. there is a big push here to use reusable shopping totes rather than the stores plastic ones. The store where I do most of our grocery shopping gives 5 cents off for each tote.
DH is doing so well. He is now driving and enjoys the freedom. Right now he is at therapy. It is nice seeing him get stronger. I praise God for his wonderful recovery.
The family of kittens that I have started feeding are growning and looking good. They are still very skiddish. The run whenever we open the kitchen door to feed them. I was hoping they would calm down but it hasn't happened so far. I hope we haven't started a bad thing as these kittens get older and start having kittens themselves. we don't want a herd of kittens. I think we would have to trap them to get them medical attention.n I have very mixed feelings about feeding them. I love cats and am enjoying watching them yet I don't like the idea of not being a rresponsible pet owner but not getting them the needed shots and nutering.
I have written a book again. I read the posting daily but don't feel like I need to add my 2 cents worth as usually someone has already said what I am thinking. 
Have a great day and happy knitting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> We have the purple martins here, too. And a lot of people build bird houses specifically for them to keep the mosquito population down on their property.
> Junek


 Great :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here is #11 of the 3 month size (and #23 grand total for all that I have knit so far, #24 is on the needles)


So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Railyn said:


> I hope we haven't started a bad thing as these kittens get older and start having kittens themselves. we don't want a herd of kittens. I think we would have to trap them to get them medical attention.n I have very mixed feelings about feeding them. I love cats and am enjoying watching them yet I don't like the idea of not being a rresponsible pet owner but not getting them the needed shots and nutering..


Agreed-- they need to be neutered/have shots but if you can catch them and get to a shelter, they'd probably be adopted & the new owner pay for things. Vet bills are SOOO expensive.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:15am and I curled up with a pup and fell back asleep after Gage was out the door to school. After today there is only 4 more days left of school.

Going to go back and catch up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Denise, Kaye, Caren and Purple.....fantastic photos :thumbup:

I love the furniture made of tires. Would be good for a patio or deck.


Happy Birthday to Zoe and Jadancey :thumbup: :thumbup:

Sandy and Allan..love and hugs to you both and hoping the answers you need will


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats really effective withthe cabled raglans and the front only. Withthat yarn much more would have been too busy but that gives it enough to be interesting but not overpowering for the yarn.


The cable is on the back to, and I was worried about it being to busy for the cable to show but I think it is just right.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We have the purple martins here, too. And a lot of people build bird houses specifically for them to keep the mosquito population down on their property.
> Junek


We also have them here, my FIL built a house for them but my DH never moved it to our yard, still across the road where our shop & granaries are, wish he would bring it here, especially this year, there are so many Mosquitos you get eaten alive! 
I bought some new repellant, Ben's, not stick like Off which I hate, & it seems to work quite well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

We had purple martins out at the house in the country, there were several nests in our barn, beautiful birds.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn, glad to hear your DH is doing better, that will make you feel better too. Great news about the much needed rain, we could send you some as we are now at saturation levels, yesterday it was pooled on the lawn, the ground so full it cannot soak up anymore, the weather forcast is for showers to continue all week. I sure hope it gets all of it out of it's system before we take off on the Harley next week.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We had purple martins out at the house in the country, there were several nests in our barn, beautiful birds.


We call them house martins here as they build theuir houses under the eves of the house.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. Sara was over yesterday she helped get the rest of the plants into the garden. I was glad to have the help. Sorry I missed morning coffee yesterday, it was very late by the time I realized I had not posted.
> 
> Today's coffee and a neat idea to use up old tires.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone today.


I really like the idea with the tires the green even though you can't see it all is cool :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll check the gin with you, or just send some this way. lol! Gotta love spell check!
> How are you all today?


I'll gladly share the gin with you .   Headed into the hospital to see how step dad is dong. THey get back more test results and radiation this afternoon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren, just wanted you to know I'm sending you and family hugs. Found a Burger King with wifi so just checking in for moment before we head over to Molakai to see Fr Damian's work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - and I understand the dangers - I really do - I guess I've always been for the underdog - we've taken away their habitat and then we turn around and kill them when they wander into what once was theirs. I just feel we have not been very caring when it comes to claiming land without consideration of the inhabitants already there. now i'll get off my soap box. --- sam



angelam said:


> Sam, the foxes kill my pet chickens. Urban foxes are becoming a big problem in the UK. There was an incident a year or two back where a fox wandered in to a house through a back door left open on a warm summers evening and attacked two children asleep in their beds! The rabies risk is very real. I don't feel very kindly towards them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your robins certainly look different than ours. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Wimbledon starts this week so it is bound to rain at some point.
> Lovely holiday photos.
> Healing vibes and hugs tio all. Hope you all have a good week.
> Monday photos....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I will join you in wishing them a happy birthday - hope they both have a good day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> There are two names on the Birthday List today, that seem to ring a bell- Zoe (5mmdpn's) definitely is part of the Tea Party, and jadancey, I am sure sometimes posts here too, so I hope my memory lapse is not too great
> 
> And Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I take a nap. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Loved this comment. There are many places worldwide that resemble other places. The plains near Salisbury in England are very much like our western KS plains.
> 
> Poledra, glad you had a good trip, sorry for the rain but the coolness was probably a blessing. TY for the pix.
> 
> Sam, you sure do keep late bedtimes! I'd never make it the next day if I stayed up that late. how do you do it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you guys know all my secrets too well. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Kansas, most days he doesn't do it well. LOLOL
> 
> He may get over to Heidi's for breakfast about nine-ish and the go back home and sleep until much later in the day. (grin)
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very clever - wonder how they get the "rattan" bottom to stay put - I don't see any fasteners. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. Sara was over yesterday she helped get the rest of the plants into the garden. I was glad to have the help. Sorry I missed morning coffee yesterday, it was very late by the time I realized I had not posted.
> 
> Today's coffee and a neat idea to use up old tires.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending him tons of healing energy. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> god morning June. Clean up is nearly finished will post hoots later today I hope. This morning I have dr appts for the teens and myself. Routine nothing out of the ordinary. I love the tire ideas might try one or two of them myself, or maybe out at mum's.
> Update on stepfather- he has been in hospital they are ruining more tests, He has had one radiation treatment. he says he is going to die any ways.
> OUt the door before we are late for the dr. Will try to catch up later today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tonight is Ayden's first tourney game - he is also in the traveling all star team. plus we have Avery's tournies. baseball through july - yeah. Heidi is in town for some "stress food". think it is going to be celery - the diet started today - no more graduation parties to go to. lol

so if it doesn't rain - and it looks like it could at any time - we will be at the ball field quite a bit this week. the weather calls for thunder storms every day - i'm hoping they arrive during the night. 

have not been able to mow - it get about dry enough and then it rains again. we will be able to bale it before too long.

the wind just picked up - really blowing - hmmm - this make bring rain - maybe I should shut the front door.

don't think it is going to hit us - we'll see. meanwhile - I need to get in the shower.

sam


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi everyone. Have been too tired this week to chat much. Now my computer is on the blink--- cooling fan has stopped working. With the move coming up and all the stuff I still have to get ready I guess it is a blessing in disguise. I will be thinking of you all and get back with you sometime in July. Computer fix will be after we get settled.
Until then I wish you all good health and happy days.
Hugs,
Evelyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Have been too tired this week to chat much. Now my computer is on the blink--- cooling fan has stopped working. With the move coming up and all the stuff I still have to get ready I guess it is a blessing in disguise. I will be thinking of you all and get back with you sometime in July. Computer fix will be after we get settled.
> Until then I wish you all good health and happy days.
> Hugs,
> Evelyn


Hope all goes well with your move.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Best wishes for yor new home :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was outside working but had to come in, the heavens opened again. Only 21C/69F but feels like a sauna.I was trying to trim the clematis that grows over the old truck box where I used to grow tomatoes before the wood bottom rotted, I want to spray the dirt in the box with Roundup ad it's one big mat of weeds but don't want to kill the clematis. Didn't get as much trimmed as I wanted as there are 3 birds nests among the tangle, one with eggs, another with 1 egg & a baby bird & the 3 rd was buried so deep I couldn't see in it. Will have to be extra careful in that area. Still haven't got the big flower bed weeded, just too wet, may have to pull what I can reach & leve it until we get back, won't be able to find the flowers by then I'm sure. The garden is already starting to produce, brought in more radish, lettuce, spinach, onions & asparagus so worth the effort when you can pick the fresh stuff. 
The rain doesnt look like it will stop soon so I guess I may as well give up on going outside again & go have a shower


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

This was a pop up this morning when I was reading the KP digest, really pretty & a pretty reasonable price, i think, love the beautiful green.

http://www.aransweatermarket.com/ladies-knitwear/capes-shawls-dresses?product_id=2262&gclid=CJHOgJHSjL8CFbNzMgod6TwAPQ


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope all goes well with your move.


Ditto, Evelyn--it's a huge job, for sure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got another bin of old tree debris out to the curb--plan to get out there and cut up the rest as I can. I enjoy the physical work outside, but I wish it were growing a garden instead of getting a nuisance out! :roll: Anyhow, I can see a real dent now in the pile, so it's encouraging.

I've still not knitted (this may be a new record...) but may be about ready to start on something small. I'll have to see.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ejs - we will miss you and will be looking for you come july - just remember your chair is always empty waiting for you. hope the move goes well and you get settled in real quick. we'll be thinking of you and saying some prayers on you and dh's behalf. --- sam



EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Have been too tired this week to chat much. Now my computer is on the blink--- cooling fan has stopped working. With the move coming up and all the stuff I still have to get ready I guess it is a blessing in disguise. I will be thinking of you all and get back with you sometime in July. Computer fix will be after we get settled.
> Until then I wish you all good health and happy days.
> Hugs,
> Evelyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - it did rain - we got a good 5/10 pour and that was about it. evidently they got more in town and at tinora so the game for tonight has been cancelled. 72° but I think it feels cooler - Heidi is always hot so she is "sweltering" - lol. so - I guess I have the evening to myself.

my television has not been on for a couple of weeks except for last night - I was setting it to record a couple pbs programs and got caught by some dumb reality show where they were running an obstacle course and kept falling in the mud. when it was over I turned it off - I needed the laughs it caused.

I have a bunch of stuff to watch - in fact I had to delete several things I had recorded to have room for what I wanted last night. but I have no desire to watch anything - not sure what that is all about.

I have two dishrags started so think I will work on them for a bit - using some of my stash of hobby lobby "I love this cotton" yarn - and I do love it. it feels good as it runs through my fingers. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi All! Just a quick drop in to say Marianne and Cindi were here today. It was such a good visit though I could tell Marianne is having quite a bit of pain with her knee. Cindi hasn't heard yet if she got the job she interviewed for; hopefully will hear something tomorrow or later this week. If she gets the job then I'm going to go up and stay with them when Marianne has her surgery to help out. Cindi loved the bag and earrings I made her and I let her load up on yarns from my stash...I have way too much yarn (can't believe I'm admitting it).
We went to a nice little restaurant for lunch that does Mediterranean food; had shish kabobs that were yummy. Afterwards we went to Hobby Lobby and Target since neither of those stores are in an area close to their home up in the mountains. It was so good to see them both; it had been ages!

Also very happy....got a call from DH and he will be home by lunch time tomorrow! YEA! He will have been gone for 2 1/2 weeks; it will be so good to have him back home!

Railyn it was so good to hear that your DH is doing so well. I am so happy for you both. 

My embroidery machine is jammed again so tomorrow I'm taking it in to the shop. They said the repairman will actually be there tomorrow and he can look at AND had the machine cleaned and repaired. This is a new problem that has reared it's ugly head. I just hope they can get it working right; I have too much that needs to be done! I wish the shop where I have to take it was closer; I have about a 45 min-1 hour drive to the shop. Crossing my fingers it will be a simple and inexpensive fix.

Have written a novelette so will say ta-ta for now. TTYL Hugs and prayers for all....special prayers for Sandi's DH, Sassafras's DH, and for Shirley.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Have been too tired this week to chat much. Now my computer is on the blink--- cooling fan has stopped working. With the move coming up and all the stuff I still have to get ready I guess it is a blessing in disguise. I will be thinking of you all and get back with you sometime in July. Computer fix will be after we get settled.
> Until then I wish you all good health and happy days.
> Hugs,
> Evelyn


Good luck with the move


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Woke up this morning to the second day of rain, wonderful and much needed rain. We are so dry here, the lakes are low and there is water restrictions everywhere. I don't remember the last time that we had two consecutive days of rain.
> The knitting has been put on the back shelf as I have been sewing. I switch back and forth. Right now I am making shopping totes with machine embroidery on them. I think I will make totes for my daughters for Christmas. there is a big push here to use reusable shopping totes rather than the stores plastic ones. The store where I do most of our grocery shopping gives 5 cents off for each tote.
> DH is doing so well. He is now driving and enjoys the freedom. Right now he is at therapy. It is nice seeing him get stronger. I praise God for his wonderful recovery.
> The family of kittens that I have started feeding are growning and looking good. They are still very skiddish. The run whenever we open the kitchen door to feed them. I was hoping they would calm down but it hasn't happened so far. I hope we haven't started a bad thing as these kittens get older and start having kittens themselves. we don't want a herd of kittens. I think we would have to trap them to get them medical attention.n I have very mixed feelings about feeding them. I love cats and am enjoying watching them yet I don't like the idea of not being a rresponsible pet owner but not getting them the needed shots and nutering.
> ...


So pleased to hear about DHs good recovery. Sounds like you're coming along well too. Sounds like the second half of the year will be a lot better than the first!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - and I understand the dangers - I really do - I guess I've always been for the underdog - we've taken away their habitat and then we turn around and kill them when they wander into what once was theirs. I just feel we have not been very caring when it comes to claiming land without consideration of the inhabitants already there. now i'll get off my soap box. --- sam


You are so right and unfortunately, it isn't only the animals. We did the same with the native people!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi All! Just a quick drop in to say Marianne and Cindi were here today. It was such a good visit though I could tell Marianne is having quite a bit of pain with her knee. Cindi hasn't heard yet if she got the job she interviewed for; hopefully will hear something tomorrow or later this week. If she gets the job then I'm going to go up and stay with them when Marianne has her surgery to help out. Cindi loved the bag and earrings I made her and I let her load up on yarns from my stash...I have way too much yarn (can't believe I'm admitting it).
> We went to a nice little restaurant for lunch that does Mediterranean food; had shish kabobs that were yummy. Afterwards we went to Hobby Lobby and Target since neither of those stores are in an area close to their home up in the mountains. It was so good to see them both; it had been ages!
> 
> Also very happy....got a call from DH and he will be home by lunch time tomorrow! YEA! He will have been gone for 2 1/2 weeks; it will be so good to have him back home!
> ...


Sorry to hear about your machine acting up. So glad Maria and and C came to visit. It's been a while since you drove up there.
I know it will be a happy homecoming when Brantley gets home
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Gwen. Sending good thoughts for Marianne & C (and your machine!).


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My embroidery machine is jammed again so tomorrow I'm taking it in to the shop. They said the repairman will actually be there tomorrow and he can look at AND had the machine cleaned and repaired. This is a new problem that has reared it's ugly head. I just hope they can get it working right; I have too much that needs to be done! I 


If you would live closer to me, I would let you use my I machine. Likely it is a different format but I do have lots of patterns. I did some embroidery this morning and enjoyed it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> very clever - wonder how they get the "rattan" bottom to stay put - I don't see any fasteners. --- sam


I will look up the link mow that I am home for a minute or two. I wonder how they did it too.

Just got him from the hospital they ran more tests on my step dad to determine what type of cancer and what the best treatment will be. It is stage4 and in his bones among other places. Not a good outlook at all they say but will do there best. They can not operate because one of the masses is around his heart. It has eaten most of one lung. 
On a cheerier note, it has been a warm sunny day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the update, Gwen. Sending good thoughts for Marianne & C (and your machine!).


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will look up the link mow that I am home for a minute or two. I wonder how they did it too.
> 
> Just got him from the hospital they ran more tests on my step dad to determine what type of cancer and what the best treatment will be. It is stage4 and in his bones among other places. Not a good outlook at all they say but will do there best. They can not operate because one of the masses is around his heart. It has eaten most of one lung.
> On a cheerier note, it has been a warm sunny day.


I hope they can at least keep him comfortable Caren. How's your mum dealing with it?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caren...So sorry to hear of step dad's news. I will keep him in my prayers. 

Valerie...SO glad that you are staying strong in spirit while weak in body. Praying for energy and strength for you.

Poledra...So good to have you back. Enjoyed seeing the beautiful pictures.

So happy to hear that Texas is finally getting some rain. I am thankful that we had beautiful weather last week for VBS. Only rained a little bit on the last morning. Fortunately our church building is big enough that we can spread the children out and it does not feel so crowded. The sanctuary gets crowded in the beginning and the end, but we still have room for more. We had over 200 volunteers working on this event at some point in the past 6 months. We had many volunteers throughout the week. We even get volunteers from outside our church as some families have brought their children for this event that they volunteer even though they do not attend the church. It is just a wonderful time for everyone that we have to schedule it to not conflict with the youth group activities so they can take part. Some of the kids are already planning on next year's VBS. 

I am working this week and then taking a traveling vacation next week. I don't know if I will be on the computer much next week so might have to miss everyone again next week. I am looking forward to family visits and knitting time. I will try to get the boys to help me post some goat pictures later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Caren...So sorry to hear of step dad's news. I will keep him in my prayers.
> 
> Valerie...SO glad that you are staying strong in spirit while weak in body. Praying for energy and strength for you.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your holiday x


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your holiday x


Thanks. I certainly hope to. One KP member has contacted me to meet up and DH's family is fun to visit with. I will get to meet a few new members of the family as well so that will be fun. I get to knit in the car since I won't have to drive all of the time so that will be a bonus. I am also planning a visit to an area that was hit hard by tornadoes last week. Our church is sending gifts for those people and I will attempt to deliver the gifts while I am there.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Have been too tired this week to chat much. Now my computer is on the blink--- cooling fan has stopped working. With the move coming up and all the stuff I still have to get ready I guess it is a blessing in disguise. I will be thinking of you all and get back with you sometime in July. Computer fix will be after we get settled.
> Until then I wish you all good health and happy days.
> Hugs,
> Evelyn


Best wishes for the move, hoping we hear from you before long.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are such a dear Marilyn....I wish we did live closer. :_ The repairman will be at the shop tomorrow so I'm hoping he will go ahead and look at it while I'm there...fix it...and send me on my way..


Railyn said:


> My embroidery machine is jammed again so tomorrow I'm taking it in to the shop. They said the repairman will actually be there tomorrow and he can look at AND had the machine cleaned and repaired. This is a new problem that has reared it's ugly head. I just hope they can get it working right; I have too much that needs to be done! I
> 
> If you would live closer to me, I would let you use my I machine. Likely it is a different format but I do have lots of patterns. I did some embroidery this morning and enjoyed it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I will look up the link mow that I am home for a minute or two. I wonder how they did it too.
> 
> Just got him from the hospital they ran more tests on my step dad to determine what type of cancer and what the best treatment will be. It is stage4 and in his bones among other places. Not a good outlook at all they say but will do there best. They can not operate because one of the masses is around his heart. It has eaten most of one lung.
> On a cheerier note, it has been a warm sunny day.


So sorry to hear that news. As you say, not a good outlook. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Hugs xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

I am working this week and then taking a traveling vacation next week. I don't know if I will be on the computer much next week so might have to miss everyone again next week. I am looking forward to family visits and knitting time. I will try to get the boys to help me post some goat pictures later.[/quote]

Enjoy your holiday Pacer. You surely deserve one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, so sad about your step-dad, I hope the treatment options can at least keep him comfortable, I know bone cancer is so nasty,(my mom had that in the end)& this will be hard on your mm.
Pacer, I hope you have a great vacation


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> my step dad to determine what type of cancer and what the best treatment will be. It is stage4 and in his bones among other places. Not a good outlook at all they say but will do there best. They can not operate because one of the masses is around his heart. It has eaten most of one lung.


Before you do more, you and all the family, including SF should read "How Doctors Die" (Reader's Digest, July 2014). It might radically change what he has done.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will look up the link mow that I am home for a minute or two. I wonder how they did it too.
> 
> Just got him from the hospital they ran more tests on my step dad to determine what type of cancer and what the best treatment will be. It is stage4 and in his bones among other places. Not a good outlook at all they say but will do there best. They can not operate because one of the masses is around his heart. It has eaten most of one lung.
> On a cheerier note, it has been a warm sunny day.


Oh, Caren, I am so very sorry for the distressing news about your stepfather. But miracles do happen and I'm praying for a miracle for him.
God bless you all.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> WE do over here Sam. I used mosquitoe coils last summer outside (hadnt used those in years) and I do think it helped. They dont really "go" for me much, but I have quite a few friends who get eaten alive. LOL :roll:


I heard this today, and it made me laugh: "I sure wish Noah would have swatted that pair of mosquitos when they entered the ark!"


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> I am working this week and then taking a traveling vacation next week. I don't know if I will be on the computer much next week so might have to miss everyone again next week. I am looking forward to family visits and knitting time. I will try to get the boys to help me post some goat pictures later.


Enjoy your holiday Pacer. You surely deserve one.[/quote]

You certainly do deserve the vacation...And you're still thinking of others since you're delivering church gifts to those that have lost so much!!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Zoe, happy Birthday. Miss you.
Caren, so sorry to hear news of your SF. If he can be in Hospice that would be wonderful. They provide nursing care, meds, and believe in enough meds to control pain. Also they have volunteers who can be with patient for caretaker to have respite.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Hi All......just checking in to save a space and get notices. I have been busy lately, and add to that...World Cup! Time is so fleeting...so much too do and so little time! We are having a huge load of people here during the 4th week. Lots of prep to be done....in addition to soccer games every day. I LOVE World Cup...the world's largest party! I just wish it would last all the time! @ baby showers...am knitting like crazy, too. Sleep sacks, bibs, hats, oh....and my favors for the KAP. Almost done with them. "Cept I don't know how many might be coming. I have made 30 "things"...enough?

Best wishes to all....heart-felt prayers to those in need. Happy 4th to all....even those out of US...enjoy your freedoms! They are precious.
Carol il/oh


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everybody.....Guess what, guess what, guess what.




I got the job. They said to expect a call to let us know one way or the other if I got it. They said 24 to 48 hours, I got a call in less then 2 hours.


I am so excited going to fill out papers tomorrow.

Gotta go back and catch up


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody.....Guess what, guess what, guess what.
> 
> I got the job. They said to expect a call to let us know one way or the other if I got it. They said 24 to 48 hours, I got a call in less then 2 hours.
> 
> ...


GOOD FOR YOU-- congrats!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

They will be lucky to have you Mellie!


gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody.....Guess what, guess what, guess what.
> 
> I got the job. They said to expect a call to let us know one way or the other if I got it. They said 24 to 48 hours, I got a call in less then 2 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Long day- tomorrow is Alan's colonoscopy and pelvic ct scan... All easier after that. Thanks for all of the well wishes it really is helping... It will be an early night and morning. So glad to hear the good stuff- and so very sorry to hear the troubles. Welcome to all the new faces.....you will love it here. Take care of yourselves and each other! Luv- AZ


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thank you Kansas g-ma and AZ.

I am so exhausted I am off to bed, is just after 9pm here and I have a lot of stuff to do tomorrow.

See everybody tomorrow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody.....Guess what, guess what, guess what.
> 
> I got the job. They said to expect a call to let us know one way or the other if I got it. They said 24 to 48 hours, I got a call in less then 2 hours.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Sleep well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hope they can at least keep him comfortable Caren. How's your mum dealing with it?


So far he is comfortable, he looks so frail not at all like himself. Mum is doing her best to put on a brave face, but I can see through it. I feel bad there is nothing we can do to make it better.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

AZ Sticks said:


> Long day- tomorrow is Alan's colonoscopy and pelvic ct scan... All easier after that. Thanks for all of the well wishes it really is helping... It will be an early night and morning.


You hang in there, babe. Give yourself and Alan a big hug from all of us. Thinking about you and sending prayers.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, been quiet on here as having been very busy with family and crisises. Went to 3 day show with niece no 3 for school cattle team where I think she did well. Folowing weekend, went to Boney M concert, really enjoyed but walked out with sore ears from ear spliting volumes. Then got word of safety recall on car so that goes in tomorrow to have seat rails and locking springs replaced. And to top it off, niece ne 3, who is our precious special girl, had a stress triggered turn last night. She is fine today, having a good sleep to recover.

I'm on goverment unemployment support and wondering sometimes how I will fit work into my schedule, should I get a job. Also starting an online course which may or may not assist me to get work.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> So far he is comfortable, he looks so frail not at all like himself. Mum is doing her best to put on a brave face, but I can see through it. I feel bad there is nothing we can do to make it better.


I repeat-- get ahold of July Reader's Digest-- and consider hospice.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Best wishes to you, Melody, on the new job. I know you will make all your sisters so proud. You're a real gem, darlin'.

Many hugs, Ohio Joy

We'll be looking for your return as soon as possible for you, EJ. Safe travel and uneventful moving to your new home. Best wishes to you and DH.

Gwen, safe travel for Brantley as he comes home tomorrow.

Caren, I am so sorry about the prognosis for your stepfather.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations on the job, Melody! 

Caren, sending hugs your way--this is never an easy situation, and I do hope there is some comfort ahead for all of you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, they will be lucky to have you. I assume you are talking about the job at Walmart.
Caren, I know your big heart and supporting your mom and DSF with love will be very precious to them. And has been mentioned it's time for "the talk" most people try and avoid ie wills, burial preferences etc.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got to our room, we are both tired and stressed. Found dressing area, bathroom, sitting area. I said"wow we got a suite, but couldn't find bedroom or bed. Took a few moments for me to see Murphy bed. Always wanted one.
Driving here in rental car I wasn't familiar with was I love lucyish. Al is a sweet lovable man. However he is stressed to max. So he tells me to get in left lane for turn but by the time he can settle aphasia and get it out I have passed turn lane. GD SOB, how can you be so f'ing stupid?" says me beloved. Thankfully I knew it was not personal but his stress and I didn't need to respond with snarky remark. We did find restaurant which I knew was the next shopping center but Al confused with worry.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Got to our room, we are both tired and stressed. Found dressing area, bathroom, sitting area. I said"wow we got a suite, but couldn't find bedroom or bed. Took a few moments for me to see Murphy bed. Always wanted one..


Sorry about all the problems-- hope you have a restful night and a good day tomorrow. Glad you still have a great sense of humor as your armor-- you may need it tomorrow. Hugs, babe!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fabulous recipes and opening this week Sam, I am going to use several of those and forwarded a couple to Marla even.
> How did the ball game go? I know I will find out in a few posts or so. Hope you got your machine fixed, rather important thing to have working.
> 
> Darowil, hope you have gotten some decent sleep since Friday, it is awful to go to bed so tired then not sleep well.


The next couple of nights I have slept well so now I'm fine. usually when I don't sleep I'm OK so don't know what the reason was for Saturdays effort.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. Sara was over yesterday she helped get the rest of the plants into the garden. I was glad to have the help. Sorry I missed morning coffee yesterday, it was very late by the time I realized I had not posted.
> 
> Today's coffee and a neat idea to use up old tires.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone today.


Love the tyres- wonder how comfortable they are.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> DH is doing so well. He is now driving and enjoys the freedom. Right now he is at therapy. It is nice seeing him get stronger. I praise God for his wonderful recovery.
> .


How good that DH is becoming more independent- good for him as you say but also good for you with the increased freedome you have now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

amen to that! --- sam



jknappva said:


> You are so right and unfortunately, it isn't only the animals. We did the same with the native people!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I really miss Marianne posting - but it sounds like she is going to get the help she needs and with you playing nurse she ought to well really fast. crossing my fingers for c's job. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hi All! Just a quick drop in to say Marianne and Cindi were here today. It was such a good visit though I could tell Marianne is having quite a bit of pain with her knee. Cindi hasn't heard yet if she got the job she interviewed for; hopefully will hear something tomorrow or later this week. If she gets the job then I'm going to go up and stay with them when Marianne has her surgery to help out. Cindi loved the bag and earrings I made her and I let her load up on yarns from my stash...I have way too much yarn (can't believe I'm admitting it).
> We went to a nice little restaurant for lunch that does Mediterranean food; had shish kabobs that were yummy. Afterwards we went to Hobby Lobby and Target since neither of those stores are in an area close to their home up in the mountains. It was so good to see them both; it had been ages!
> 
> Also very happy....got a call from DH and he will be home by lunch time tomorrow! YEA! He will have been gone for 2 1/2 weeks; it will be so good to have him back home!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it doesn't sound promising - my hope is that he is kept comfortable and has an easy passing. how is your mom handling the news. this seemed to come on so quickly. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I will look up the link mow that I am home for a minute or two. I wonder how they did it too.
> 
> Just got him from the hospital they ran more tests on my step dad to determine what type of cancer and what the best treatment will be. It is stage4 and in his bones among other places. Not a good outlook at all they say but will do there best. They can not operate because one of the masses is around his heart. It has eaten most of one lung.
> On a cheerier note, it has been a warm sunny day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was outside working but had to come in, the heavens opened again. Only 21C/69F but feels like a sauna.I was trying to trim the clematis that grows over the old truck box where I used to grow tomatoes before the wood bottom rotted, I want to spray the dirt in the box with Roundup ad it's one big mat of weeds but don't want to kill the clematis. Didn't get as much trimmed as I wanted as there are 3 birds nests among the tangle, one with eggs, another with 1 egg & a baby bird & the 3 rd was buried so deep I couldn't see in it. Will have to be extra careful in that area. Still haven't got the big flower bed weeded, just too wet, may have to pull what I can reach & leve it until we get back, won't be able to find the flowers by then I'm sure. The garden is already starting to produce, brought in more radish, lettuce, spinach, onions & asparagus so worth the effort when you can pick the fresh stuff.
> The rain doesnt look like it will stop soon so I guess I may as well give up on going outside again & go have a shower


We have had plenty of rain here (but not like yours, an amount that we can cope with) and out tempertaures are cooler than yours- only 13 (55F) yesterday and not much more today. Cold for us- but is is winter. And I don't mind it, would prefer this to our summer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> I heard this today, and it made me laugh: "I sure wish Noah would have swatted that pair of mosquitos when they entered the ark!"


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what ever you have planned - have a good time - and rest. --- sam

I am working this week and then taking a traveling vacation next week. I don't know if I will be on the computer much next week so might have to miss everyone again next week. I am looking forward to family visits and knitting time. I will try to get the boys to help me post some goat pictures later.[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This was a pop up this morning when I was reading the KP digest, really pretty & a pretty reasonable price, i think, love the beautiful green.
> 
> http://www.aransweatermarket.com/ladies-knitwear/capes-shawls-dresses?product_id=2262&gclid=CJHOgJHSjL8CFbNzMgod6TwAPQ


They are lovely- would be easy enough to work one out and get the fun of knitting it as well. Maybe one day, with all the patterns I have collected from reading up in response to Julie's workshop. Talking of the workshop here is the progress that I just posted on the workshop.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

which job - wally world or the pizza place? congrats --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody.....Guess what, guess what, guess what.
> 
> I got the job. They said to expect a call to let us know one way or the other if I got it. They said 24 to 48 hours, I got a call in less then 2 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody.....Guess what, guess what, guess what.
> 
> I got the job.
> 
> Yea Melody!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

holding you both close sandy - hopefully the tests won't be too upsetting for alan - the colonoscopy they usually give a 'slightly asleep' shot and the ct scan - maybe he can sleep during that. lol they are going to come up with all the right answers and alan will soon be back in the pink. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Long day- tomorrow is Alan's colonoscopy and pelvic ct scan... All easier after that. Thanks for all of the well wishes it really is helping... It will be an early night and morning. So glad to hear the good stuff- and so very sorry to hear the troubles. Welcome to all the new faces.....you will love it here. Take care of yourselves and each other! Luv- AZ


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi All! Just a quick drop in to say Marianne and Cindi were here today. It was such a good visit though I could tell Marianne is having quite a bit of pain with her knee. Cindi hasn't heard yet if she got the job she interviewed for; hopefully will hear something tomorrow or later this week. If she gets the job then I'm going to go up and stay with them when Marianne has her surgery to help out. Cindi loved the bag and earrings I made her and I let her load up on yarns from my stash...I have way too much yarn (can't believe I'm admitting it).
> We went to a nice little restaurant for lunch that does Mediterranean food; had shish kabobs that were yummy. Afterwards we went to Hobby Lobby and Target since neither of those stores are in an area close to their home up in the mountains. It was so good to see them both; it had been ages!
> 
> Also very happy....got a call from DH and he will be home by lunch time tomorrow! YEA! He will have been gone for 2 1/2 weeks; it will be so good to have him back home!
> ...


How lovely to see Marianne and C.
Your embroidery really doesn't want to get done does it? It keeps putting up all sorts of obstacles in your way


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will look up the link mow that I am home for a minute or two. I wonder how they did it too.
> 
> Just got him from the hospital they ran more tests on my step dad to determine what type of cancer and what the best treatment will be. It is stage4 and in his bones among other places. Not a good outlook at all they say but will do there best. They can not operate because one of the masses is around his heart. It has eaten most of one lung.
> On a cheerier note, it has been a warm sunny day.


Doesn't sound good at all. How are you all going with it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - wish I was there to give you a hug - but it zooming your way - and one for al also - hopefully once this procedure is done he won't be quite so stressed. whether it was personal or not it had to hurt - so i'm sending another hug. keeping you both close in prayers and sending tons of healing energy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Got to our room, we are both tired and stressed. Found dressing area, bathroom, sitting area. I said"wow we got a suite, but couldn't find bedroom or bed. Took a few moments for me to see Murphy bed. Always wanted one.
> Driving here in rental car I wasn't familiar with was I love lucyish. Al is a sweet lovable man. However he is stressed to max. So he tells me to get in left lane for turn but by the time he can settle aphasia and get it out I have passed turn lane. GD SOB, how can you be so f'ing stupid?" says me beloved. Thankfully I knew it was not personal but his stress and I didn't need to respond with snarky remark. We did find restaurant which I knew was the next shopping center but Al confused with worry.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got to our room, we are both tired and stressed. Found dressing area, bathroom, sitting area. I said"wow we got a suite, but couldn't find bedroom or bed. Took a few moments for me to see Murphy bed. Always wanted one.
> Driving here in rental car I wasn't familiar with was I love lucyish. Al is a sweet lovable man. However he is stressed to max. So he tells me to get in left lane for turn but by the time he can settle aphasia and get it out I have passed turn lane. GD SOB, how can you be so f'ing stupid?" says me beloved. Thankfully I knew it was not personal but his stress and I didn't need to respond with snarky remark. We did find restaurant which I knew was the next shopping center but Al confused with worry.


That was good that you were abe to refrain from saying anything- I wouldn't have as I would have been stresses too- and I don't handle stress well. David is much better. Hope things settle down soon. I can't get my left and right right at the best of times. Often point the way as I know wjhich way, D has learnt that right with me pointing left means left.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great design - love the color - waiting for you to model it for us. --- sam



darowil said:


> They are lovely- would be easy enough to work one out and get the fun of knitting it as well. Maybe one day, with all the patterns I have collected from reading up in response to Julie's workshop. Talking of the workshop here is the progress that I just posted on the workshop.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't feel bad - whenever someone says left or right I quickly think about which are I throw a ball with - left - and then I am good. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> That was good that you were abe to refrain from saying anything- I wouldn't have as I would have been stresses too- and I don't handle stress well. David is much better. Hope things settle down soon. I can't get my left and right right at the best of times. Often point the way as I know wjhich way, D has learnt that right with me pointing left means left.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All......just checking in to save a space and get notices. I have been busy lately, and add to that...World Cup! Time is so fleeting...so much too do and so little time! We are having a huge load of people here during the 4th week. Lots of prep to be done....in addition to soccer games every day. I LOVE World Cup...the world's largest party! I just wish it would last all the time! @ baby showers...am knitting like crazy, too. Sleep sacks, bibs, hats, oh....and my favors for the KAP. Almost done with them. "Cept I don't know how many might be coming. I have made 30 "things"...enough?
> 
> Best wishes to all....heart-felt prayers to those in need. Happy 4th to all....even those out of US...enjoy your freedoms! They are precious.
> Carol il/oh


Sounds like you're having a great World Cup party! So sorry England won't be there!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody.....Guess what, guess what, guess what.
> I got the job. They said to expect a call to let us know one way or the other if I got it. They said 24 to 48 hours, I got a call in less then 2 hours.
> I am so excited going to fill out papers tomorrow.
> Gotta go back and catch up


Fantastic news!! Well done, I can understand your excitement. When does it start?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Long day- tomorrow is Alan's colonoscopy and pelvic ct scan... All easier after that. Thanks for all of the well wishes it really is helping... It will be an early night and morning. So glad to hear the good stuff- and so very sorry to hear the troubles. Welcome to all the new faces.....you will love it here. Take care of yourselves and each other! Luv- AZ


Will be thinking of you both. Colonoscopies are no fun but hopefully at least you will get some answers. Big hugs to you xx.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> So far he is comfortable, he looks so frail not at all like himself. Mum is doing her best to put on a brave face, but I can see through it. I feel bad there is nothing we can do to make it better.


A very hard time for you. In many ways, situations like this are harder for the family than the patient himself. Lots of love and hugs for you xx.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Got to our room, we are both tired and stressed. Found dressing area, bathroom, sitting area. I said"wow we got a suite, but couldn't find bedroom or bed. Took a few moments for me to see Murphy bed. Always wanted one.
> Driving here in rental car I wasn't familiar with was I love lucyish. Al is a sweet lovable man. However he is stressed to max. So he tells me to get in left lane for turn but by the time he can settle aphasia and get it out I have passed turn lane. GD SOB, how can you be so f'ing stupid?" says me beloved. Thankfully I knew it was not personal but his stress and I didn't need to respond with snarky remark. We did find restaurant which I knew was the next shopping center but Al confused with worry.


Sorry to hear how stressed you are. Hope a good nights rest will help some. What is a Murphy bed? I'm guessing it's some sort of foldaway bed?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

All caught up. Looks like I'm talking to myself this morning!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody.....Guess what, guess what, guess what.
> 
> I got the job. They said to expect a call to let us know one way or the other if I got it. They said 24 to 48 hours, I got a call in less then 2 hours.
> 
> ...


Great news - well done you! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Long day- tomorrow is Alan's colonoscopy and pelvic ct scan... All easier after that. Thanks for all of the well wishes it really is helping... It will be an early night and morning. So glad to hear the good stuff- and so very sorry to hear the troubles. Welcome to all the new faces.....you will love it here. Take care of yourselves and each other! Luv- AZ


Fingers crossed for an answer for Alan. {{{hugs}}} to you both.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, been quiet on here as having been very busy with family and crisises. Went to 3 day show with niece no 3 for school cattle team where I think she did well. Folowing weekend, went to Boney M concert, really enjoyed but walked out with sore ears from ear spliting volumes. Then got word of safety recall on car so that goes in tomorrow to have seat rails and locking springs replaced. And to top it off, niece ne 3, who is our precious special girl, had a stress triggered turn last night. She is fine today, having a good sleep to recover.
> 
> I'm on goverment unemployment support and wondering sometimes how I will fit work into my schedule, should I get a job. Also starting an online course which may or may not assist me to get work.


Hope things improve soon for you all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> So far he is comfortable, he looks so frail not at all like himself. Mum is doing her best to put on a brave face, but I can see through it. I feel bad there is nothing we can do to make it better.


I understand how helpless you feel, but all you can do is be there for them and I know you're already doing that. Not an easy time for you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got to our room, we are both tired and stressed. Found dressing area, bathroom, sitting area. I said"wow we got a suite, but couldn't find bedroom or bed. Took a few moments for me to see Murphy bed. Always wanted one.
> Driving here in rental car I wasn't familiar with was I love lucyish. Al is a sweet lovable man. However he is stressed to max. So he tells me to get in left lane for turn but by the time he can settle aphasia and get it out I have passed turn lane. GD SOB, how can you be so f'ing stupid?" says me beloved. Thankfully I knew it was not personal but his stress and I didn't need to respond with snarky remark. We did find restaurant which I knew was the next shopping center but Al confused with worry.


Hang in there!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are lovely- would be easy enough to work one out and get the fun of knitting it as well. Maybe one day, with all the patterns I have collected from reading up in response to Julie's workshop. Talking of the workshop here is the progress that I just posted on the workshop.


Looking good! Love the colour too. Is it for yourself?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> ....I can't get my left and right right at the best of times. Often point the way as I know wjhich way, D has learnt that right with me pointing left means left.


I can so empathise with this! I was so happy after I passed my driving test that I didn't have to think "Right....driver's door" any more.......and, yes Sam, I know it's the other way round for you, but (not that I want to start this debate up again - she says with a grin ) we are still 'right' !! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> All caught up. Looks like I'm talking to myself this morning!


Guess I just missed you! :-( Looks like it's just me here now and I need to go and get organised as I'm meeting my sister in law for lunch....it's hard work this being retired! :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody.....Guess what, guess what, guess what.
> 
> I got the job. They said to expect a call to let us know one way or the other if I got it. They said 24 to 48 hours, I got a call in less then 2 hours.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Congratulations.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> So far he is comfortable, he looks so frail not at all like himself. Mum is doing her best to put on a brave face, but I can see through it. I feel bad there is nothing we can do to make it better.


Thinking of you all. I hope they keep him comfortable and pain free.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, been quiet on here as having been very busy with family and crisises. Went to 3 day show with niece no 3 for school cattle team where I think she did well. Folowing weekend, went to Boney M concert, really enjoyed but walked out with sore ears from ear spliting volumes. Then got word of safety recall on car so that goes in tomorrow to have seat rails and locking springs replaced. And to top it off, niece ne 3, who is our precious special girl, had a stress triggered turn last night. She is fine today, having a good sleep to recover.
> 
> I'm on goverment unemployment support and wondering sometimes how I will fit work into my schedule, should I get a job. Also starting an online course which may or may not assist me to get work.


Good to hear from you again.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> They are lovely- would be easy enough to work one out and get the fun of knitting it as well. Maybe one day, with all the patterns I have collected from reading up in response to Julie's workshop. Talking of the workshop here is the progress that I just posted on the workshop.


Very nice-- love the color!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Fingers crossed for an answer for Alan. {{{hugs}}} to you both.


Ditto....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> Long day- tomorrow is Alan's colonoscopy and pelvic ct scan... All easier after that. Thanks for all of the well wishes it really is helping... It will be an early night and morning. So glad to hear the good stuff- and so very sorry to hear the troubles. Welcome to all the new faces.....you will love it here. Take care of yourselves and each other! Luv- AZ


Prayers for you and Alan.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody.....Guess what, guess what, guess what.
> 
> I got the job. They said to expect a call to let us know one way or the other if I got it. They said 24 to 48 hours, I got a call in less then 2 hours.
> 
> ...


Now which job?? Since you have to fill out paper work, I'm assuming it's the Wal-Mart job?
Either way, many congratulations!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Long day- tomorrow is Alan's colonoscopy and pelvic ct scan... All easier after that. Thanks for all of the well wishes it really is helping... It will be an early night and morning. So glad to hear the good stuff- and so very sorry to hear the troubles. Welcome to all the new faces.....you will love it here. Take care of yourselves and each other! Luv- AZ


I'm glad the hardest tests will be over soon. Still keeping you both in prayers for a solution to Alan's problems!
Hugs,


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> So far he is comfortable, he looks so frail not at all like himself. Mum is doing her best to put on a brave face, but I can see through it. I feel bad there is nothing we can do to make it better.


Oh, Caren, I know this must be so hard. Please give your mom a heartfelt hug from me, even though she doesn't know me.
You, your stepfather and mom are always in my prayers.
Hugs, dearest sister of my heart....May God comfort all of you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, been quiet on here as having been very busy with family and crisises. Went to 3 day show with niece no 3 for school cattle team where I think she did well. Folowing weekend, went to Boney M concert, really enjoyed but walked out with sore ears from ear spliting volumes. Then got word of safety recall on car so that goes in tomorrow to have seat rails and locking springs replaced. And to top it off, niece ne 3, who is our precious special girl, had a stress triggered turn last night. She is fine today, having a good sleep to recover.
> 
> I'm on goverment unemployment support and wondering sometimes how I will fit work into my schedule, should I get a job. Also starting an online course which may or may not assist me to get work.


Good luck with whatever comes your way!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got to our room, we are both tired and stressed. Found dressing area, bathroom, sitting area. I said"wow we got a suite, but couldn't find bedroom or bed. Took a few moments for me to see Murphy bed. Always wanted one.
> Driving here in rental car I wasn't familiar with was I love lucyish. Al is a sweet lovable man. However he is stressed to max. So he tells me to get in left lane for turn but by the time he can settle aphasia and get it out I have passed turn lane. GD SOB, how can you be so f'ing stupid?" says me beloved. Thankfully I knew it was not personal but his stress and I didn't need to respond with snarky remark. We did find restaurant which I knew was the next shopping center but Al confused with worry.


It's such a stressful time for both of you. Al is lucky to have an understanding wife who didn't bash him over the head with her purse after such terrible name calling.
Hope things are soon settled down.
You're in my prayers
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Right....driver's door" any more.......and, yes Sam, I know it's the other way round for you, but (not that I want to start this debate up again - she says with a grin ) we are still 'right' !! :lol:[/quote]

To which I will merely add "Of course" !


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are lovely- would be easy enough to work one out and get the fun of knitting it as well. Maybe one day, with all the patterns I have collected from reading up in response to Julie's workshop. Talking of the workshop here is the progress that I just posted on the workshop.


That's lovely!! I hope there will soon be a parade of work from Julie's workshop. I'll have to check and see if there are pictures of work in progress.
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Glad to hear the good news of folks recovering well and progressing!

Prayers and hugs to those who are dealing with their own or families difficulties. 

Things here are still wet and humid, temps are not in the 90s anymore thankfully humidity is enough to deal with. Have been taking pictures of flowers in yard etc will get them on the computer and post some. Our elderberry "bush" is HUGE this year! We are going to have a few apples, weird as we lost our other apple tree so not sure where the closest one is to have pollinated ours. 

DH is enjoying the new job so far (4 days in) says everyone is nice and friendly, a couple of slow days so far so he has been able to learn a lot of the little things that sometimes get lost in the busyness of everything. Im sure that things will pick up and he will get that part of it also. 

Melly congrats on the new job!

Better get to work, hugs to all!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thought it was time to post some of my sister's pictures. The first one was taken last week, I think, from her back yard.
The others are at the Outer Banks in North Carolina. She said she went shelling on the beach and when she got back to the Jeep, her DH greeted her like this....that man has the wackiest sense of humor!!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Carol I would think 30 things would be enough...I've only received 5 reservations.....with this in mind folks PLEASE send in your reservation asap so that those that are contributing to the goodie bags will have an idea of the number attending....I acknowledge that everyone has until JULY 21 BUT this would be helpful ....sooner the better. ALSO remember that if you are a committee chair person or teaching a class you STILL need to send in your reservation form. 



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All......just checking in to save a space and get notices. I have been busy lately, and add to that...World Cup! Time is so fleeting...so much too do and so little time! We are having a huge load of people here during the 4th week. Lots of prep to be done....in addition to soccer games every day. I LOVE World Cup...the world's largest party! I just wish it would last all the time! @ baby showers...am knitting like crazy, too. Sleep sacks, bibs, hats, oh....and my favors for the KAP. Almost done with them. "Cept I don't know how many might be coming. I have made 30 "things"...enough?
> 
> Best wishes to all....heart-felt prayers to those in need. Happy 4th to all....even those out of US...enjoy your freedoms! They are precious.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome Melody.....now is this job still with the pizza place under new management or somewhere else....you've probably said but craft strikes....


gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody.....Guess what, guess what, guess what.
> 
> I got the job. They said to expect a call to let us know one way or the other if I got it. They said 24 to 48 hours, I got a call in less then 2 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are lovely- would be easy enough to work one out and get the fun of knitting it as well. Maybe one day, with all the patterns I have collected from reading up in response to Julie's workshop. Talking of the workshop here is the progress that I just posted on the workshop.


That is so pretty, one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angelam.....a murphy bed is a bed that fold up into the wall. 

NanaCaren......prayers and a peaceful spirit sent your way. So sorry that you, your mum, SF...and all the family are having to go through this heartbreak. Take time for yourself please. 

Sandi & Alan....prayers being said for you....hopefully the tests will not be too uncomfortable and will finally get Alan on a road to recovery.

Sassafras....prayers also for your Al. I'm glad you knew that his words during the trip were due to stress and you did not take them to heart. God bless both of you and hope all turns out well.

Melody...again congrats on the job again! 

Rookie so glad you finally made it to Hawaii....now to enjoy island time and wedding. Safe travels 

June as usual your sister's photography is outstanding.

TTYL...I'm off to take embroidery machine to it's "doctor"....Margaret you are so right about the embroidery just not getting done! Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear how stressed you are. Hope a good nights rest will help some. What is a Murphy bed? I'm guessing it's some sort of foldaway bed?[/quote
> 
> It goes up into the wall.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=murphy+beds&qpvt=murphy+beds&FORM=IGRE


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

k have a few minutes before I run out the door again. Just have to go to Walmart this afternoon and fill out paperwork and then work tonight at pizza delight.

Going to try and catch up before I leave.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

re Murphy beds.
Thanks Gwennie and Bonnie. I thought that's what it would be. Don't think we have a specific name for them here - just "a bed that folds up into the wall"!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> k have a few minutes before I run out the door again. Just have to go to Walmart this afternoon and fill out paperwork and then work tonight at pizza delight.
> 
> Going to try and catch up before I leave.


Will you be doing two jobs or will you be giving up the Pizza Delight job?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

as it stands now both jobs, Pizza Delight and Walmart.

Will decide in September which one to do full time and which one to quit. 

Got to run, love to all. see ya later alligators. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> as it stands now both jobs, Pizza Delight and Walmart.
> 
> Will decide in September which one to do full time and which one to quit.
> 
> Got to run, love to all. see ya later alligators. :lol: :lol:


Far better to have too much work, and a choice, than still to be hunting for an employer. My congratulations added to those of everyone else.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking good! Love the colour too. Is it for yourself?


I'm simply following the pattern, knitting it becuase I want to. If it fits me I will claim it, if it doesn't I will decide what to do with it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> k have a few minutes before I run out the door again. Just have to go to Walmart this afternoon and fill out paperwork and then work tonight at pizza delight.
> 
> Going to try and catch up before I leave.


Congrats on the new job- somehow I missed your first posting. From thinking you might have no work you now have 2 options. What a nice situation to be in for you to decide which is best.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Thought it was time to post some of my sister's pictures. The first one was taken last week, I think, from her back yard.
> The others are at the Outer Banks in North Carolina. She said she went shelling on the beach and when she got back to the Jeep, her DH greeted her like this....that man has the wackiest sense of humor!!!
> Junek


Lovely pictures-- at least life is not boring around her DH.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Lovely pictures-- at least life is not boring around her DH.


He keeps her laughing! He tells the most involved jokes. He goes into such believable detail that right up until he gets to the punch line, he has me believing it's 
true!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie "arriverderci alligatori" to you too. That is see you later alligator in Italian.
Well got to hospital at 6am. Expect to hear from doctor between 11-12:00.
For now chilling. 
Sam, thanks for hug for both of us.
Darowil, pretty color, nice knitting.
Sandi, well Alan is through the worse part -the darn prep for colonoscopy. Prayers for both of you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> I meant the spurs - what was I thinking - I thought the heat being beaten would get you excited. --- sam


It did! I was so excited and now Lebron is opting out of his contract. My guess, to get more money. These pro athletes are so greedy! Off my soapbox before the BP goes up!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> as it stands now both jobs, Pizza Delight and Walmart.
> 
> Will decide in September which one to do full time and which one to quit.
> 
> Got to run, love to all. see ya later alligators. :lol: :lol:


Well done on getting the job. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wifi is out all month here...so will take tablet to nearby restaurant to catch up more. DH is being a pain...will be nice to be with my family tomorrow so can just ignore him. Sassafrass, hope I can develop your forgiving and tolerant nature. I refuse to let it affect my fun . I took a ferry to Molakai Usland yesterday and became engrossed in Saint Father Damien and his work in the leper colony.. Loved the sea spray and rocking of the boat but was glad for th Bonine..love to all and especially Sandi and Caren.. Congrats, Mellie.
di


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It has been one of those days.

I just posted reply to Melody, congratulations for job situation; and to Gwen regarding my registration to KAP (going by snail mail, by the way) because the computer is behaving weirdly since SIL upgraded cable equipment per his company perks. I'm not really thrilled with the new perks, but no one asked me!! lol

Tim's being obnoxiously weird today, so I'd better go help him solve his problem, whatever it is.

Talk to you later,

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> It has been one of those days.Ohio Joy


And, indeed, some days are just like that! Hang in there, babe, it WILL get better. At least I hope so!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ohio Joy and Rookie.....hope the coin flips quickly and you have a better day. Joy thanks for letting me know about the registration form; I'll keep my eye out for it.  

DH got home safely. Good to have him back. Rookie do understand how a DH can be a pain though....mine is already...LOL. He & DD are planning to go hike a portion of the Appalachian trail. I'd asked him to plan it for next March as it is recommended to start the journey then but no...he wants to do it this summer...in fact has without concern for my surgery being scheduled has set it for July 21st. Will call and cancel my doctor appointment tomorrow. Will reschedule for after KAP. I've dealt with it this long so what the heck. Normally he s much ore considerate but he has this bee in his bonnet that he must do this hike now. whatever....still glad he's home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's raining
it's pouring
the old man is snoring
he went to bed
bumped his head
and didn't wake up till morning

they got two innings done and called it because of rain - they will finish it tomorrow if the weather cooperates. unfortunately rain is called for the rest of the week.

I did not go this time - I just was not in the mood to be wet - and it would be a sure way for me to get sick. I was feeling kind of guilty not going but now I don't feel quite as bad.

77° right now at 5:30PM - and rain. the air has to be saturated - everything feels sticky. so far I am fine without running my a/c -- i'm actually enjoying being hot. lol

Phyllis was in Indianapolis over last weekend and brought Sadie (heather and dan's dog) - I am to dog sit for the next three weeks or until they come and get her. they are going to Wyoming for two weeks - leave Thursday. 

I know Sadie has made herself at home - I woke up this morning and there she was - sitting in the middle of the bed. hickory has an anxiety attack every so often so we have our "pet in" and she seems fine. I hope it continues. I've never seen a dog that drinks as much as Sadie - but then it is hot and she is used to being in an air conditioned house.

I have a couple of dishrags started - pattern I have never done before - I am liking how they look - when my camera gets back from being repaired I will take a picture of them - I should be done by then.

think that is all for now. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a bed that's in the wall - you pull it down when it is time to go to bed - it's always made up ready for you - and when you get up in the morning you just lift it up and it goes back into the wall. --- sam



angelam said:


> Sorry to hear how stressed you are. Hope a good nights rest will help some. What is a Murphy bed? I'm guessing it's some sort of foldaway bed?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unfortunately your right is wrong but our left is right - not to belabor the point.

I do find it interesting though - why do we drive on the side of the road we do - how did it happen - there were enough Englishmen in new York as it was being settled -- why didn't the custom transfer. just a thought. --- sam



KateB said:


> I can so empathise with this! I was so happy after I passed my driving test that I didn't have to think "Right....driver's door" any more.......and, yes Sam, I know it's the other way round for you, but (not that I want to start this debate up again - she says with a grin ) we are still 'right' !! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is hard work - but someone's got to do it - i'm just glad it's me. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> Guess I just missed you! :-( Looks like it's just me here now and I need to go and get organised as I'm meeting my sister in law for lunch....it's hard work this being retired! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i feel so bad for people who are unenlightened - it's the left side my dear. --- sam --- hohohohoho



martina said:


> Right....driver's door" any more.......and, yes Sam, I know it's the other way round for you, but (not that I want to start this debate up again - she says with a grin ) we are still 'right' !! :lol:


To which I will merely add "Of course" ![/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was his plan to always work in a nursing home? i just find that an interesting choice - they are lucky and i hope they realize it - good nurses are hard to find for the kind of nursing. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Glad to hear the good news of folks recovering well and progressing!
> 
> Prayers and hugs to those who are dealing with their own or families difficulties.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - it's done! looks great Julie - he will look quite handsome in it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Far better to have too much work, and a choice, than still to be hunting for an employer. My congratulations added to those of everyone else.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we talk about murphy bed and already i have an advertisement of 50% off an adjustable power bed. does that mean i can drive it laying down? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

men can be such a drag sometimes - send him to his room and go have fun. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Wifi is out all month here...so will take tablet to nearby restaurant to catch up more. DH is being a pain...will be nice to be with my family tomorrow so can just ignore him. Sassafrass, hope I can develop your forgiving and tolerant nature. I refuse to let it affect my fun . I took a ferry to Molakai Usland yesterday and became engrossed in Saint Father Damien and his work in the leper colony.. Loved the sea spray and rocking of the boat but was glad for th Bonine..love to all and especially Sandi and Caren.. Congrats, Mellie.
> di


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where is everyone - it's early and no one is on. hmmmm - maybe you guys know something i don't. --- sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> where is everyone - it's early and no one is on. hmmmm - maybe you guys know something i don't. --- sam


Hi Sam, sorry I've been missing today. Ha d 'the coven' here this morning and spent the rest of the day in the garden.

well done Melody on getting the job.

And now it's time for me to go to bed. Night night


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Went for my walk about 7 this morning and it was so humid you could barely see a few blocks-- not fog, just humidity. Not as hot as before, just more humid. Just had a call from a friend/neighbor, hubby had gone off bike riding, leaving his truck on a side road, then had a flat on bike and couldn't get back to truck. I drove her out to the truck, having a nice conversation along the way. Both her kids are some of mine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dropping by to say hello. Thanks to those for the PM's since I haven't been able to keep up. Today the piano has been taken apart and is being worked on. I hope DH will be pleased when it is all done. It started at 10 am and is still being worked on at 5:45 pm. They also came and worked on the fence today so it has been quite busy. DH forgot to tell me about the piano being worked on today so that was a surprise. Such lovely memories of being together with family this last weekend. I can't believe how tired I was though. DH called me last night from the Jazz Festival and the phone was right beside my head and I didn't wake up. LOL Fell asleep around 9 pm and woke up for when he got home and then slept the whole night and slept on and off throughout the day. Have to laugh at how a schedule that would have been normal when I was younger now wears me totally out. Of course I was bragging that my first day back I wasn't tired at all. Guess it was delayed. LOL 

Caught up on a few posts. See that AZ is with DH at Mayo and hoping all that needs to be done to find some answers and get help will happen. 

Sassafras, yay to being able to be a sounding board without responding. I got some practice today as I didn't have the house in shape for company and I got to practice on humiliation and pride. I didn't get mad at DH and I observed my reactions of being hurt that things weren't right and now I am over it. It can be fun to watch ourselves or others as buttons are pushed and to not react but just be there in the moment. You certainly were able to do that and set an example for all of us.

Caren, so hard with the barn situation and now needing receipts and having rodents around. I do so hope they get this all cleared up. I am pretty sure you can estimate things as my son and DIL lost almost everything in a flood and they were allowed to guestimate. Not easy to do and really a lot of work, but check with the company. Then please copy any papers you send in because they lost the list my DIL mailed, saying they never got it, so have copies for everything so you don't have to re-do it. Loving thoughts to you and your family as you go through such a hard thing with your step-father. There is no easy way through something like this but know that I care and send you big hugs. I have been where you are with my own father when he was younger than I am now. Hardest thing I ever did.

Rookie, so glad you finally got to Hawaii but what a time you had getting there. So sad that you had to go through all this stress and be even more exhausted before you even get to begin. There is a movie on Father Damian that I just loved. Max von Sydow was one of the lepers. Not sure if I got it from the library or Netflix. I had also read a book about him when I was a teenager and found it so inspiring.

Mel, I hear congratulations are in order. Am I right that you have the job at the pizza shop too in addition to Walmart??

To anyone I didn't mention, a Big Hello. I'm not sure I will get caught up but did want to stop by. Can't believe DH was going to take me out and I am too tired. That doesn't happen that I turn down a chance to go out.
Night all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody.....Guess what, guess what, guess what.
> 
> I got the job. They said to expect a call to let us know one way or the other if I got it. They said 24 to 48 hours, I got a call in less then 2 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Long day- tomorrow is Alan's colonoscopy and pelvic ct scan... All easier after that. Thanks for all of the well wishes it really is helping... It will be an early night and morning. So glad to hear the good stuff- and so very sorry to hear the troubles. Welcome to all the new faces.....you will love it here. Take care of yourselves and each other! Luv- AZ


I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope everything goes well.


Hi Pammie, I'm just about to sign off for the night but wanted to say hello since you are posting at the same time. :wink:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just found this recipe - talk about finger food - i could make a bunch of these and eat them all myself. --- sam

Potato Salad Bites

Nutrition facts: Amount per Serving - Calories: 50 - Protein: 2.0 g - Total Fat: 0.0 g - Saturated Fat: 0.0 g - Sugar: 2.0 g - Total Carbohydrate: 10.0 g - Sodium: 85 mg

This recipe makes 13 serving(s)

Ingredients:

13 small red potatoes (24 oz bag)
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
black pepper, to taste
1/2 cup plain fat-free Greek yogurt
1 Tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon dried dill

Preparation:

Pre-heat oven to 450 degrees.

Wash potatoes well, leave skins on and slice in half lengthwise. For larger potatoes, cut in half so they are similar in size to the others. This will allow them to cook evenly.

Add potatoes to an oven-safe baking dish, mist with oil spray, and season with kosher salt and ground black pepper. Toss well and line potatoes up in a single layer (cut side up).

Bake for 25 minutes or until a fork easily pierces the larger potato slices.

Allow potatoes to cool for at least 40 minutesor, store in fridge to keep chilled for when youre ready to serve.

In the meantime, make lemon-dill yogurt topping by mixing Greek yogurt, lemon juice, and dill in a small bowl.

Right before serving, top each potato half (chilled or room temperature) with a dollop of the lemon dill yogurt dressing.

Makes 13 servings, 2 bites per serving.

http://www.joybauer.com/recipes/potato-salad-bites?utm_source=Food+Cures&utm_campaign=3a397de9b5-LI_Food_Cures_Burger_Recipe6_23_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_35b319312a-3a397de9b5-134827485


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky you having the weather that you can be in the garden. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, sorry I've been missing today. Ha d 'the coven' here this morning and spent the rest of the day in the garden.
> 
> well done Melody on getting the job.
> 
> And now it's time for me to go to bed. Night night


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ohio Joy and Rookie.....hope the coin flips quickly and you have a better day. Joy thanks for letting me know about the registration form; I'll keep my eye out for it.
> 
> DH got home safely. Good to have him back. Rookie do understand how a DH can be a pain though....mine is already...LOL. He & DD are planning to go hike a portion of the Appalachian trail. I'd asked him to plan it for next March as it is recommended to start the journey then but no...he wants to do it this summer...in fact has without concern for my surgery being scheduled has set it for July 21st. Will call and cancel my doctor appointment tomorrow. Will reschedule for after KAP. I've dealt with it this long so what the heck. Normally he s much ore considerate but he has this bee in his bonnet that he must do this hike now. whatever....still glad he's home.


I can so relate to that. I well remember the days when I wondered why in the world I ever married that so and so. But after he's been gone so many years, I tend to forget those days. 
BUt you're doing a great job of being the understanding wife. But he should be more considerate....he knows how long you've been dealing with your hip.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> unfortunately your right is wrong but our left is right - not to belabor the point.
> 
> I do find it interesting though - why do we drive on the side of the road we do - how did it happen - there were enough Englishmen in new York as it was being settled -- why didn't the custom transfer. just a thought. --- sam


Sam, there's a program on the History2 channel about American slang and that was one of the questions asked. Let me see if I remember correctly. When the settlers went West, we all know they drove Conestoga wagons. When they were first used, the driver walked beside the wagon and not seated at the front. The brake lever was on the right side so he walked on that side so he could stop the wagon when necessary. If he walked on the left side, he would be hit by oncoming wagons.
It's a very interesting program. They've done programs on the words and sayings we get from foreign languages. And surprisingly a lot of them are from the Irish who immigrated in the mid 19th century.
JuneK


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Dropping by to say hello. Thanks to those for the PM's since I haven't been able to keep up. Today the piano has been taken apart and is being worked on. I hope DH will be pleased when it is all done. It started at 10 am and is still being worked on at 5:45 pm. They also came and worked on the fence today so it has been quite busy. DH forgot to tell me about the piano being worked on today so that was a surprise. Such lovely memories of being together with family this last weekend. I can't believe how tired I was though. DH called me last night from the Jazz Festival and the phone was right beside my head and I didn't wake up. LOL Fell asleep around 9 pm and woke up for when he got home and then slept the whole night and slept on and off throughout the day. Have to laugh at how a schedule that would have been normal when I was younger now wears me totally out. Of course I was bragging that my first day back I wasn't tired at all. Guess it was delayed. LOL
> 
> Caught up on a few posts. See that AZ is with DH at Mayo and hoping all that needs to be done to find some answers and get help will happen.
> 
> ...


I hope everything will fall into place for you. I know it is hard doing repairs while trying to keep life as normal as possible. Did they get the piano put back together? What a mess! I have my grandmother's and it is so old it cannot be tuned. It is rather plain, and I wish it were more ornate, but I still see her playing and wouldn't trade it for anything. At least not at this time!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've heard some thunder, but so far, no rain. We got some yesterday, so I hope we will get some. We really need it.

DD and I went to my sister's yesterday. I wanted to bring the boys home, but DBL didn't want me to since they are coming next week. DS and I laughed because he doesn't have near the responsibility of the boys, but doesn't want them to be gone! We had a wonderful time, and I'm looking forward to their visit next week!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the well wishes for my vacation. Plans are coming along nicely for our vacation. We will be gone for about a week and then a few days to recoup at home when we return. DH's parents are wonderful people and I have to schedule a year out to visit them as MIL has not slowed down since she learned to walk. She is returning from a trip two days before we arrive. She is enjoying time with her sisters this week. I now have contact information for two of the people in the tornado stricken town. I am thinking that I might need to bring some knitting needles and yarn to donate in case any of the homes that were destroyed belong to any knitters. One of the people is a cousin to one of our church members so I got private numbers that are not released to so many other people. I plan to knit, visit with family, play games with MIL, visit with KP member and hope to do a surprise birthday celebration for MIL as her birthday will be a few weeks after our visit. We will try to squeeze in a visit to one of the hospitals while we are there as we usually donate premie outfits whenever we are in town. It is our way of saying thanks to them for helping us to keep our son alive when we had him 2 1/2 months early while on vacation almost 25 years ago. That is my son who recently got engaged. DH just wants to be lazy and do nothing, but boys and MIL and myself will be bored with that option. DH will play games with us though. 

Congrats on new job Gagesmom. I also want to thank you for sharing the special treat you received for volunteering at Gage's school. I showed our VBS director and she loved it so much that we used the idea to thank our awesome volunteers for VBS. We had over 200 volunteers for VBS.

Caren...You and your family are in my prayers. Such a difficult time. You certainly need some positive things happening as you have had such a tough start to this year.

Sandi...So glad that you and Alan are able to be at Mayo in search of some relief for him. I know these days will be tiring, but hopefully the end result will bring relief to both of you.

June...Loved the photos. 

Cashmeregma...So glad to have you back with us. The piano will sound even more awesome. Glad to hear you are getting the yard repairs done finally.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah - it's done! looks great Julie - he will look quite handsome in it. --- sam


Next thing is to find out if I have the size any where near what he needs!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it doesn't sound promising - my hope is that he is kept comfortable and has an easy passing. how is your mom handling the news. this seemed to come on so quickly. --- sam


It does not sound good at all. I will be going in tomorrow to see what they have decided to do. I spent most of the day dozing off and on Seth was here I am glad Jamie was home today. I felt bad poor Seth. Even Knitums was wondering if I was going to get up.

We just had a wonderful thunder and lightning storm pass through rolling thunder, lightening that was sideways, rain ing so hard you couldn't hardly see the edge of the deck. Now just occasional lightening. AWESOME!!!! 
Going to read and try to catch up a little bit and am going to post coffee when I get wake up in the morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just found this recipe - talk about finger food - i could make a bunch of these and eat them all myself. --- sam
> 
> Potato Salad Bites
> 
> This sounds like my kind of food easy and the kids can use their fingers. Not that most of them will. I think I might have all the ingredient for it


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> i just found this recipe - talk about finger food - i could make a bunch of these and eat them all myself. --- sam
> 
> Potato Salad Bites
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> where is everyone - it's early and no one is on. hmmmm - maybe you guys know something i don't. --- sam


HI I am sort of here although am falling asleep. Lots of rain noise and light show going on here a bit of wind but thankful not too much. It is fabulous. I am going to have to finish catching up tomorrow. power had blinked a couple times I'm not too worried. May have photos tomorrow of the cleaned up mess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> HI I am sort of here although am falling asleep. Lots of rain noise and light show going on here a bit of wind but thankful not too much. It is fabulous. I am going to have to finish catching up tomorrow. power had blinked a couple times I'm not too worried. May have photos tomorrow of the cleaned up mess.


I've been around- but am busy- knitting the last guernsey sleeve- and making my crustless quiche- the Aussies won't be around usually till a bit later- they all seem most of the time to come online, in their evening, when even Sam sleeps! BTW it is 1321 hours here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, we finally had a nice day with no rain, there is still lots in the forcast so I spent the whole day working in the yard. I got my big flowerbed cleaned, its about 5 feet wide by about 170 feet long with a row of perennials in back & petunias in front. I thinned some of the perrenals, always feel guilty just throwing them in the bush. I got the whole garden tilled too. If I can move tomorrow after all those hours on my knees I will get the potatoes hilled.
Last year DH bought me this handy little hoe from Lee Valley, great for getting in around plants, thought it might interest some of the gardeners in the group. It is so sharp it cuts the roots easily.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=62038&cat=2,2300,44822

Desert Joy, I hope your DH surgery went well 
AZ, I hope Allans tests went well too.
caren, my thoughts are with you & your family, so sad to watch a family member waste away with cancer.
Pacer, sounds like you have a nice vacation planned, hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope everything will fall into place for you. I know it is hard doing repairs while trying to keep life as normal as possible. Did they get the piano put back together? What a mess! I have my grandmother's and it is so old it cannot be tuned. It is rather plain, and I wish it were more ornate, but I still see her playing and wouldn't trade it for anything. At least not at this time!


Fence is done and piano is all back together. Don't know what all he did but DH is thrilled. He was here 8 1/2 hrs. working. Apparently the sound is even better now. Pleased for hubby. It is a dream come true to have this piano. Very old and a lot of history. How wonderful to still see your grandmother playing the piano you have. Lots of special memories there.

I'm so tired I just keep falling in and out of sleep. DH brought food back for me and we ate at home since I was too tired to go out. Have to go back for another birthday soon.

We were having thunder same time as you but we did get some rain. Not as much as it sounded like it would be though.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> was his plan to always work in a nursing home? i just find that an interesting choice - they are lucky and i hope they realize it - good nurses are hard to find for the kind of nursing. --- sam


He may move on somewhere else especially if we move in a few years but everyone wants you to have experience so hes getting his at the old folks home. It is a very nice privately run home. Everything from condos to an Alzheimer's unit. He would hopefully like to work with Veterans someday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh dear, two DHs being hard to live with. They do that don't they? Fortunatelly not usually for too long. Hope these two settle down soo.Iin our case it's more likely to be me though! But I'm more likely to complain as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been around- but am busy- knitting the last guernsey sleeve- and making my crustless quiche- the Aussies won't be around usually till a bit later- they all seem most of the time to come online, in their evening, when even Sam sleeps! BTW it is 1321 hours here.


I can be on at any time at all. Going out soon, walking and looks like it should be OK and not rain on me.
Maryanne heard from the hospital today and they sent the info to her place last week about surgery for her gallbladder. 8th July- means she will still be with us and should be well recovered by the birthday weekend late July. Less than 2 months wait and as it will all cost her nothing we sure can't complain. Of course there is always the chance it will be cancelled at the last moment. So I am going to walk over to get her mail as I need a walk. And she had headed back to bed with a painful glallbladder and migraine. But she has started on FeverFew as well and looks like it may be helping but still too hard to tell for sure. She is also taking the lowest dose so can up it as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Up a bit later than usual tonight (have been going to bed earlier but also getting up earlier) LOL. I finally finished all the squares for my slip stitch afghan and I'm stitching in all the ends before joining them together. Must admit I have found that I've made many goof ups but I'm calling this first afghan my practice afghan.
Next one perhaps I'll pay more attention....LOL. I do have 2 more to make for Christmas presents so I'll get started soon. Boy....I'd forgotten how much I dislike weaving in ends...LOL Makes my hand ache.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ah so - the mystery is solved. thank you. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Sam, there's a program on the History2 channel about American slang and that was one of the questions asked. Let me see if I remember correctly. When the settlers went West, we all know they drove Conestoga wagons. When they were first used, the driver walked beside the wagon and not seated at the front. The brake lever was on the right side so he walked on that side so he could stop the wagon when necessary. If he walked on the left side, he would be hit by oncoming wagons.
> It's a very interesting program. They've done programs on the words and sayings we get from foreign languages. And surprisingly a lot of them are from the Irish who immigrated in the mid 19th century.
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - i don't know how they will do Maryanne's surgery - but had it not been for my intestines not working right i would have been out of the hospital the next day with four little bandaids and dressings. i had no pain - i hate to say it was a piece of cake but it really was. i hope hers will be the same. i'm wondering with the date set why would they cancel it and why the long wait? --- sam



darowil said:


> I can be on at any time at all. Going out soon, walking and looks like it should be OK and not rain on me.
> Maryanne heard from the hospital today and they sent the info to her place last week about surgery for her gallbladder. 8th July- means she will still be with us and should be well recovered by the birthday weekend late July. Less than 2 months wait and as it will all cost her nothing we sure can't complain. Of course there is always the chance it will be cancelled at the last moment. So I am going to walk over to get her mail as I need a walk. And she had headed back to bed with a painful glallbladder and migraine. But she has started on FeverFew as well and looks like it may be helping but still too hard to tell for sure. She is also taking the lowest dose so can up it as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time to be in bed. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> time to be in bed. --- sam


Sleep well Sam!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> unfortunately your right is wrong but our left is right - not to belabor the point.
> 
> I do find it interesting though - why do we drive on the side of the road we do - how did it happen - there were enough Englishmen in new York as it was being settled -- why didn't the custom transfer. just a thought. --- sam


I have often thought the same thing Sam. Why are we ALL not driving on the same side of the road anyway?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Brrr..... we have been having some yucky weather the last two days. Yesterday 12c and blowing a gale and sideways rain. Not a load better today. Winter has arrived.  I have my dressing gown on over clothes at the moment at 5pm. LOL Oh well, the sooner Winter comes the sooner we get it over with.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Dropping by to say hello. Thanks to those for the PM's since I haven't been able to keep up. Today the piano has been taken apart and is being worked on. I hope DH will be pleased when it is all done. It started at 10 am and is still being worked on at 5:45 pm. They also came and worked on the fence today so it has been quite busy. DH forgot to tell me about the piano being worked on today so that was a surprise. Such lovely memories of being together with family this last weekend. I can't believe how tired I was though. DH called me last night from the Jazz Festival and the phone was right beside my head and I didn't wake up. LOL Fell asleep around 9 pm and woke up for when he got home and then slept the whole night and slept on and off throughout the day. Have to laugh at how a schedule that would have been normal when I was younger now wears me totally out. Of course I was bragging that my first day back I wasn't tired at all. Guess it was delayed. LOL
> 
> Hello Cashmeregma, nice to see you back. I'm pleased your family get together went well and you have been left with some happy memories. I can understand your tiredness, probably emotional as well as physical. I hope your piano is now back together and DH is happy with it. I'm sure with someone of his talents he can hear any little defect and it has to be perfect. Wish I could hear him playing it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been around- but am busy- knitting the last guernsey sleeve- and making my crustless quiche- the Aussies won't be around usually till a bit later- they all seem most of the time to come online, in their evening, when even Sam sleeps! BTW it is 1321 hours here.


Judging by your avatar I'm guessing you've finished the blue gansey. Well done! Hope DGS likes it. I made your crustless quiche yesterday, yummy, though I can't see it lasting four days. I keep going back to the fridge to have just a little bit more!! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The fox cubs were playing in the garden last night, boy can they run fast.
I have had to put extra netting over my strawberries and raspberries as the blackbird is determined that I shall not have any, but I will!
sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
Wednesday photos......


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The fox cubs were playing in the garden last night, boy can they run fast.
> I have had to put extra netting over my strawberries and raspberries as the blackbird is determined that I shall not have any, but I will!
> sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> Wednesday photos......


Lovely photos! Strawberries must be a high value food for blackbirds. They are at ours too. Prayers for everyone that needs then as well as those that don't.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It does not sound good at all. I will be going in tomorrow to see what they have decided to do. I spent most of the day dozing off and on Seth was here I am glad Jamie was home today. I felt bad poor Seth. Even Knitums was wondering if I was going to get up.
> 
> We just had a wonderful thunder and lightning storm pass through rolling thunder, lightening that was sideways, rain ing so hard you couldn't hardly see the edge of the deck. Now just occasional lightening. AWESOME!!!!
> Going to read and try to catch up a little bit and am going to post coffee when I get wake up in the morning.


You obviously needed the sleep. Take care of yourself, this is a very stressful time for all of you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - i don't know how they will do Maryanne's surgery - but had it not been for my intestines not working right i would have been out of the hospital the next day with four little bandaids and dressings. i had no pain - i hate to say it was a piece of cake but it really was. i hope hers will be the same. i'm wondering with the date set why would they cancel it and why the long wait? --- sam


This is the public system so it costs her nothing- she has no insurance of any type. If emergencies crop up they have priority and so may need to be cancelled. 
I'll tell her you had no pain- she saw me and I had a lot of pain because I had been so unwell before hand- but she does know that I was sick, and so she knows how much worse she could beand that this is why I had so much pain. I did have key hole but it is clear that it was complicated- I was told to be very careful of what I did for 6 weeks after just like in the past. About the same time I worked with someone who was back at work within a week, no way could I have gone back by then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have often thought the same thing Sam. Why are we ALL not driving on the same side of the road anyway?


I always thought the Americans did it deliberately to be difficult- while they were fighting the War of Independence- have nothing to substantiate that though. Odd thing is it put them on the same side as the French whom they were also battling. (weren't they? happy to be corrected- I can't get google to function currently!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Brrr..... we have been having some yucky weather the last two days. Yesterday 12c and blowing a gale and sideways rain. Not a load better today. Winter has arrived.  I have my dressing gown on over clothes at the moment at 5pm. LOL Oh well, the sooner Winter comes the sooner we get it over with.


It is pretty much the same here- although the rain system is coming from the north- so the temperature is warmer- 16 degrees outside- but very wet- Nelson has flooded again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Judging by your avatar I'm guessing you've finished the blue gansey. Well done! Hope DGS likes it. I made your crustless quiche yesterday, yummy, though I can't see it lasting four days. I keep going back to the fridge to have just a little bit more!! Thanks for the recipe.


I am afraid my estimate of three days worth of meals has proven optimistic! I can consume it quite easily in two! The Blue Gansey is ready to go to Christchurch- but I must finish the one (cream) for DGD- she is happy it is cream because as she rightly says it will go with more colours. Next week I must get her her Cluedo she asked for I will purchase it from the Auction site, Trademe. As I am sending DGS more Meccano (Erector) I need to make sure the _Matariki_ gift (mid winter constellation that rises here- marking the Maori New Year)is balanced for the two of them.
I am glad you like the Quiche!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The fox cubs were playing in the garden last night, boy can they run fast.
> I have had to put extra netting over my strawberries and raspberries as the blackbird is determined that I shall not have any, but I will!
> sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> Wednesday photos......


We don't get the same wildlife at all here! just the exotic cat (there are only bats that are native mammals) and of course the marauding dogs- but since Ringo had his operation he is not so interesting to them. Blackbirds we do have, along with Thrushes, and Sparrows- pity they were brought here- but I guess people wanted something to remind them of home- like the gorse that the European Settlers spread as a little gift when they were visiting- the bane of farmers here. It covers so much land and is so difficult to eradicate. The squirrel looks like he has a razor back- but it is his tail!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I always thought the Americans did it deliberately to be difficult- while they were fighting the War of Independence- have nothing to substantiate that though. Odd thing is it put them on the same side as the French whom they were also battling. (weren't they? happy to be corrected- I can't get google to function currently!)


No they liked the French. The French Revolution encouraged the American settlers to go ahead and revolt. The French gave them the Statue of Liberty after they gained their liberty from England. (Well I am assume it was after they gained their liberty that the French gave it to them!). 
SO I find it surprising that at a time they were rejecting everything English they kept the imperial system and didn't go metric like the French (think the metric system came from France).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No they liked the French. The French Revolution encouraged the American settlers to go ahead and revolt. The French gave them the Statue of Liberty after they gained their liberty from England. (Well I am assume it was after they gained their liberty that the French gave it to them!).
> SO I find it surprising that at a time they were rejecting everything English they kept the imperial system and didn't go metric like the French (think the metric system came from France).


The Statue of Liberty is Nineteenth Century, surely?


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Statue of Liberty is Nineteenth Century, surely?


 Here is a link that gives you some information.

http://www.nps.gov/stli/index.htm


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Here is a link that gives you some information.
> 
> http://www.nps.gov/stli/index.htm


Thanks for that Silverowl! It is a pain when one cannot get google to work! I've tried uninstalling but the system did not like that either!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I always thought the Americans did it deliberately to be difficult- while they were fighting the War of Independence- have nothing to substantiate that though. Odd thing is it put them on the same side as the French whom they were also battling. (weren't they? happy to be corrected- I can't get google to function currently!)


By the time that War was well along, the French were on our side, fighting against the British troops, Julie. the Marquis de Lafayette and others had joined the fray--mostly out of a desire to defeat the Brits who were annoying them, as well as in support of the colonists.

The French and Indian struggles occurred a good bit earlier in time. General Washington was a part of that conflict when he was a younger man. That was also known as the Seven Years' War but it went on for 9 years.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> No they liked the French. The French Revolution encouraged the American settlers to go ahead and revolt. The French gave them the Statue of Liberty after they gained their liberty from England. (Well I am assume it was after they gained their liberty that the French gave it to them!).
> SO I find it surprising that at a time they were rejecting everything English they kept the imperial system and didn't go metric like the French (think the metric system came from France).


Sorry, Margaret, but the French Revolution didn't occur until nearly 15 years after the American revolution against the British insistence that colonists in America weren't truly British citizens and were a separate lot, subject to laws that even the lowest class of royal subjects residing in Great Britain would not have accepted. Seventeen seventy-five saw the Declaration of Independence while the French didn't revolt against their king until 1789.

The statue of Liberty was not received until after the American Civil War which ended in 1865. The statue came over some time in the last quarter of the 19th century.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Next thing is to find out if I have the size any where near what he needs!


It's hard to guesstimate size at your DGS's age. They grow so fast, you'd like for him to get some use from it before he outgrows it!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very soggy Great Bend, it is still raining at the moment it is a nice drizzly rain. It is 20c/68f at 8:01 in the morning and very muggy. Seth will be here today for an overnight. He is looking forward to it. We were going to camp, the rain is not to stop until tomorrow. We will have to compromise and camp another time. 

Today's coffee. I would love to make this. 


Healing hugs for everyone today.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> He may move on somewhere else especially if we move in a few years but everyone wants you to have experience so hes getting his at the old folks home. It is a very nice privately run home. Everything from condos to an Alzheimer's unit. He would hopefully like to work with Veterans someday.


It sounds as if he has a plan in place. Praying it all works out for him.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> ah so - the mystery is solved. thank you. --- sam


It's a shame you don't have that channel, Sam. We get expanded cable...that, the 2 dvr's and high speed internet is expensive but we figure it's no more than if we went to the movies regularly!
They've done the origins of phrases we get from clothing, horses and horse racing and sports. I've forgotten what's on for this Sat.
Really interesting, well, at least to me.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The fox cubs were playing in the garden last night, boy can they run fast.
> I have had to put extra netting over my strawberries and raspberries as the blackbird is determined that I shall not have any, but I will!
> sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> Wednesday photos......


Thanks for the pictures of your garden visitors. The fox family evidently feels right at home!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I always thought the Americans did it deliberately to be difficult- while they were fighting the War of Independence- have nothing to substantiate that though. Odd thing is it put them on the same side as the French whom they were also battling. (weren't they? happy to be corrected- I can't get google to function currently!)


No, we fought the French with the British before the War of Independence. Then the British just couldn't accept the fact that we were no longer their colony and we had to fight them again in the War of 1812.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> No they liked the French. The French Revolution encouraged the American settlers to go ahead and revolt. The French gave them the Statue of Liberty after they gained their liberty from England. (Well I am assume it was after they gained their liberty that the French gave it to them!).
> SO I find it surprising that at a time they were rejecting everything English they kept the imperial system and didn't go metric like the French (think the metric system came from France).


Sorry to correct you but our Revolution was BEFORE the French revolted. 
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very soggy Great Bend, it is still raining at the moment it is a nice drizzly rain. It is 20c/68f at 8:01 in the morning and very muggy. Seth will be here today for an overnight. He is looking forward to it. We were going to camp, the rain is not to stop until tomorrow. We will have to compromise and camp another time.
> 
> Today's coffee. I would love to make this.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone today.


Morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee as always. Nice lacy top but I somehow can't see me wearing it!! :lol: :lol: Enjoy your day with Seth.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> No they liked the French. The French Revolution encouraged the American settlers to go ahead and revolt. The French gave them the Statue of Liberty after they gained their liberty from England. (Well I am assume it was after they gained their liberty that the French gave it to them!).
> SO I find it surprising that at a time they were rejecting everything English they kept the imperial system and didn't go metric like the French (think the metric system came from France).


The French was very generous in gifting us with one of the major symbols of our country. It was after our independence was won but about 100 yrs later.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Statue of Liberty is Nineteenth Century, surely?


Yes, it is, Julie.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> By the time that War was well along, the French were on our side, fighting against the British troops, Julie. the Marquis de Lafayette and others had joined the fray--mostly out of a desire to defeat the Brits who were annoying them, as well as in support of the colonists.
> 
> The French and Indian struggles occurred a good bit earlier in time. General Washington was a part of that conflict when he was a younger man. That was also known as the Seven Years' War but it went on for 9 years.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think the French loved anyone who fought the British. "The enemy of my enemy is my friend" to paraphrase!!
And we know how long there's been enmity between 
those two!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very soggy Great Bend, it is still raining at the moment it is a nice drizzly rain. It is 20c/68f at 8:01 in the morning and very muggy. Seth will be here today for an overnight. He is looking forward to it. We were going to camp, the rain is not to stop until tomorrow. We will have to compromise and camp another time.
> 
> Today's coffee. I would love to make this.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone today.


Good morning, Caren. Thanks for our morning coffee. That's a lovely cover-up but I have no one to make it for.
So sorry to hear the rain ruined the camping plans.
Sounds as if a good night's rest made a difference for you.
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I think the French loved anyone who fought the British. "The enemy of my enemy is my friend" to paraphrase!!
> And we know how long there's been enmity between
> those two!!
> Junek


It's called forever , June. !


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee as always. Nice lacy top but I somehow can't see me wearing it!! :lol: :lol: Enjoy your day with Seth.


Good morning Angela. You are most welcome for the coffee. I would have to line it I think to wear it. or make it for my Chrissy who could pull it off easily. 
We are thinking will pitch the tang n the back room and have a campout any ways.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Thanks for our morning coffee. That's a lovely cover-up but I have no one to make it for.
> So sorry to hear the rain ruined the camping plans.
> Sounds as if a good night's rest made a difference for you.
> Junek


Good morning June. My pleasure to share morning coffee. I think I must have been more tired that I thought. The humidity today is dreadful even indoors with the A/C running. A good day to use the oven and dry it out a little.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sorry, Margaret, but the French Revolution didn't occur until nearly 15 years after the American revolution against the British insistence that colonists in America weren't truly British citizens and were a separate lot, subject to laws that even the lowest class of royal subjects residing in Great Britain would not have accepted. Seventeen seventy-five saw the Declaration of Independence while the French didn't revolt against their king until 1789.
> 
> The statue of Liberty was not received until after the American Civil War which ended in 1865. The statue came over some time in the last quarter of the 19th century.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So much for my school history! Clearly well learnt (maybe taught who knows though I doubt whether it was that bad. Wonder what the connection was between America and France that they kept making so much of was- not the Civil War as I never studied that).

Went to bed and woke after after 15 minutes so after lying htere for a while decided I may as well get up again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> It's called forever , June. !


Wonder how France and England managed to be on the same side in two World Wars?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The fox cubs were playing in the garden last night, boy can they run fast.
> I have had to put extra netting over my strawberries and raspberries as the blackbird is determined that I shall not have any, but I will!
> sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> Wednesday photos......


Good afternoon Purple. The fox cub is getting to be quite big. The birds have gotten nearly all of my wild strawberries. the raspberries and blueberries aren't ready yet so are still safe for now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie...Love your newly finished gansey. Saw it on your workshop. Just wonderful.

Puplover...So glad DH likes his work. Sounds like he is a loving, compassionate man. I do hope his dream of working with veterans comes true.

Had to laugh at Darowil saying, "Oh dear, two DHs being hard to live with." I find one quite enough, but yes, two would be hard to live with. LOL I do know what you meant but just couldn't resist. So sorry DD is still suffering with her GB but glad surgery is around the corner now. Sorry to hear you were so sick before you had your GB surgery. Hope these problems are all behind you now. Take it you are a spunky one since you said you are likely to be the difficult one. Here's to spunky women!!!!:thumbup: :thumbup: 

Gwenie...Can't wait to see your afghan.

Sugarsugar...It must feel very cold for you after such a hot summer and now the wind and rain. Humidity always intensifies the cold or heat. Stay safe.

Thanks Angelam. Yes, he really is thrilled with the piano and I hope so. It wasn't cheap but in this house, the piano comes second, after me, I'm first. Wasn't always this way but we have both become wiser with age, thank goodness.

Purple...Love the nature shots. You are quite the excellent photographer. Quite a gathering around that dish. Do you feed them something in that? Gorgeous fox cub!!!

Interesting history lesson today. I do so love history and with my memory, I find it interesting over and over. LOL

Caren...Seth will be disappointed. My grandkids put up a tent in the house once. Must be one that doesn't need things pounded in the ground but with a pop-up frame. Maybe you could do that if your tent is the same? Or when he goes to sleep put up some blankets over chairs and let him sleep on the floor under them. Not the same, but would feel different from normal in the house sleeping. You will have fun no matter what you do, I'm sure. Pretty cover-up. Ahhhhh, see you have the same idea already about the tent. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

There will be a department picnic soon. I used to have to be in charge of all get-togethers when DH was head of the department before we moved to Germany. He did not want to be head of it when we moved back and hopes to be retired before they decide he has to do it. One thing I used to do was get all the people in the department together once a month in a restaurant, and it was very conducive to good relationships but the parties I had to have at home were so much work and I was working full-time with lots of responsibilities then. Now I just get to go and take a dish. Love it. Not looking forward to another trip to Canada this weekend but am looking forward to seeing people from up in Haliburton from another side of the family that I haven't seen for a very long time. That will surely make it worth the trip.

Sam...So glad to hear you didn't have trouble with your GB operation and hope Maryanne has the same experience.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! I just wanted to ask you all to join in the texture conversation workshop as well as the color conversation .

They started practically by accident but have taken off and I really think that every knitter or crocheter can learn a lot from them. They are not actually workshops as much as discussions and I really think that they will open doors for a lot of people. If not at least they are very interesting. I do hope you will take a bit of time and check them out. Pammy, and Pacer and others from the Tea Party have joined in and it is so nice to see my friends there. These really are interesting!!! Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You obviously needed the sleep. Take care of yourself, this is a very stressful time for all of you. {{{hugs}}}


I think I did need the sleep. Last night I still dozed off more than I was awake. Mum says she when she gets home she sleeps until it is time to go back to the hospital in the morning. My brother does the something. I am doing my best to take care of myself.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> It's called forever , June. !


SO true, Martina!! sorta like the Middle East...that conflict has been raging over 5,000 years and for some reason, we think we can end it....it's like pouring water from a garden hose on a raging volcano!!!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wonder how France and England managed to be on the same side in two World Wars?


We didn't give them a choice!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wonder how France and England managed to be on the same side in two World Wars?


Aaaaah, good point!!! Forever had a break. Guess that was the common enemy syndrome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> By the time that War was well along, the French were on our side, fighting against the British troops, Julie. the Marquis de Lafayette and others had joined the fray--mostly out of a desire to defeat the Brits who were annoying them, as well as in support of the colonists.
> 
> The French and Indian struggles occurred a good bit earlier in time. General Washington was a part of that conflict when he was a younger man. That was also known as the Seven Years' War but it went on for 9 years.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks for that Joy- I was sure I had read somewhere of tensions between the States and France- especially that which was Canada- as the fledgling States spread ever further West. Sam's and your part of the World being on that borderline, at times- hence I suspect a story behind the name Defiance. This quite likely was in my reading of the Reader's Digest condensed books- something that my Mum and Dad seemed to have lots of- but which can be so frustrating -when a writer has gone to the trouble to write- it must be a very mixed blessing then to be condensed! I do recall from school History lessons the progression of notions of Revolution- I was more fascinated at that time by the multiple Revolutions in Germany and Italy, although we did a lot about the various up-risings in Paris too. Never forgotten that the Parisians survived because they were prepared to eat their Sewer rats. NOT a nice thought.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June. My pleasure to share morning coffee. I think I must have been more tired that I thought. The humidity today is dreadful even indoors with the A/C running. A good day to use the oven and dry it out a little.


And we're trying to get rain...unfortunately the humidity is just hanging in the air. We, too, are sticky but too hot to turn on the oven!! We'll have to take out a loan to pay the electric bill since the a/c seems to be running almost constantly and it's not even July 1st. yet. 
Is the clean up of the burned barn completed?
Glad you managed to rest last night. Emotional distress is very tiring....more so than physical work.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I think I did need the sleep. Last night I still dozed off more than I was awake. Mum says she when she gets home she sleeps until it is time to go back to the hospital in the morning. My brother does the something. I am doing my best to take care of myself.


So glad you are doing the best to take care of yourself. This is going to be an exhausting time emotionally and physically. Sending you hugs dear friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sorry, Margaret, but the French Revolution didn't occur until nearly 15 years after the American revolution against the British insistence that colonists in America weren't truly British citizens and were a separate lot, subject to laws that even the lowest class of royal subjects residing in Great Britain would not have accepted. Seventeen seventy-five saw the Declaration of Independence while the French didn't revolt against their king until 1789.
> 
> The statue of Liberty was not received until after the American Civil War which ended in 1865. The statue came over some time in the last quarter of the 19th century.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> So much for my school history! Clearly well learnt (maybe taught who knows though I doubt whether it was that bad. Wonder what the connection was between America and France that they kept making so much of was- not the Civil War as I never studied that).
> 
> Went to bed and woke after after 15 minutes so after lying htere for a while decided I may as well get up again.


I hate waking up after sleeping for a few minutes...then I have a terrible time getting back to sleep!
History has always been a love of mine and since we live in such a historical area of the country, it seems to be everywhere.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's hard to guesstimate size at your DGS's age. They grow so fast, you'd like for him to get some use from it before he outgrows it!
> Junek


Certainly would- both my grandkids are on the skinny side- so hopefully things will fit!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder how France and England managed to be on the same side in two World Wars?


I think it's because England was the lesser of the two evils!!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very soggy Great Bend, it is still raining at the moment it is a nice drizzly rain. It is 20c/68f at 8:01 in the morning and very muggy. Seth will be here today for an overnight. He is looking forward to it. We were going to camp, the rain is not to stop until tomorrow. We will have to compromise and camp another time.
> 
> Today's coffee. I would love to make this.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone today.


Saw that top on Facebook a day or so ago! Can Seth have a tent in the sitting room?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I have never deleted messages on our cell phone and thought perhaps I should since the phone is now years old. I found two recorded messages from Bill's dad. One is his dad singing Happy Birthday to him from April and another, where he is telling us he just had the pacemaker put in and the procedure went well and he was fine. I talked to the daughter of my aunt who just died. She works in a hospital and deals with a lot of cases so I asked her what the reasons are that someone dies when they are doing so well. She thinks it is quite possible that he had a blood clot after his procedure and it just went to a vital spot while he was asleep. I told DH about the phone messages from his dad but he wasn't ready to hear them now, but will be once the Jazz Festival is over. I will admit it was difficult to hear it but I'm sure with time it will be comforting, perhaps.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren...Seth will be disappointed. My grandkids put up a tent in the house once. Must be one that doesn't need things pounded in the ground but with a pop-up frame. Maybe you could do that if your tent is the same? Or when he goes to sleep put up some blankets over chairs and let him sleep on the floor under them. Not the same, but would feel different from normal in the house sleeping. You will have fun no matter what you do, I'm sure. Pretty cover-up. Ahhhhh, see you have the same idea already about the tent. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> There will be a department picnic soon. I used to have to be in charge of all get-togethers when DH was head of the department before we moved to Germany. He did not want to be head of it when we moved back and hopes to be retired before they decide he has to do it. One thing I used to do was get all the people in the department together once a month in a restaurant, and it was very conducive to good relationships but the parties I had to have at home were so much work and I was working full-time with lots of responsibilities then. Now I just get to go and take a dish. Love it. Not looking forward to another trip to Canada this weekend but am looking forward to seeing people from up in Haliburton from another side of the family that I haven't seen for a very long time. That will surely make it worth the trip.
> 
> Sam...So glad to hear you didn't have trouble with your GB operation and hope Maryanne has the same experience.


I have had some pretty big tents pitched in the back room over the years. The grandkids love it. The girls used to have sleep overs with that way. The room is 30x30 so plenty of space. 
You have been busy and looks like you still will be. I miss the family picnics in the summer, with most everyone grown up and moved away it is hard to get them together. Mum's side would all meet at Lake Ontario Park was a lot of fun and games for all ages. Some camped and some just came for the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> No, we fought the French with the British before the War of Independence. Then the British just couldn't accept the fact that we were no longer their colony and we had to fight them again in the War of 1812.
> Junek


I seem to remember that being one of their Germanic Kings- the Hapsburgs wasn't it? Pre -Victoria any way!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted to ask you all to join in the texture conversation workshop as well as the color conversation .
> 
> They started practically by accident but have taken off and I really think that every knitter or crocheter can learn a lot from them. They are not actually workshops as much as discussions and I really think that they will open doors for a lot of people. If not at least they are very interesting. I do hope you will take a bit of time and check them out. Pammy, and Pacer and others from the Tea Party have joined in and it is so nice to see my friends there. These really are interesting!!! Shirley


Can't remember if I've remarked on the workshop, Shirley, but it's truly interesting. That and Julie's Guernsey/Gansey workshop encouraged me to buy a book about Viking designs in knitting. I'll probably struggle with those as they're ridiculously complicated but love the Celtic connections as they're very similar. Think it's my heritage showing!!
Thank you once again for all the encouragement you give us and really expanding the way I think about knitting.
Hope you and Pat are doing well. Any more word on the move?
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, it is, Julie.
> Junek


Again something I read about in the Reader's Digest I seem to recall- I must have been very short on reading material- I know I had run out of interesting things in then High School Library- one of the reasons why it was so great to get to Uni!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Saw that top on Facebook a day or so ago! Can Seth have a tent in the sitting room?


My friend sent me the picture figured I'd like it seems I wear tops like it. Yes we will set the tent up indoors he will love it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...Love your newly finished gansey. Saw it on your workshop. Just wonderful.
> ...


Thanks, Daralene! I have not far to go now and I will be on the cuff of the cream one, for DGD!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to remember that being one of their Germanic Kings- the Hapsburgs wasn't it? Pre -Victoria any way!


My memory may be a little faulty...but, yes, It was either Mad George or his son....can't remember exactly when the father died and the son inherited the throne.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> SO true, Martina!! sorta like the Middle East...that conflict has been raging over 5,000 years and for some reason, we think we can end it....it's like pouring water from a garden hose on a raging volcano!!!
> Junek


One of my Muslim friends was pointing out that it goes back to the conflict between Ishmael and Isaac. Rather far back in Biblical History.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene! I have not far to go now and I will be on the cuff of the cream one, for DGD!


Can't wait to see that done too. You are such a beautiful knitter and your grandchildren are so fortunate to have special things from you. I do hope they save them for their own children when they grow up. I have a feeling Bronwen will make sure they are well taken care of. I'm afraid I almost feel like I have forgotten how to knit, but I know with so much going on I am giving my thumbs a well-needed break. Was to the point where I couldn't hold DH's hand with my right hand if he held the thumb. Wondering if not knitting will do any good or if I am just avoiding the inevitable. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My friend sent me the picture figured I'd like it seems I wear tops like it. Yes we will set the tent up indoors he will love it.


That is great Seth will get his camping time!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Again something I read about in the Reader's Digest I seem to recall- I must have been very short on reading material- I know I had run out of interesting things in then High School Library- one of the reasons why it was so great to get to Uni!


And I loved the fact that when I was in 6th grade, I'd read everything that was in our little class room book case. The teacher got permission for me to check out books as often as I liked from the high school library. We were a very small, rural school but at least, there were shelves and shelves of books for me to read. I helped in the library when I went into high school. I thought I'd gone to heaven when an elderly judge died and left his library to the school. Lots of history books so more new material for me!! And quite a few of them were VERY old.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

How can it be after 10am here already. I must get a move on. Hello to our new people.

Designer...I do so hope to be able to join in. Thank goodness it will be on there for a long time so I can join in when things quiet down here. After all my trips, Florida, two to Canada, I then have the concerts in Ohio and visiting with family there. I think by August things will quiet down, but I will drop by there right now just to see. Was glad to see your post. Think of you so often. Hugs.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my Muslim friends was pointing out that it goes back to the conflict between Ishmael and Isaac. Rather far back in Biblical History.


And even before that when the Egyptian Pharoahs were fighing the Hittites and other powers for control of the area to their northeast. Before the Israelites even came on the scene.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My memory may be a little faulty...but, yes, It was either Mad George or his son....can't remember exactly when the father died and the son inherited the throne.
> Junek


I get in muddles around that time- because my source of a lot of English History was '1066 and all that' and while it is great for developing a sense of humour- it is far from detailed in what it has to say.
It is actually rather vital for Maori in their quest for title to their own lands because the one immediately before Victoria -William the 4th I think, signed a Treaty with Maori- so that the document known as the Treaty of Waitangi, which Government is still getting to grips with, is in fact a major scam. Would have loved to be able to afford to do my Doctorate in that area of our past- but I can't get funding for study.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Can't wait to see that done too. You are such a beautiful knitter and your grandchildren are so fortunate to have special things from you. I do hope they save them for their own children when they grow up. I have a feeling Bronwen will make sure they are well taken care of. I'm afraid I almost feel like I have forgotten how to knit, but I know with so much going on I am giving my thumbs a well-needed break. Was to the point where I couldn't hold DH's hand with my right hand if he held the thumb. Wondering if not knitting will do any good or if I am just avoiding the inevitable. :shock:


It would be a very sad day, if your knitting career were to be over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And even before that when the Egyptian Pharoahs were fighing the Hittites and other powers for control of the area to their northeast. Before the Israelites even came on the scene.
> Junek


I will have to get back to Genesis!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder how France and England managed to be on the same side in two World Wars?


A common enemy who would have destroyed both for their own ends?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> There's a sriracha sauce factory in California somewhere--I think it's becoming more common, though I won't eat it.
> 
> Now the pumpkin butter...I have quite a bit of pumpkin in the freezer from last fall. Hmm. Wonder if I could cook it down in the crockpot?
> 
> Family birthday dinner tomorrow, so I may be in and out over the weekend, but I'll try to catch up. My thumb started bothering me again though I haven't done any knitting. Pfft.


That factory is getting ready to move here in Texas.... Sorry about your thumb. Mine is not entirely fixed either but I'm too dumb to rest it. I was told to ice it 4 times a day...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And I loved the fact that when I was in 6th grade, I'd read everything that was in our little class room book case. The teacher got permission for me to check out books as often as I liked from the high school library. We were a very small, rural school but at least, there were shelves and shelves of books for me to read. I helped in the library when I went into high school. I thought I'd gone to heaven when an elderly judge died and left his library to the school. Lots of history books so more new material for me!! And quite a few of them were VERY old.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> A common enemy who would have destroyed both for their own ends?
> 
> Ohio Joy


and was clearly encroaching on territory France considered their own both times around.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody.....Guess what, guess what, guess what.
> 
> I got the job. They said to expect a call to let us know one way or the other if I got it. They said 24 to 48 hours, I got a call in less then 2 hours.
> 
> ...


~~~CONGRATS! CONGRATS! CONGRATS! Well Done! Proud of you!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Apologies to al for being missing in action. I have been thinking of you all and have talked to Rookie for updates on really important issues. "Life issues" have just made me really bad company lately and my computer time has been spent playing silly games to keep brain zoned out. Here is a brief update. 

Mom is much worse and will not even visit a facility. Brother was down again this week-end and she won't believe a thing he says and she "has people" she can call to fix everything her way. He has sent a letter to all siblings to call and express concern. I have told him that she must give a decision on his next visit in early July and be moved by the end of the month. I have not talked to her... Not only am I chicken... I just am done in. I guess we will go down this evening. I haven't checked on her all week.
She can no longer phone, washer and dryer, bath tub, TV and microwave are pretty iffy and she keeps accidentally messing up thermostat and the house is way too hot. We have place all picked out and a deposit down, but can't force her. We may actually talk to Dr. And see if he can mandate it.... Guardianship takes a long time and is expensive. 

Now the new wrinkle,,,,, I called to see why I had not had a scan lately and they did one immediately. Not good and am skipping the PET scan and going straight to biopsy tomorrow. I won't get results until Monday evening. Needless to say, we are stressed to the max. We have not told kids because they have so much gong on right now and I don't want them worrying or changing plans. I sure could use lots and lots of help from the prayer warriors......

Am currently at Rachel's. We took her out for special dinner last night and had a ball, but she was having some tummy issues, everyone is out of town, there were storms and she is still my baby and didn't want to be home alone at night. It is almost 9:30 and she is still sleeping. I have been up since 6 with Maggie dog wanting to come in and out. I need to get home soon to rescue the neighbor pup for a few hours since his family is out of town as we'll.

Livey and her mom are in Minneapolis at the Nationals for volleyball. They won yesterday, but the completion is getting tougher and tougher. As long as she has fun and doesn't do more damage to her foot, I'm happy. It is being streamed live so I hope I can find it tonight and watch,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

On the typical silly Jynx side of things. Went to get passport and found birth certificate. To acceptable. Came home and ordered a new one on line using credit card, which is now lost and will take a week to replace. New certificate is here but got to office as they were locking up. Maybe the third time is the charm... I'll try again Monday.

Have ripped the latest knitting project back to the start at least 5 times. If it doesn't go better this time, it is going in "time out".

Have almost finished back yard and managed to sunburn back in the process. I'll try to take some pictures. The ones I took don't show to best advantage now that I've done more planting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been playing mindless computer games to keep brain zoned out. I can't even think about doing all the catch up reading, but am thinking of you all daily. I was going to send in registration for Ohio this week, but will wait till we see what is gong on around here. 

Meanwhile, is totally infected and needs to be replaced. I went shopping but can't decide o. One so may "borrow" moms if she doesn't throw me out
of the house.

Rachel graduated with all honors and we had a great pretty for her, a nice dinner and loads of fun. She has already done orientation and has to be I. Austin on Aug. 18th for Rush. Wish she wasn't so keen on that because it is one big extra expense But I'm sure she will get multiple bids and know she will chose a good house, it a party one.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Julie, Defiance, the city, is named after the British Army fort on the very western edge of British territory--Fort Defiance. The French were exploring down the various rivers from what are now called the Great Lakes, and making alliances with the various tribes of Native Americans they met along the way. These lakes form a good part of the border between the US and Canada.

Since no one knew just how much land lay between the Atlantic coast and the western or Pacific coast, many brave men traveled about to see what was there. Some battles were fought in Ohio's western regions between the two nations. And Fort Defiance was built in that attitude.

Gen. Washington was an Army (King George's) surveyor during those years when French explorers were traveling southward along any means possible. Some of the French eventually traveled the Mississippi (about in the middle of the country) and managed to go all the way down to St Louis, Missouri (near where I am originally from in Illinois). They founded that city at some point. French explorers also made it down to New Orleans which put them very close to Spanish held territory along the Caribbean coast line.

And a few years after Washington's presidency, President Thomas Jefferson sent out the Lewis and Clark expedition. These men explored all the way to the western coast and back in about 2 years. The areas they explored were in the northern portions of this country.

US History lesson over for now. Didn't mean to take on the teacher role.

Ohio Joy



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for that Joy- I was sure I had read somewhere of tensions between the States and France- especially that which was Canada- as the fledgling States spread ever further West. Sam's and your part of the World being on that borderline, at times- hence I suspect a story behind the name Defiance. This quite likely was in my reading of the Reader's Digest condensed books- something that my Mum and Dad seemed to have lots of- but which can be so frustrating -when a writer has gone to the trouble to write- it must be a very mixed blessing then to be condensed! I do recall from school History lessons the progression of notions of Revolution- I was more fascinated at that time by the multiple Revolutions in Germany and Italy, although we did a lot about the various up-risings in Paris too. Never forgotten that the Parisians survived because they were prepared to eat their Sewer rats. NOT a nice thought.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, forgot to mention I am also treating eyes for dry eye and have to go back on July 3 for exam and possible cataract referral..... I hate doing the eye drops in the morning. They are cold and I am lousy at it. The ointment at night glues eye shut. Yuck. Managed to tear the napkin holding the hot rice the first time I did compresses and burned face...... I now have sox filled with rice and sprayed with lavender so I don't have to smell the rice. 

If it's not one thing, it's another. Nothing to do but keep on laughing.

Hope you are all done well. I know there are some challenges out there and do remember those every evening. 

Need to get Rachel up and get home. I'm so far behind with everything, I'm for going to lap myself soon. The weather is cool with the rain and need to take advantage of it. 

Can't promise to read this week. LOVE hair masks and recipes, Sam... Will check back when I can and keep you posted. Just mark my chair "out to lunch" and know I will be back when things settle and resolve. 

Hugs to all. Keep those needles clicking...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> On the typical silly Jynx side of things. Went to get passport and found birth certificate. To acceptable. Came home and ordered a new one on line using credit card, which is now lost and will take a week to replace. New certificate is here but got to office as they were locking up. Maybe the third time is the charm... I'll try again Monday.
> 
> Have ripped the latest knitting project back to the start at least 5 times. If it doesn't go better this time, it is going in "time out".
> 
> Have almost finished back yard and managed to sunburn back in the process. I'll try to take some pictures. The ones I took don't show to best advantage now that I've done more planting.


Nice to see you on here again Jynx but so sorry to hear of all your problems. Sounds like someone will have to make a decision for Mom and she will have to go with it, not an easy task. I'm even more sorry to hear of your own health issues. Please take good care of yourself and make yourself number one priority. I know it's difficult when other family members need help but you're no good to anyone if you're not fit yourself. I know, easier said than done!! Gentle hugs coming over the pond for you {{{}}}


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my Muslim friends was pointing out that it goes back to the conflict between Ishmael and Isaac. Rather far back in Biblical History.


The Christian Bible also records the various times that the Israelites were conquered by various nations after David's and Solomon's reigns. These foreign kings removed the conquered peoples and sent out colonists to take over the productive fields and business, cities and whatever. When the Israelites were later allowed to return to their homelands, the current occupiers were not best pleased with their ideas and the returnees were often careless about their part of the contract between them and their God.

Things did not go at all well for them until 1947 when the British turned over nominal control of the land--but the Palestinians were holding the high and defensible ground. It literally was a very rough fight to get control of what they'd been promised. And they still fight for it and keep vigilant.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> stuck in LA for the night...it's already been a long day. Trying to get on a flight as early as possible tomorrow is proofing to be difficult.


I'm reading this late and know it is resolved now, but hate that you had flight problems. Having hung around an airport or two in my life, I know it is not fun. Dre'a is really worried about getting the 4 of them to Europe because of summer holidays and the flight controller strike in France. She did luck out getting to Minneapolis with Livey this week, but we were afraid to even try and couldn't get mom covered.

Hope you had a wonderful time.... Talk soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks gwen - they won 15/8 - Ayden caught three flies for three outs - and when he was playing first and second base he made several more outs - and made two runs. avery hit the ball every time at bat and made three runs - also batted in two runs. so all in all they had a successful game. --- sam


Sounds like a fantastic group of all rounded stars in the making. It is such fun to watch them play and do well.....


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Dear Jynx,

Sorry there is so much going on in your life. Will keep you in thoughts and prayers.

Re your mom: Sometimes you just have to step back and allow what happens to happen. Unfortunately, for elders like your mom, it's often a traumatic event like a fall that leads to a hospital stay and discharge planning including a "cannot live safely at home anymore" order. You have certainly done more than would be expected. Please take care of yourself as much as you can.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> May I join in? Your recipes, Sam sound so exotic. The conversation sounds entertaining.


Just adding my "howdy" to a new voice. You will love hanging out with this great group and they love having new opinions and input.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreamweaver, it is good to hear from you again, but sorry to hear of your further problems and hope everything improves for you soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Julie, Defiance, the city, is named after the British Army fort on the very western edge of British territory--Fort Defiance. The French were exploring down the various rivers from what are now called the Great Lakes, and making alliances with the various tribes of Native Americans they met along the way. These lakes form a good part of the border between the US and Canada.
> 
> Since no one knew just how much land lay between the Atlantic coast and the western or Pacific coast, many brave men traveled about to see what was there. Some battles were fought in Ohio's western regions between the two nations. And Fort Defiance was built in that attitude.
> 
> ...


Please don't apologise Joy. I'm loving all the history lessons flying around today!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The Christian Bible also records the various times that the Israelites were conquered by various nations after David's and Solomon's reigns. These foreign kings removed the conquered peoples and sent out colonists to take over the productive fields and business, cities and whatever. When the Israelites were later allowed to return to their homelands, the current occupiers were not best pleased with their ideas and the returnees were often careless about their part of the contract between them and their God.
> 
> Things did not go at all well for them until 1947 when the British turned over nominal control of the land--but the Palestinians were holding the high and defensible ground. It literally was a very rough fight to get control of what they'd been promised. And they still fight for it and keep vigilant.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We have been studying the Old Testament this year at Church- but as my goal has been more to work on my Samoan- I have not followed that closely- other than that Ishmael and Isaac was a split much earlier than I had kind of dawned. We are in Samuel at the moment. I was fascinated to learn that the Muslims also await the return of Christ and the Millenium of Peace- had not realised that,until very recently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Jynx* it is great that you have been able to come to Sam's! I knew you were playing lots of computer games- assumed it was to de-stress. This is such a tough road you walk, and with the added anxiety over your own health- will certainly keep you in prayer.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Have not had much time for working with the afghan squares this week. Imagine that!! But I did hear from Kehinkle last night and she is doing quite well and hopes to be in touch more often now.
> 
> Dollyclaire is working steadily to being able to join in more often soon. Kathleendoris is away from home until early next week and is without dependable wi-fi connections.
> 
> ...


I'm out of the loop but sure hope Kehinkle is not ill or hurt... Just busy or having computer issues. Glad Dollyclaire is able to come on more. 
Guess I need to make a call and get briefed on all that has transpired lately.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My memory may be a little faulty...but, yes, It was either Mad George or his son....can't remember exactly when the father died and the son inherited the throne.
> Junek


After my last effort maybe I shouldn't pipe up here. But yes it was Mad King George (111 I think) who lost the American colonies (well maybe not him personally!). His son was responsible for making the seaside town of Brighton so popular. 
Decided to check these- and yes I did get this right. Even to which George it was. House of Hannover BTW.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from another sunny Surrey day. Farmers Market this mornng and then I'm going to sit in the garden and knit.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ginnyknits said:


> Hope you have room for one more . . I have followed you all for months now and feel like I know you. I love to hear about everyone's families, and gardens, and travels, and - just chatty news. I am currently trying to keep a new herb/flower garden alive in the heat and drought. Funny how the weeds don't seem to have problems. Maybe I will just choose a few and let bloom - if they are halfway pretty, I will just call them my native plants! I did get a big batch of pesto from the basil and froze it in ice cubes for future use. I will be mother of the groom in the middle of August, so have been diligently dieting. Haven't had any sweets in a looong time. That blueberry desert in ramekins sure sounds good.


Yeah, another Texan and so close to me. Would love to meet you in person. Did you ever shop the Woolie Ewe? Hate that they finally closed. I am at Campbell and Plano Rd. in Richardson. Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Dear Friends!!! I wanted to mark my spot in the new KTP- haven't finished more than half of last week so there will be some catching up in my future. I've been busy getting ready to leave tomorrow for Phoenix and Alan's appointments at Mayo Clinic. We will have a full week except for Thursday - I may see if I can find a craft store or yarn shop close to the hotel. We will be staying in Fountain Hills which is outside of Phoenix proper.... Not looking forward to the hoops he will have to jump through for all the testing, but so ready to have some answers and advice. I will have internet access, so I will try to check in and keep up- Hope everyone is doing ok - I feel like I am out of the loop!!!! Hold down the fort- luv-AZ


Hope everything goes smoothly and you FINALLY get some answers for Alan. Fingers crossed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have been studying the Old Testament this year at Church- but as my goal has been more to work on my Samoan- I have not followed that closely- other than that Ishmael and Isaac was a split much earlier than I had kind of dawned. We are in Samuel at the moment. I was fascinated to learn that the Muslims also await the return of Christ and the Millenium of Peace- had not realised that,until very recently.


But for the Muslims Christ is only a prophet- and one under Muhammad in importance.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've just made my reservation for the KAP in October--quick, friendly, and professional staff I spoke with and it didn't take but a few minutes. Things would have been even faster, but I'd left my credit card downstairs in my purse and had to go after it.

Look out, Defiance, here we come!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> But for the Muslims Christ is only a prophet- and one under Muhammad in importance.


You've got it, Margaret. Big difference there.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ginnyknits said:


> Thanks to everyone for the big welcome. I am getting ready to start the sweater on page 40 & 41 of the new Vogue Knitting (for soon to be DIL). It looks challenging to me - kinda scary. I ordered the yarn from Webs - first time ever ordering from that site. It was in my mailbox practically when I hit "enter". The yarn is just yummy and soft - yak and silk. But my deal with myself is that I have to block and sew up two other sweaters that have been knit for a couple of years.


Piker! I have two that have been at that stage for at least 5 years. I usually finish as I go, but if they get to that WIP stack and out of sight, 
they are soon a UFO... I am going to make a deal with myself come fall and cooler weather....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up today as Matthew needs to be at church for VBS conclusion tonight. He is in the drama as a voice actor. I just got a call asking if I could sleep at an elderly lady's home tonight so I have to get packed up and ready to go. The lady is a church member and is widowed. She was found on her floor earlier this week and was in the hospital for 3 days. She is not ready to be on her own, so people from the church and her family are taking turns staying with her this weekend and then will see what the home nurse says on Monday.


it just amazes me that the hospitals are so quick to release when it is obvious the person cannot take care of themselves. They let mo. Go when she couldn't even walk..... We really had to scramble to find a rehab place so she could get her strength back.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caren, that lacy top is lovely. I wish I could wear it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Jynx good that you have felt able to pop in again. Figured that you would be having mother issues- surely the doctor will pull strings to ensure she has to go into care the way she is. It was clear that things would come to this point as she was never going to accept it herself. And at least one brother seems to be fully aware of it now and on board
Prays for you with your biopsy etc- yet more stuff you really don't need! Do care for yourself,.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, you and Alan are in my prayers. Hope you get time to go to yarn store. Hugs.


Another thing I was unaware if... Healing vibes headed your way in massive doses. Hope it is a more minor event.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dreamweaver, I am so sorry to hear of your troubles. I will keep you and your family in my prayers


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Piker! I have two that have been at that stage for at least 5 years. I usually finish as I go, but if they get to that WIP stack and out of sight,
> they are soon a UFO... I am going to make a deal with myself come fall and cooler weather....


I'm finishing a UFO a month (and by that I mean a longterm one). Almost made it so far, Mays struck major problems has been put aside while I repeat it in heavier yarn for David whom I intended the original one. The orginal one needs to return to the UFO box and be looked at later for me. But almost finished Junes UFO.
Indeed if I don't decide to go to bed I will finish it this morning as I only have a few rows of neckband to go and about 6 inches of seaming plus sewing down the collar. Started it for Vicky about 10 years ago (that can't be right! I've got another thing knitted in the same yarn-it went a very long way!-surely I haven't been wearing it for 10 years?)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Dear Jynx,
> 
> Sorry there is so much going on in your life. Will keep you in thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Re your mom: Sometimes you just have to step back and allow what happens to happen. Unfortunately, for elders like your mom, it's often a traumatic event like a fall that leads to a hospital stay and discharge planning including a "cannot live safely at home anymore" order. You have certainly done more than would be expected. Please take care of yourself as much as you can.


Thanks, and that is exactly what we have told mom.... I have made peace with knowing that something could happen and know that will be the end of her living alone.... I have told brother that IF my biopsy is bad, he will have to cancel golf, vacation, whatever and come pick her up IMMEDIATELY. I can't have my family covering her again after my last surgeries and I sure can't help her. Just hate it has come to this. Wish the boys had realized earlier that delaying just made things worse for her as far as adjusting. 
I'm back on page 11 but need to wake Rachel and get home. Hope to stay semi caught up, but will be thinking of you all regardless.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm finishing a UFO a month (and by that I mean a longterm one). Almost made it so far, Mays struck major problems has been put aside while I repeat it in heavier yarn for David whom I intended the original one. The orginal one needs to return to the UFO box and be looked at later for me. But almost finished Junes UFO.
> Indeed if I don't decide to go to bed I will finish it this morning as I only have a few rows of neckband to go and about 6 inches of seaming plus sewing down the collar. Started it for Vicky about 10 years ago (that can't be right! I've got another thing knitted in the same yarn-it went a very long way!-surely I haven't been wearing it for 10 years?)


Yeah, time sure flies when we are avoiding the dreaded sewing up. My oldest one needs a sleeve and I may not even be able to find the pattern. What a shame. It is wonderful alpaca. I may post some pictures so you gipsies can hold me accountable!!!!!

Rachel is up. Off I go.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> No, we fought the French with the British before the War of Independence. Then the British just couldn't accept the fact that we were no longer their colony and we had to fight them again in the War of 1812.
> Junek


I always thought that war was because the US wanted to annex what is now Ontario.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That factory is getting ready to move here in Texas.... Sorry about your thumb. Mine is not entirely fixed either but I'm too dumb to rest it. I was told to ice it 4 times a day...


It's a bit better now--though I really don't know why it flared up again as I wasn't really doing anything to aggravate it. :roll: I have read three books in the last few days, though, so I count that as good time.

As for you, young lady, I am sending every good thought I have your way for all of the things you're facing lately. Big, big blessings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> SO true, Martina!! sorta like the Middle East...that conflict has been raging over 5,000 years and for some reason, we think we can end it....it's like pouring water from a garden hose on a raging volcano!!!
> Junek


Well said! To bad young people from here are giving their lives for something that will never change all because that area sits on top of oil


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, and that is exactly what we have told mom.... I have made peace with knowing that something could happen and know that will be the end of her living alone.... I have told brother that IF my biopsy is bad, he will have to cancel golf, vacation, whatever and come pick her up IMMEDIATELY. I can't have my family covering her again after my last surgeries and I sure can't help her. Just hate it has come to this. Wish the boys had realized earlier that delaying just made things worse for her as far as adjusting.
> I'm back on page 11 but need to wake Rachel and get home. Hope to stay semi caught up, but will be thinking of you all regardless.


Adjusting now is going to well nigh impossible for her, but it's got to happen clearly.
GLad you told your brother that he will have to take responsibility if you get bad news.

David's mather gave us a laugh the other night- albiet a sad one. David was talking to her about children speaking a second language (my niece and nephew speak English and Chinese which an Aussie father and Chinese mother which is what prompted the topic). And then I heard him saying, 'It's alright Mum they speak English in Melbourne'!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> it just amazes me that the hospitals are so quick to release when it is obvious the person cannot take care of themselves. They let mo. Go when she couldn't even walk..... We really had to scramble to find a rehab place so she could get her strength back.


That problem seems to be getting worse. My friends mom broke her hip a few months back, she was sent home when she should not have been & within a week fell & broke the other hip :roll: Now she is in long term care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jinx, sorry to hear about all your troubles. Good luck for dealing with your mom & prayers that all goes well with the biopsy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But for the Muslims Christ is only a prophet- and one under Muhammad in importance.


Sorry to contradict, but that is not what my most recent Muslim source said.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Jynx, so nice to see you back again. Did you get some of the heavy rain yesterday? All we got was a sprinkle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to contradict, but that is not what my most recent Muslim source said.


Well the ex-Muslims I was talking to at the weekend agreed with me-and I based my knowledge before that on a fair amount of study into Islam as well as reading since. And I assure you that while Jesus is a major prophet (and yes they are waiting for the prophet to return) he is no more than a prophet- and not as important as Muhammad. And this is a vital irreconcilable difference between Islam and Christianity.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And at almost 3am I am heading back to bed right now. Night all


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to get back to Genesis!


Believe it or not, I have learned a lot of history from TV!!! Probably because unless it's science or history, I don't really watch tv. Reality shows, game shows and situation comedies bore me to death. Well, I do make a couple of exceptions...NCIS LA for the great characters and their interactions. And The Big Bang Theory because it's so hilarously funny!!!
It will eventually get to the point that I can't find anything to watch since more and more tv is becoming reality shows!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That factory is getting ready to move here in Texas.... Sorry about your thumb. Mine is not entirely fixed either but I'm too dumb to rest it. I was told to ice it 4 times a day...


So glad to see you, Jynx. Hope things have settled with your mom.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, my dear. My heart goes out to you....May God comfort you.
I will definitely add extra prayers for you to the ones I already say daily.
Hugs, Sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have been studying the Old Testament this year at Church- but as my goal has been more to work on my Samoan- I have not followed that closely- other than that Ishmael and Isaac was a split much earlier than I had kind of dawned. We are in Samuel at the moment. I was fascinated to learn that the Muslims also await the return of Christ and the Millenium of Peace- had not realised that,until very recently.


It's a shame that Muslims and Jews are so far apart these days. It wasn't always that way. I've heard it said that some are still trying to rectify what the Crusaders did during the Crusader period. Nothing to be proud of when Richard III slaughtered so many muslims who had surrendered...men, women and children.
So much killing in the name of organized religion!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always thought that war was because the US wanted to annex what is now Ontario.


Nope....English decided they would hijack our sailors off our ships because they were short-handed...then they decided to invade the U.S. and did manage to burn part of Washington before a major storm but an end to the burning and they decided to leave since the storm was so bad. Francis Scott Key wrote the poem that became our national anthem during the War of 1812.
Of course, not to say that the U.S. didn't decide a couple of times during the War of Independence and 1812 to try to annex part of Canada. Obviously, unsuccessfully! LOL!

Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well said! To bad young people from here are giving their lives for something that will never change all because that area sits on top of oil


Amen to that. And we were told the expense of the Alaskan pipeline would put an end to our dependence of Mid-Eastern oil! They lie!!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's a shame that Muslims and Jews are so far apart these days. It wasn't always that way. I've heard it said that some are still trying to rectify what the Crusaders did during the Crusader period. Nothing to be proud of when Richard III slaughtered so many muslims who had surrendered...men, women and children.
> So much killing in the name of organized religion!!!
> Junek


And equally the Christians that they slaughtered because they were of darker skin, than themselves.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, Sam. What a great variety of recipes. You must spend hours searching for these, and we appreciate every one. Two of the recipes are familiar to me, the Hungarian tokleves and bableves, both of which my mother used to make. Only for the green bean soup, she substituted yellow beans. I don't know if she didn't like green beans (never said) but I can't remember having them when I lived at home. Loved her cooking though. Sure miss her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks gwen - they won 15/8 - Ayden caught three flies for three outs - and when he was playing first and second base he made several more outs - and made two runs. avery hit the ball every time at bat and made three runs - also batted in two runs. so all in all they had a successful game. --- sam


Good for them :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back at the airport. Should be in Maui in about 6 hours...so far, it's been an adventure!


Hope you have a great time. One place I'd like to go one day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Some pictures my sister took on the N.C. Outer Banks this past week end. She said they saw 38 horses.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister took on the N.C. Outer Banks this past week end. She said they saw 38 horses.
> Junek


Lovely pictures. 38 is a good amount of horses to see.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Dear Friends!!! I wanted to mark my spot in the new KTP- haven't finished more than half of last week so there will be some catching up in my future. I've been busy getting ready to leave tomorrow for Phoenix and Alan's appointments at Mayo Clinic. We will have a full week except for Thursday - I may see if I can find a craft store or yarn shop close to the hotel. We will be staying in Fountain Hills which is outside of Phoenix proper.... Not looking forward to the hoops he will have to jump through for all the testing, but so ready to have some answers and advice. I will have internet access, so I will try to check in and keep up- Hope everyone is doing ok - I feel like I am out of the loop!!!! Hold down the fort- luv-AZ


Hopefully, all the tests Alan will endure will bring some good results. Most of them are behind him at this point in time. Tomorrow is Thursday so I hope both of you will have a rest day and treat yourselves to something special. Thinking of you lots.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> and now the days will start to get shorter. --- sam


Don't want to hear this. Didn't we just get through winter :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister took on the N.C. Outer Banks this past week end. She said they saw 38 horses.
> Junek


What beautiful photos, are those some that will go on the calendar?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Jynx good to have you back. Prayers are on the way. I hope everything get resolved soon. 

I am finally caught up. For the last 3 days Glenn & I have been out walking and we have walked a little more each day in upwards of 1.5 or more miles. Glenn is pretty wiped out when we finish but if we keep it up he will soon get used to it. It doesn't bother me much as I did quite a bit of walking at school. 

The weather reports here have been calling for rain the last few days and there hasn't been any in our area so not sure if we will get any or not. I know farmers will need it as their crops are just starting to come up really good since the fields of spring took so long to dry out.

Think I will cut my hair tonight it is getting really shaggy.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

June, I remember being at Corolla when the horsed truly ran free wherever they chose to go--No fences to keep them out of your landscaped yards at all. That was really beautiful--unless it was your plants being stepped upon.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

First carrot from our garden


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely pictures. 38 is a good amount of horses to see.


She said they were out enjoying the nice weather!
She said earlier today she was out working in the garden and discovered there was a good size snake right beside her. Her trowel and what she was working with is right where she left it. BUT always a photographer, she didn't run until she got a picture of it!! LOL!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> Don't want to hear this. Didn't we just get through winter :shock:


It's so hot here I'm tired of summer already...it might as well be Aug. since we're having that kind of heat and humidity already!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What beautiful photos, are those some that will go on the calendar?


No, the calendar for next year is being printed and she does have a picture in that. But she's submitting several for the 2016 calendar. I think it will be in the autumn before she knows if any are chosen.
I think they're all beautiful! For Christmas this past year she gave us a calendar with some of the pictures she and her son took of a historical house in the area.
I'm going to suggest a calendar with some of her horse pictures for this year.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> June, I remember being at Corolla when the horsed truly ran free wherever they chose to go--No fences to keep them out of your landscaped yards at all. That was really beautiful--unless it was your plants being stepped upon.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think they're pretty much free now. Unfortunately once in a while one will get hit in the road...people aren't always careful..but it's like that everywhere.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Somehow I got myself kicked off here last night, not sure why. I've been reading today, just not commenting and not sure I can remember everything. 

Lurker, the blue gansey (sp?) is nicely done.

Nannacaren-- lace top is lovely, have a GDIL who would look great in it, black hair to boot. 3 GDs would also look cute but I'm not knitting/crocheting that!

June, loved the horse pix. Purple, always enjoy pix of your yard/flowers/foxes. The kits are really growing.

The history lessons have been fun reading-- never cared for history in school because it was all memorizing dates (I didn't see the point, could look it up easily) but really enjoy historical fiction/mysteries. And I had no clue who was right/wrong on the French, etc. However, I will say that those French made their way through Missouri and at least SE Kansas because of the French place names we have. Most are NOT pronounced correctly, but are French. 

Dreamweaver (I hope this is right person), you need to get the Dr involved-- my friend couldn't get his wife to enter voluntarily when being in the house was a total hazard to both but she did when Dr insisted. Good luck! Hard time.

Here's to hoping those needing it are getting good answers on health issues. Stay safe if traveling. And hugs all around to everyone. This is such a nice place to be!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> First carrot from our garden


They're so much sweeter than the "OLD" carrots you get from the store. Unfortunately we don't have any farmers' markets nearby!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jynx so good to hear from you; Know you will be in my prayers concerning not only your mom's situation but also for the biopsy. I have really missed your posts and hope life will settle down for you and we will see you in October.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was never really sick - fatty food and of all things pop corn just made me ache - and eventually the ache got worse and wouldn't go away. it was ready to burst by the time they got in there - i was uncomfortable but never really sick. my digestive track shut down for some reason - i had a suction tube down for six days before everything started to click. i was not allowed anything to eat - it would just have ended up in the suction jar. do you know how much food there is on television? it seems that's all there was - and then the first thing they gave me was jello. granted it was cherry my favorite but really - next was a full dinner finally. lol --- sam

in the public system can you choose your doctor or is that all chosen for you? --- sam



darowil said:


> This is the public system so it costs her nothing- she has no insurance of any type. If emergencies crop up they have priority and so may need to be cancelled.
> I'll tell her you had no pain- she saw me and I had a lot of pain because I had been so unwell before hand- but she does know that I was sick, and so she knows how much worse she could beand that this is why I had so much pain. I did have key hole but it is clear that it was complicated- I was told to be very careful of what I did for 6 weeks after just like in the past. About the same time I worked with someone who was back at work within a week, no way could I have gone back by then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually the French helped us - and they might have done it just to get back at the brits - but even before the revolution i think we drove on the right side. who knows. maybe i should write ann landers. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I always thought the Americans did it deliberately to be difficult- while they were fighting the War of Independence- have nothing to substantiate that though. Odd thing is it put them on the same side as the French whom they were also battling. (weren't they? happy to be corrected- I can't get google to function currently!)


----------



## Ginnyknits (Jun 22, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yeah, another Texan and so close to me. Would love to meet you in person. Did you ever shop the Woolie Ewe? Hate that they finally closed. I am at Campbell and Plano Rd. in Richardson. Welcome!!!!!


Woolie Ewe was my favorite - I am just down the street from it. It sold to new owners, and last time I looked it had moved back to the original spot in the same shopping center. The inventory suffered for a while, but I think they are still open. But not the same at all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's a bit better now--though I really don't know why it flared up again as I wasn't really doing anything to aggravate it. :roll: I have read three books in the last few days, though, so I count that as good time.
> 
> As for you, young lady, I am sending every good thought I have your way for all of the things you're facing lately. Big, big blessings.


Thanks, I need all I can get right now...

I am trying to finish a book... Electricity just went out so can't cook, battery is out on laptop, can't watch TV, can't call mom because she can't work her cell. We are puppy sitting and can't take him home because our access is the garage door there.... We may be reduced to talking to each other!!!! We also have a high pitched beep, outside, every 15 seconds and neither one of us can find it...... I've already taken a walk. Time to get out the flashlights...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

The statue, designed by Frédéric Auguste Bartholdi and dedicated on October 28, 1886, was a gift to the United States from the people of France.



Lurker 2 said:


> The Statue of Liberty is Nineteenth Century, surely?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That problem seems to be getting worse. My friends mom broke her hip a few months back, she was sent home when she should not have been & within a week fell & broke the other hip :roll: Now she is in long term care.


What a shame. With no mobility, she will have a very difficult time regaining her strength or ability to walk.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Jynx, so nice to see you back again. Did you get some of the heavy rain yesterday? All we got was a sprinkle.


Ours was not super heavy, but the noise was substantial. DH said it was bad downtown.

Our electricity just came back on.... And I didn't think it was raining hard at all today. The flowers are sure liking it and the grass needs cutting again.... A transformer must have blown. Hope you and DH are doing we'll and all recovered from your ordeals.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is when defiance, ohio and fort wayne Indiana were settled - as forts - both forts were built by mad Anthony wayne and just a few miles up the road is fallen timbers where if - oh i am way off - these forts were built during the indian wars not the f&i war - anyhow - Anthony wayne defeated said Indians at the battle of fallen timbers. as an aside - the erie canal also came through defiance and you can still see it and the set of locks in had to go through - i can see why they said "low bridge - everybody down". --- sam



jheiens said:


> By the time that War was well along, the French were on our side, fighting against the British troops, Julie. the Marquis de Lafayette and others had joined the fray--mostly out of a desire to defeat the Brits who were annoying them, as well as in support of the colonists.
> 
> The French and Indian struggles occurred a good bit earlier in time. General Washington was a part of that conflict when he was a younger man. That was also known as the Seven Years' War but it went on for 9 years.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, my dear. My heart goes out to you....May God comfort you.
> I will definitely add extra prayers for you to the ones I already say daily.
> Hugs, Sister of my heart.
> Junek


Most appreciated. I'll really be leaning on you all if things are bad again.... I know the strength I need will be provided, just not mentally geared up for another battle....


----------



## Ginnyknits (Jun 22, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yeah, another Texan and so close to me. Would love to meet you in person. Did you ever shop the Woolie Ewe? Hate that they finally closed. I am at Campbell and Plano Rd. in Richardson. Welcome!!!!!


OMG - just called their number and it is disconnected. Guess it has been awhile since I drove past. I don't know of another LYS


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very pretty - i like the detail on the cuff of the sleeves. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very soggy Great Bend, it is still raining at the moment it is a nice drizzly rain. It is 20c/68f at 8:01 in the morning and very muggy. Seth will be here today for an overnight. He is looking forward to it. We were going to camp, the rain is not to stop until tomorrow. We will have to compromise and camp another time.
> 
> Today's coffee. I would love to make this.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will have to peruse the paper and see if we get that - i usually watch pbs out of bowling green. --- sam



jknappva said:


> It's a shame you don't have that channel, Sam. We get expanded cable...that, the 2 dvr's and high speed internet is expensive but we figure it's no more than if we went to the movies regularly!
> They've done the origins of phrases we get from clothing, horses and horse racing and sports. I've forgotten what's on for this Sat.
> Really interesting, well, at least to me.
> Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister took on the N.C. Outer Banks this past week end. She said they saw 38 horses.
> Junek


Black Beauty. I have my childhood copy and the one that was my grandmother's.... Why is it that girls are so attracted to horses? My DD collected the Bryer ones and ride the ones in the field behind us. (The younger one could have cared less...)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we were fighting a common enemy. --- sam



darowil said:


> Wonder how France and England managed to be on the same side in two World Wars?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Jynx good to have you back. Prayers are on the way. I hope everything get resolved soon.
> 
> I am finally caught up. For the last 3 days Glenn & I have been out walking and we have walked a little more each day in upwards of 1.5 or more miles. Glenn is pretty wiped out when we finish but if we keep it up he will soon get used to it. It doesn't bother me much as I did quite a bit of walking at school.
> 
> ...


I so need to get back to walking, even if I have to go to the mall. I do feel better for it. DH. can't keep up and never knows when hips are going to decide to check out, but I enjoy the quiet anyhow..... At least he could sit for a bit if we did the mall.... I also like to walk in the pool.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oops, slow reaction error.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> First carrot from our garden


Yum, my sheep would love it too!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Precious Family of the Heart,
I am just up to page 44, but thought I would stop and post a note.
BRINKBRICE, I love the little all in one with the cable accents. Yall are so creative with these tops.
JONSEPHINE, I loved the pictures of the goldfinch, foxes, and Holden. I havent tried lace yet. You make it look so easy. I, of coarse, love the color as I love purple or red. The roses were awesome as the Robin. Dont know how you get such wonderful pics of the birds and wildlife.
SAM, The Aple Pie Recipe sounds wonderful. I love the no cook pies. I am sure enjoying the updates on Ayden and Avery. My best wishes go out to Heidi. A diet takes full commitment and is the hardest thing to do when no one else in your family is on it with you.
MARY, it was so sweet of you to spend the night with your friend. Thats what being a Christian is all about..Love in Action.no just words. Yall had such a good turnout in VBS. I used to work in the kitchen but didnt this year. My back and legs wont let me do as much as I would like. I know you have many rewards is Heaven.
DENISE, you travel pictures are great. Love the look of the houses in San Francisco. They look Victorian.
KAYE, Yellowstone is beautiful. Thank you for sharing. Hope you are enjoying Carley. She has to be enjoying you and David. D is always lifted up with Kathy and Mary for safe travels.
ZOE, Happy Birthday. You and yours are lifted up by powerful prayer warriors here.
CAREN, You are truly a caregiver to all those about you. You have so much on your plate and I sincerely pray that you will take care of yourself as well as you care for those you love. I am so sorry about your SF and the Ca he is battling. Praying for him to be comforted, kept pain free, and for peaceful passage.. Your Mom is also being lifted up. I know this is a shock and heartbreaking for her.
GWEN, I am so glad you are not facing a total hip replacement. No surgery is easy, but do hope it can be scheduled when the family will be available. Marianne is so lucky to have you for a friend. I know it is reciprocated. I know the TLC you will be showing to her and her mom. Be cautious of you neck and back. I am glad Brantley made it home safely. Isnt it frustrating when you want to sew and your machine is acting up?
SANDI, I am praying with this posting Alan has finished his test and Drs are giving you some good news about treatment and a less inhibiting future. We are all praying, sweet lady.
HEATHER, glad to hear your niece is doing well following her stress triggered turn. Praying for a job or some type monetary assistance for your future.
JOY, so sorry your DH stressed you out during your trip. I hate to drive with Jim in the car. He directs his outbursts at My driving rather than others.
MARGARET, your talent just is multi talented. Your Guernsey is just beautiful and I love the color. Great great workmanship.
I had more dental work today. For some reason I was extremely dizzy afterwards. I managed to stop by the grocery store and drove through Taco Casa for Jim some lunch and came straight home. I sipped a little soup and went to bed for a while. I am fine now. The major work is yet to come. This was just a filling and preparation for a crown.
I hope to get some pics on if I can of my socks so yall can see what I have been telling you. I just dont think these are going to fit Allyson. She wears an 11 shoe and is almost as tall as her Dad who is 64. If they dont fit her, they will fit my granddaughter, so I wont have waisted my time. I CO 76 sts. They are patterned, which I have never done before. Oh, the tales I could tell.
I have taken up enough of your time, so will say I Love You To The Moon And Back.Betty


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're now at the place where the wedding will be and all I can say is WOW! Will catch up with family and then will send some pictures. We now have WiFi!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're now at the place where the wedding will be and all I can say is WOW! Will catch up with family and then will send some pictures. We now have WiFi!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ginnyknits said:


> Woolie Ewe was my favorite - I am just down the street from it. It sold to new owners, and last time I looked it had moved back to the original spot in the same shopping center. The inventory suffered for a while, but I think they are still open. But not the same at all.


Really? since May? The original owner let daughter take over, then came back then sold to Andi... She moved from the big place to the really old original spot across for Tues. morn. And that is what closed. I talked to her the last day and said that someone else might put in another type yarn store, but not the name. She did keep the Ravelry page going. I sure do miss it but saw the writing on the wall. I'll have to drive down soon and see if there is a new one open at either spot in that center....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah jynx - good to see you. how have you been? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> That factory is getting ready to move here in Texas.... Sorry about your thumb. Mine is not entirely fixed either but I'm too dumb to rest it. I was told to ice it 4 times a day...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ginnyknits said:


> OMG - just called their number and it is disconnected. Guess it has been awhile since I drove past. I don't know of another LYS


There are a couple on the other side of Richardson and there is one in North Dallas in an old house, but I don't make a habit of going that far. Tues. Morn. Sometimes has nice and I have two terrific stores in OK that I visit. Loops has a website and does ship.... I like KnitPicks too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jynx I had a mystery beep the other day and it was my landline needed to be put on the charger....hate those mystery beeps....LOL



Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, I need all I can get right now...
> 
> I am trying to finish a book... Electricity just went out so can't cook, battery is out on laptop, can't watch TV, can't call mom because she can't work her cell. We are puppy sitting and can't take him home because our access is the garage door there.... We may be reduced to talking to each other!!!! We also have a high pitched beep, outside, every 15 seconds and neither one of us can find it...... I've already taken a walk. Time to get out the flashlights...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Somehow I got myself kicked off here last night, not sure why. I've been reading today, just not commenting and not sure I can remember everything.
> 
> Lurker, the blue gansey (sp?) is nicely done.
> ...


Thank you! Nearly got the last cuff completed on the cream one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually the French helped us - and they might have done it just to get back at the brits - but even before the revolution i think we drove on the right side. who knows. maybe i should write ann landers. lol --- sam


Ohio Joy gave us a good lesson on the interaction of the French, British and the Americans- different situations at differing times.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jynx I had a mystery beep the other day and it was my landline needed to be put on the charger....hate those mystery beeps....LOL


First thing we did was check the phone count... and then for messages of cells... It seems to be outside. I even thought it might be the electric fly zapper.

I can tell from Betty's post that I am sorely in need of info. Sounds like you have been helping Marianne and you are needing some surgery. Hope it is a quick recovery..... Will try to go back and see what is up.

Can't call Rookie because she is in a gorgeous place soaking up sand and surf......


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....just hot off my needles....my first afghan (a freebie LB pattern called Slip Stitch Afghan.....I haven't put it through the laundry which I'm hoping will create the magic of evening out the stitches but even if it doesn't I'm pretty satisfied with it especially being the first. I was expecting it to be bigger and may go back and add a border but not right now. More of a lap size as it is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> The statue, designed by Frédéric Auguste Bartholdi and dedicated on October 28, 1886, was a gift to the United States from the people of France.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we actually would have taken all of Canada if we could have. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I always thought that war was because the US wanted to annex what is now Ontario.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too many bottom lines would suffer if we didn't get their oil. money and power - deadly. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well said! To bad young people from here are giving their lives for something that will never change all because that area sits on top of oil


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

budasha - are you moved yet? --- sam



budasha said:


> Good for them :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah jynx - good to see you. how have you been? --- sam


Sam, if you have an hour, I'll bring you up to date. Short version. Mom situation is a mess and critical. I have to have a lung biopsy in the morning.
V
GD's are fabulous and super busy. Livey is competing in Minneapolis this week and just won today's games.... Rachel has done college orientation and working two part-time jobs. They are all going to Germany in a couple weeks. Livey will be living with a family and playing VB and the rest of the family will have a whirlwind trip, hopefully seeing Paris for Rachel. I may be dog sitter if able..... Those are the highlights... also did a lot of yard work and will post pictures when the sun comes out again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good gwen - wish we had planted some. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> First carrot from our garden


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....just hot off my needles....my first afghan (a freebie LB pattern called Slip Stitch Afghan.....I haven't put it through the laundry which I'm hoping will create the magic of evening out the stitches but even if it doesn't I'm pretty satisfied with it especially being the first. I was expecting it to be bigger and may go back and add a border but not right now. More of a lap size as it is.


WOW, super interesting stitches, texture and color. Love it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....just hot off my needles....my first afghan (a freebie LB pattern called Slip Stitch Afghan.....I haven't put it through the laundry which I'm hoping will create the magic of evening out the stitches but even if it doesn't I'm pretty satisfied with it especially being the first. I was expecting it to be bigger and may go back and add a border but not right now. More of a lap size as it is.


WOW, super interesting stitches, texture and color. Love it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks great gwen - great job. i assume that was done in squares - couldn't you just make more squares and attach them - says one that knows nothing about how the afghan was made. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....just hot off my needles....my first afghan (a freebie LB pattern called Slip Stitch Afghan.....I haven't put it through the laundry which I'm hoping will create the magic of evening out the stitches but even if it doesn't I'm pretty satisfied with it especially being the first. I was expecting it to be bigger and may go back and add a border but not right now. More of a lap size as it is.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....just hot off my needles....my first afghan (a freebie LB pattern called Slip Stitch Afghan.....I haven't put it through the laundry which I'm hoping will create the magic of evening out the stitches but even if it doesn't I'm pretty satisfied with it especially being the first. I was expecting it to be bigger and may go back and add a border but not right now. More of a lap size as it is.


WOW, super interesting stitches, texture and color. Love it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....just hot off my needles....my first afghan (a freebie LB pattern called Slip Stitch Afghan.....I haven't put it through the laundry which I'm hoping will create the magic of evening out the stitches but even if it doesn't I'm pretty satisfied with it especially being the first. I was expecting it to be bigger and may go back and add a border but not right now. More of a lap size as it is.


WOW, super interesting stitches, texture and color. Love it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no ball game today and doubtful for tomorrow - they want no one on the fields - they are saturated. even kitty litter won't help. so here we sit at the bottom of the second inning for two days - at least we were ahead by one point. i assume we will eventually be able to play but there is more rain forecast. --- sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

As you can see from the quadruple post, I am having issues with this I -pad, probably internet response time... So I'm off for a bit. Maybe I can stay on and just read all the back pages. Will check it out. Nothing will go when I send.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great looking afghan, Gwen!

I am working on typing up a pattern...we'll see if I can knit it afterward or not (depending on how many typos I make!).


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Jynx--I had to lie down to put drops in my eye after my cataract surgery. Can you hold the container in your hands for a moment or two to warm the drops.
My ophthalmologist is one of the best in our city, but he orders many drops after cataract surgery. My vision is so much better now. Stella


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just got word that the son of my much older cousin has died in California. Dave was only 72 but refused to take care of himself or follow doctor's orders. So sad. I keep wondering what my cousin will do. He is 97 and had been living with this son and son's significant other. No service so I will not be traveling. I remember when I was 12 we traveled to Calif to see mom's sister and family. The cousin knew San Francisco well and took us many places. In a seafood place, as he was ordering, Dave (7 at the time) spoke up to order an appetizer he liked and wanted me to try. His mom was horrified but my cousin let him get it. When I would be in Oakland for doll conferences, the whole family would meet me for lunch. One of Dave's daughters was a teacher and came to Kansas once with grandparents on a driving tour. We took them to a neighboring town for bbq ribs and the women discovered the antique stores!
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to write a book. Just good memories.


So sorry for the loss and so sorry for your cousin. Hope that he can stay put or make a good transition to a new place. 97 is a ripe age and not always easy to adjust to knew things. It is so hard to lose a child, no matter the age.

Would love to hear more about your dolls.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just got word that the son of my much older cousin has died in California. Dave was only 72 but refused to take care of himself or follow doctor's orders. So sad. I keep wondering what my cousin will do. He is 97 and had been living with this son and son's significant other. No service so I will not be traveling. I remember when I was 12 we traveled to Calif to see mom's sister and family. The cousin knew San Francisco well and took us many places. In a seafood place, as he was ordering, Dave (7 at the time) spoke up to order an appetizer he liked and wanted me to try. His mom was horrified but my cousin let him get it. When I would be in Oakland for doll conferences, the whole family would meet me for lunch. One of Dave's daughters was a teacher and came to Kansas once with grandparents on a driving tour. We took them to a neighboring town for bbq ribs and the women discovered the antique stores!
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to write a book. Just good memories.


So sorry for the loss and so sorry for your cousin. Hope that he can stay put or make a good transition to a new place. 97 is a ripe age and not always easy to adjust to knew things. It is so hard to lose a child, no matter the age.

Would love to hear more about your dolls.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I need to add to my other post about the eye drops; my prayers are with you for the resolution of your mother's situation and the biopsy. Stella


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansasgma...So sorry to hear of your loss. My sincere condolences to you and the family. This seems to be a month of losses or bad health news of loved ones for many of us. Here I am sitting at FIL's funeral and get the message one of my aunts died. Not easy for someone to lose a child. Sending hugs across the miles.

Dreamweaver...Nice to see you but I am shocked that you had a bad test and need a biopsy. Prayers going up right now as I type this. Hope you know we all care so very much about you. Do hope to meet you this summer. It will sure be a great KAP with people from as far away as England and Texas.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, just popping in for a moment to say Hi and marl my spot. 8:30pm and I am going to get Gage to bed now. Will catch up later on. On the run all day today. Worked and then laundry, dishes, puppy duty, and wrote out by hand 22 invitations for a play date this summer for Gages classmates. He is so worried about starting a new school next year and not seeing his old friends. 

I am half way through #24 of the all in ones.

Hopefully I can post pics later on when Gage is asleep.

See you in a bit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jynx, just know I'm thinking of you and sending up many prayers and according to the Hawiians. it's all holy water so you'll be plenty annointed.. Praying for good results.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great looking afghan, Gwen!
> ...


I agree with Sorlenna's comment Gwen- it looks quite a lot of work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are absolutely right Sam I could just make more squares. You make each square which consists of one central square and six logs.....This once the yarns were suggested by the designer/instructor....it is a class on Craftsy. I've bought yarn to make 2 more and may make them larger for sure...pretty sure I have enough of the colors needed already. One is mixture or white/tans/grays and the other is a mixture of colors that I don't even remember right now...lol.



thewren said:


> looks great gwen - great job. i assume that was done in squares - couldn't you just make more squares and attach them - says one that knows nothing about how the afghan was made. lol --- sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are absolutely right Sam I could just make more squares. You make each square which consists of one central square and six logs.....This once the yarns were suggested by the designer/instructor....it is a class on Craftsy. I've bought yarn to make 2 more and may make them larger for sure...pretty sure I have enough of the colors needed already. One is mixture or white/tans/grays and the other is a mixture of colors that I don't even remember right now...lol.


Forgot this on my earlier post-- the afghan is quite striking! Standard lap afghans are around 45-50 by 60-65, if that helps, but most are all over the place, depending on pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think they're pretty much free now. Unfortunately once in a while one will get hit in the road...people aren't always careful..but it's like that everywhere.
> Junek


& hitting a horse is like hitting a moose, the legs are so long the animal comes right onto the cab, very dangerous.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not sure how it is in Australia but here we can go to whatever doctor we want.



thewren said:


> i was never really sick - fatty food and of all things pop corn just made me ache - and eventually the ache got worse and wouldn't go away. it was ready to burst by the time they got in there - i was uncomfortable but never really sick. my digestive track shut down for some reason - i had a suction tube down for six days before everything started to click. i was not allowed anything to eat - it would just have ended up in the suction jar. do you know how much food there is on television? it seems that's all there was - and then the first thing they gave me was jello. granted it was cherry my favorite but really - next was a full dinner finally. lol --- sam
> 
> in the public system can you choose your doctor or is that all chosen for you? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure how it is in Australia but here we can go to whatever doctor we want.


We make that choice ourselves- but are allowed only one. Not good if you want a second opinion- but most people would pay if they really wanted the second opinion.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It's been quite a day again and Tim and I are off to dual therapy sessions again tomorrow. DD#1 and DGGD will be here before we leave to make use of out washer/dryer. I'm still working on the KAP squares and trying to find time to knit on something to feel as if I've accomplished something besides dirtying dishes to cook meals so that I can wash the dishes in order to have counter space to cook the next one.

I think that I will be grateful when they all can go back to work/school and I can have sometime to myself. I'm going to find a library book and read until bed time.

Y'all have a good day/night and I'll find you in the morning.


God bless each of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie and all that have commented. It is a beginner pattern....just lots of slipped stitches and color changes and different easy stitches. Looks more involved than it is.



Lurker 2 said:


> I agree with Sorlenna's comment Gwen- it looks quite a lot of work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This one measures more as a lapghan....but very warm.....


Kansas g-ma said:


> Forgot this on my earlier post-- the afghan is quite striking! Standard lap afghans are around 45-50 by 60-65, if that helps, but most are all over the place, depending on pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> we actually would have taken all of Canada if we could have. --- sam


Yes I remember reading about 54-40 or fight, I think that would make the border at the Northwest Territories :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great blanket, Gwen, such a nice color combo. Wish my carrots were that big, will be a few weeks yet but nothing tastes better than anything fresh from the garden.
Today I got the potatoes hilled & got my son to drag the old potatoes out of the cold room &outside so I could take the spouts off & put what I thought we will use for the next month back in the cold room & threw the rest out. I offered them to a few people but no takers .


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....just hot off my needles....my first afghan (a freebie LB pattern called Slip Stitch Afghan.....I haven't put it through the laundry which I'm hoping will create the magic of evening out the stitches but even if it doesn't I'm pretty satisfied with it especially being the first. I was expecting it to be bigger and may go back and add a border but not right now. More of a lap size as it is.


Beautiful! I saw that pattern the other day and was thinking about it myself but most of my yarn is buried in the storage unit right now. So it will have to wait.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I think that I will be grateful when they all can go back to work/school and I can have sometime to myself. I'm going to find a library book and read until bed time.


I love having parts of my family come (not all at once, house won't hold us) but am usually ready to see them go home. Lived alone way too long.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ok so it is 11:20pm and I can finally get on here and catch up. Going to go back and catch up finally.

I love my son so much(insert sarcasm here) that I wrote out 22 invites by hand (tonight) to his classmates for play days this summer. Poor kiddo has to go to a new school next year and he is heart broken.  

I found out this afternoon that I am going to be a great aunt. Wooooooohhooooooooo, doing the happy dance. :thumbup: My nephew and his gf are expecting. I am so happy for them and over the moon excited.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH said tomorrow he will pick the beans that are starting to be ready and weed the garden. Also going to check for more carrots and check on the sweet potatoes. He brought in a few tomatoes today too. Tomorrow's breakfast for me will be hot buttered toast and sliced tomatoes....yum.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Great blanket, Gwen, such a nice color combo. Wish my carrots were that big, will be a few weeks yet but nothing tastes better than anything fresh from the garden.
> Today I got the potatoes hilled & got my son to drag the old potatoes out of the cold room &outside so I could take the spouts off & put what I thought we will use for the next month back in the cold room & threw the rest out. I offered them to a few people but no takers .


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Just finished last week's KTP and came over here to find that I'm 59 pages behind before I even start.  I've been largely AFK (Away From Keyboard) for about a week while I partnered with two friends to hold a multi-family yard sale here. My house is on a well-traveled corner so we had lots of folks stopping in over the weekend. One friend's daughter is getting married later this summer, so our motive for the sale was to raise money for her honeymoon fund - as well as clearing out a whole lot of excess stuff, of course!! :lol: It was a lot of work, but we had great fun, and we raised over $1,100 for the kids!!! I hope all here are well and thriving, and now I'll try to catch up before the next KTP starts.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:00 midnight now and finally caught up. My eyes are sliding shut so off to bed I go.

All of the photos are fantastic.

Prayers for all in need.

Sorry to not comment more, falling asleep.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH said tomorrow he will pick the beans that are starting to be ready and weed the garden. Also going to check for more carrots and check on the sweet potatoes. He brought in a few tomatoes today too. Tomorrow's breakfast for me will be hot buttered toast and sliced tomatoes....yum.


Fresh tomatoes on toast are one of my favorites.
Do sweet potatoes grow like regular potatoes? I've only started eating them the past year, do them as oven fries, really like them that way.

Has anyone tried making kale chips? I made some today, no one else would try them, they were OK & easy to make.
The kale was ready in the garden


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> in the public system can you choose your doctor or is that all chosen for you? --- sam


Chosen for you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....just hot off my needles....my first afghan (a freebie LB pattern called Slip Stitch Afghan.....I haven't put it through the laundry which I'm hoping will create the magic of evening out the stitches but even if it doesn't I'm pretty satisfied with it especially being the first. I was expecting it to be bigger and may go back and add a border but not right now. More of a lap size as it is.


While it doesn't lok all that big it looks great- could you add more squares to it if you want it big? If you only want it a little big bigger a border will work really well as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure how it is in Australia but here we can go to whatever doctor we want.


We choose our General Practioners, but anytime we go through the public hospitals the doctor is chosen for us. So all surgery through the public health system the surgeon is chosen for us. And the same if we use the outpatients for medical conditions-but you stay under the same consultant.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....just hot off my needles....my first afghan (a freebie LB pattern called Slip Stitch Afghan.....I haven't put it through the laundry which I'm hoping will create the magic of evening out the stitches but even if it doesn't I'm pretty satisfied with it especially being the first. I was expecting it to be bigger and may go back and add a border but not right now. More of a lap size as it is.


Love it Gwen. Great colors and pattern. Lap size is good too for when you just want your legs covered or around your shoulders. Babies are perfect for it too. Creates such a nice effect with all the different colors and textures. Would maybe be nice to show on Designer's discussions about texture and color. Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Wow, you have carrots already and a good sized one too. Nothing better than really fresh veggies straight from the garden.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fresh tomatoes on toast are one of my favorites.
> Do sweet potatoes grow like regular potatoes? I've only started eating them the past year, do them as oven fries, really like them that way.
> 
> Has anyone tried making kale chips? I made some today, no one else would try them, they were OK & easy to make.
> The kale was ready in the garden


I haven't grown sweet potatoes but love the baked oven fries that we do from fresh sweet potatoes.

I've made kale chips. They were great and I really should make some more. You can season them too. I do mine in the warming oven on a really low degree so it takes a long time but apparently it is like dehydrating them. How did you do yours?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & hitting a horse is like hitting a moose, the legs are so long the animal comes right onto the cab, very dangerous.


Sometimes it is the animal that hits the car. I had a dog jup a snowbank right into the wheels of my car years ago. It lived as only its ear was under the wheel, but I was so shook that I had to have someone come and tell me which way to move the car to get it out. I know deer will do that too by just suddenly running in front of a car or into the side of it. Not always the case, but sometimes and often at night, but the dog was in the daytime.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KatyNora...It is a lot of work having a garage sale but it sounds like it was so worth the effort and for a good cause. Congratulations on your success. I've given up on being caught up but I do try.

Gagesmom...What a lovely thing to do with arranging play dates so your son will see his friends. I went to 12 schools in 12 years so I can understand your son's apprehension. He will make new friends, but that first day is not easy.

Bulldog...Look forward to seeing the socks. My but you have a tall family. We are the little people here in this house. LOL

Rookie... This time is going fast if you are already at the place for the wedding. Glad it is nice and hope it will be absolutely wonderful. Awaiting pics!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> ok so it is 11:20pm and I can finally get on here and catch up. Going to go back and catch up finally.
> 
> I love my son so much(insert sarcasm here) that I wrote out 22 invites by hand (tonight) to his classmates for play days this summer. Poor kiddo has to go to a new school next year and he is heart broken.
> 
> I found out this afternoon that I am going to be a great aunt. Wooooooohhooooooooo, doing the happy dance. :thumbup: My nephew and his gf are expecting. I am so happy for them and over the moon excited.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Most appreciated. I'll really be leaning on you all if things are bad again.... I know the strength I need will be provided, just not mentally geared up for another battle....


I do hope it won't be needed, but we're here if necessary. Nice to see you back.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

What a great excuse to knit baby clothes!!
Love the colours of all your invitations. Quite a job you've had there. Are these for Gage's old friends or invitations to meet his new classmates? Big transition coming up for him but I assume all the other kids will be new too? Once he starts I'm sure he will settle in quickly, kids are very adaptable.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....just hot off my needles....my first afghan (a freebie LB pattern called Slip Stitch Afghan.....I haven't put it through the laundry which I'm hoping will create the magic of evening out the stitches but even if it doesn't I'm pretty satisfied with it especially being the first.  I was expecting it to be bigger and may go back and add a border but not right now. More of a lap size as it is.


That looks great Gwen! :thumbup: Is it knitted in four squares or did you join up all the smaller pieces?
Edit - I see you've answered this in a later post.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> ok so it is 11:20pm and I can finally get on here and catch up. Going to go back and catch up finally.
> 
> I love my son so much(insert sarcasm here) that I wrote out 22 invites by hand (tonight) to his classmates for play days this summer. Poor kiddo has to go to a new school next year and he is heart broken.
> 
> I found out this afternoon that I am going to be a great aunt. Wooooooohhooooooooo, doing the happy dance. :thumbup: My nephew and his gf are expecting. I am so happy for them and over the moon excited.


Well done you (on all the invites) and I see mine is top of the bundle! :lol: Is it because of your move that Gage has to change schools? Great news about you becoming a great aunt...someone else to knit for!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH said tomorrow he will pick the beans that are starting to be ready and weed the garden. Also going to check for more carrots and check on the sweet potatoes. He brought in a few tomatoes today too. Tomorrow's breakfast for me will be hot buttered toast and sliced tomatoes....yum.


Just had that for breakfast, but unfortunately my tomatoes came from the supermarket! :-(


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Just finished last week's KTP and came over here to find that I'm 59 pages behind before I even start.  I've been largely AFK (Away From Keyboard) for about a week while I partnered with two friends to hold a multi-family yard sale here. My house is on a well-traveled corner so we had lots of folks stopping in over the weekend. One friend's daughter is getting married later this summer, so our motive for the sale was to raise money for her honeymoon fund - as well as clearing out a whole lot of excess stuff, of course!! :lol: It was a lot of work, but we had great fun, and we raised over $1,100 for the kids!!! I hope all here are well and thriving, and now I'll try to catch up before the next KTP starts.


What a great idea and well done you lot for being so successful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Chosen for you


Same over here. (Re closing a doc for a procedure)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> We choose our General Practioners, but anytime we go through the public hospitals the doctor is chosen for us. So all surgery through the public health system the surgeon is chosen for us. And the same if we use the outpatients for medical conditions-but you stay under the same consultant.


Again, sounds pretty much the same as here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Again, sounds pretty much the same as here.


We can go and see different GPs while in the UK we could only see the same one as needed to register with a doctor. When i wasn't happy with the one we had I had real problems getting into someone else (actually I think the problem settled before I could anyone willing to see Vicky).
But seeing the GP was free whereas here it costs something though the government covers some of the cost. In fact until now the GP has been able to charge nothing but it is likely that a compulsory co-payment is going to be introduced.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I need to get my butt into gear as Luke'll be arriving in an hour and I'm still sitting here in my pj's talking to you lot! Not such a great day today, although it is dry unlike the last two days. The wee one might be able to play outside for a while. He just loves to get out to the garden and stands at the back door and shouts, "Key! Key!" to let you know he wants out, and if he can't go out because of the weather or something, boy is he not my smiley Luke....he could scream for Scotland! Yesterday his mum said she thought he had behavioural problems because he had a tantrum at the library as he didn't want to sit still and listen as the librarian read a story....I told her, "He's just a boy!" She said she had tried to reason with him and told him the others couldn't hear for him screaming, and guess what?......it made no difference! :lol: Don't get me wrong I'm the first one to frown on bad behaviour (once a teacher, always a teacher! :lol: ) but at 19 months I think she's over-reacting, or am I just being the doting Grandma?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I need to get my butt into gear as Luke'll be arriving in an hour and I'm still sitting here in my pj's talking to you lot! Not such a great day today, although it is dry unlike the last two days. The wee one might be able to play outside for a while. He just loves to get out to the garden and stands at the back door and shouts, "Key! Key!" to let you know he wants out, and if he can't go out because of the weather or something, boy is he not my smiley Luke....he could scream for Scotland! Yesterday his mum said she thought he had behavioural problems because he had a tantrum at the library as he didn't want to sit still and listen as the librarian read a story....I told her, "He's just a boy!" She said she had tried to reason with him and told him the others couldn't hear for him screaming, and guess what?......it made no difference! :lol: Don't get me wrong I'm the first one to frown on bad behaviour (once a teacher, always a teacher! :lol: ) but at 19 months I think she's over-reacting, or am I just being the doting Grandma?


Sounds like a normal boy. Can you reason with a 19 month old? VIcky was an absolute handful at this age- by the time she reached the terrible twos though I could reason with her. So she was an easy two year old. As a teacher I assume the doting grandmother would be aware of possible problems with him. It's probably the strong push on early intervention etc that makes parents extra aware and seeing issues that aren't there. Whereas when Maryanne was young I wan't listened to- I was just a paranoid mother (Mind you even if I had been listened to she wouldn't have been diagnosed with Aspergers as it was very new diagnosis and not much was known about it at that time. SO other than frustating me I don't it made much difference.)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am way behind you all. Been rather busy this week.
sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
Photos for Thursday....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....just hot off my needles....my first afghan (a freebie LB pattern called Slip Stitch Afghan.....I haven't put it through the laundry which I'm hoping will create the magic of evening out the stitches but even if it doesn't I'm pretty satisfied with it especially being the first. I was expecting it to be bigger and may go back and add a border but not right now. More of a lap size as it is.


A bit late but I think you made a super job of this. It is very colourful :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....just hot off my needles....my first afghan (a freebie LB pattern called Slip Stitch Afghan.....I haven't put it through the laundry which I'm hoping will create the magic of evening out the stitches but even if it doesn't I'm pretty satisfied with it especially being the first. I was expecting it to be bigger and may go back and add a border but not right now. More of a lap size as it is.


That is so pretty xx


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the clematis. A lovely shape and colour.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love the clematis. A lovely shape and colour.


Thank you, how are you today?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am way behind you all. Been rather busy this week.
> sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> Photos for Thursday....


I absolutely adore red poppies! Have sometimes grown them myself.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Nice to see you on here again Jynx but so sorry to hear of all your problems. Sounds like someone will have to make a decision for Mom and she will have to go with it, not an easy task. I'm even more sorry to hear of your own health issues. Please take good care of yourself and make yourself number one priority. I know it's difficult when other family members need help but you're no good to anyone if you're not fit yourself. I know, easier said than done!! Gentle hugs coming over the pond for you {{{}}}


Oh dear, ditto from me too. Thinking of you. Take care. HUGS


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from an over cast Great Bend where it is 17c/63f at 6:37am. I am headed to hospital this morning to see stepdad, will try to card up a bit when I get back. I would like to thank everyone fro their prayers and good thoughts for my family they are greatly appreciated. 

Today's coffee 

Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs all the way around.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Most appreciated. I'll really be leaning on you all if things are bad again.... I know the strength I need will be provided, just not mentally geared up for another battle....


You've been through a lot. But you're strong and so is your faith. Of course, you know these prayer warriors have your back.
Praying for only the best for you.
Many hugs.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Black Beauty. I have my childhood copy and the one that was my grandmother's.... Why is it that girls are so attracted to horses? My DD collected the Bryer ones and ride the ones in the field behind us. (The younger one could have cared less...)


I think most girls go through the mad for horses stage. Some don't grow out of it. My sister has come to that stage in just the last few years...she's 61 and until just a couple of years ago wasn't that interested. A little later than most girls!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jynx I had a mystery beep the other day and it was my landline needed to be put on the charger....hate those mystery beeps....LOL


A neighbor of mine kept hearing a "mystery" beep in her apartment. Since she couldn't find out what it was,, she called the apartment manager who came and couldn't find the cause either. FINALLY, they discovered it was her cell phone needing charging!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....just hot off my needles....my first afghan (a freebie LB pattern called Slip Stitch Afghan.....I haven't put it through the laundry which I'm hoping will create the magic of evening out the stitches but even if it doesn't I'm pretty satisfied with it especially being the first. I was expecting it to be bigger and may go back and add a border but not right now. More of a lap size as it is.


That's really pretty, Gwen. It reminds me of the log cabin quilt pattern.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, how are you today?


I am very well, thank you. I am enjoying myself here. I do find it difficult to sort everyone out and keep up! We have had no rain for 3 weeks in "rainy" Wales. We are due some tonight. Everything is becoming burnt. It will be good as along as it doesn't keep raining for days and days....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH said tomorrow he will pick the beans that are starting to be ready and weed the garden. Also going to check for more carrots and check on the sweet potatoes. He brought in a few tomatoes today too. Tomorrow's breakfast for me will be hot buttered toast and sliced tomatoes....yum.


You're making me so envious...forgive me, God!!!
I so miss going into my garden and getting fresh vegetables. Although it's been over 30 years, there's nothing like your own veggies!!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an over cast Great Bend where it is 17c/63f at 6:37am. I am headed to hospital this morning to see stepdad, will try to card up a bit when I get back. I would like to thank everyone fro their prayers and good thoughts for my family they are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs all the way around.


Thank you and love that coffee. I can smell it from here:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am very well, thank you. I am enjoying myself here. I do find it difficult to sort everyone out and keep up! We have had no rain for 3 weeks in "rainy" Wales. We are due some tonight. Everything is becoming burnt. It will be good as along as it doesn't keep raining for days and days....


Glad you are ok and enjoying it here. I still get confused (doesn't take a lot) and I've been here for ages. It's supposedto rain here tonight too.b


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....just hot off my needles....my first afghan (a freebie LB pattern called Slip Stitch Afghan.....I haven't put it through the laundry which I'm hoping will create the magic of evening out the stitches but even if it doesn't I'm pretty satisfied with it especially being the first. I was expecting it to be bigger and may go back and add a border but not right now. More of a lap size as it is.


Wow! That is a great job. I like it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> I need to get my butt into gear as Luke'll be arriving in an hour and I'm still sitting here in my pj's talking to you lot! Not such a great day today, although it is dry unlike the last two days. The wee one might be able to play outside for a while. He just loves to get out to the garden and stands at the back door and shouts, "Key! Key!" to let you know he wants out, and if he can't go out because of the weather or something, boy is he not my smiley Luke....he could scream for Scotland! Yesterday his mum said she thought he had behavioural problems because he had a tantrum at the library as he didn't want to sit still and listen as the librarian read a story....I told her, "He's just a boy!" She said she had tried to reason with him and told him the others couldn't hear for him screaming, and guess what?......it made no difference! :lol: Don't get me wrong I'm the first one to frown on bad behaviour (once a teacher, always a teacher! :lol: ) but at 19 months I think she's over-reacting, or am I just being the doting Grandma?


I think he's too young to be required to sit still and listen to story time. Many years,ago when I did story time at the public library, we wouldn't register any child until they were at least 3 years old. Even then there were a few who just were not mature enough!
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes I remember reading about 54-40 or fight, I think that would make the border at the Northwest Territories :lol:


The dispute over the 54.40 boundary began after a decade of joint-control by the US and Canada of the Oregon Territory prior to 1818. That latitude line would have been at the very bottom of the present state of Alaska.

The Oregon Territory extended from 42 degrees latitude on northward. After President James Polk won the election by rallying this country around that battle cry of ''54-40 or Fight'', rational negotiators reached the compromise of the current boundary line between our two nations. At its western edge, the presently jogs southward around the southern end of the island there, which belongs entirely to Canada.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am way behind you all. Been rather busy this week.
> sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> Photos for Thursday....


What glorious flowers. Poppies are such happy flowers. So simple and bright. And clematis have always been a favorite. I so look forward to your pictures every morning, well, our morning!! 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an over cast Great Bend where it is 17c/63f at 6:37am. I am headed to hospital this morning to see stepdad, will try to card up a bit when I get back. I would like to thank everyone fro their prayers and good thoughts for my family they are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs all the way around.


Good morning, Caren. Lovely coffee this morning and what a spread for breakfast choices!!
How did the indoor camping go with Seth last night?
Please give your mom an extra hug.
All of you are forever in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think he's too young to be required to sit still and listen to story time. Many years,ago when I did story time at the public library, we wouldn't register any child until they were at least 3 years old. Even then there were a few who just were not mature enough!
> Junek


I'm with you on this, too, June. At his age, Luke is 'way too young to be expected to sit through a whole story book--unless he's on the reader's lap!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, the sweet potatoes grow just like other potatoes. Pretty easy to grow here.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Fresh tomatoes on toast are one of my favorites.
> Do sweet potatoes grow like regular potatoes? I've only started eating them the past year, do them as oven fries, really like them that way.
> 
> Has anyone tried making kale chips? I made some today, no one else would try them, they were OK & easy to make.
> The kale was ready in the garden


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with you Kate....19 months is a still a bit young to reason with about something like that. 


KateB said:


> I need to get my butt into gear as Luke'll be arriving in an hour and I'm still sitting here in my pj's talking to you lot! Not such a great day today, although it is dry unlike the last two days. The wee one might be able to play outside for a while. He just loves to get out to the garden and stands at the back door and shouts, "Key! Key!" to let you know he wants out, and if he can't go out because of the weather or something, boy is he not my smiley Luke....he could scream for Scotland! Yesterday his mum said she thought he had behavioural problems because he had a tantrum at the library as he didn't want to sit still and listen as the librarian read a story....I told her, "He's just a boy!" She said she had tried to reason with him and told him the others couldn't hear for him screaming, and guess what?......it made no difference! :lol: Don't get me wrong I'm the first one to frown on bad behaviour (once a teacher, always a teacher! :lol: ) but at 19 months I think she's over-reacting, or am I just being the doting Grandma?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is like the log pattern quilt pattern which is one of the reasons I was drawn to it. I've made quilts and always interested in the log cabin pattern but never done one. I was pleased this was available as a knit.



jknappva said:


> That's really pretty, Gwen. It reminds me of the log cabin quilt pattern.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you were closer I'd share with you June.


jknappva said:


> You're making me so envious...forgive me, God!!!
> I so miss going into my garden and getting fresh vegetables. Although it's been over 30 years, there's nothing like your own veggies!!
> Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Haven't caught up with you all yet was a long three days at work, boss was sick (double ear infection) so was gone some, grouchy when he was there and extremely busy trying to catch up from being gone. 

Next week he is booked solid from the time we open till after 5 so will be another crazy week though a shorter one with the holiday. Attached are some pictures, will share more as I can, our peach lillies are getting ready to bloom, maybe today and some other dahlias. Need to clean this messy house so I can enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Prayers and hugs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I haven't grown sweet potatoes but love the baked oven fries that we do from fresh sweet potatoes.
> 
> I've made kale chips. They were great and I really should make some more. You can season them too. I do mine in the warming oven on a really low degree so it takes a long time but apparently it is like dehydrating them. How did you do yours?


I used google for a recipe.
Just drizzles with butter, didn't have olive oil, sprinkled with season salt & baked on a greased cookie sheet 10 minutes at 350


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

If anyone has wondered why I have been relatively quiet this week- here is what has been keeping me busy
Finally finished with Ganseys for a while!

Edit: the left cuff looks larger than it is really- a trick of perspective.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Haven't caught up with you all yet was a long three days at work, boss was sick (double ear infection) so was gone some, grouchy when he was there and extremely busy trying to catch up from being gone.
> 
> Next week he is booked solid from the time we open till after 5 so will be another crazy week though a shorter one with the holiday. Attached are some pictures, will share more as I can, our peach lillies are getting ready to bloom, maybe today and some other dahlias. Need to clean this messy house so I can enjoy the rest of the weekend.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Love the photos!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gorgeous as usual Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone has wondered why I have been relatively quiet this week- here is what has been keeping me busy
> Finally finished with Ganseys for a while!
> 
> Edit: the left cuff looks larger than it is really- a trick of perspective.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone has wondered why I have been relatively quiet this week- here is what has been keeping me busy
> Finally finished with Ganseys for a while!
> 
> Edit: the left cuff looks larger than it is really- a trick of perspective.


I'd noticed you had been quiet but the result is worth it
:thumbup: 
I love the cuffs!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If you were closer I'd share with you June.


Thanks for the thought, Gwen!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Haven't caught up with you all yet was a long three days at work, boss was sick (double ear infection) so was gone some, grouchy when he was there and extremely busy trying to catch up from being gone.
> 
> Next week he is booked solid from the time we open till after 5 so will be another crazy week though a shorter one with the holiday. Attached are some pictures, will share more as I can, our peach lillies are getting ready to bloom, maybe today and some other dahlias. Need to clean this messy house so I can enjoy the rest of the weekend.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


WOW! That's a BIIIIG Bush!!
Love the picture of everyone relaxing.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone has wondered why I have been relatively quiet this week- here is what has been keeping me busy
> Finally finished with Ganseys for a while!
> 
> Edit: the left cuff looks larger than it is really- a trick of perspective.


It's really lovely, Julie, and all of us know how much work and love went into the making of it!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> I need to get my butt into gear as Luke'll be arriving in an hour and I'm still sitting here in my pj's talking to you lot! Not such a great day today, although it is dry unlike the last two days. The wee one might be able to play outside for a while. He just loves to get out to the garden and stands at the back door and shouts, "Key! Key!" to let you know he wants out, and if he can't go out because of the weather or something, boy is he not my smiley Luke....he could scream for Scotland! Yesterday his mum said she thought he had behavioural problems because he had a tantrum at the library as he didn't want to sit still and listen as the librarian read a story....I told her, "He's just a boy!" She said she had tried to reason with him and told him the others couldn't hear for him screaming, and guess what?......it made no difference! :lol: Don't get me wrong I'm the first one to frown on bad behaviour (once a teacher, always a teacher! :lol: ) but at 19 months I think she's over-reacting, or am I just being the doting Grandma?


From another teacher/mom/grandma-- at that point she might have picked him up and removed him from the area, THEN tried to talk about it. At least the kids wanting to hear the story could have done so. Or just removed him with the comment that when he can behave he can come back.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I do find it difficult to sort everyone out and keep up! ...


Oh, yeah, hear you-- and it is even more confusing when they use the person's real name as opposed to forum name! Having not met in person, it is hard to keep track! 
But worth the effort.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am very well, thank you. I am enjoying myself here. I do find it difficult to sort everyone out and keep up! We have had no rain for 3 weeks in "rainy" Wales. We are due some tonight. Everything is becoming burnt. It will be good as along as it doesn't keep raining for days and days....


Nice to see you here Normedern -- I have enjoyed getting to know you in the Conversation threads. This is a great place to have great friends and to have a cup of tea with Sam and everyone. Gwennie - I want to thank you for posting your beautiful lapghan on the Texture Conversation -- I took the liberty of posting it on the Color Conversation work shop too.

Julie your new Gansey is lovely - You do such a wonderful job with them.

It is so nice for me to see my TP friends on both workshops -- I haven't done much teaching myself and this is a new concept so it is reassuring that you are there joining in.

I am really happy with the way they are going.

Update on me:

I have only two more appointments-- one to wear a holter monitor for 24 hours to check out my heart, and a lower gi (colonoscopy)(?) on the 8th and then I am finished.

I am getting a bit more reassured each day that goes by -in the echo cardiagram and the cat scan they told me if there was any thing serious I would find out this week, but otherwise it would wait until all the tests are gathered and looked at. I haven't had a word so I am feeling less stressed about them.

Pat is doing well too.

-------I am a bit sad however as our son and his family put their house up for sale today. I don't think they will have any problem selling so their trip to BC is definite -- We are still up in the air as the thought of packing up, looking for a place, moving is a bit overwhelming right now. However we will take it one step at a time and make decisions once we are sure exactly where we are at healthwise.

If everything looks good we will start seriously looking for a place and make the decision about what we are going to do. If we could say abra ca dabra and be there I wouldn't think twice. So we will see - I do think that if there is housing and no major problems getting health care ( a physican) we will likely go sometime in the early spring likely. We don't want to move in the bitter cold weather -The kids have to find a house, move in and it will be hectic for them so we will have to play it by ear.

It is hard to realize it is nearly the end of June. We are still not very warm - it has been a late, chilly spring and July is nearly upon us. Much colder than usual this whole year. Sunny today though.

Bonnie - have you managed to start knitting yet? I hope your arm is not still bothering you.

I am doing very well with the cortisone shots and being careful with twisting lifting above my waist etc. I go a whole day without pain - which is so great - after being months in pain.

The specialist said that part of the pain could have been a flare up of the arthritis in the shoulder - and I am starting to think he is right. I still have to be careful what chair I sit in, and there are a few things I just don't do any more but it is very livable.

I have to be very careful at the library - as the reaching and lifting. Pat does up my seat belt for me and that type of thing.

So all in all I am doing well.

Jynx- I have been thinking about you a lot. Just know we are all here for you. Sorry you are facing more difficulties. Prayers are with you.

Joy I have been interested in reading your information - about the US Canada border and the history of our countries .

I haven't caught up and will try to do so now. Take care everyone -- if you are in need of prayers and comfort I know you are covered here. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Up a bit later than usual tonight (have been going to bed earlier but also getting up earlier) LOL. I finally finished all the squares for my slip stitch afghan and I'm stitching in all the ends before joining them together. Must admit I have found that I've made many goof ups but I'm calling this first afghan my practice afghan.
> Next one perhaps I'll pay more attention....LOL. I do have 2 more to make for Christmas presents so I'll get started soon. Boy....I'd forgotten how much I dislike weaving in ends...LOL Makes my hand ache.


I call my mistakes 'design elements' and that makes them look different. It is glorious Gwen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley,
Glad your tests have gone well so far & with good results. I have not read your latest conversation but have bookmarked it to read later, I've been trying to get caught up with the yard after all the rain, still lots more to do but starting to look good, when things get flowering I will send you some photos.
I have not done much knitting yet, am working on a gypsycream bear for a gift, only about 1/4 -1/2 hr at a time so seems to be taking forever.
Purple & Caren, thanks for posting the photos & coffee, always great to see.
Julie, another beautiful Gansey, I'm sure your GD will be thrilled.
Puplover, that is sure a huge bush, does it have edible fruit? I love dahlias, my mom used to grow lots of them, I had a few last year but so far the ones I have planted this year seem to be just sitting, they are supposed to be dinner plate dahlia so I'm anxious to see them bloom


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone has wondered why I have been relatively quiet this week- here is what has been keeping me busy
> Finally finished with Ganseys for a while!
> 
> Edit: the left cuff looks larger than it is really- a trick of perspective.


Well done Julie! You must feel very proud of yourself, they are a real labour of love. Hope your grandchildren will enjoy wearing them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Shirley, so glad to hear that things are going well with you and Pat. I know you'll be glad to get all of the tests done and the results back so you can make decisions about moving. 
I've been keeping up with the Texture Conversation and really enjoy it. And just checking the pictures from Julie's workshop, I've learned so much. It's wonderful to know the all the workshops will remain available so when I'm ready to make the various things, I can check them at any time!
Keeping you and Pat in my heart and prayers.
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Nice to see you here Normedern -- I have enjoyed getting to know you in the Conversation threads. This is a great place to have great friends and to have a cup of tea with Sam and everyone. Gwennie - I want to thank you for posting your beautiful lapghan on the Texture Conversation -- I took the liberty of posting it on the Color Conversation work shop too.
> 
> Julie your new Gansey is lovely - You do such a wonderful job with them.
> 
> ...


So nice to hear from you Shirley. I know you will be pleased to get to the end of your tests but they all seem to be going well so far which is good news. It must seem like the end of an era to see your son put his house up for sale and to realise that the move is definitely happening. You will be able to make a clearer decision about yours and Pats future once you have these tests behind you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:35amand I am just getting on here now, going to go back and catch up


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

-invites are for the current classmates.

-ganseys are fantastic Julie :thumbup: 



going to go back to bed for an hour or so.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Haven't caught up with you all yet was a long three days at work, boss was sick (double ear infection) so was gone some, grouchy when he was there and extremely busy trying to catch up from being gone.
> 
> Next week he is booked solid from the time we open till after 5 so will be another crazy week though a shorter one with the holiday. Attached are some pictures, will share more as I can, our peach lillies are getting ready to bloom, maybe today and some other dahlias. Need to clean this messy house so I can enjoy the rest of the weekend.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Love the photos :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There have been several who have posted about the cream gansey- forgive me for not replying individually- I am having problems getting comfortable at the computer- Hip playing up- I am back to using the crutch in the house. I really object when it makes it hard to sit and knit- but sometimes it becomes impossible. It is 12 degrees outside- chilly but not seriously cold- I must go out later for my blood test, and to get Ringo his parasite treatment. It seems a bit odd not to have a gansey to work on- I must get the next WIP- that the goal is to finish for July- May be I should be contributing to Shirley's WIP Workshop?! I have started a new pair of fingerless gloves in a blue possum wool for my self- but they will be my down moments task. I may catch up on the World Cup for a bit- it has been consuming our broadcasts- then it will soon be the Commonwealth Games in Glasgow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all, just dashing by--Julie, :thumbup: for the cream gansey! Sorry to hear your hip is giving you trouble again. I hope it settles soon.

Shirley, hoping all continues to go well and the move can work itself out.

I started on one of the pullovers for DGD last night--thumb a bit tricky but I didn't work too long and it seems okay this morning. It's a work day, though, so I won't get back to it until later. We shall see!

Loved all the photos again--what a great thing to see the world every day here. 

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

On the story time issue.I think since the goal is to foster a love of books and reading, you dont want it to become an unpleasant experience. DD was a wiggler toobut in time got past that stage and became an enthusiastic reader and in fact (taking the very long view here) just earned a masters degree in reading/literacy. Sometimes I think back to problems which seemed monumental and realize that so many things take care of themselves with time. Hard for young parents to understand, thoughI didnt when I was going through them. Sometimes my mother helped me keep things in perspective.grandparents are such a blessing.
Have been keeping all of those with health problems in my prayers. Have enjoyed all the wonderful photos too. It has been a busy time here (company, house projects, etc) and I still dont have the garden where I want it, so I have struggled to keep up with KTP, but I wanted to send good wishes to all...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi all, just dashing by--Julie, :thumbup: for the cream gansey! Sorry to hear your hip is giving you trouble again. I hope it settles soon.
> 
> Shirley, hoping all continues to go well and the move can work itself out.
> 
> ...


Thanks! 'Fraid the hip is progressing in a negative direction.
I have missed what is causing the problem with your thumb- hope it is a fleeting problem!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an over cast Great Bend where it is 17c/63f at 6:37am. I am headed to hospital this morning to see stepdad, will try to card up a bit when I get back. I would like to thank everyone fro their prayers and good thoughts for my family they are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs all the way around.


Thinking of you and sending bushels of hugs and healing wishes and prayers for your stepdad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thinking of you and sending bushels of hugs and healing wishes and prayers for your stepdad.


ditto from me!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> A neighbor of mine kept hearing a "mystery" beep in her apartment. Since she couldn't find out what it was,, she called the apartment manager who came and couldn't find the cause either. FINALLY, they discovered it was her cell phone needing charging!
> Junek


Crazy, they beep enough to get your attention and then stop when you try and find it. Same experience. Someone needs to tell these people making these products that the beeper needs to keep going a lot longer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I used google for a recipe.
> Just drizzles with butter, didn't have olive oil, sprinkled with season salt & baked on a greased cookie sheet 10 minutes at 350


Similar to what I did but it takes me longer since I use the lower temperature. I used olive oil but found them a little greasy, yet need something that the spices will stick to. I would like to find a less greasy way of doing them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone has wondered why I have been relatively quiet this week- here is what has been keeping me busy
> Finally finished with Ganseys for a while!
> 
> Edit: the left cuff looks larger than it is really- a trick of perspective.


Wow, just beautiful and such a feminine cuff. Great knitting Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! 'Fraid the hip is progressing in a negative direction.
> I have missed what is causing the problem with your thumb- hope it is a fleeting problem!


It seems to be just some random tendonitis--I am sure it started because of overwork but I have been giving it plenty of rest and even used my support wrapping for a while. "Space bar thumb" from too much work, maybe?! :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Shirley....coming from you that is treasured. 


Designer1234 said:


> I call my mistakes 'design elements' and that makes them look different. It is glorious Gwen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto from me!


Hey Julie!!!   Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, just beautiful and such a feminine cuff. Great knitting Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Daralene!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It seems to be just some random tendonitis--I am sure it started because of overwork but I have been giving it plenty of rest and even used my support wrapping for a while. "Space bar thumb" from too much work, maybe?! :roll:


I surely hope that is the case! I like the term 'space bar thumb' I am sure it happens!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful ganseys, Julie. I hope to do one in the not to distant future. I think I have yarn in my stash that would work well.

Gwen-your afghan is very nice. I love the colors you used. I've only made one - many years ago. It was granny squares and has been gone a long time.

WI Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate...I think 19 months is pretty young to be sitting still that long and listening to a story unless they are tired and ready to fall asleep. It is the age where you go in while he's quiet and go out when he's not. LOL Laughing because you know all that, it is the mother who doesn't know.

Darowil...What a frustrating and difficult time when the doctor's wouldn't listen to you. My mother went through the same thing with my brother who is hydrocephalic. He was in horrible pain and they called her the same thing. Sadly, brain damage was done because of all the pressure and to think of the pain he must have had. Mothers know more than doctors think.

Purple...Good Afternoon Purple. Love clemantis and poppies and have both.

Normaedern...We are sending some rain over your way.

Dawn...That is quite some elderberry. Do you make anything with them? They make elderberry tarts in the FingerLakes area. Delicious. Love the dahlia and too cute with DH exhausted and dogs keeping him and your adorable GS company.

Julie...Sorry to hear the hip is getting so bad at times. It's no fun having chronic pain. Who knew getting older was like this? Well, guess they knew, they just weren't talking. Those gloves sound wonderful.

Shirley...Not easy with family moving away and being in the middle of all these tests, making your move precarious. Hope the tests come back ok and you get to move with them.

Sorlenna...Sorry you are having tendonitis problems making everything, including knitting difficult.

Well, we have that department picnic today so I'd better start washing veggies and marinating a few. Gorgeous day for a picnic. Oh dear, I feel a nap coming on. Was around 4am when I fell asleep.

Normaederm and Kansasgma...I still have problems when the regular name is used. I know some of them now but others are much better at knowing people's real names than I am. I should take notes. Or maybe someone who has a list will PM us with the user name and real name. :idea:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Beautiful ganseys, Julie. I hope to do one in the not to distant future. I think I have yarn in my stash that would work well.
> 
> Gwen-your afghan is very nice. I love the colors you used. I've only made one - many years ago. It was granny squares and has been gone a long time.
> 
> WI Joy


Thank you! The gansey does seem to be a very popular style of sweater!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Has anybody heard from Gottastch? She hasn't posted since April.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate...I think 19 months is pretty young to be sitting still that long and listening to a story unless they are tired and ready to fall asleep. It is the age where you go in while he's quiet and go out when he's not. LOL Laughing because you know all that, it is the mother who doesn't know.
> ...
> Julie...Sorry to hear the hip is getting so bad at times. It's no fun having chronic pain. Who knew getting older was like this? Well, guess they knew, they just weren't talking. Those gloves sound wonderful.
> ...


ooops trying to say I agree with everyone that 19 months is far to young to expect to sit and hear the story through- can vary- but tantrums are normal.
I never foresaw a future for me where walking became such a struggle- you learn to live within the restraints.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Forgot to say this earlier:
Sam, I didnt know the Church of the Brethren originated the Heifer Project. DH taught Sunday School for many years and I was his helper (the craft projects would have defeated him LOL) and one thing we did was support the Heifer Project. The kids could vote on what they wanted to donate (bees, goats, a heifer, etc). It was a great way to get them to think about how much most of them had and how they could share with others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Has anybody heard from Gottastch? She hasn't posted since April.


Kathy is very busy with her Tatting- and her garden- she will probably be back in the winter- just one busy lady!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just resting a few minutes before makng lunch, been outside all morning again, I think I am finally caught up. Last of the weeding done & threw in a few more radish & lettuce so we have them into the fall.
I got my 2liter pop bottles filled with water so my son will keep my pots watered while I'm away, I try to make it as easy so it won't take long, I have spikes that screw on them & go deep in the pots. They work quite well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello all. I was in town for coffee with Val today, even though it was cooler and rained after our beautiful few days. We nattered, I bought a book, she got some threads and I bought two x400 g of pale blue Aran, acrylic for only £5.60, a real bargain. There was a sale in the bag dept . Of our favourite store, but we both resisted temptation and came home. Very proud of ourselves! I must work on my hexagon patchwork needle case which Val gave a workshop on at guild last Thursday. I have all the bits and bobs needed but was too busy at the meeting to actually work on it. 
I hope all with problems get some relief, and all with good times happening, may they continue.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Caught up on Friday and Saturday so far. Kansasgma, I'm sorry about your cousin's son's passing. It's good, though, that you have fond memories of times together.

AZ, I know the Mayo trip is still ongoing, but do hope you're getting a little bit of rest time too. You and Alan are very much in my thoughts.

It's always good to see new Tea Party-ers and returning ones (I guess I qualify as one of the returners since I don't manage to post very often). This thread really is unique, and such a major part of the day for all of us. Thank you, Sam! (And thanks to Dave, too, for having started us off so many Tea Parties ago  )

Time to go back and see if I can catch up on Sunday and Monday next. TTYL.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Very windy and still tired so Maya a and I are having snuggle in bed day.
ROOKIE 're:My forgiving and tolerant nature. Know I can snark with the best of them. However I have learned no one but you can make you feel any way. We do it to ourselves. Such a relief. So mostly I prefer to have compassion for myself and others and not get pulled into the I can snark better than you games. My DH would never hurt me intentionally
Gwen, sorry you had to reschedule your surgery.
Darlene, two deaths in such a short time is very stressful. Rest and be gentle to yourself. Just going to UCLA and Al's surgery has exhausted me. I will probably be in Jamie's all day.
Julie, so sorry your hip is bothering you. In a perfect world we would all be issued whirlpools on our 60th days. Or even better wouldn't get sick.
Jynx, you are in my prayers. Hugs.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear your hip is playing up, Lurker2. Lots of Hugs.

I hope the tests continue going well, Shirley. Hugs for you too


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Apologies to al for being missing in action. I have been thinking of you all and have talked to Rookie for updates on really important issues. "Life issues" have just made me really bad company lately and my computer time has been spent playing silly games to keep brain zoned out. Here is a brief update.
> 
> Mom is much worse and will not even visit a facility. Brother was down again this week-end and she won't believe a thing he says and she "has people" she can call to fix everything her way. He has sent a letter to all siblings to call and express concern. I have told him that she must give a decision on his next visit in early July and be moved by the end of the month. I have not talked to her... Not only am I chicken... I just am done in. I guess we will go down this evening. I haven't checked on her all week.
> She can no longer phone, washer and dryer, bath tub, TV and microwave are pretty iffy and she keeps accidentally messing up thermostat and the house is way too hot. We have place all picked out and a deposit down, but can't force her. We may actually talk to Dr. And see if he can mandate it.... Guardianship takes a long time and is expensive.
> ...


~~~Dear Jynx....our hearts are with you...and prayers abound. Please do all to take care of yourself..."silly games" can be quite rejuvenating. Play away to your contentment. ;-) Check in when you can...but tend to matters first. All fingers, toes, arms, legs are crossed!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Very windy and still tired so Maya a and I are having snuggle in bed day.
> ROOKIE 're:My forgiving and tolerant nature. Know I can snark with the best of them. However I have learned no one but you can make you feel any way. We do it to ourselves. Such a relief. So mostly I prefer to have compassion for myself and others and not get pulled into the I can snark better than you games. My DH would never hurt me intentionally
> Gwen, sorry you had to reschedule your surgery.
> Darlene, two deaths in such a short time is very stressful. Rest and be gentle to yourself. Just going to UCLA and Al's surgery has exhausted me. I will probably be in Jamie's all day.
> ...


One of the hardest things is that I have no really comfortable position- the best is to lie down, and then Ringo enthusiastically ends up on top of me! I am learning to whinge about this one! The weather has been so wet I have not yet really got out with the stroller- must get into a routine with that one! INR test this motning and Ringo's Parasite treatment to be fetched- I think Anna next door is going to take me- I will offer to go by bus because it is not as wet as they were predicting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry to hear your hip is playing up, Lurker2. Lots of Hugs.
> 
> I hope the tests continue going well, Shirley. Hugs for you too


I am guilty of grumbling about it! It is so frustrating and has overwhelmed me so rapidly- end of Spring gone by, I was able to walk Ringo round the block- but that did not last for long.
I now have a very nice lightweight pair of Walking shoes- that has been a part of the problem my old shoes were not the best fit- I must get on with the morning's tasks.
Hugs to you too, dear!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how nice to see you stella - we don't see near enough of you - what have you been up to? --- sam



StellaK said:


> Jynx--I had to lie down to put drops in my eye after my cataract surgery. Can you hold the container in your hands for a moment or two to warm the drops.
> My ophthalmologist is one of the best in our city, but he orders many drops after cataract surgery. My vision is so much better now. Stella


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of the hardest things is that I have no really comfortable position- the best is to lie down, and then Ringo enthusiastically ends up on top of me! I am learning to whinge about this one! .


My step-mom had the same problem before having her hip replacement surgery-- I would notice her fidgeting about in her recliner, trying to find a position that didn't hurt. Had to smile at Ringo "enthusiastically ends up on top of" you! Sounds like that dog really loves you.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, I've made it through Monday's posts so far and absolutely MUST go do a few other things around here!! 

Sending belated birthday greetings to Zoe and jadancey, and congratulations to Melody for getting the job! I've enjoyed all the travel and garden pictures so far. Purplefi, may I ask what camera you use to get those beautiful wildlife close-ups?

Caren, I do hope the medical team will be able to find some help for your stepdad, and that your mum will be comforted. Take care of yourself, too. You've been through a lot this year and deserve some comfort as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> My step-mom had the same problem before having her hip replacement surgery-- I would notice her fidgeting about in her recliner, trying to find a position that didn't hurt. Had to smile at Ringo "enthusiastically ends up on top of" you! Sounds like that dog really loves you.


Ringo loves people- not so good with other dogs- I think his mission is to protect me, and he is a down right terror with cats- mind you those from next door do tease him- sauntering past, knowing he is behind glass- the other day when I took Ringo for a short walk he spotted one of those, behind their glass window- and rushed over barking- had it been a real encounter I think he would have come off worst- the cat was hissing and swiping so!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

thewren said:


> how nice to see you stella - we don't see near enough of you - what have you been up to? --- sam


There have been so many things going on and unfortunately most of them seem negative. Since January, I have undergone many tests and am now on oxygen both at night and during any activity in the days. I don't mind at night as the oxygen is fed through my bipap mask. I find the cannula still very uncomfortable. I am lucky that my insurance provided me with a portable oxygen concentrator. I have been diagnosed with COPD. I have never smoked but have inhaled many things as an artist over many years. I was also married to a smoker for 20 years.
The artists' coop where I have been selling fused glass earrings and cards for the past three years has just closed. It was not only a source of extra income but a social outlet as well. 
And my older sister seems to be suffering from some sort of dementia. She calls very, very frequently with many bullying comments and just as frequently hangs up on me. So all of this feels like a big downer to me.
I try to keep things in perspective but right now feel pretty overwhelmed. Thanks for asking. Stella


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday JADancy! I hope you have had a wonderful day. Sorry I am late. Lift has gotten in the way (including the conversation threads)

I hope you have a wonderful year and that our weather improves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> There have been so many things going on and unfortunately most of them seem negative. Since January, I have undergone many tests and am now on oxygen both at night and during any activity in the days. I don't mind at night as the oxygen is fed through my bipap mask. I find the cannula still very uncomfortable. I am lucky that my insurance provided me with a portable oxygen concentrator. I have been diagnosed with COPD. I have never smoked but have inhaled many things as an artist over many years. I was also married to a smoker for 20 years.
> The artists' coop where I have been selling fused glass earrings and cards for the past three years has just closed. It was not only a source of extra income but a social outlet as well.
> And my older sister seems to be suffering from some sort of dementia. She calls very, very frequently with many bullying comments and just as frequently hangs up on me. So all of this feels like a big downer to me.
> I try to keep things in perspective but right now feel pretty overwhelmed. Thanks for asking. Stella


All in all this sounds most unfortunate. Will be thinking positive thoughts for you!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

StellaK said:


> There have been so many things going on and unfortunately most of them seem negative.
> The artists' coop where I have been selling fused glass earrings and cards for the past three years has just closed. It was not only a source of extra income but a social outlet as well. Stella


Oh, Stella, my heart goes out to you. That alone feeling is not a good one. Do some of the other artists from the co-op feel the loss? Maybe you can form a small social group for once or twice a month. If you were near me, I would drag you to our "Stitch Therapy" group at our Sr Center-- it is wonderful! We work, chat, bitch, etc, very good for us. As for your sister, please have patience with her and do keep an eye on her if she lives nearby. Sounds like she may be nearing the time for a more structured existence. Lots of hugs.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Very windy and still tired so Maya a and I are having snuggle in bed day.
> ROOKIE 're:My forgiving and tolerant nature. Know I can snark with the best of them. However I have learned no one but you can make you feel any way. We do it to ourselves. Such a relief. So mostly I prefer to have compassion for myself and others and not get pulled into the I can snark better than you games. My DH would never hurt me intentionally
> Gwen, sorry you had to reschedule your surgery.
> Darlene, two deaths in such a short time is very stressful. Rest and be gentle to yourself. Just going to UCLA and Al's surgery has exhausted me. I will probably be in Jamie's all day.
> ...


Glad you're being good to yourself and getting needed rest. I'm assuming Al's surgery went well since you didn't mention it.
And I'm still praying your shoulder isn't too painful.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of the hardest things is that I have no really comfortable position- the best is to lie down, and then Ringo enthusiastically ends up on top of me! I am learning to whinge about this one! The weather has been so wet I have not yet really got out with the stroller- must get into a routine with that one! INR test this motning and Ringo's Parasite treatment to be fetched- I think Anna next door is going to take me- I will offer to go by bus because it is not as wet as they were predicting.


I'm so sorry your hip is causing so much discomfort. I know exactly what you mean!! I'm hoping when your weather is not quite as rainy and wet, it might feel better. 
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> My step-mom had the same problem before having her hip replacement surgery-- I would notice her fidgeting about in her recliner, trying to find a position that didn't hurt. Had to smile at Ringo "enthusiastically ends up on top of" you! Sounds like that dog really loves you.


It is a problem that I suffered for a while before I had my replacement surgery. I think it was so painful before that I didn't notice pain afterwards.
Such a shame you can't get yours replaced, Julie.
Hugs, dear heart.
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> This is the public system so it costs her nothing- she has no insurance of any type. If emergencies crop up they have priority and so may need to be cancelled.
> I'll tell her you had no pain- she saw me and I had a lot of pain because I had been so unwell before hand- but she does know that I was sick, and so she knows how much worse she could beand that this is why I had so much pain. I did have key hole but it is clear that it was complicated- I was told to be very careful of what I did for 6 weeks after just like in the past. About the same time I worked with someone who was back at work within a week, no way could I have gone back by then.


My mom just had hers out a couple months ago laparoscopic and she had no pain to speak of, was home same day had restrictions on lifting for a few weeks that was all though.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

StellaK said:


> There have been so many things going on and unfortunately most of them seem negative. Since January, I have undergone many tests and am now on oxygen both at night and during any activity in the days. I don't mind at night as the oxygen is fed through my bipap mask. I find the cannula still very uncomfortable. I am lucky that my insurance provided me with a portable oxygen concentrator. I have been diagnosed with COPD. I have never smoked but have inhaled many things as an artist over many years. I was also married to a smoker for 20 years.
> The artists' coop where I have been selling fused glass earrings and cards for the past three years has just closed. It was not only a source of extra income but a social outlet as well.
> And my older sister seems to be suffering from some sort of dementia. She calls very, very frequently with many bullying comments and just as frequently hangs up on me. So all of this feels like a big downer to me.
> I try to keep things in perspective but right now feel pretty overwhelmed. Thanks for asking. Stella


I'm so sorry to hear that you have things happening that are overwhelming.
I'm praying you will soon get relief and it has to be hard when a loved one suffers from such mental deterioration.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Here are some pictures my sister had on her blog this morning. Enjoy.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the breakfast caren - have that on the deck overlooking some fantastic scenery. thinking about you - wishing good stuff. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an over cast Great Bend where it is 17c/63f at 6:37am. I am headed to hospital this morning to see stepdad, will try to card up a bit when I get back. I would like to thank everyone fro their prayers and good thoughts for my family they are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs all the way around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry your hip is causing so much discomfort. I know exactly what you mean!! I'm hoping when your weather is not quite as rainy and wet, it might feel better.
> Hugs,
> Junek


The house is going to have extra insulation installed in the roof, and under floor- I am assured this should make it drier and warmer which should help!
I object to being slowed down so much- but there is not a lot I can do until the surgeon decrees it is bad enough to operate- mean time I must save up for an exercycle!
Hugs for you, June!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Here are some pictures my sister had on her blog this morning. Enjoy.
> Junek


They are always lovely photos that your sister posts!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most cool Julie - beautiful work. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone has wondered why I have been relatively quiet this week- here is what has been keeping me busy
> Finally finished with Ganseys for a while!
> 
> Edit: the left cuff looks larger than it is really- a trick of perspective.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Stella, add my hugs to the others--it sounds as if your plate has been heaped full lately and I'm sorry to hear it. If you're in touch with some of the other artists from the coop, you might be able to put out some feelers for a new spot--maybe even ask around at some of the boutiques if there are any. I know that losing an outlet can really be devastating, family and personal issues aside. You know you can vent here any time, too.

I plan to knit after supper--which is in the microwave (no way I'm turning on the oven when it's 92F *inside*). And we'll see how it goes.

Healing thoughts to all in need.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Apologies to al for being missing in action. I have been thinking of you all and have talked to Rookie for updates on really important issues. "Life issues" have just made me really bad company lately and my computer time has been spent playing silly games to keep brain zoned out. Here is a brief update.
> 
> Mom is much worse and will not even visit a facility. Brother was down again this week-end and she won't believe a thing he says and she "has people" she can call to fix everything her way. He has sent a letter to all siblings to call and express concern. I have told him that she must give a decision on his next visit in early July and be moved by the end of the month. I have not talked to her... Not only am I chicken... I just am done in. I guess we will go down this evening. I haven't checked on her all week.
> She can no longer phone, washer and dryer, bath tub, TV and microwave are pretty iffy and she keeps accidentally messing up thermostat and the house is way too hot. We have place all picked out and a deposit down, but can't force her. We may actually talk to Dr. And see if he can mandate it.... Guardianship takes a long time and is expensive.
> ...


Jynx, will add extra prayers for you and the family. Hope that things get settled with your mom and that biopsy comes back better than expected. You dont have to be happy and cheerful to visit with us, we understand. Hugs


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Here are some pictures my sister had on her blog this morning. Enjoy.
> Junek


Beautiful pictures again. Those swans are so photogenic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news healthwise Shirley - i am sure the rest will be just as positive.

i hear you on the moving -it's a pain in the butt - would anyone come back to help you pack? --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I call my mistakes 'design elements' and that makes them look different. It is glorious Gwen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could you just dampen them with a little water? --- sam --- or spray them with pam



Cashmeregma said:


> Similar to what I did but it takes me longer since I use the lower temperature. I used olive oil but found them a little greasy, yet need something that the spices will stick to. I would like to find a less greasy way of doing them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can read this and read about dan west and the beginning of the heifer project. ---- sam

http://www.heifer.org/about-heifer/index.html



ChrisEl said:


> Forgot to say this earlier:
> Sam, I didnt know the Church of the Brethren originated the Heifer Project. DH taught Sunday School for many years and I was his helper (the craft projects would have defeated him LOL) and one thing we did was support the Heifer Project. The kids could vote on what they wanted to donate (bees, goats, a heifer, etc). It was a great way to get them to think about how much most of them had and how they could share with others.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you come to us stella whenever you feel down - we all have broad shoulders to lean on and give you comfort. try not to allow your sister to upset you - easier said then done i am sure. we are here and we got your back. --- sam



StellaK said:


> There have been so many things going on and unfortunately most of them seem negative. Since January, I have undergone many tests and am now on oxygen both at night and during any activity in the days. I don't mind at night as the oxygen is fed through my bipap mask. I find the cannula still very uncomfortable. I am lucky that my insurance provided me with a portable oxygen concentrator. I have been diagnosed with COPD. I have never smoked but have inhaled many things as an artist over many years. I was also married to a smoker for 20 years.
> The artists' coop where I have been selling fused glass earrings and cards for the past three years has just closed. It was not only a source of extra income but a social outlet as well.
> And my older sister seems to be suffering from some sort of dementia. She calls very, very frequently with many bullying comments and just as frequently hangs up on me. So all of this feels like a big downer to me.
> I try to keep things in perspective but right now feel pretty overwhelmed. Thanks for asking. Stella


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the bride and groom swans - always a treat to see them. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Here are some pictures my sister had on her blog this morning. Enjoy.
> Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gwen love the blanket!

Caren keeping you and your family in prayers. Love the big breakfast this morning.

Purple love the poppies! Beautiful

I did not like history in school, still do not find it too interesting. DH loves it

Daralene safe travels and prayers for you and your family.

Julie outstanding gansyes!!!

Shirley keeping you and Pat in prayers also, glad to hear things sound like they are going well snd uou are doing ok.

Have "heard" from Gottastch on FB she is busy with life nothing bad I dont believe just lots going on

Sassafrass you are one smart lady, yes no one can make us feel anyway we do it ourselves, have beenbattling with myself over this for a couple weeks now. Practice makes perfect right? Prayers for and your DH.

Stella hope you find a new pkace for extraoney and socializing. Prayers for you and your sister, hard not to take it personally I'm sure.

Need to find something to eat before it gets too late. Prayers n hugs
Goodnight


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> They're so much sweeter than the "OLD" carrots you get from the store. Unfortunately we don't have any farmers' markets nearby!
> Junek


Matthew says that he does not like the bags of carrot nubs that the stores sell because they suck the juice out of them before packaging them. We have to get the real carrots that have to be peeled and cut.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

StellaK said:


> There have been so many things going on and unfortunately most of them seem negative.
> 
> Oh my dear, you have certainly had a lot of loss in life!! Well, coming back to the tea party is probably one of the better things you could have done for yourself; everyone here is very good at giving hugs and support.
> 
> I'm sorry that now when you need it, your older sister is not able to be there for you. Please try not to take it personally; it's sounds like she is dealing with some serious cognitive impairment. Take care, new friend, and know that many here are sending you warm thoughts.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Here are some pictures my sister had on her blog this morning. Enjoy.
> Junek


Lovely-- should brighten everyone's day/evening. TY for sharing. I love the pictures.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> could you just dampen them with a little water? --- sam --- or spray them with pam


Sam, great idea-- my DD#1 used to make non-fried egg rolls that were just almost as good as the fried ones w/o all the grease by spraying with Pam or similar. Good idea!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - here is a recipe that might give you an idea how to fix your fries. --- sam

Roasted Sweet Potatoes With Balsamic Drizzle Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian
GERD-Friendly
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 212, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 197mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 5g, Carbs: 42g, Cholesterol: 3mg, Protein: 2g

Carb Choices: 3

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds potato(es), sweet, (about 3 medium) 
1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1/4 tablespoon salt, or to taste 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
1 cup(s) vinegar, balsamic 
2 tablespoon honey 
1 teaspoon butter

Preparation

Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. Line a rimmed baking sheet with foil.

Peel sweet potatoes and cut into 1/2-inch-thick wedges.

Place on the prepared baking sheet, drizzle with oil and toss well. Spread the wedges in a single layer and bake until tender when pierced with a knife, 25 to 30 minutes. Remove from the oven; season with salt and pepper.

Meanwhile, combine vinegar and honey in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat and cook until syrupy and reduced to 1/3 cup, 12 to 15 minutes. (Watch the syrup carefully during the last few minutes of reducing to prevent burning.)

Swirl in butter and remove from heat. Drizzle the warm sauce over the roasted sweet potatoes.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/roasted-sweet-potatoes-with-balsamic-drizzle.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthBeauty_20140626


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> most cool Julie - beautiful work. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> ...
> 
> Julie outstanding gansyes!!!
> ...


Thanks Dawn! They have been an interesting knit! I know a lot more now about Ganseys than I did 6 months ago!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> daralene - here is a recipe that might give you an idea how to fix your fries. --- sam
> 
> Roasted Sweet Potatoes With Balsamic Drizzle Recipe


These sound great, Sam-- but I will NOT try them until next fall, too hot in the house already.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am very well, thank you. I am enjoying myself here. I do find it difficult to sort everyone out and keep up! We have had no rain for 3 weeks in "rainy" Wales. We are due some tonight. Everything is becoming burnt. It will be good as along as it doesn't keep raining for days and days....


Eventually you will almost sort us out-you will find that we all get oursleves muddles sometimes about who is who and what they did. So we are very forgiving- and especially of newbies.
The TP is very time consuming but so good.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:45pm and I am going to catch up, then I am getting a bowl of ice cream and a movie and Gage and I are going to chill out. Tomorrow is his last day of school.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

all caught up and off I go. I have tomorrow and Saturday off I will be back here tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Shirley glad to hear that so things seem to indicate nothing serious.

Re not wanting to pack up etc, maybe it is worth doing it now while you can both do it and it is choice. The time will come when you may be forced into doing it- and that it makes it even harder emotionally to deal with. And then only one of you may be able to do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Julie the last gansey looks good- well done on finishing them all. When will the two for the grands be sent?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just stopping in for a bit.
I have missed something. Jynx, our heart, must have had a bad or suspicious report to warrant a biopsy. I have put her tops on the prayer list along with Sandi and Alan. I love you all so much and My heart breaks when you have health or family issues or losses.Gwen, your lapghan is wonderful. I love the colors and textures.

I have spent all afternoon in the kitchen (HOT!). I simmered some butternut squash, cooked speckled butterbeans and okra, dirty rice, lettuce and tomato salad, and fried chicken. Don't know how many dishes (including dishwasher) I have washed dried and put up.
Tomorrow will be a fish stick and fry day....I have to wash hair and do the bed liniens, and fold big load of towels.
I am peeking in when I can. I Love You All To The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Normaederm and Kansasgma...I still have problems when the regular name is used. I know some of them now but others are much better at knowing people's real names than I am. I should take notes. Or maybe someone who has a list will PM us with the user name and real name. :idea:


Thats OK- I get confused when my first name is used! A few I use first names for (Like Julie, Shirley and Sam) but generally use the avatar name-some of course include their name in their avatar.

We currently have a lovely day outside but have wind and rain forecast later this afternoon. In time for my football game on tonight.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just saw this on the main forum. You must see it.

http://www.youtube.com/v/1eXS0o6r-Wk%26rel=0%26hl=en_US%26feature=player_embedded%26versi...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kathy is very busy with her Tatting- and her garden- she will probably be back in the winter- just one busy lady!


Thanks Julie, just glad to know she is ok. As long as she is busy and not sick. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> you come to us stella whenever you feel down - we all have broad shoulders to lean on and give you comfort. try not to allow your sister to upset you - easier said then done i am sure. we are here and we got your back. --- sam


DITTO Stella....will have you in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> There have been so many things going on and unfortunately most of them seem negative. Since January, I have undergone many tests and am now on oxygen both at night and during any activity in the days. I don't mind at night as the oxygen is fed through my bipap mask. I find the cannula still very uncomfortable. I am lucky that my insurance provided me with a portable oxygen concentrator. I have been diagnosed with COPD. I have never smoked but have inhaled many things as an artist over many years. I was also married to a smoker for 20 years.
> The artists' coop where I have been selling fused glass earrings and cards for the past three years has just closed. It was not only a source of extra income but a social outlet as well.
> And my older sister seems to be suffering from some sort of dementia. She calls very, very frequently with many bullying comments and just as frequently hangs up on me. So all of this feels like a big downer to me.
> I try to keep things in perspective but right now feel pretty overwhelmed. Thanks for asking. Stella


Life has a habit of getting to be too much at times- especially when a number of things happen at once. And dealing with developing dementia in a loved one is so very very hard. Even harder when trying to come terms with your health restrictions. And then lsoing a social outlet as well- so important for all or us. Now there is where this TP is useful, not the same as in person but so many friends here. And you know that many of us will be praying for you. (I managed to spell praying wrong by using a wrong key- and it tried to ghange it to crying, also rather apt I thought!)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Very windy and still tired so Maya a and I are having snuggle in bed day.
> ROOKIE 're:My forgiving and tolerant nature. Know I can snark with the best of them. However I have learned no one but you can make you feel any way. We do it to ourselves. Such a relief. So mostly I prefer to have compassion for myself and others and not get pulled into the I can snark better than you games. My DH would never hurt me intentionally
> Gwen, sorry you had to reschedule your surgery.
> Darlene, two deaths in such a short time is very stressful. Rest and be gentle to yourself. Just going to UCLA and Al's surgery has exhausted me. I will probably be in Jamie's all day.
> ...


Thanks dear friend. Yes, it has unsettled us even though we feel like we are doing good, we notice we forget things more and just do weird things. It has had its effect for sure. I can also imagine the surgery for your DH has exhausted you. Hope he is now doing better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH picked and cooked a pot of string beans, carrots, one cob of corn (only one ready!) tonight for part of our dinner. I did spaghetti squash with cubed tomatoes, fresh basil and garlic and DD made a tuna pasta salad. Yummy yummy as most of it came from our garden. 


pacer said:


> Matthew says that he does not like the bags of carrot nubs that the stores sell because they suck the juice out of them before packaging them. We have to get the real carrots that have to be peeled and cut.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My mom just had hers out a couple months ago laparoscopic and she had no pain to speak of, was home same day had restrictions on lifting for a few weeks that was all though.


We have a night in hospital here still so she will be out the next day. Good to have all the stories of people with virtually no pain to give her. She's going to need lots of TLC I suspect, even if nothing else!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is incredible! Did you notice the man purposefully looked down when the adult male walked by? Gorillas can be quite fierce and dangerous. I don't think I could have been so calm as this man was. What an incredible experience. Thank you for sharing.


Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the main forum. You must see it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/1eXS0o6r-Wk%26rel=0%26hl=en_US%26feature=player_embedded%26versi...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> could you just dampen them with a little water? --- sam --- or spray them with pam


Will have too try those. Thanks Sam.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

thewren said:


> you can read this and read about dan west and the beginning of the heifer project. ---- sam
> 
> http://www.heifer.org/about-heifer/index.html


This was very interesting...had no idea the Heifer Project had such a long history.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the main forum. You must see it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/1eXS0o6r-Wk%26rel=0%26hl=en_US%26feature=player_embedded%26versi...


Wow! What an experience- how calm was he- wonder what he felt like inside. Bet he wasn't feeling as calm as he looked. But if he hadn't been calm who knows what would have happened.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the main forum. You must see it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/1eXS0o6r-Wk%26rel=0%26hl=en_US%26feature=player_embedded%26versi...


Truly amazing. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is incredible! Did you notice the man purposefully looked down when the adult male walked by? Gorillas can be quite fierce and dangerous. I don't think I could have been so calm as this man was. What an incredible experience. Thank you for sharing.


I wonder if they were given instructions on how to behave. Very wise on his part to be submissive like that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Stella...So sorry to hear you have developed COPD and need to be on oxygen. Then to have your sister bullying you must indeed be awful as you lose the sister you have always loved to dementia...Hugs.

June...The photos, as always, are gorgeous.

Sam...Thank you for that link on the Heifer project. So wonderful to be part of the church that started this.
Also, how thoughtful of you to think of me with the kale chips and the sweet potato fries. You are the best.:!: :thumbup: 

Melody...You must be so relieved to have a job lined up and now two. Yay Gage will be fine with the new school but as I've said, I know it isn't easy. Sounds like he is pretty social and shouldn't have any trouble making new friends and still close enough to stay friends on weekends with old friends.

Gwen...Your dinner sounds so wonderful and fresh from the garden. Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is good news healthwise Shirley - i am sure the rest will be just as positive.
> 
> i hear you on the moving -it's a pain in the butt - would anyone come back to help you pack? --- sam


Yes if health problems are figured out my son will come back. It is certainly doable - but won't know for awhile yet.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> we actually would have taken all of Canada if we could have. --- sam


Glad you couldn't! grin


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the main forum. You must see it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/1eXS0o6r-Wk%26rel=0%26hl=en_US%26feature=player_embedded%26versi...


That has to be one of the very best things I've ever seen! Can't imagine how scary that must have been but SOOO cool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie the last gansey looks good- well done on finishing them all. When will the two for the grands be sent?


Thanks, Margaret! I have to buy a Cluedo Board Game for DGD hopefully next week then save up for the postage- there is rather a lot to send! the following fortnight.- so middle of July.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just stopping in for a bit.
> I have missed something. Jynx, our heart, must have had a bad or suspicious report to warrant a biopsy. I have put her tops on the prayer list along with Sandi and Alan. I love you all so much and My heart breaks when you have health or family issues or losses.Gwen, your lapghan is wonderful. I love the colors and textures.
> 
> I have spent all afternoon in the kitchen (HOT!). I simmered some butternut squash, cooked speckled butterbeans and okra, dirty rice, lettuce and tomato salad, and fried chicken. Don't know how many dishes (including dishwasher) I have washed dried and put up.
> ...


It never fails to amaze me- the amount of housework you manage to get done, Betty! I have a very low priority on housework- give me my knitting needles any day!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are absolutely right Sam I could just make more squares. You make each square which consists of one central square and six logs.....This once the yarns were suggested by the designer/instructor....it is a class on Craftsy. I've bought yarn to make 2 more and may make them larger for sure...pretty sure I have enough of the colors needed already. One is mixture or white/tans/grays and the other is a mixture of colors that I don't even remember right now...lol.


You could also pick one of your favorites of the designs and add a border on all four ides.... then maybe a second border of another favorite... sort of a frame idea.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's been quite a day again and Tim and I are off to dual therapy sessions again tomorrow. DD#1 and DGGD will be here before we leave to make use of out washer/dryer. I'm still working on the KAP squares and trying to find time to knit on something to feel as if I've accomplished something besides dirtying dishes to cook meals so that I can wash the dishes in order to have counter space to cook the next one.
> 
> I think that I will be grateful when they all can go back to work/school and I can have sometime to myself. I'm going to find a library book and read until bed time.
> 
> ...


Delegate..... surely there are some other people in your house that could do a dish now and again.... You are sounding frazzled and need a little "me" time. You do so much for others. (Maybe go on strike for a day... or buy some paper plates!)


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I didn't mean to start posting again when I had problems. But Sam asked and it just came out. Housework is a low priority for me also. I would prefer to do anything else. My grandkids come over and do most of it for me. I have a daughter here who has three kids, 22, 19, and 16. I am very close to all of them.
My sister lives in Portland, Ore, which is about 400 miles from me. She has a son there, but she was very angry when he had to have surgery in January and could not be at her beck and call. Thanks for listening! Stella


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> ok so it is 11:20pm and I can finally get on here and catch up. Going to go back and catch up finally.
> 
> I love my son so much(insert sarcasm here) that I wrote out 22 invites by hand (tonight) to his classmates for play days this summer. Poor kiddo has to go to a new school next year and he is heart broken.
> 
> I found out this afternoon that I am going to be a great aunt. Wooooooohhooooooooo, doing the happy dance. :thumbup: My nephew and his gf are expecting. I am so happy for them and over the moon excited.


Conrats on the new one arriving

I know how Gage feels... I went to at least 8 new schools when growing up... (3 different high schools) Being the new kid is always a little scary but it serves you well in life. You learn to introduce yourself, asking for help is a great ice breaker... You are better equipped to deal with change and new situations... You have the opportunity to make even more friends. You are a great mom to help him make this transition. Once he gets to his new school, maybe he could ask one new friend a week over for a snack after school. He is such a great kid, he will have no problem making new friends.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It never fails to amaze me- the amount of housework you manage to get done, Betty! I have a very low priority on housework- give me my knitting needles any day!


I'm with Julie on the amount of housework


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fiddlesticks, this computer keeps giving me a "this page cannot be displayed " about every time I scroll or type so I'm going to quit and go to bed. I am way behind. 

Made it through the biopsy without them making a leaky lung so was home at 2 and did take couple hour nap. I've called mom to remind her of her hair appointment and will try and take her to store as well. I think I will also "borrow" her computer before I talk to her and have her made at me for life!!! 

Thanks all for the god thoughts an prayers.... Will let you know what I learn late Monday. Sure wish it could be before the week-end.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

ZOE - really late birthday wishes. Have a wonderful new year

CAREN - Thinking of you and family.... Sorry you are having a rough patch.

KATY NORA... Great idea to have the garage sale to benefit the newlyweds.... 

EVERYONE.... Night, night and don't let the bed bugs bite...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I didn't mean to start posting again when I had problems. But Sam asked and it just came out. Housework is a low priority for me also. I would prefer to do anything else. My grandkids come over and do most of it for me. I have a daughter here who has three kids, 22, 19, and 16. I am very close to all of them.
> My sister lives in Portland, Ore, which is about 400 miles from me. She has a son there, but she was very angry when he had to have surgery in January and could not be at her beck and call. Thanks for listening! Stella


And, Stella, we love to think we can help, by keeping you in positive thought! Good vibes do make a difference!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

StellaK said:


> There have been so many things going on and unfortunately most of them seem negative. Since January, I have undergone many tests and am now on oxygen both at night and during any activity in the days. I don't mind at night as the oxygen is fed through my bipap mask. I find the cannula still very uncomfortable. I am lucky that my insurance provided me with a portable oxygen concentrator. I have been diagnosed with COPD. I have never smoked but have inhaled many things as an artist over many years. I was also married to a smoker for 20 years.
> The artists' coop where I have been selling fused glass earrings and cards for the past three years has just closed. It was not only a source of extra income but a social outlet as well.
> And my older sister seems to be suffering from some sort of dementia. She calls very, very frequently with many bullying comments and just as frequently hangs up on me. So all of this feels like a big downer to me.
> I try to keep things in perspective but right now feel pretty overwhelmed. Thanks for asking. Stella


I am so sorry to hear this. Hugs and prayers for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just a quick pop in this morning before I head out to do the dreaded supermarket shop. Good thoughts going out to all who are needing them. Loved all the photos posted over the last couple of days. Ttyl.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Haven't caught up with you all yet was a long three days at work, boss was sick (double ear infection) so was gone some, grouchy when he was there and extremely busy trying to catch up from being gone.
> 
> Next week he is booked solid from the time we open till after 5 so will be another crazy week though a shorter one with the holiday. Attached are some pictures, will share more as I can, our peach lillies are getting ready to bloom, maybe today and some other dahlias. Need to clean this messy house so I can enjoy the rest of the weekend.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Fabulous photos. Love that dahlia and what a cosy piture of the 'family'


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It's really lovely, Julie, and all of us know how much work and love went into the making of it!
> Junek


Ditto...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Just stopping in for a bit.
> I have missed something. Jynx, our heart, must have had a bad or suspicious report to warrant a biopsy. I have put her tops on the prayer list along with Sandi and Alan. I love you all so much and My heart breaks when you have health or family issues or losses.Gwen, your lapghan is wonderful. I love the colors and textures.
> 
> I have spent all afternoon in the kitchen (HOT!). I simmered some butternut squash, cooked speckled butterbeans and okra, dirty rice, lettuce and tomato salad, and fried chicken. Don't know how many dishes (including dishwasher) I have washed dried and put up.
> ...


Betty, you have my admiration. I think if I lived with your heat I would be living on cold foods! I hope your DH appreciated the hours you spend in a hot kitchen. XX


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the main forum. You must see it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/1eXS0o6r-Wk%26rel=0%26hl=en_US%26feature=player_embedded%26versi...


Thank you Shirley that is just beautiful. I think if I had been that man I would have been terrified. Full marks to him for keeping so calm!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Flockie, who used visit regularly- but is now busy holding down a job, has her Birthday today!

If you should chance to see this, 

Happy Happy Birthday, dear Flockie!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend were it is 16c/61f at 6:03am. Yesterday was we got confirmation that there is no treatment that can save my stepdad. They talked about what can be done to make him comfortable. It was very hard to see him so weak and frail. I will be headed back in again this morning to be with him. Poor little Seth doesn't understand why he can't go see his grampy. I took a photo of Grampy for him he just looked at it with the safest eyes. 

sorry I have not kept up with what is going on. I do think of everyone. I do glance through and try to read some when I have a minute before I fall asleep. 

Today's coffee my bunch sent me this one. I'm going to have to find one and get them all to sign it for me. The early morning sky as the sun was coming up. 

Healing thoughts to those in need. HUGS for everyone. xxx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend were it is 16c/61f at 6:03am. Yesterday was we got confirmation that there is no treatment that can save my stepdad. They talked about what can be done to make him comfortable. It was very hard to see him so weak and frail. I will be headed back in again this morning to be with him. Poor little Seth doesn't understand why he can't go see his grampy. I took a photo of Grampy for him he just looked at it with the safest eyes.
> 
> sorry I have not kept up with what is going on. I do think of everyone. I do glance through and try to read some when I have a minute before I fall asleep.
> 
> ...


It is so hard when things have come to this point. Thinking of you all, as you prepare to say farewell- as you say hard for young Seth.
I really like the coffee mug!
We are in that short time of overlap! 2216 hours here, Friday. a showery and chilly night. Although not cold when compared with Gt Bend.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend were it is 16c/61f at 6:03am. Yesterday was we got confirmation that there is no treatment that can save my stepdad. They talked about what can be done to make him comfortable. It was very hard to see him so weak and frail. I will be headed back in again this morning to be with him. Poor little Seth doesn't understand why he can't go see his grampy. I took a photo of Grampy for him he just looked at it with the safest eyes.
> 
> sorry I have not kept up with what is going on. I do think of everyone. I do glance through and try to read some when I have a minute before I fall asleep.
> 
> ...


Morning Caren. So sorry to hear the latest on your stepdad, though I think it's what you were expecting wasn't it? Gentle hugs for you at this difficult time, I'm thinking of you and praying they can keep stepdad pain free and comfortable. xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so hard when things have come to this point. Thinking of you all, as you prepare to say farewell- as you say hard for young Seth.
> I really like the coffee mug!
> We are in that short time of overlap! 2216 hours here, Friday. a showery and chilly night. Although not cold when compared with Gt Bend.


It is hard and no matter how prepared you are. Seth says that Sam has to be his grampy now. He is such a sweetie pie. He asked questions about it that others don't is hard to answer when he wants to know why they can make grampy better. 
I love the mug, it was the high point of my day yesterday. 
I would welcome the showers and chilly temps. It is to get much warmer today and into nest week if the weatherman is correct.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Has anybody heard from Gottastch? She hasn't posted since April.


She has been on FB now and then.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Morning Caren. So sorry to hear the latest on your stepdad, though I think it's what you were expecting wasn't it? Gentle hugs for you at this difficult time, I'm thinking of you and praying they can keep stepdad pain free and comfortable. xx


Good morning Angela. I was expecting it to be this way. He has refused to go in for sometime. Even though it was hard to heard it from the doctors. Thank you for the hugs. Keeping him pain free is the only thing we want for him at this point. He said the good thing is he finally stopped smoking. Not that he had much choice.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> It is hard and no matter how prepared you are. Seth says that Sam has to be his grampy now. He is such a sweetie pie. He asked questions about it that others don't is hard to answer when he wants to know why they can make grampy better.
> I love the mug, it was the high point of my day yesterday.
> I would welcome the showers and chilly temps. It is to get much warmer today and into nest week if the weatherman is correct.


My heart goes out to you all. I am so sorry.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the main forum. You must see it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/1eXS0o6r-Wk%26rel=0%26hl=en_US%26feature=player_embedded%26versi...


That was incredible. Thank you for posting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Morning Caren. So sorry to hear the latest on your stepdad, though I think it's what you were expecting wasn't it? Gentle hugs for you at this difficult time, I'm thinking of you and praying they can keep stepdad pain free and comfortable. xx


From me too Caren. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope you had a good sleep Sassafras. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Delegate..... surely there are some other people in your house that could do a dish now and again.... You are sounding frazzled and need a little "me" time. You do so much for others. (Maybe go on strike for a day... or buy some paper plates!)


Sounds like a plan.

Dreamweaver...When will you hear anything. Sending you love and prayers. .....A few posts later I saw that you will hear Monday. Weekends are the hardest. Yes, prayers from upstate NY going up for you. Bushels of hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Conrats on the new one arriving
> 
> I know how Gage feels... I went to at least 8 new schools when growing up... (3 different high schools) Being the new kid is always a little scary but it serves you well in life. You learn to introduce yourself, asking for help is a great ice breaker... You are better equipped to deal with change and new situations... You have the opportunity to make even more friends. You are a great mom to help him make this transition. Once he gets to his new school, maybe he could ask one new friend a week over for a snack after school. He is such a great kid, he will have no problem making new friends.


Yes, you are so right Jynx. There are positives and negatives to everything and the positives you mentioned above are big ones.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend were it is 16c/61f at 6:03am. Yesterday was we got confirmation that there is no treatment that can save my stepdad. They talked about what can be done to make him comfortable. It was very hard to see him so weak and frail. I will be headed back in again this morning to be with him. Poor little Seth doesn't understand why he can't go see his grampy. I took a photo of Grampy for him he just looked at it with the safest eyes.
> 
> sorry I have not kept up with what is going on. I do think of everyone. I do glance through and try to read some when I have a minute before I fall asleep.
> 
> ...


Hugs for you too Caren. Just so sorry to hear about your step dad and that they have no treatment for him. This is the hardest part of life. I'm still trying to take in all that has happened here and while sitting outside having my coffee in all that beauty, feeling weepy. Life is not easy and losing those we love or facing our own mortality when it is our turn is so difficult. I send you love across the miles. Will it be possible for Seth to see his grampy before he gets worse? Is he still conscious and aware? Hugs and love.

Beautiful sunrise and got a laugh out of the ending on that mug.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And, Stella, we love to think we can help, by keeping you in positive thought! Good vibes do make a difference!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Well said!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Stella...It is knitting that binds us together but our friendships have gone way beyond that. Thank you for feeling you could share with us. It helps to share and we do care. So glad you started posting again problems or not.

Kate...What is dreaded about the supermarket shop? I know here it is when the bill rings up. :shock: :shock: :shock:

Julie...Your temps might not be cold compared to upstate, NY, however your body is adjusted to your temps and I'm sure are quite cold and chilling to the bone for you. Thanks to all your knitting, you will be warmer, but can't wait for you to get the new insulation. Such good news!!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hugs for you too Caren. Will it be possible for Seth to see his grampy before he gets worse? Is he still conscious and aware? Hugs and love.


Very well-said. I, too, hope Seth can see his Grampy before it gets worse. They both need that. Wish there were something more we all could do for you, and for that matter, for all who are hurting. So hard.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is hard and no matter how prepared you are. Seth says that Sam has to be his grampy now. He is such a sweetie pie. He asked questions about it that others don't is hard to answer when he wants to know why they can make grampy better.
> I love the mug, it was the high point of my day yesterday.
> I would welcome the showers and chilly temps. It is to get much warmer today and into nest week if the weatherman is correct.


Precious Seth and Grampy Sam will sure feel honored with his new title. This brought tears to my eyes looking through the eyes of an innocent child.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are always lovely photos that your sister posts!


So glad you enjoyed them. I particularly like the sunset light on the Bride Swan's feathers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful pictures again. Those swans are so photogenic.


I'm so glad they've started visiting again. They weren't around much during the winter. I think they'd found a safe, sheltered spot to ride out the miserable weather!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew says that he does not like the bags of carrot nubs that the stores sell because they suck the juice out of them before packaging them. We have to get the real carrots that have to be peeled and cut.


I agree with Matthew... They're pretty tasteless. Not that fond of raw carrots anyway!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Lovely-- should brighten everyone's day/evening. TY for sharing. I love the pictures.


I love sharing her pictures. They're so beautiful I want everyone to enjoy them as much as I do.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Dawn! They have been an interesting knit! I know a lot more now about Ganseys than I did 6 months ago!!!


And anyone looking in on your workshop know a lot more, too. I'm not participating at this time but am really enjoying following it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just stopping in for a bit.
> I have missed something. Jynx, our heart, must have had a bad or suspicious report to warrant a biopsy. I have put her tops on the prayer list along with Sandi and Alan. I love you all so much and My heart breaks when you have health or family issues or losses.Gwen, your lapghan is wonderful. I love the colors and textures.
> 
> I have spent all afternoon in the kitchen (HOT!). I simmered some butternut squash, cooked speckled butterbeans and okra, dirty rice, lettuce and tomato salad, and fried chicken. Don't know how many dishes (including dishwasher) I have washed dried and put up.
> ...


It's always a joy to hear from you, Betty. When my children were growing up, Fri. Was grocery shopping day and a day for running errands. We lived 10 miles from town and that was usually the only day I had the car. We always had either fish sandwiches with cole slaw and French fries for supper. Once in a while fried shrimp instead of fish. One of my children's favorite meals!
After your busy day, you need a break preparing a meal!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH picked and cooked a pot of string beans, carrots, one cob of corn (only one ready!) tonight for part of our dinner. I did spaghetti squash with cubed tomatoes, fresh basil and garlic and DD made a tuna pasta salad. Yummy yummy as most of it came from our garden.


Sounds like the perfect summer meal!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Glad you couldn't! grin


And even so, our two countries have a wonderful relationship!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is hard and no matter how prepared you are. Seth says that Sam has to be his grampy now. He is such a sweetie pie. He asked questions about it that others don't is hard to answer when he wants to know why they can make grampy better.
> I love the mug, it was the high point of my day yesterday.
> I would welcome the showers and chilly temps. It is to get much warmer today and into nest week if the weatherman is correct.


Death is always a shock when it actually occurs- and naturally takes time to accept- that is lovely that young Seth has found Sam to be his Grampy, I wonder if Seth would be able to go to the KAP, or is it too big a journey for him still? You are welcome to some of my chill- I'll have to work out a way to transport it- I believe they are talking instead of another El Nino rather than chill coming your way, via the Pacific.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Caren,
So sorry to hear this news. I do hope that the doctors are able to control the pain to give him a peaceful passing. That will be a comfort to your family as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stella...It is knitting that binds us together but our friendships have gone way beyond that. Thank you for feeling you could share with us. It helps to share and we do care. So glad you started posting again problems or not.
> 
> Kate...What is dreaded about the supermarket shop? I know here it is when the bill rings up. :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Julie...Your temps might not be cold compared to upstate, NY, however your body is adjusted to your temps and I'm sure are quite cold and chilling to the bone for you. Thanks to all your knitting, you will be warmer, but can't wait for you to get the new insulation. Such good news!!!!


The day of the installation is going to be a bit of a hassle- young Ringo would not like being banished to the back room for four to five hours- I am going to have to come to some compromise- I don't want him in his run all that time if it is pouring with rain- I will have him on his harness- and hopefully can be in the sitting room, with the back gate unlocked- so the workmen have access to the underhouse- not being large enough or high enough to be called a basement!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So glad you enjoyed them. I particularly like the sunset light on the Bride Swan's feathers.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I didn't mean to start posting again when I had problems. But Sam asked and it just came out. Housework is a low priority for me also. I would prefer to do anything else. My grandkids come over and do most of it for me. I have a daughter here who has three kids, 22, 19, and 16. I am very close to all of them.
> My sister lives in Portland, Ore, which is about 400 miles from me. She has a son there, but she was very angry when he had to have surgery in January and could not be at her beck and call. Thanks for listening! Stella


We have wide, strong shoulders and always willing to listen. I'm so glad you have family nearby to help you. I don't know what I'd do without my youngest daughter. She moved in with me 5 years ago when doing so many things was difficult. Having loving children is a blessing. I have only one son who lives near enough to help and he does what we can't do.
Hugs, dear heart.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And anyone looking in on your workshop know a lot more, too. I'm not participating at this time but am really enjoying following it!
> Junek


That is so good to know, June- there have to be a lot following because the views are up over 22,300!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Flockie, who used visit regularly- but is now busy holding down a job, has her Birthday today!
> 
> If you should chance to see this,
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday, dear Flockie!


A very happy birthday Flockie. Hope you have time to visit soon.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend were it is 16c/61f at 6:03am. Yesterday was we got confirmation that there is no treatment that can save my stepdad. They talked about what can be done to make him comfortable. It was very hard to see him so weak and frail. I will be headed back in again this morning to be with him. Poor little Seth doesn't understand why he can't go see his grampy. I took a photo of Grampy for him he just looked at it with the safest eyes.
> 
> sorry I have not kept up with what is going on. I do think of everyone. I do glance through and try to read some when I have a minute before I fall asleep.
> 
> ...


Good morning, Caren. My heart goes out to you and your mom. I pray that God will comfort you and that your stepfather will have no pain and an easy crossing to the other side.
Hugs, dearest sister of my heart!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so good to know, June- there have to be a lot following because the views are up over 22,300!


Your workshop and Shirley's texture conversation encouraged me to get a couple of books on knitting from Viking patterns. They're very close to the entwined patterns of Celtic art. As I told Shirley, heritage shows. I know I'll struggle with them since knitting from charts is something I've never attempted. You and Shirley will be my go-to people when I get bogged down!! First I have to finish this sweater that seems to have taken over my life!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Flockie :thumbup: 


This is what Gage brought home from his teacher yesterday. I believe that each student received one.
He burst into tears when he saw it. Poor kiddo he is distraught about having to change schools.

Mrs. M.P. his teacher has been fantastic this year and gone above and beyond. She was welling up with tears yesterday talking to me about how much he will be missed at the school.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stella...It is knitting that binds us together but our friendships have gone way beyond that. Thank you for feeling you could share with us. It helps to share and we do care. So glad you started posting again problems or not.
> 
> Kate...What is dreaded about the supermarket shop? I know here it is when the bill rings up. :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Julie...Your temps might not be cold compared to upstate, NY, however your body is adjusted to your temps and I'm sure are quite cold and chilling to the bone for you. Thanks to all your knitting, you will be warmer, but can't wait for you to get the new insulation. Such good news!!!!


It's just that we have only one fairly small supermarket here and I really don't like it! Sometimes I'll drive 20 minutes to another town with a different and bigger shop, but often laziness kicks in and I just stay in town and suffer it! I had coupons to use up this week so that's why I was shopping here today.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

There was a surprise party for Hayley with l4 of her friends and their parents there last night for a bar b que. How nice for the her and her parents!

here is the picture of all the Grade four friends who were there for her and it will be hard for Hayley to leave them all. 

I think it will make a wonderful memory for her. She is the one in the middle with the big smile and the glasses. Such a dear girl.

She is sitting and the rest are standing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Caren, my heart goes out to you and your family. Poor wee Seth, I ache for him being so young. Gage was 3 years old when Greg's dad passed and Gage wanted to know when Bumpa was coming home from the hospital, why he couldn't go see him and why couldn't he go to "big heavens' and see him. This moved me to tears and I hold you all in my heart during this time of sorrow. If you can see an upside there will soon be no more suffering for him and that in itself is an answered prayer.

Love, hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is hard and no matter how prepared you are. Seth says that Sam has to be his grampy now. He is such a sweetie pie. He asked questions about it that others don't is hard to answer when he wants to know why they can make grampy better.
> I love the mug, it was the high point of my day yesterday.
> I would welcome the showers and chilly temps. It is to get much warmer today and into nest week if the weatherman is correct.


So sorry about the sad news of your step dad. It is hard for little ones to understand the finality of it. When my dad died very suddenly, aged only 65, DS#2 was 3 years old and wanted to know why the helicopter men couldn't bring his papa back down from heaven. Thinking of you all. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Happy Birthday Flockie :thumbup:
> 
> This is what Gage brought home from his teacher yesterday. I believe that each student received one.
> He burst into tears when he saw it. Poor kiddo he is distraught about having to change schools.
> ...


What a tribute! Well done, Gage (and his mum for bringing him up to be a star) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Shirley what a great shot of Hayley and her friends. I know about the saying goodbye and starting a new school. Gage is doing the same thing this year.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Normaedern. 


Normaedern said:


> What a tribute! Well done, Gage (and his mum for bringing him up to be a star) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> There was a surprise party for Hayley with l4 of her friends and their parents there last night for a bar b que. How nice for the her and her parents!
> 
> here is the picture of all the Grade four friends who were there for her and it will be hard for Hayley to leave them all.
> 
> ...


Truly a wonderful memory and I love the BIG grin


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Happy Birthday Flockie :thumbup:
> 
> This is what Gage brought home from his teacher yesterday. I believe that each student received one.
> He burst into tears when he saw it. Poor kiddo he is distraught about having to change schools.
> ...


Awwww, you must be so proud of him. I bet Mom had a few tears as well as Gage!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> There was a surprise party for Hayley with l4 of her friends and their parents there last night for a bar b que. How nice for the her and her parents!
> 
> here is the picture of all the Grade four friends who were there for her and it will be hard for Hayley to leave them all.
> 
> ...


Looks like everyone is enjoying themselves! As you say, it will make a wonderful memory as she moves on to another school.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*VERY IMPORTANT notice for those attending the KAP in Oct.*

I am ordering t-shirts for those attending the KAP in Oct. Each member attending will be receiving 1 shirt FREE. You may order additional shirts if you so choose.

*ANYONE attending must go to the following link and choose your color and size BEFORE July 21st * 
http://www.customink.com/signup/8jf7ecbt

I will also email folks attending this information individually.

For those that have already sent in their registration for please remember to do this. For those who have yet to send in their form I will also send you an email reminder to do this. 
THANKS!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Mrs. M.P. his teacher has been fantastic this year and gone above and beyond. She was welling up with tears yesterday talking to me about how much he will be missed at the school.


Mrs. M.P. must be a wonderful teacher-- need more like her--what a neat thing to do for the kids. So sorry he has to move schools, I did it twice, once mid 2nd grade and once going into 7th. Last was most traumatic but I survived. So will Gage-- he has a good mom to watch over him and help and he is such a neat kid.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I think it will make a wonderful memory for her. She is the one in the middle with the big smile and the glasses.
> /quote]
> 
> What a lovely bunch of youngsters! Hayley is darling. Another who will be changing schools. SAhe, took, will do fine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caren I am so saddened about the prognosis for your DSF. I will pray that he be kept comfortable and that the eventual passing will be peaceful. I also pray for you and your entire family as you deal with this inevitable situation; that you have time to say what needs to be said and though you will most definitely have a great sense of loss that you also have peace in knowing all is done that can be done. I hope you are able to get him with a good hospice. I used hospice with my mom and they not only made sure she was pain free and comfortable they helped the family with how to cope. Love and hugs being sent to you my dear friend.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend were it is 16c/61f at 6:03am. Yesterday was we got confirmation that there is no treatment that can save my stepdad. They talked about what can be done to make him comfortable. It was very hard to see him so weak and frail. I will be headed back in again this morning to be with him. Poor little Seth doesn't understand why he can't go see his grampy. I took a photo of Grampy for him he just looked at it with the safest eyes.
> 
> sorry I have not kept up with what is going on. I do think of everyone. I do glance through and try to read some when I have a minute before I fall asleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Caren, I am very sorry to hear your news, and yes, it is hard for everyone. We went through a similar situation with my DGF--my kids didn't really understand what was happening either. But I know you have enough love as a family to get through this and that you will all pull together. I hope he can be comfortable and pass in peace. Hugs to you all, dear.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a special teacher he had! That is really wonderful.


gagesmom said:


> Happy Birthday Flockie :thumbup:
> 
> This is what Gage brought home from his teacher yesterday. I believe that each student received one.
> He burst into tears when he saw it. Poor kiddo he is distraught about having to change schools.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How special! I remember when I was ending 5th grade and moving from GA to TX. My friends had a going away party for me and gave me an autograph book which everyone signed and put their address. Now days with internet she can still possibly keep in touch with her friends. My youngest DD still keeps in touch with a young woman who she became friends with in 4th grade that moved back to Japan in 8th grade. Both girls in college now.


Designer1234 said:


> There was a surprise party for Hayley with l4 of her friends and their parents there last night for a bar b que. How nice for the her and her parents!
> 
> here is the picture of all the Grade four friends who were there for her and it will be hard for Hayley to leave them all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Melody, I'm not surprised Gage's teacher loves him.  He's a great guy, after all! But she does sound like a gem. We had a couple of those in our lives, too, and I still remember them. The really good ones do stay with us, even when we move on.

*Happy birthday, Flockie!* I hope it's a great day!

I got about half the yoke done yesterday (did the ribbing for the neck on Wednesday), and when I get to a point the pattern comes clear, I'll take a picture. For now, I'm off to work...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, so sorry things are so bad for your step-dad, so hard to watch someone you care about waste away. I hope he can be made comfortable, nothing worse than watching someone in pain. My prayers are with your family.
What a cute mug,I'm glad you got something to smile about yesterday.

Jinx, glad the biopsy went well & without complications, prayers for good results, it's the pits you have to wait until Monday, will make for a very long weekend.

June, great photos as always, your sister sure is a great photographer.

Pacer' I agree with Matthew about the carrots, here 1/2 the time the little ones are musty when you buy them so I have stopped getting them. Nothing beats a carrot fresh from the garden, except maybe new potatoes.

Stella, sorry you have had such a bad few months, your sister having alzeimers ismso difficult, just remember she doesn't know what she's doing, the comments are probably nit even aimed at you, just spew out. When my step-dad was in hospital my sister came to visit him & an old lady was sitting near the nurses desk in one of those recliners, she looked at my sister & started swearing a blue streak, called my poor skinny sister a pot bellied SOB, my sister was horrified as she didn't even know the woman. I told her all the things in life that have been repressed must come out, not necessarily at the one for which it was intended. Lol
Are you going to show us pictures of your art glass? Sounds interesting.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Happy Birthday Flockie :thumbup:
> 
> This is what Gage brought home from his teacher yesterday. I believe that each student received one.
> He burst into tears when he saw it. Poor kiddo he is distraught about having to change schools.
> ...


What a wonderful gesture on the part of his teacher. She has to be very special.
I was lucky that I went to the same school from grade one until graduation. And graduated with the same people I started school with. Very small school..only 120 students in the entire high school. So everyone knew everyone!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your workshop and Shirley's texture conversation encouraged me to get a couple of books on knitting from Viking patterns. They're very close to the entwined patterns of Celtic art. As I told Shirley, heritage shows. I know I'll struggle with them since knitting from charts is something I've never attempted. You and Shirley will be my go-to people when I get bogged down!! First I have to finish this sweater that seems to have taken over my life!! LOL!
> Junek


I end up relying on my eyes for cables-I cross when I feel it is right- I have a mantra- as long as the 'mistake' is made consistently no-one will be the wiser. Don't forget to post a photo of the sweater you are knitting currently- and isn't it a bit hot for that in your 'neck of the woods'?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> There was a surprise party for Hayley with l4 of her friends and their parents there last night for a bar b que. How nice for the her and her parents!
> 
> here is the picture of all the Grade four friends who were there for her and it will be hard for Hayley to leave them all.
> 
> ...


How special for her. I'm sure she and Gage will have no problem making new and special friends in their new schools.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I agree with Matthew... They're pretty tasteless. Not that fond of raw carrots anyway!
> Junek


Try marinating them in the oven with heat in your favorite salad dressing of the vinaigrette kind. Then when baked you can put under the broiler to get that browned look or out on the grill. Finally put in a hot dog bun with some grilled onions and peppers and whatever else you like. We like hot sauce and voila', you have a carrot dog. Love it with the charcoal flavor but excellent just in the oven too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I end up relying on my eyes for cables-I cross when I feel it is right- I have a mantra- as long as the 'mistake' is made consistently no-one will be the wiser. Don't forget to post a photo of the sweater you are knitting currently- and isn't it a bit hot for that in your 'neck of the woods'?


Well, the sweater is for Autumn or spring. And with air conditioning, it's not hot working on it. It's not wool as I'm slightly allergic to it and not comfortable wearing it. Except for something small like socks. So all of my sweaters and scarves are made with acrylic.
My shoulder is a little "iffy" feeling today so I'm not knitting as much as usual.
Hope your hip doesn't bother you too much while you're out today!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

How special!!!! You must be so proud of Gage.



gagesmom said:


> Happy Birthday Flockie :thumbup:
> 
> This is what Gage brought home from his teacher yesterday. I believe that each student received one.
> He burst into tears when he saw it. Poor kiddo he is distraught about having to change schools.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's just that we have only one fairly small supermarket here and I really don't like it! Sometimes I'll drive 20 minutes to another town with a different and bigger shop, but often laziness kicks in and I just stay in town and suffer it! I had coupons to use up this week so that's why I was shopping here today.


Too bad you don't have a nicer store but I understand what you mean. Sometimes I drive to a different area of town because the other store, same store, but different location, has more things. I usually stay here because it is so close but once-in-a-while get up the gumption and go to the other one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer...Lovely photo memory for GD to have of her friends and this special party. I'm sure she will do great at her new school even if it does mean butterflies in the tummy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, such a hard loss. My heart goes out to you.
Jynx, prayers for good news from biopsy.
Daralene, how creative to make a carrot dog. I had a lovely sleep, thank you.
Pacer, a wonderful teacher for a very special young man.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, what a nice teacher to give Gage such a present. I'm sure all will go well in the new school.

Well, must follow Betty's example & get my house cleaned. Spent so much time outside lately it has suffered neglect.
Have a good day all


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> where I am at with the blue Guernsey- inside out so I can darn in the ends!
> 
> Time to head to bed!


Lovely Guernsey. Don't you just hate to weave in those ends


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is sad when favourite trees don't survive the rigors of winter- in our case we more often have drownings than freezings!


My Catalpa is in dire straits from the winter freeze. It stands about 15' high but only one branch has any leaves. I don't know whether to cut it down or leave it and hope that it will live through another winter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna I just found a huge black widow with FOUR egg sacs behind my basket that was hanging on the wall. UGH. Well said:


> Wow, I wouldn't be able to sleep. Was your basket hanging outside? I hope the killer spray did the job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here are pics:


Lovely girls !


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't been on for a few days so I'm only on page 21. I'm going to try to catch up before Sam starts today's TP.

I've been interviewing realtors in prep for selling my house. So far prices are all over the place. Have another one coming at 1.30 so I'll see what he has to say. After that, I'll have to make a decision. Still lots to do before I have any prospective buyers through (I hope).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Well, the sweater is for Autumn or spring. And with air conditioning, it's not hot working on it. It's not wool as I'm slightly allergic to it and not comfortable wearing it. Except for something small like socks. So all of my sweaters and scarves are made with acrylic.
> My shoulder is a little "iffy" feeling today so I'm not knitting as much as usual.
> Hope your hip doesn't bother you too much while you're out today!
> Junek


I am taking the precaution of taking my stick with me!
Hope your shoulder comes right quickly.
Very few houses here have air conditioning- not something I think of!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely Guernsey. Don't you just hate to weave in those ends


When I am in the right head space, I actually quite enjoy doing it! Must be one of the very few, that do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> My Catalpa is in dire straits from the winter freeze. It stands about 15' high but only one branch has any leaves. I don't know whether to cut it down or leave it and hope that it will live through another winter.


What a pity!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Quick note for Caren...hugs and strength being sent. Just want to take Seth into a big group hug along with you and rest of the family. Hayley and Gage--good luck on their new adventures. Dreamweaver, sending hugs and good vibes for good results.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Still only on page 36 but wanted to chat a bit before I have to get off.

binkbrice - love the sweater. I have a great niece/nephew arriving in August. Just the thing.

purplefi -you must have your camera at the ready in order to take your visitors' pics. The foxes are great. Your Holden Shawl is lovely and your roses are gorgeous. I've been trying to post some photos of my garden but for some reason, I haven't been able to add them. I'll keep trying.


Denise - that is quite a trip you are on. Enjoy and keeps sending the pictures.

You too, Poledra. I've never been to Yellowstone. It looks beautiful.

Bonnie7591 - in a case such as your friend's, wouldn't the boys be able to sue for a share of their mother's estate? I would think the courts would say they were entitled to some of it.

Belated Happy Birthday to Zoe. Does anyone hear from her?

Nanacaren - sending prayers for your stepfather. 

Jheiens - sorry to hear that you had storm damage. Hope you will be back to normal soon.

Railyn - good news that your DH is much better.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> My heart goes out to you all. I am so sorry.


Thank you. The main thing is that he is still in good spirits, understands what is happening. He did say that sometimes he wishes people would leave him to sleep more. His two sons and their family is there from 6am until sometimes past 11pm. and will wake him if he falls asleep instead of letting him sleep.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody.....Guess what, guess what, guess what.
> 
> I got the job. They said to expect a call to let us know one way or the other if I got it. They said 24 to 48 hours, I got a call in less then 2 hours.
> 
> ...


Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just a quick note before I sign off again to sincerely thank all those that have send prayers and well wishes to my stepdad and family. I am hoping Seth can at least talk to Grampy before. Grampy's side of the family thought it was horrible we took Michael and Chrissy in to see him seems how they are not 18. So far that are not letting any of their children under 18 go in. sad that they are with holding the last moments of time from these children. HE is close to all of his grandchildren so I do't understand why there are not allowing. Even if he asks to see them they say no it wouldn't be good. 
Off my soap box now and back to finding photos of my craft stuff for the insurance.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am taking the precaution of taking my stick with me!
> Hope your shoulder comes right quickly.
> Very few houses here have air conditioning- not something I think of!


From what I remember you saying about your summer temperatures, I don't think it gets as hot in your are as here. We've had consistently high temperatures in the mid and upper 80's F since the middle or last of May....and with the high humidity, it's very uncomfortable. The 'feel like' temperatures are 90's and a couple of days, it's been over 100F. But I do realize we're so spoiled. And it is expensive. I do complain about winter but it costs much less to heat the apartment than it does to cool it.
I hope walking doesn't make your hip worse. 
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just a quick note before I sign off again to sincerely thank all those that have send prayers and well wishes to my stepdad and family. I am hoping Seth can at least talk to Grampy before. Grampy's side of the family thought it was horrible we took Michael and Chrissy in to see him seems how they are not 18. So far that are not letting any of their children under 18 go in. sad that they are with holding the last moments of time from these children. HE is close to all of his grandchildren so I do't understand why there are not allowing. Even if he asks to see them they say no it wouldn't be good.
> Off my soap box now and back to finding photos of my craft stuff for the insurance.


That's a shame. I really don't see any reason why the children can't see their grandfather. A while back, the hospitals wouldn't let children under 12 anywhere except in the lobby of the hospital. I'm sure that's changed in most hospitals.
What in the world are his children thinking to stay so long and not let him sleep when he needs it? It's a shame that visiting hours are no longer enforced in hospitals. Especially in this case.
Hugs and prayers.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just a quick note before I sign off again to sincerely thank all those that have send prayers and well wishes to my stepdad and family. I am hoping Seth can at least talk to Grampy before. Grampy's side of the family thought it was horrible we took Michael and Chrissy in to see him seems how they are not 18. So far that are not letting any of their children under 18 go in. sad that they are with holding the last moments of time from these children. HE is close to all of his grandchildren so I do't understand why there are not allowing. Even if he asks to see them they say no it wouldn't be good.
> Off my soap box now and back to finding photos of my craft stuff for the insurance.


Caren, I hope something gets resolved here for you and the family. Gage was tiny so he definitely was not allowed in to see Gregs dad. I also didn't want Gage to see his Grampa sick and dying and have that stuck in his memory. I do hope they at least let Seth talk to grampy on the phone before he passes.
Then Seth can say goodbye and Grampy can hear his voice one more time.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Angela. I was expecting it to be this way. He has refused to go in for sometime. Even though it was hard to heard it from the doctors. Thank you for the hugs. Keeping him pain free is the only thing we want for him at this point. He said the good thing is he finally stopped smoking. Not that he had much choice.


Caren, I'm just adding my "sorrys" to the many that have already been sent. Even when expected, the prognosis for your step father is never easy to deal with. Love and prayers to your family and thanks to you for your strength and for being there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I am in the right head space, I actually quite enjoy doing it! Must be one of the very few, that do!


I'm with you Julie. Used to hate it but found a different way of looking at it. It is an art to find the way the yarn wants to go and the ways of concealing it and making it so it won't come undone. If I look at it from a whole different way it takes on a beauty of its own. I now enjoy finishing a project. It's all in the way you look at it. It didn't change, I did.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Just a quick note before I sign off again to sincerely thank all those that have send prayers and well wishes to my stepdad and family. I am hoping Seth can at least talk to Grampy before. Grampy's side of the family thought it was horrible we took Michael and Chrissy in to see him seems how they are not 18. So far that are not letting any of their children under 18 go in. sad that they are with holding the last moments of time from these children. HE is close to all of his grandchildren so I do't understand why there are not allowing. Even if he asks to see them they say no it wouldn't be good.
> Off my soap box now and back to finding photos of my craft stuff for the insurance.


I guess whatever makes it easiest for the family is the right way. Might be how their families have done it in the past. I think it is all mixed up in our family with some doing one way and some another with family from Texas all the way up through Canada. I don't know what they did when I was little, so I guess that means we weren't included. I do remember a neighbor lady having her son in a casket in her living room up in West Guilford when I lived with my aunt, so I did see that. A nice thing I did for my grandchildren when their other grandpa died was I made a picture book for them of his life and pictures of them with him. They would look at it and talk about him. I think it helped them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. The main thing is that he is still in good spirits, understands what is happening. He did say that sometimes he wishes people would leave him to sleep more. His two sons and their family is there from 6am until sometimes past 11pm. and will wake him if he falls asleep instead of letting him sleep.


Oh my goodness. I understand they want to be with him but to not let him sleep seems unwarranted.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

We had the department picnic last evening and I took lots of prepared veggies, (cauliwings, marinated veggies, quinoa, olives, celery stuffed with an Australian cheese, my but it is exquisite, and the regular carrots, etc. Was on my feet most of the day shopping and preparing and then didn't get home till after 9pm. I am so tired and emotionally feel raw and quite confused today. Think part of it has t do with DH's sisters hurting so much. Leaving again for Canada so not much down time. DH can't come with me so driving alone again. UGH. Will be nice to see relatives and some more will be down from West Guilford this time, so 4 from up there. Think by the time all this busy time is over I will be feeling much better. Oh wait, then it's off to Ohio. Well, no rest for the wicked they say!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Try marinating them in the oven with heat in your favorite salad dressing of the vinaigrette kind. Then when baked you can put under the broiler to get that browned look or out on the grill. Finally put in a hot dog bun with some grilled onions and peppers and whatever else you like. We like hot sauce and voila', you have a carrot dog. Love it with the charcoal flavor but excellent just in the oven too.


Oh, gotta try that one-- I love carrots, just about any carrots. When DD#! was early teens she just gobbled carrots and I used to buy 3 or 4 pounds/week. Clerk once asked if we raised rabbits and I replied, yeah, a 5'6" one weighing 90 lbs. Clerk looked a bit funny so I explained.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry to have been absent for so long. We had a wonderful week up in North Yorkshire, with minimal internet access. Came back to a garden in dire need of attention (it always rains in England, except when and where you would quite like it to). We also came back to two sick grandchildren and two sick daughters (all now on the mend). A third daughter and two grandchildren, as well as their dad, were in danger of being stranded in France, thanks to an Air Traffic Controllers' strike: fortunately they were only delayed by one hour.

So, I am well, still knitting, but not writing very much! I will be in touch during the next TP, but may be absent without leave for a few weeks after that. Theoretically, internet access is available while on the move, but reality never seems to quite be the same as the theory!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, gotta try that one-- I love carrots, just about any carrots. When DD#! was early teens she just gobbled carrots and I used to buy 3 or 4 pounds/week. Clerk once asked if we raised rabbits and I replied, yeah, a 5'6" one weighing 90 lbs. Clerk looked a bit funny so I explained.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Did her skin turn orange?? DH didn't even like veggies and he finally tried the carrot dog and likes it. Now he loves veggies and this is one of his favorites along with cauliwings.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I am hoping Seth can at least talk to Grampy before. Grampy's side of the family thought it was horrible we took Michael and Chrissy in to see him seems how they are not 18. So far that are not letting any of their children under 18 go in.


Oh, I am with you-- they should let the small kids one at a time in now before it gets any worse. Be good for both kid and Grampy, esp if he is asking for them. When DD#! was in a serious accident at age 5 and hospitalized for a week or so, she got to fussing about her little sister and her dog. One nurse told us to bring them at a certain time one evening and DD#1 was so happy to see them, I'm sure it helped her heal.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Did her skin turn orange?? DH didn't even like veggies and he finally tried the carrot dog and likes it. Now he loves veggies and this is one of his favorites along with cauliwings.


No, she never turned orange but a friend did when she got a juicer and was drinking massive amounts of carrot juice. Tried to warn her but she had read an article--I didn't say I told you but sure wanted to.

OK, what is a cauliwing? cauliflower something? I love cauliflower. OK, love most veggies except lima beans and okra.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> No, she never turned orange but a friend did when she got a juicer and was drinking massive amounts of carrot juice. ried to warn her but she had read an article--I didn't say I told you but sure wanted to.
> 
> OK, what is a cauliwing? cauliflower something? I love cauliflower. OK, love most veggies except lima beans and okra.


Yes, too much of anything. Guess orange is better than turning blue. LOL Most people want to learn from experience and not someone else's wisdom.:roll:

There are recipes for baked cauliwings in one of Sam's openings and you can find them by googling them. I do that each time. I have Sam's somewhere but can't find it right now. It is cauliflower in batter or seasoned flour and baked till cooked and crispy. I did tempura and it didn't work baked as the batter was too thin so I fried them for the picnic. What turns them into wings is you pour Buffalo Wings sauce over them and eat them right away while they are still crispy. Everyone loved them and although not as healthy as baked, the fried tempura cauliwings were wonderful. The hit of the party. I started making them from the inspiration of a local restaurant. New way I did them this time in addition to the tempura, was to bake them till almost cooked through and then put them in the tempura and fried them till the perfect golden brown. I also used a frying thermometer. That way I knew the cauliflower was cooked and could just concentrate on the correct golden color of the batter.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Did her skin turn orange?? DH didn't even like veggies and he finally tried the carrot dog and likes it. Now he loves veggies and this is one of his favorites along with cauliwings.


My son went through a phase at a few months old where he didn't want to eat any veggies except carrots and squash. The doctor had always told me to feed my kids what they wanted and when they were ready to try new foods, they would. When he did turn orange, we were worried (he was born with some jaundice) but the doc figured it out and we eventually got him eating green things, too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Did her skin turn orange?? DH didn't even like veggies and he finally tried the carrot dog and likes it. Now he loves veggies and this is one of his favorites along with cauliwings.


What are cauliwings?

I see the answer if I had just read on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just a quick note before I sign off again to sincerely thank all those that have send prayers and well wishes to my stepdad and family. I am hoping Seth can at least talk to Grampy before. Grampy's side of the family thought it was horrible we took Michael and Chrissy in to see him seems how they are not 18. So far that are not letting any of their children under 18 go in. sad that they are with holding the last moments of time from these children. HE is close to all of his grandchildren so I do't understand why there are not allowing. Even if he asks to see them they say no it wouldn't be good.
> Off my soap box now and back to finding photos of my craft stuff for the insurance.


I think some people cannot deal with death themselves & so won't allow kids near. When my FIL was dying my youngest son wanted to sit with him, he was 11 & very close to grandpa. DH had stayed with him overnight, then I went early in the am, DH came back about 11 with the boys,DH youngest sister showed up then so DH & I decided to leave for a while to eat but my youngest wanted to stay. Just after we left, he told his aunt grandpa had quit breathing, she grabbed him, threw him out of the room & slammed the door. He has not spoken to her since that day, we were across the street at a relatives & when my son came in he was more upset about being thrown out than having grandpa pass away while he was there. If the children can still talk with him & he wants them there, it should be allowed but the family should also let the poor man sleep when he wants to.
What a difficult time for your family.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Just a quick note before I sign off again to sincerely thank all those that have send prayers and well wishes to my stepdad and family. I am hoping Seth can at least talk to Grampy before. Grampy's side of the family thought it was horrible we took Michael and Chrissy in to see him seems how they are not 18. So far that are not letting any of their children under 18 go in. sad that they are with holding the last moments of time from these children. HE is close to all of his grandchildren so I do't understand why there are not allowing. Even if he asks to see them they say no it wouldn't be good.
> Off my soap box now and back to finding photos of my craft stuff for the insurance.


That is a shame that he won't be allowed to say goodbye to them. To each his own I guess. Hugs to you and prayers for memory filled visits and a peaceful painless passing.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> That's a shame. I really don't see any reason why the children can't see their grandfather. A while back, the hospitals wouldn't let children under 12 anywhere except in the lobby of the hospital. I'm sure that's changed in most hospitals.
> What in the world are his children thinking to stay so long and not let him sleep when he needs it? It's a shame that visiting hours are no longer enforced in hospitals. Especially in this case.
> Hugs and prayers.
> Junek


I remember I was about 8 when my great great grandma was in the hospital, mom snuck me in and I sat there very quiet just holding her hand till a nurse came in and wanted to know how old I was, I was then made to leave. So glad they don't do that anymore. She used pot pie tins to make me my very own pies and would make me miniture loaves of bread for just me. She was a tiny little thing, loved her dearly.

Im sure that they just want as much time with him as possible so they wake him up and maybe they are a bit afraid of his passing while they are there so they wake him to check.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister took on the N.C. Outer Banks this past week end. She said they saw 38 horses.
> Junek


That gives me such a warm feeling. I just love horses.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Budasha, thanks for the compliments on my photography. I always have my camera by my side. Keep trying to post your photos I'd love to see them. X


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister took on the N.C. Outer Banks this past week end. She said they saw 38 horses.
> Junek


That gives me such a warm feeling. I just love horses.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, I need all I can get right now...
> 
> I am trying to finish a book... Electricity just went out so can't cook, battery is out on laptop, can't watch TV, can't call mom because she can't work her cell. We are puppy sitting and can't take him home because our access is the garage door there.... We may be reduced to talking to each other!!!! We also have a high pitched beep, outside, every 15 seconds and neither one of us can find it...... I've already taken a walk. Time to get out the flashlights...


Read about your recent health issues. Sure hope the biopsy proves that everything is okay. I know just how you feel having gone through the same. I'm including myself in with the prayer warriors.

Sorry that you're having such difficulties with your mom. Your brother will just have to step up to bat and give you some space to cope with your own issues. Just know that everyone is pulling for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog, now that you've had the prep work for your crown, the rest shouldn't be too bad. I know it takes a long time in the chair but think how nice you'll look when it's done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're now at the place where the wedding will be and all I can say is WOW! Will catch up with family and then will send some pictures. We now have WiFi!


I must have missed a lot. Didn't know you were going to a wedding. Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend were it is 16c/61f at 6:03am. Yesterday was we got confirmation that there is no treatment that can save my stepdad. They talked about what can be done to make him comfortable. It was very hard to see him so weak and frail. I will be headed back in again this morning to be with him. Poor little Seth doesn't understand why he can't go see his grampy. I took a photo of Grampy for him he just looked at it with the safest eyes.
> 
> sorry I have not kept up with what is going on. I do think of everyone. I do glance through and try to read some when I have a minute before I fall asleep.
> 
> ...


It's always hard too hear this news even when you are expecting it. Hugs for you.
So good he's given up smoking-at least he doesn't need to worry about it harming his heart! Seriously I hope they can keep his pain under control, there is much they can do now it shouldn't be too difficult. But it remains a tough time-so don't about not keeping up. Just what you find time and want to do. Don't think you must post and especially keep up
What a lovely coffee your bunch sent. Getting a signed one would be fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....just hot off my needles....my first afghan (a freebie LB pattern called Slip Stitch Afghan.....I haven't put it through the laundry which I'm hoping will create the magic of evening out the stitches but even if it doesn't I'm pretty satisfied with it especially being the first. I was expecting it to be bigger and may go back and add a border but not right now. More of a lap size as it is.


Really nice afghan. I've never seen a pattern like it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> we actually would have taken all of Canada if we could have. --- sam


I'm not sure we should be happy you didn't get us or cry :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm straddling the fence here....I like the feeling of finally finishing up but dislike how it can make my hands ache....especially on a bigger project like the afghan.


Cashmeregma said:


> I'm with you Julie. Used to hate it but found a different way of looking at it. It is an art to find the way the yarn wants to go and the ways of concealing it and making it so it won't come undone. If I look at it from a whole different way it takes on a beauty of its own. I now enjoy finishing a project. It's all in the way you look at it. It didn't change, I did.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> budasha - are you moved yet? --- sam


No, I had the last two realtors today and I don't know who to pick. I've had 2 men and 2 women. One woman and one man quoted about the same; one man is low and the other woman is high. Of course, I'd like the high but I have to be realistic. She may be quoting high so I take her, on the other hand, she is in a major city and maybe has clients who would like to move to the country and are willing to pay the higher price. I can't believe the house prices in Toronto, in some cases a million for a rather ordinary house. Depends on the location. I just don't know what to do. Have to think long and hard over the weekend. Any advice from any of you? All appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know how real estate sales are handled in your country but here you can ask high and then accept a lower bid/offer. You can't very well ask a lower price and then raise it though....LOL


budasha said:


> No, I had the last two realtors today and I don't know who to pick. I've had 2 men and 2 women. One woman and one man quoted about the same; one man is low and the other woman is high. Of course, I'd like the high but I have to be realistic. She may be quoting high so I take her, on the other hand, she is in a major city and maybe has clients who would like to move to the country and are willing to pay the higher price. I can't believe the house prices in Toronto, in some cases a million for a rather ordinary house. Depends on the location. I just don't know what to do. Have to think long and hard over the weekend. Any advice from any of you? All appreciated.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am way behind you all. Been rather busy this week.
> sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> Photos for Thursday....


I have to say that you have a fabulous garden.

:thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an over cast Great Bend where it is 17c/63f at 6:37am. I am headed to hospital this morning to see stepdad, will try to card up a bit when I get back. I would like to thank everyone fro their prayers and good thoughts for my family they are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and hugs all the way around.


Wow---Is that your breakfast? Can I come?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Attached are some pictures, will share more as I can, our peach lillies are getting ready to bloom, maybe today and some other dahlias. Need to clean this messy house so I can enjoy the rest of the weekend.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


That is some elderberry. Looks something like my highbush cranberry but mine ISN'T that big. You must have a very green thumb. Nice picture of your DH, DGS and puppy dog.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How special! I remember when I was ending 5th grade and moving from GA to TX. My friends had a going away party for me and gave me an autograph book which everyone signed and put their address. Now days with internet she can still possibly keep in touch with her friends. My youngest DD still keeps in touch with a young woman who she became friends with in 4th grade that moved back to Japan in 8th grade. Both girls in college now.


Vicky still keeps in touch with. One girl she meet at school when she was 8. In fact this friend lived with us for 4 years while she went to Uni. The years we lived in London were snail mail days. And in a couple of months she is off to 
London for the wedding of a school friend from London days. 3 came over for wedding. She is very good at keeping contact with friends.
Maryanne has one friend from London she still up with as well.
So Hayley can keep up with friends from s distance.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have to say that you have a fabulous garden.
> 
> :thumbup:


Thank you, its all Mr Ps work. X


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just a quick note before I sign off again to sincerely thank all those that have send prayers and well wishes to my stepdad and family. I am hoping Seth can at least talk to Grampy before. Grampy's side of the family thought it was horrible we took Michael and Chrissy in to see him seems how they are not 18. So far that are not letting any of their children under 18 go in. sad that they are with holding the last moments of time from these children. HE is close to all of his grandchildren so I do't understand why there are not allowing. Even if he asks to see them they say no it wouldn't be good.
> Off my soap box now and back to finding photos of my craft stuff for the insurance.


I believe it is important for kids to get the chance to say goodbye if they want to. It will be hard for the, but so will him not being around more-and that can't be avoided.
While it is a shame DSF isn't being left to sleep his family probably want to spend as much time with him as they can


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We had the department picnic last evening and I took lots of prepared veggies, (cauliwings, marinated veggies, quinoa, olives, celery stuffed with an Australian cheese, my but it is exquisite, and the regular carrots, etc. Was on my feet most of the day shopping and preparing and then didn't get home till after 9pm. I am so tired and emotionally feel raw and quite confused today. Think part of it has t do with DH's sisters hurting so much. Leaving again for Canada so not much down time. DH can't come with me so driving alone again. UGH. Will be nice to see relatives and some more will be down from West Guilford this time, so 4 from up there. Think by the time all this busy time is over I will be feeling much better. Oh wait, then it's off to Ohio. Well, no rest for the wicked they say!!


I hope being with your family will help you emotionally. You've had a rough few weeks. And we know, even with all your physical activity yesterday, emotional stress makes the body less able to deal with everything.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

budasha said:


> No, I had the last two realtors today and I don't know who to pick. I've had 2 men and 2 women. One woman and one man quoted about the same; one man is low and the other woman is high. Of course, I'd like the high but I have to be realistic. She may be quoting high so I take her, on the other hand, she is in a major city and maybe has clients who would like to move to the country and are willing to pay the higher price. I can't believe the house prices in Toronto, in some cases a million for a rather ordinary house. Depends on the location. I just don't know what to do. Have to think long and hard over the weekend. Any advice from any of you? All appreciated.


Went thru this 6 yrs ago, but, as Gweniepooh says, in this country, not yours. Did any of them tell you what you should do to make it sell faster? Mine gave me specific things to do, which I did, and we sold the house in a couple months just after the 2008 fiasco. They also discussed how they arrived at the price and what $$ I needed-- I was lucky, had owned the house many years so it was paid for and I could ask a bit less than it was appraised for by tax people-- can you check that? Maybe you don't have that in your country. Tax people appraised your property, put a value on it, you pay taxes on this value. Many will check this and won't pay more than that for it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Rhubarb-ginger jam-- forget who sent the recipe, did a variation as I wanted to use pectin, but it came out lovely. Had a jar at the Sr Center this noon, meant to give it to the guy who brings me world-class orange marmalade but he wasn't there. Low and behold, we had fresh, hot biscuits (not to you UK folks!) and I dragged out the jar for our table of 5 and it was a big hit. So thanks to the lovely person who shared her aunt's recipe. May have to make a second batch as it was fun having the gals all like it so much.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just saw Jersey Boys. Liked it.
Darlene, hugs. Safe trip to Canada. Hope you . Get some time to rest and recover.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mea culpa - i am so late.

i met fred in napoleon and we were joined by our case manager who is leaving to meet her so in st Louis, mo. so we had a little good bye party between the three of us.

i had planned when i got home i would rush over here and start the new ktp even though it would be a little early - however - the best laid plans of mice and men - i did get home at four - i was hungry - Heidi had cold spaghetti in the fridge and i was hungry - i sat and ate it and worked yesterday's crossword - totally forgetting everything else - and then we left for the ball field - had to be there by five. we were about five miles down the road and i said - oh dear - do you know what i forgot to do.

i apologize - I've been late before but this is about the latest.

if it helps - aydens team won the game. tomorrow we have t-ball at ten - aydens first tourney game at two and if they win we will play again at six. so i'm looking at a full day at the ballfield.

so - with no further ado - please meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-269014-1.html#5599492


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We had the department picnic last evening and I took lots of prepared veggies, (cauliwings, marinated veggies, quinoa, olives, celery stuffed with an Australian cheese, my but it is exquisite, and the regular carrots, etc. Was on my feet most of the day shopping and preparing and then didn't get home till after 9pm. I am so tired and emotionally feel raw and quite confused today. Think part of it has t do with DH's sisters hurting so much. Leaving again for Canada so not much down time. DH can't come with me so driving alone again. UGH. Will be nice to see relatives and some more will be down from West Guilford this time, so 4 from up there. Think by the time all this busy time is over I will be feeling much better. Oh wait, then it's off to Ohio. Well, no rest for the wicked they say!!


Yesterday was a busy day anyway-that sounds enough to make you tired without every thing going on. Emotions are exhausting things.
Take care driving to Canada- extra breaks as you are so tired already, and driving alone is harder.
When this busy time is finished you might well find you feel worse for a while! Your body will relax and let you go- so be prepared to be exhausted after it all finishes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH picked and cooked a pot of string beans, carrots, one cob of corn (only one ready!) tonight for part of our dinner. I did spaghetti squash with cubed tomatoes, fresh basil and garlic and DD made a tuna pasta salad. Yummy yummy as most of it came from our garden.


Your dinner sounds great...room for one more?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I must have missed a lot. Didn't know you were going to a wedding. Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


It's my Goddaughter's wedding. I keep trying to post some pictures, but keep getting stalled. We're at a plantation House that my brother rented. It's truly out of the homes of the rich and famous complete with a wine cellar with over 1200 bottles of wine stored behind glass locked doors. We were so flabbergasted we had to count them. It's the only room off- limits. Have access to pool, sauna. hot tub, life~sized outdoor chess, tennis courts, basketball and beach volleyball, indoor gym, two laundry rooms and a professional kitchen. I'm in awe!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's my Goddaughter's wedding. I keep trying to post some pictures, but keep getting stalled. We're at a plantation House that my brother rented. It's truly out of the homes of the rich and famous complete with a wine cellar with over 1200 bottles if wine stored behind glass locked doors. We were so flabbergasted we had to count them. It's the only room off- limits. Have access to pool, sauna. hot tub, life~sized outdoor chess, tennis courts, basketball and beach volleyball, indoor gym, two laundry rooms and a professional kitchen. I'm in awe!


Wow! What a wedding!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> No, I had the last two realtors today and I don't know who to pick. I've had 2 men and 2 women. One woman and one man quoted about the same; one man is low and the other woman is high. Of course, I'd like the high but I have to be realistic. She may be quoting high so I take her, on the other hand, she is in a major city and maybe has clients who would like to move to the country and are willing to pay the higher price. I can't believe the house prices in Toronto, in some cases a million for a rather ordinary house. Depends on the location. I just don't know what to do. Have to think long and hard over the weekend. Any advice from any of you? All appreciated.


There is a lot of weight placed on information regarding comparable houses that have sold within past few months. Good to know asked price and price received as well as time on the market. All depends on how long you 're willing to wait.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> My son went through a phase at a few months old where he didn't want to eat any veggies except carrots and squash. The doctor had always told me to feed my kids what they wanted and when they were ready to try new foods, they would. When he did turn orange, we were worried (he was born with some jaundice) but the doc figured it out and we eventually got him eating green things, too!


Oh Sorlenna, that is too cute, but I'm sure at the time quite concerning. Bills grandmother used to force him to eat vegetables by holding his nose till he opened his mouth. We laugh now as he is only eating vegetables 7 fruit. I told him his grandmother would be so pleased and he said no, she is probably in Heaven saying "Eat your meat."


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's my Goddaughter's wedding. I keep trying to post some pictures, but keep getting stalled. We're at a plantation House that my brother rented. It's truly out of the homes of the rich and famous complete with a wine cellar with over 1200 bottles of wine stored behind glass locked doors. We were so flabbergasted we had to count them. It's the only room off- limits. Have access to pool, sauna. hot tub, life~sized outdoor chess, tennis courts, basketball and beach volleyball, indoor gym, two laundry rooms and a professional kitchen. I'm in awe!


Wow, some spectacular views. How delightful, a taste of the rich and the famous.

Oh, I just remembered, I should probably look for the link to the new KTP.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yesterday was a busy day anyway-that sounds enough to make you tired without every thing going on. Emotions are exhausting things.
> Take care driving to Canada- extra breaks as you are so tired already, and driving alone is harder.
> When this busy time is finished you might well find you feel worse for a while! Your body will relax and let you go- so be prepared to be exhausted after it all finishes.


Thanks for the words of wisdom. I was just spinning emotionally this morning and couldn't even think hardly. Spent most of the day in bed but did get up to fix DH supper before he went to work. i was thinking I would be leaving to come home tomorrow at work traffic time, no fun in Buffalo or at the border, when DH reminded me it was the weekend. Of course the border may still be bad but the work traffic won't.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> mea culpa - i am so late.
> 
> i met fred in napoleon and we were joined by our case manager who is leaving to meet her so in st Louis, mo. so we had a little good bye party between the three of us.
> 
> ...


Not a problem for me as you can see. I'm always late leaving here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's my Goddaughter's wedding. I keep trying to post some pictures, but keep getting stalled. We're at a plantation House that my brother rented. It's truly out of the homes of the rich and famous complete with a wine cellar with over 1200 bottles of wine stored behind glass locked doors. We were so flabbergasted we had to count them. It's the only room off- limits. Have access to pool, sauna. hot tub, life~sized outdoor chess, tennis courts, basketball and beach volleyball, indoor gym, two laundry rooms and a professional kitchen. I'm in awe!


What a view- and what a place to stay- just as well the wine cellar is out of bounds. You'll be spoilt and imagine when you return home to normality.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> From what I remember you saying about your summer temperatures, I don't think it gets as hot in your are as here. We've had consistently high temperatures in the mid and upper 80's F since the middle or last of May....and with the high humidity, it's very uncomfortable. The 'feel like' temperatures are 90's and a couple of days, it's been over 100F. But I do realize we're so spoiled. And it is expensive. I do complain about winter but it costs much less to heat the apartment than it does to cool it.
> I hope walking doesn't make your hip worse.
> Hugs,
> Junek


That would largely be the difference between a continental and an island climate- although we have had 35 C for a week or so, that was some 15 years ago- fortunately not our usual. Also most of our ocean currents are cold ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm with you Julie. Used to hate it but found a different way of looking at it. It is an art to find the way the yarn wants to go and the ways of concealing it and making it so it won't come undone. If I look at it from a whole different way it takes on a beauty of its own. I now enjoy finishing a project. It's all in the way you look at it. It didn't change, I did.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wow! What a wedding!


That looks fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been thinking about weaving in ends. What a sad life I lead:lol:
I'm with you, Lurker2. I find it therapeutic, although I have learnt to do the Russian join.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I've been thinking about weaving in ends. What a sad life I lead:lol:
> I'm with you, Lurker2. I find it therapeutic, although I have learnt to do the Russian join.


 :thumbup: I still tend to splice- but have not been doing any colour changes lately. And with the eyelash I am working on at present I am prepared to 'magic knot' - because it does not show, and done correctly is secure.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's my Goddaughter's wedding. I keep trying to post some pictures, but keep getting stalled. We're at a plantation House that my brother rented. It's truly out of the homes of the rich and famous complete with a wine cellar with over 1200 bottles of wine stored behind glass locked doors. We were so flabbergasted we had to count them. It's the only room off- limits. Have access to pool, sauna. hot tub, life~sized outdoor chess, tennis courts, basketball and beach volleyball, indoor gym, two laundry rooms and a professional kitchen. I'm in awe!


Absolutely beautiful! Sounds like a dream wedding and when a setting!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would largely be the difference between a continental and an island climate- although we have had 35 C for a week or so, that was some 15 years ago- fortunately not our usual. Also most of our ocean currents are cold ones.


And we have the Gulf Stream just off shore. But that does help moderate our winter temps. Heaven knows it doesn't do any good thing during summer!LOL!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Went thru this 6 yrs ago, but, as Gweniepooh says, in this country, not yours. Did any of them tell you what you should do to make it sell faster? Mine gave me specific things to do, which I did, and we sold the house in a couple months just after the 2008 fiasco. They also discussed how they arrived at the price and what $$ I needed-- I was lucky, had owned the house many years so it was paid for and I could ask a bit less than it was appraised for by tax people-- can you check that? Maybe you don't have that in your country. Tax people appraised your property, put a value on it, you pay taxes on this value. Many will check this and won't pay more than that for it.


Yes, they were specific. Fortunately, I don't have a mortgage. We do have an assessed value on the house and it is lower than what the selling price would be. Realtors check resales in the area and start there. After they visit the house, they check for upgrades. DH and I added a lot to our house so I hope to get some of the value back. It's also strange that the insurance company assesses the house at a much higher rate than the selling price.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's my Goddaughter's wedding. I keep trying to post some pictures, but keep getting stalled. We're at a plantation House that my brother rented. It's truly out of the homes of the rich and famous complete with a wine cellar with over 1200 bottles of wine stored behind glass locked doors. We were so flabbergasted we had to count them. It's the only room off- limits. Have access to pool, sauna. hot tub, life~sized outdoor chess, tennis courts, basketball and beach volleyball, indoor gym, two laundry rooms and a professional kitchen. I'm in awe!


Wow - breathtaking. Maybe one day I'll get there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There is a lot of weight placed on information regarding comparable houses that have sold within past few months. Good to know asked price and price received as well as time on the market. All depends on how long you 're willing to wait.


Some houses in the area have sold quickly but in my friend's case, it's been on the market for over a year and hasn't had an offer. It's a beautiful house but very large. Has an in-law suite on the lower level. Most haven't received the asking price but have sold for about $6000 less. I'm hoping to sell before the snow flies. Really don't want to spend another winter here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And we have the Gulf Stream just off shore. But that does help moderate our winter temps. Heaven knows it doesn't do any good thing during summer!LOL!


 :thumbup: Almost through the first month of Summer! Where do the months disappear?


----------

